# Expressions Youth



## Howard

For all those flicks that don't make the website and for all that discussion and Q&A that has had to take place over PM's- here's our home on the forums.

Post pictures, discuss, ask questions, etc.

Here's some pictures of the first meeting of the lowriding season to get ready for the Cinco de Mayo parade. Enjoy... I'll add more later.


----------



## Howard

More from the meeting and some cruising from the day to our favorite spot... Family Treat aka Tastee Freeze!!


----------



## LUXURY

there is a club here called that too...ill post a plaque later


----------



## delinquente95

fuck em


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Apr 29 2005, 12:01 AM
> *there is a club here called that too...ill post a plaque later
> [snapback]3069605[/snapback]​*


Well... we are a little newer of a club compared to other clubs here at LIL. We did search for other clubs with the same name and didn't find any (internet, LRM, LayItLow.com, et cetera). This is our third season as Expressions. 

*Expressions is a car club and a youth "group/program". Anything that a youth is interested in can get them into the group as long as they are willing to set goals in their interest area and three other areas of their lives (academic (school), physical (health/body), and personal (family, social, faith, etc.).* Currently the main areas of focus in Expressions youth is lowrider bikes and graffiti art.

Below is a picture of our plaque and some of the youth activities. You can also visit our site which will be updated on May 9.


----------



## Howard

Here's some pictures from some Expressions Youth activities and club get togethers. As every club says, we strive to be family oriented. Many of us came up together and would be together with or without the club... and some were attracted by the club and are also committed to our goals/style.


----------



## Howard

The updates to the website are coming... but here's some get togethers that aren't on there yet for everyone to enjoy (especially those of you who haven't see the pics yet).


----------



## Howard

My rims came and I got to put them on yesterday... here's some pics of the rim switch and enjoying the nice weather yesterday. Lowriding is a family affair :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

After finally getting all the blue paint off the white-wall


----------



## Howard

Here's a sad before/after picture:


----------



## Howard

And here's some progress:


----------



## Howard

That's part of the pain of having your ride as your daily. But it seems like it's going to be alright and Jamilia's happy to be getting her car back! :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

cool shit Howard :thumbsup:

hopefully we'll meet up at ITB or Low 4 Life


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Nice looking cars...Looks like you guys have a lot of fun together...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 1 2005, 01:49 PM
> *cool shit Howard :thumbsup:
> 
> hopefully we'll meet up at ITB or Low 4 Life
> [snapback]3080205[/snapback]​*


Thanks... we're looking forward to meeting alot of people this summer! We should be out at the Low4Life show this year (some of us at least).


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 1 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Nice looking cars...Looks like you guys have a lot of fun together...
> [snapback]3080250[/snapback]​*


We do! NICE Caddy... good luck on your buildup. I've been checking your thread for progress. It'll be nice to see how it comes out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Bob

Good pics man, we gotta roll together this summer :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

whats up people? exp for life. yeah i think we are gonna have a fun year got some swivel buckets comin for the rivi and next year interior and hopefully paint


----------



## monte88

yup we all need to get together for sure..mine will be ready this week just in time for the parade!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 2 2005, 11:18 AM
> *yup we all need to get together for sure..mine will be ready this week just in time for the parade!!!
> [snapback]3083869[/snapback]​*


CONGRATULATIONS!!! Any chance of seeing some pics before the parade? Just being impatient. I got hooked on those progress pictures of yours over the winter.


----------



## monte88

well im picking it up in a couple days..ill get some snapped as soon as possible..but as caddy bob he saw it


----------



## monte88

ttt for a bunch of good guys


----------



## Howard

Does anyone know if there is a way to change the name of a thread? Expressions CC and Youth would be a better title. We'd like people to see what we're doing with the youth as well as with the cars and would like the title to say that. Any input would help.


----------



## monte88

i dont think u can change the title of the thread..start a new one..hopefully see everyone this weekend/// :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 1 2005, 12:33 PM
> *We do!  NICE Caddy... good luck on your buildup.  I've been checking your thread for progress.  It'll be nice to see how it comes out.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3080360[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 4 2005, 12:47 PM
> *i dont think u can change the title of the thread..start a new one..hopefully see everyone this weekend/// :biggrin:
> [snapback]3094618[/snapback]​*


YOU GONNA BE IN THE PARDE OR R U JUST GONNA BE IN THE HOOD


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@May 5 2005, 08:14 AM
> *YOU GONNA BE IN THE PARDE OR R U JUST GONNA BE IN THE HOOD
> [snapback]3098565[/snapback]​*


dont know as of right now...the car is like a pubic hair away from being complete..im not gonna rush em i want it done right


----------



## showandgo

you said pubic hair


----------



## monte88

even though i like em clean shaven


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from Augie picking up his new 72 Riviera...


----------



## Howard

And here's some of the car getting ready for the Cinco de Mayo parade this weekend...

Special thanks to Alex at Intocables on Lawndale in Southwest Detroit on the airbag/sounds setup!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

And this is just some random group flavor from our most recent tattoo party... 
Special thanks to Chico. Watch for his website coming soon. It should be up within the next two weeks.

Tattoo Addicts Website


----------



## showandgo

thats my favorite year rivi. looks real clean


----------



## classycaprice89

hey my expressions people, its offical i am registered!! well I see we made it to the first page which is good. I can't wait to post the pictures of my car all done and looking good be patient folks there coming soon.


----------



## monte88

the ride will not be done in time for the parade..hopefully soon though...im getting pissed at the garage doing it


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 6 2005, 02:43 PM
> *the ride will not be done in time for the parade..hopefully soon though...im getting pissed at the garage doing it
> [snapback]3104990[/snapback]​*


It's alright man... you got all season! Looking forward to some pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from cruising tonight... A nice 62 we saw and some of our rides.


----------



## Howard

And some people shots to go with it... We had a lot of fun. We're looking forward to Cadillac Bob's proposal about lowrider cruisin and his car lot!! Any new words on that?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

INTRESTING PICS.  

STR8 STR8


----------



## blvddown

NICE PIC EXPRESSIONS.....LIKE THOSE DETROIT PICS :thumbsup: 


WHATS UP DAN???


----------



## monte88

whats up mike..yeah i should be rolling next weekend for sure..ill get new pics up soon..


----------



## Howard

See you all at the parade!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn...looks VERY family oriented...i bet its "chingo de fun" rollin together!!!

got a clean and fresh start with some of those rides...good job fellaz, keep it up!!!


----------



## monte88

ill be there with my girl..i wont have the ride but ill look for u guys


----------



## classycaprice89

oh yeah it is tons of fun wait until Howard posts the pic of the parade and bar b que following. Shouts out to House Of customs for getting my ride ready for the parade, hey Howard put the finished pic with the before, after and progress :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

dam i wish i waould have made it :angry:


----------



## Howard

Yeah... A lot of people didn't make it for different reasons. It happens. It's cool though- that's just the beginning of the season. Now we have the whole season. Pics should be up by tomorrow as well as the updated Expressions site. First real update in a year!!


----------



## heavyroller_78

yo jimmy thanks for the compliment on my rivi yeah all i got left is interior and then hopefully show and go paint!


----------



## showandgo

for interior talk to mario at mario upholstery in southwest call me and i will give you the number 313-371-9085


----------



## NIMSTER64

HEY HOMIE HOWARD WICH ONE ARE YOU HOMIE WE GOING TO DO THIS ON SAT NIGHT HOMIE  I WILL HIT YOU UP WHEN WE GET THERE LET ME KNOW OF ANY OTHER HOTELS IN THE AREA WE WILL BE THERE EARLY SAT


----------



## Howard

Yeah... it's looking good! We should have some others out there cruising too. Unfortunately Cadillac Bob's cruise spot isn't open yet but there's lots of other lots. 

Here's a pic of me and my rides.


----------



## Howard

More pics coming soon people... sorry!! Had a problem with my computer yesterday but it seems to be OK now. Should be done tonight or tomorrow morning. :thumbsup: 

You can check out the site though... those updates are done for now!


----------



## monte88

MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Howard

Here's a little preview... I'm an hour late for work and have to go, but I'll post more later.


----------



## monte88

dam i wish my car was in that


----------



## Howard

Here's some more parade coverage of our group as well as the others in the parade... props to Por Vida, Show N Go Customs, GoodTimes, Royalty, anyone who rode solo, and all the youth with their bikes. It was a real nice parade this year... CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who contributed by bringing out their rides.

ENJOY!!


----------



## Howard




----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## Howard

Just thought I'd add one more for the night...


----------



## monte88

looks good...ill see ya boys in a few weeks


----------



## Howard

edit...


----------



## Howard

The BBQ at Jamilia's...


----------



## Howard

Checking out my posts? :0 :nono: The only reason I deleted the top is because I thought it was a little personal for the boards... if you didn't notice good. If you did... you all can still see those pics in our scrapbook in my sig. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## monte88

the web site looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 12 2005, 04:49 PM
> *the web site looks great :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3131068[/snapback]​*


Thanks... :biggrin: 

If you or anyone you know is interested we do webdesign and photography. I'm going to be helping a friend of my boy to make a portfolio for his truck soon. Just trying to get the word out. 

You coming out on Saturday with us?


----------



## monte88

well the ride will be ready next week for sure..i just dont want to rush em getting it done..plus its gonna be cold this weekend and rainy


----------



## Howard

I won't do this EVERY weekend... but here's some pics from this weekend. :twak: We've just had a LOT going on lately.

NIM... sorry we couldn't make it up to Hooters yesterday. THANKS for the invite though. I know how it goes when you're out of town... BUSY BUSY BUSY. So maybe we'll catch up in Chicago... Majestics looks real good out there!

Yesterday we went to my boy's show "Off Tha Wall: An Exhibition of Graffiti" at the Contemporary Art Institute of Detroit put together by ME Entertainment. He spends a lot of his time working with some of the youth in Expressions... so we went out to support him...

Here's some pics from that...


----------



## Howard

And *OF COURSE*.... cruising!!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

And... winding down for the evening.




























CONGRATULATIONS to Jill on completing her first full night of cruising in the driver seat. And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!!!


----------



## monte88

see ya boyz this weekend..hopefully it will be nice out


----------



## Howard

We look forward to it :thumbsup: 

Bet you can't WAIT to get your car out there...


----------



## NIMSTER64

Yea Our bad homie we got busy and kinda drunk so we didn't want to be driving like that you know how it is keep it safe.thanks anyway and hopefully next time for sure homie


----------



## Howard

No problem... :thumbsup: And we should be in Chicago at some point this year.


----------



## Howard

Happy Birthday Jill!! Here's some pictures. We had the party last night at The Venue on Michigan Avenue in Dearborn. Thanks to everyone who came out... everyone from Expressions, Carlos and Lorenzo from Royalty, DJ Knight and Cheese for the hookup and sounds, everyone from Redeemer class of '97 and everyone else!!! 

Everyone who couldn't make it... it's cool, you know we'll have another get together soon.


----------



## Howard

Here's some more... the dance floor and Augie keeping watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

More pics... enjoying ourselves and some more group pics.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 15 2005, 09:55 PM
> *see ya boyz this weekend..hopefully it will be nice out
> [snapback]3142195[/snapback]​*


Whats going on this weekend? ....My girl will be in town from AZ, and I'm trying to show her a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 16 2005, 11:59 PM
> *Whats going on this weekend? ....My girl will be in town from AZ, and I'm trying to show her a good time :biggrin:
> [snapback]3147014[/snapback]​*


Cruise, cruise, cruise... its the first weekend he'll have his Caddy out this year. PM me.
Plus, I want to run an idea about a car show on Belle Isle by you anyways and get some of your organizer expertise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

I was going to ask a couple others about it as well... but any input will help. Let me get my thoughts together and I'll post about it, but basically I'm just wondering if it's worth it to have a show there.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 1 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Nice looking cars...Looks like you guys have a lot of fun together...
> [snapback]3080250[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 16 2005, 11:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3146931[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: We do... WE DO!! lol Thanks for the :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 10 2005, 07:53 PM
> *nope cops are dicks at belle isle for a car show and the city doesnt want it there. [snapback]3121662[/snapback]​*


A friend of mine is having an event (The Hip Hop Mile) on Belle Isle next month. She asked about us bringing down a few cars. I told her about it being difficult to have a show there and she talked to some people and got the permit to have cars... what do you think? Would that be a show worth pushing/organizing? Anyone? 

Just asking for some initial feedback... there's PLENTY of room. They could mark off a nice sized space, we could have some trophies, and we'd have the rest of the event (djs, breakers, graf artists, etc.) to keep us busy for the day. Input?


----------



## monte88

im down for whatever,whenever,wherever,lets do it..get a dunk tank..ill sit it in all day


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 17 2005, 08:15 AM
> *I was going to ask a couple others about it as well... but any input will help.  Let me get my thoughts together and I'll post about it, but basically I'm just wondering if it's worth it to have a show there.
> [snapback]3148295[/snapback]​*


I wouldn't bother with a show, but a picnic would be great! A show is too hard to control in that open enviorment


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

YEAH I PICNIC WOULD BE DOPE... WOULD ALL THE CLUBS FROM SW OR AROUND SW BE INVITED


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Well.....of course ALL clubs from around the area would be invited! It wouldn't be much of a show/picnic/whatever it ends up being if groups were excluded.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by EXP_1st_Lady_@May 17 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Well.....of course ALL clubs from around the area would be invited!  It wouldn't be much of a show/picnic/whatever it ends up being if groups were excluded.
> [snapback]3149689[/snapback]​*


Welcome to Layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

What a warm welcome.....THANKS! When your husband posts your picture all over the site, I think that's the hint that you should join the forum. LOL


----------



## monte88

welcome to lay it low...lets put the picnic idea together and do it as long as im around good people,beer,hanging out im cool..lets do it!!


----------



## showandgo

welcome and we are down for whatever keep us posted. i had my first show at belle isle and it was cool but there have been other promoters later that messed a few things up. so its hard to get a permit and the cops are dicks but if you get handled let me know if we can help and we will damn sure be there


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg+May 17 2005, 11:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother with a show, but a picnic would be great! A show is too hard to control in that open enviorment
> [snapback]3148868[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@May 17 2005, 08:59 PM
> *we are down for whatever keep us posted. i had my first show at belle isle and it was cool but there have been other promoters later that messed a few things up. so its hard to get a permit... let me know if we can help and we will damn sure be there
> [snapback]3151348[/snapback]​*


Yeah... a picnic should be less formal and more fun! I'm going to try and get a hold of you guys this week to start brainstorming some ideas and let you know more about the area the Hip-Hop Mile will be set up in (near the bandshell). Could you all PM me your numbers (Jimmy I still have your shop number, but I thought I had your cell before I lost my phone)? Thanks for the input!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jalo4sho

a picnic would be cool as hell and id like to meet all you mi riders im sick of being the only person i know w/ a lowrider


o and by the way you guys got some nice rides


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@May 18 2005, 10:29 AM
> *a picnic would be cool as hell and id like to meet all you mi riders im sick of being the only person i know w/ a lowrider
> o and by the way you guys got some nice rides
> [snapback]3154284[/snapback]​*





...feels the same....


----------



## heavyroller_78

oh boy! so far this season is off the hook! im looking forward to cruising this weekend with everybody. and to those who i owe appologies from jills party i appologize it was all in good fun though!


----------



## Howard

Talked to the lady organizing the event today and it looks like it will be a "picnic"... still working out the details. Will keep you all posted- feel free to make any suggestions to help along the process. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 20 2005, 02:25 PM
> *keep us posted :biggrin:
> [snapback]3163556[/snapback]​*


Speaking of keeping us posted... any pics of the ride yet?  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Last night was tight. We hit up the Sears Lincoln Park show last night then went down to the river... just mostly bikes and euros though. Then we got a bite to eat and rode home in a line (why is that SOOOO fun!?) 

It's lonely out there... we need more (positive) lowriders to be hitting up all the spots so we can influence the scene and help it grow while enjoying each others' company and sharing ideas. Can't wait for Cadillac Bob's Cruise-In spot to start!!!! Because that's what it will be about. 

Anyone going to be out cruising tonight? If so we'll see you... Vernor, then Telegraph, then Wyandotte tonight. We'll probably have some more pics up this week.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

ANY INFO ON THE PICNIC LIKE WHEN ITS GONNA BE... SO I CAN TELL THE HOMIES AT THE NEXT MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from the weekend...

These are from Friday night, washing the cars to get ready for the weekend then cruising...




























And of course... documenting!! We have a story to tell...


----------



## Howard

From "The Alley"... this alley was coordinated by Rudy and is HIGHLY visible as it is in front of a park. Nice job!! Here's a couple pics from the weekend. For more about Expressions' "The Alley" visit the website Scrapbook...


----------



## Howard

I'll add more pics from Saturday later... ENJOY!!


----------



## monte88

dam i cant wait to cruise..car will be ready tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey thanks for hookin up my pic under my name howard! i was just tryin to figure that out :biggrin: this weekend was tight, we need to get more cars together and find some other spots too! i like telegraph but wyandotte was not that fresh, oh and i wanted to give caddilac bob a shout out for lettin my little nephew roll with him this weekend thanks bro your welcome to come around our crew anytime you want!


----------



## Cadillac Bob

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@May 23 2005, 02:57 PM
> *hey thanks for hookin up my pic under my name howard! i was just tryin to figure that out :biggrin:    this weekend was tight,  we need to get more cars together and find some other spots too! i like telegraph but wyandotte was not that fresh, oh and i wanted to give caddilac bob a shout out for lettin my little nephew roll with him this weekend thanks bro your welcome to come around our crew anytime you want!
> [snapback]3173246[/snapback]​*


NP man, you guys all seem like good people, I look forward to hitting the streets this summer with you.


----------



## monte88

and ill be tagging along..hehe..bumper chipping..i hope :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Good... we'll be looking for you. I know you've been excited about the Caddy- it will be nice to see how it came out.


----------



## monte88

well it didnt come out like i planned it..still got some cosmetice things to do in the enging area..but hey im not in a hurry..it will be nice to meet you guys to


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from Saturday night, we hit up the 50's McDonalds then did some cruising and went to Wyandotte. Again, thanks Bob- the youth LOVED the ride...


----------



## Howard




----------



## monte88

well hopefully ill be joining the cruising this weekend


----------



## HittinCornerz93

Some Pictures I had took of your rides..Thought i might add them


----------



## GRaiG NICE

i finally got on the forum too!

this is my first season of lowriding (the car's been in Expressions since the beginning) and I am so excited for every weekend. The rain better hold off 'til after memorial day cause we'll be out in full force this weekend.


----------



## monte88

welcome to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Who is the chick on the right in front of the budwiser bottle


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

The young lady in front of the Budweiser is a good friend of mine from high school. Her name is Suzanne. Does she look familiar to you?


----------



## monte88

got the car back here at caddy bobs..all we got to do is put in seats and exhaust and raditaor and its good to go...


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

edit...


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Just posted these in another forum and thought I should bring them home...

Growing up lowrider! :tears: Seems like just yesterday...


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

And here she is......4 going on 10! :angel:


----------



## monte88

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Howard

Here's a few more from Saturday night...










Here's Cadillac Bob chillin with Augie's nephews... 










Getting gas is TOO OFTEN a part of cruising culture... :tears:


----------



## Howard

Some pics from Bishop Park in Wyandotte...














































And THAT'S ALL... Join us next week for fun in the sun(set) and cruisin!! This weekend should be NICE (weather permitting)!!


----------



## Howard

So... details on the Hip Hop Mile will be coming soon. BUT... I found out, it is from 12-8p on Friday, June 10th. That's probably bad for work/school right? Is it still doable for people?


----------



## monte88

im there


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

IM DOWN ILL BE OUTTA SCHOOL... PLUS ITS ON A FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

hope to see u guys this weekend....car is running pretty good..just a few monor mods to make to it so i dont blow out u -joints


----------



## Howard

Just some mid-week old school flashback for everyone to enjoy... :0 We'll call it... "Before We Were Expressions"


----------



## monte88

dam is debby still around and have the club..


----------



## Howard

Not really sure what she's up to... haven't talked to her in a long time.

Remember this one everyone? He should have never let that car go...


----------



## monte88

me and deb have never had any problems..she seems ok to me..but i cant wait until i get this dam car on the road..everytime i touch it it breaks..bad sign!


----------



## Howard

Yeah... it's always better to have your car running than not. Man, I'd take it rough if the car wasn't running. BUT... that's what our people are for. That's cool that Bob is helping you work on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

yeah i hope he lets me pay deduct the reapirs on my car..im trying ot buy a house


----------



## monte88

bump de dump...keep it fresh and at the top


----------



## BigPoppa

so what happened to dreams to reality, they still around?

That long hair with the flamed lac still around?


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple pics from Saturday night. Will post more later in the week... saw some friends (some old some new). It was nice to see Royalty out there... see the rest of you tomorrow at Jimmy's BBQ!!


----------



## monte88




----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from the Show N Go picnic/BBQ on Belle Isle Monday. It was a great time... thanks Jimmy and everyone else who helped put it together and came out. Nice to meet new people and see the rides!! Still got more to post from this weekend too.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

Here's some of the fine Impalas that were on display.


----------



## Howard




----------



## monte88

dam looks like i missed a good time


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## Howard

I got more pics... I'll post them later (or you can go see them at http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D - feel free to view/post)


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## Howard

Couple more from Belle Isle... Again feel free to browse and/or post the other pics at http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey whats up family, i will miss you guys for the next ten days but i know you will hold it down and rep exp to the fullest, shout out to joseph! thanks for helpin a brother move


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jun 3 2005, 08:26 AM
> *hey whats up family, i will miss you guys for the next ten days but i know you will hold it down and rep exp to the fullest, shout out to joseph! thanks for helpin a brother move
> [snapback]3218274[/snapback]​*


And? :wave: ME!! lol... it was REAL helping you christen your new porch (though stoopless)!! Something about drinking out of cans helped me feel more at peace with your neighbors  We will miss you while you're gone but PROMISE to take LOTS of pics. You'll have to post some from Hawaii if you get the chance... especially of the riders down that way!! See you when you get back- get at me if you have internet down there.


----------



## Howard

Couple more pics from Belle Isle...


----------



## Howard

These cars rolled through and were nice so I got them too...




























Back to the picnic...


----------



## monte88

ill be out tonight see ya guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte88

it was cool meeting a couple of the guys..hopefully ill see the rest of ya today at clark park


----------



## Howard

We won't be able to make it to Clark Park today...

Augie is in Hawaii and we have a Confirmation party, a graduation, and a baby shower all at the same time... we're going to make it to two out of the three. And we just found out that our friend that is having the shower is in labor right now!! :0 

But have a great time and take lots of pics and we'll catch up with everyone next week.


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Oh... and got pics up from last night if anyone wants to check them out (got your Caddy all over it too).

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## monte88

i saw 1 pic


----------



## monte88

nevdrmind i found all of em..i just didnt look hard enough


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey whats up to all of my family in expressions! i wish you were all here in maui with me, o'well las vegas will be off the hook! i tried to post some pics and shit dint work out so as soon as howard tells me how to fix it i will post them. there are no lowriders on maui just big jacked up toyota trucks, but i got a call from kita(uce) and im trying to hook up with some of his members on another island, so.. hopefully i will be able to hit you up with some good pics! i love you guy's.. see you soon!


----------



## monte88

im jealous


----------



## Howard

*I'M *jealous...


----------



## monte88

hope to see everyone this weekend..what do u have planed eric


----------



## Howard

Plans are still up in the air a little but we're supposed to have that cruise-in/picnic thing on Belle Isle on Friday from 12-8p (strange times I know... people are trying to get there around 4p). Then on Saturday normal cruise activities with something different for good measure :biggrin: 

Here's another upcoming event for those interested. We should be up there with the cars and if anyone else would like to come out and support Chico you're welcome too.


----------



## monte88

dam i gotta work from 8-7 on friday thats sucks ill miss that one


----------



## TRUDAWG

never heard of that tattoo place....are they good w/ reasonable prices? I'm lookin to get my whole arm done


----------



## Howard

It's Chico's shop... ask around about him. Check out the Scrapbook at the Expressions website to see some of his work from tattoo parties at the house, too.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whens the next tattoo party?....I've always wanted to host one myself


----------



## heavyroller_78

well its been two days since i called , and still no response doesnt look like i will be hooking up with the uce guys.


----------



## Howard

You still got time... You come home on what, Saturday? We all miss you too. But you have a playoff series to come home to!! So plan on that. 

Ryan... the next tattoo party will be in July probably. We have a couple per year. Did you get to check out some of the pics? They are alot of fun, prices are about HALF, and you get to be around all your people while you get your work. It's pretty nice.

Here's a couple pics...


----------



## monte88

i want my whole arm done like the cross..but can that guy cover up a tattoo that i have already done


----------



## Howard

Yeah... he does nice cover up work. He has lots of pics at his shop of different work he has done. You can call up there at (313)388-7299, tell him Erik gave you the number. He usually hooks up our people because ALL of us have gotten work from him (even Jill).


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 8 2005, 08:04 AM
> *Yeah... he does nice cover up work.  He has lots of pics at his shop of different work he has done.  You can call up there at (313)388-7299, tell him Erik gave you the number.  He usually hooks up our people because ALL of us have gotten work from him (even Jill).
> [snapback]3241964[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Just realized that I didn't post any of the weekend pics in the Expressions thread... :uh: 

Here's some from last weekend with Dan with his 83 Caddy, Bob with his 63 Impala, Graig with his 78 Impala, Ben, and some of the youth (oh... and me, but I'm not in the pics because I take the pics  ).

This week we started out at A&W hoping to see some other cars but they were all at Burger King down the street :0 














































Then it was off to the 50's McDonald's...


----------



## Howard

Here's some of the muscle that was present (and a bike for good measure)...


----------



## Howard

Some more from the McDonald's...























































Then... off to Wyandotte for fish and ice cream?? :ugh: :ugh: 



















I can't find the fish pic right now... but there was a fishing derby going on earlier in the day and these kids up there had like 15 fish in a bag/net thing- got a couple shots of Derrick trying to hold it up LOL!!

Uuuuhhhh... it our white Tee's!!


----------



## monte88

dam im a ugly muthafucker..lol..pics look great


----------



## jalo4sho

wheres clark park at? you guys ever come and cruise up around warren or roseville or anywhere on the east side?


----------



## monte88

ill cruise anywhere,,we all need to meet up and go for a big ass cruise somewhere


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Jun 8 2005, 03:03 PM
> *wheres clark park at? you guys ever come and cruise up around warren or roseville or anywhere on the east side?
> [snapback]3243790[/snapback]​*


We haven't, but if there's a scene (or even just a few riders) we can head up that way. Sounds like fun. And you know Lwdr83lds is down to cruise anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 8 2005, 07:57 AM
> *dam im a ugly muthafucker..lol..pics look great
> [snapback]3242264[/snapback]​*


first part of the curing process is to admit the problem


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2005, 06:29 PM
> *first part of the curing process is to admit the problem
> [snapback]3245273[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2005, 05:29 PM
> *first part of the curing process is to admit the problem
> [snapback]3245273[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: my names dan and im a ugly muthafucka....hehe


----------



## monte88

bump de dump


----------



## jalo4sho

There realy isnt any lowriders around here its all mini's and full size truck w/ bags it kinda sux i wanna start cruising im priming my car and getting it ready for paint this weekend


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## heavyroller_78

jalo where do you live? no lowriders?


----------



## heavyroller_78

well the newspaper article will be out tomorrow! i just wanted to shout out every one in my expressions family, erik,ron,ben,gustavo,jamilia,greg nice,joseph,derreck,jordan,robert,rudy and anyone else that i may have forgotten to mention!


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

joy road and telegrapg tonight


----------



## Howard

Lwrdr83lds... What time are you all going to be out on Joy Rd? We were taking the youth to an exhibit tonight and weren't sure if we were going to be able to cruise afterwards because big Aug comes back late tonight and we're not sure what's up yet- not sure what it would feel like to miss a night of cruising though.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 11 2005, 02:22 PM
> *BUSY WEEKEND...  yesterday was nice.  The Detroit News called on Wednesday and said that they wanted to run an article on what we're doing with the youth- THIS SUNDAY!!  Needless to say we're very excited and hope the best for the article (you never know until you read it).  The writer was real into what we're doing and the photographer was accomodating as well so I'm sure it'll be great.  Thanks!!*


Here's a couple shots...





































My wife took this shot. NICE PIC JILL!!


----------



## monte88

supposed to be there around 9 10 ish..im cruising all night though


----------



## showandgo

so are we all still on for today


----------



## jalo4sho

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jun 10 2005, 01:17 PM
> *jalo where do you live? no lowriders?
> [snapback]3254502[/snapback]​*


i stay out by clinton township, mt.clemins out that way


----------



## TRUDAWG

Its on for 4pm!....Clark Park


----------



## monte88

car issues again :0


----------



## Howard

...and rain  It doesn't look too bad, but Augie jsut came back from Hawaii this afternoon/tonight so we won't be down there today. Maybe we'll be able to check it out next week.


----------



## Howard

Here's the link to the article in the paper today about the work of Expressions in the community and with the youth. Ignore any statements that make the writer sound unfamiliar with car-culture because she stepped outside her normal articles to write about us because she was into what we're doing. Beside the average amount of press-perspective comments it was a nice article that captured the spirit of what we're trying to do.

*Expressions acts as an extended family and supports members' goals.*
http://www.detnews.com/2005/wayne/0506/12/D04-212807.htm


----------



## monte88

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

well on the way home a upper trasiling arm and 1 lower trailing arm broke hit a big ass pot hole right on michigan ave near venus strip bar..


----------



## Howard

Did you find out how long and much it will cost you?


----------



## monte88

yeah all together with the tow bill around 650.00


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 11 2005, 02:24 PM
> *Here's a couple shots from the Detroit News interview and photo shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took this shot.  NICE PIC JILL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3258896[/snapback]​*


Did people get a chance to read the article (above in the link)? Any thoughts/comments? My immediate reaction is that you have to ignore the parts that make the writer sound unfamiliar with car culture/urban environment and appreciate that she stepped outside her normal reporting responsibilities to cover what we're doing because she was THAT into it. I believe it captures the spirit of what we do.


----------



## monte88

awsome job guys props to ya


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Mista Howard,
Finally got around to registering on this site. Didn't see you on Sunday up at Western. Saw Ron up there. Don't have much else to say. Gotta get to bed, its almost midnight, and I gotta be at our downtown offices for computer training for our new system. Just wanted to hit you up real quick, let you know I finally had a chance to log on. Later
-Patrick


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jun 14 2005, 11:49 PM
> *Mista Howard,
> Finally got around to registering on this site.  Didn't see you on Sunday up at Western.  Saw Ron up there.  Don't have much else to say.  Gotta get to bed, its almost midnight, and I gotta be at our downtown offices for computer training for our new system.  Just wanted to hit you up real quick, let you know I finally had a chance to log on.  Later
> -Patrick
> [snapback]3274335[/snapback]​*


Busy weekend... we should be making it up there to check it out this week. AHHHH... please PM me your number or call me in the morning. I erased your message and can't find where I wrote it down. I have your pics ready to post too... I can send them to you or put them up, whichever you'd like. Welcome to LayItLow.com!! :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

welcome to layitlow


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks for welcoming me in. I just took the Caddy to the shop to get looked at. He's gonna try and figure out the electrical problem I'm having with the charging sytem (I cant figure out. It's not battery or alternator), and also look over the rest of the car for anything else he may find. He's a good mechanic, and honest (hard to find these days). I hope my problem is only minor, but I'm a lil worried. Got the A/C going in my Caprice again, but it only works on high, so theres a resistor (or relay) I have to get so that my A/C works on low and medium. Erik, I sent you a PM with my info. Gotta run, my woman is off today, so alot of work around the house to do. PEACE!! HOLLA!!


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics of your Caddy and your son homeboy... thanks for being patient with the camera :biggrin: 





































One more... this one is my favorite!!!


----------



## monte88

nice caddy..good taste!! :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks, can't wait to really start working on the Cad. Pics turned out good. I can't even tell you how happy I am knowing that the only problem with my charging and overheating was a fan belt. I was fearing much worse. Now I can cruise again and feel comfortable doing it. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## Howard

Couple pics from the HEETT wall that didn't make it in yet...


----------



## heavyroller_78

thats right! represent! just wish i could have been with you guys


----------



## Por313Vida

I just wanted to say what up to my people in expressions. Eric them pics are tight!! southwest detroit is putting it down this year!!!!


----------



## monte88

nice hanging out with u guys last night...get the pics posted


----------



## monte88

the new pics look great


----------



## Howard

We had a great time this week... thanks to everyone who was able to come out. Those who weren't, hopt to see you next week. After we got done cruising this weekend we went down to Bishop Park and the youth took it over... lol

Thanks again to Dan (and Cadillac Bob) for coming down regularly and letting the youth ask questions/ride. It's always nice to hook up with other positive lowriders and give them access to that without worrying about agendas and all that. THANKS!!

Had a couple new people this week... Miguel and Becky, hope you had a good time. Miguel, when you come back from Port Huron there will be a seat waiting for you. Aug... it was great to have you back as well!! Alright... here's the pics.










Here's Aug and Graig checking out Dan's ride and his setup...





































Other shots from the evening...





































Oh... and anyone else who goes through the pics... feel free to post them up whereever/whenever. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

THIS is what it is all about... from the cruise to the company!! Where lowriding meets mentoring. 



















I'll let other people post too... post up your ride, pics accompanied with a story, or just whatever. Here's the link for the pics... http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## monte88

had a great time with everyone..aug it was nice finally meeting you


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW




----------



## Howard

CHROMEDOUTNLOW... WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!! We've been waiting for you to get on here... have any pics of your ride handy to share with people?


----------



## monte88

welcome to layitlow..show some pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What time and what day did you go up to 50's McDonalds??? I was up there Saturday night, but I didn't get up there until later on at night. I have your number, but it's in my old Nextel phone, and I couldn't find it. I think my kid threw it in a toybox or something, LOL.


----------



## showandgo

looking to do something this weekend got more majestics from out of town coming in and we want to kick it with evryone


----------



## Madrox64

I'll have my car back together for this weekend, I'll come out and play! 

[email protected]Go ...good looking out on that powerball


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

yea i got pics of it but like i cant get it to post it like isnt accepting the address


----------



## monte88

im down for this weekend...it would be nice to finally get together and hang out with all the guys..dam i hope my car dosnt give me shit this time..lol


----------



## showandgo

dont worry dan i am going through major shit myself everytime my car goes out. and madrox no problem homie you are a repeat customer deals are there


----------



## monte88

see u guys this weekend..!!


----------



## Howard

Well... Downriver Cruise is this weekend. We were planning on all getting together and heading down to that on Saturday, probably earlier than later and making a day of it (cruise, park, eat, wander, photos, etc.). Interested? If not, what did you have in mind Jimmy?


----------



## heavyroller_78

nice finally meeting you too dan!, and as far as this weekend.. it would be dope if everyone can roll through the downriver cruise together like 50 deep, everybody think about it and well put it together you know set up a place to meet up at and stuff


----------



## monte88

is that the one on fort street..iknow there is one on telegraph coming up as well..


----------



## Howard

Yeah... it's on Fort from probably Southfield to Pennsylvania. LOTS of parking lots, rides, food, etc. We've been hitting it up every year.


----------



## monte88

well keep me informed when u guys are meeting up..


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, I'll hit you up later on this week. Don't want to miss the opportunity to hang this weekend.


----------



## Madrox64

Yeah ,, Lets all meet up at a spot....and mob ou :biggrin: t on that crusie sounds like fun...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jun 20 2005, 08:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking to do something this weekend got more majestics from out of town coming in and we want to kick it with evryone
> [snapback]3299312[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2005, 11:24 AM
> *well keep me informed when u guys are meeting up..
> [snapback]3301389[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Jun 21 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Yeah ,, Lets all meet up at a spot....and mob out :biggrin: t on that crusie sounds like fun...
> [snapback]3303871[/snapback]​*


We can all meet up on Woodmere next to my house and roll out together. There's unlimited parking and works well for lining up before we go out. Plus it isn't far to walk to my house (like 3 houses in). 

I live right off of Fort Street in Southwest Detroit. We can take Fort to Downriver through Lincoln Park until we get to where we'll chill. Input? 

Madrox64... your ride doing well after Cadillac Bob came through? That was tight that you guys got to work together on it (seen it in the thread... he's a good guy). Looking forward to seeing your ride.


----------



## Howard

Early yesterday morning a close family friend of Jamilia's was killed while sitting on his porch. He was only 14. Please be there for Jamilia during her time of need... *THIS is why the work that she has devoted her life/self to is SOOOO important. Our young people are precious resources that we need to protect and support.* She is consistently in this role... so to support her would be to support our youth. 

Here's the link to the news coverage with a quote from Jamilia in the video clip. 
Teen Shot, Killed While Sitting On Porch
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/4636391/detail.html


----------



## monte88

dam sorry to hear that ill be praying :angel:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Saw it on the news yesterday afternoon. Senseless man, absolutely senseless. My prayers are with her.


----------



## heavyroller_78

love you jamilia im sorry you know we got you if you need anything!


----------



## Howard

For sure...

Hopefully she will be out with us this weekend. Anyone else coming out for the Downriver Cruise?


----------



## monte88

ill be there


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 21 2005, 07:22 PM
> *We can all meet up on Woodmere next to my house and roll out together.  There's unlimited parking and works well for lining up before we go out.  Plus it isn't far to walk to my house (like 3 houses in).
> 
> I live right off of Fort Street in Southwest Detroit.  We can take Fort to Downriver through Lincoln Park until we get to where we'll chill.  Input?
> 
> Madrox64... your ride doing well after Cadillac Bob came through?  That was tight that you guys got to work together on it (seen it in the thread... he's a good guy).  Looking forward to seeing your ride.
> [snapback]3304090[/snapback]​*




Yeah , Bobs a cool cat , He helped me out with troubleshooting alot of problems...

....after I welded up my 3 link one of the welds cracked on the pumpkinhead....I took the whole rear-end off and I'm taking it over to my uncles today...(Hes got a good welder!) hopefully the Lowrider Gods will be with me on this again. If I don't get it together for this cruise ,,,I'll still meet up with ya'll soon on telegraph or something.


.....Everybody getting together on the weekend cruiseing together is alot better then waiting a month for one car show!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, any idea what time you're looking to head up to the cruise?? I'd like to meet up at your crib and cruise up there, but I also have a graduation party to go to, so depending on the time, I may just meet up with you there. Also, any idea on where you're gonna hang at?

Game 7 tonight baby, DEEEEETROIT BAAAASKETBALL!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Erik....Hook that tattoo party up :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

AD4Coupe... *We'll be meeting up at 5p on Woodmere to hit the Downriver Cruise on Saturday. * I know it's late but many of us have a busy Saturday and that fits all of our schedules. Anyone else down? Just let us know so that we can roll out together and we know who we're waiting for  

Trudawg... *July is our next Tattoo party and, of course, LIL is invited!! Anyone want work PM me and we'll get the schedule together. * I'll post when I have the exact date. Also make sure everyone checks out Chico's (Tattoo Addicts) BBQ/Raffle at Clark park coming up. The flyer is on page 12 I think.


----------



## monte88

see u guys around 5 pm then :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Cool!! Also... just to let everyone know we were invited to participate in the Ideal Group's Supplier of the Year staff appreciation picnic yesterday. This is their third year in a row earning the award and their corporation is located in Southwest Detroit. It was a nice opportunity to support the local businesses while at the same time being recognized and gaining exposure for the positive contributions lowriding makes to the community!! Thanks to everyone who contributed- Sergio and Joe from Por Vida, everyone from Expressions who made it and to Cadillac Bob and Dan who weren't able to make it. 

Got lots of pics (of course... lol) and they should be up soon. Looking forward to this weekend. See you all there!!


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

theres my ride the all chrome one/the black/chrome/gold one is my boi eriks not howard a dif erik lol


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Dan, good meetin you this weekend. I lost you guys at Fort St. and Pennsylvania during the cruise, but I had to take off anyway to that graduation party. It was good to at least roll through there one time before I had to leave though. Keep me up to speed on when everybody wants to hook up again. I hate not havin a cell phone, I've been kinda puttin' it off. Looks like I may have to go get one now.


----------



## Howard

The new pics are up everyone... we have pics from the Ideal Group event and from the Downriver Cruise from this weekend. Feel free to dig in and post the one's that tell the story you want to share... :biggrin: 
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D

Here's a couple to get started... thanks again to everyone who helped to make the Ideal Group event a success. They really enjoyed the lowriders... it was an interesting highlight to their picnic! I'll be seeing them again probably on Wednesday so if you have any questions/comments let me know by then.

Here's us getting ready to roll out..


----------



## Howard

And a couple shots from the event... there's more but I'll save some for the rest of you. We brought the cars in and parked them, were invited to participate, were honored for our participation and ate!! It was a great time!!


----------



## Howard




----------



## monte88

pics look great ..to bad i had issues with mine 30 minutes after we got there..my car made it home on the flat bed around 1am..after he took it off the truck the god dam thing started i wish i knew what was causing it not to start somethimes


----------



## Howard

Hey Dan... yeah, I was bummed that you weren't able to enjoy the evening. We'll see you next weekend though... there may be a change or two in the cruise schedule for this weekend but we'll let you know (may cruise Friday as well).

Feel free to dip into the new pics and post if you want or even some of the old ones that didn't get put up yet.


----------



## monte88

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera

Thanks for sharing Howard...you guys are doing a great thing up there!! Hey Looks like maybe Ill see you in August


----------



## Howard

We'll be waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Since I never get in the pics because I'm taking them I decided to gett a shot of me and my sister from this weekend... 










Enjoy!!


----------



## Howard

Ohhhhh.... LOL, after cruising Downriver this weekend Cadillac Bob called us up and asked us if we wanted to be in a local rap video. So we headed over there... the youth got to see how they make videos and all that so it was cool. Thanks for the opportunity!

Here's some pics...


----------



## monte88

wish i would have made it


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Where were those video shots from? Those buildings look familiar. I just got done joking with Dan about how my jealous ass got to play peek-a-boo with his chrome rear axle on his Caddy at the downriver cruise this weekend. Can't wait to get these few small bills paid off so I can start working on my car more.


----------



## Big Chief

Oh NO There's a Real BIG GANASTA on the thread now !!!! What's up yalll what you got on my forty HOMIE!!!!


----------



## monte88

welcome to LIL brother..haha i was the first to say hi..hehe


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What up big perm...............I mean Big worm.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jun 27 2005, 06:45 PM
> *Oh NO There's a Real BIG GANASTA on the thread now !!!! What's up yalll what you got on my forty HOMIE!!!!
> [snapback]3328469[/snapback]​*


Welcome aboard!! Oh boy... its about to get real ugly in here in a minute. Just playing. Now we just got to teach you to post pics and you'll be dangerous here too! :biggrin: 

In honor of your entrance to LayItLow I offer you a gift... may you cherish the many threads LIL has to offer. ENJOY: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=44969&st=3620


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Damn, how come I didn't get a gift. I see how it is. Got no love fo a bruva from the A.P, LOL.

Erik, anytime you want to, you and the Mrs. can come take this heathen of an 18 month old I have. This kid is nuts, man. We're supposed to be picnicing at the Wyandotte fireworks (not sure yet though). You going??


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jun 27 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Erik, anytime you want to, you and the Mrs. can come take this heathen of an 18 month old I have.  This kid is nuts, man.  [snapback]3329415[/snapback]​*


Patrick... heathen!? How could you...



















Not sure about the fireworks yet, but I'm sure we'll try and make it- got the date yet? About the gift thing... *in a Dave Chapelle voice* I'm sorry, I don't know what got into me. I offer you a truce, the baddest of the Caddy's:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=3242&st=3100


----------



## Howard

Couple more from the cruise, Friday night...

A couple of the members and youth.





































We met up with Alex and cruised out... we have to get together more often.



















Not lowriders, but there were some NICE rides out this weekend.



















And... some of the lowriders that were out.


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

that car has a nice hydraulic set up i like that was that a 3 pump


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

where was i at that nite howard


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

wow that blue really pops with that black and white back ground nice shot erik and sergio nice car 










and they were lovin the cars


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Alright, heathen was a bad choice of words. He's a trip though. Man, my boy Dennis and his lady friend just came over my house from the bar down the street, and had a beer with me, he has pumps for me, so the hydros may come quicker than expected. He has access to a good welder, and has the steel, so we'll have to see what happens here....................HMMMMMM. Damn, I gotta get my cracka ass to bed, it's 1 AM. Thank God I don't have to be to work until 8 tomorrow. 
HOLLA!!!


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

was that car goin in reverse or somtin crazy shot lol


the video shoot was quite the experience i enjoyed that that was cool lol at patrick "i gotta get my cracka ass to bed" lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Jun 28 2005, 12:07 AM
> *where was i at that nite howard
> [snapback]3330154[/snapback]​*


That was a last minute, full car outing to Downriver. I met up with them out there. We were only supposed to go for a quick spin but wound up waiting, waiting, waiting for the evening to get going... it was tight though. Sorry.


----------



## Howard

Mornin' b****s....

Here's a couple more pics from the weekend at the Downriver Cruise. Big thanks to Augie's family on the spot on Fort Street. We'll have to go back next year if we're invited. 

Also... it was nice to see Josh come out and cruise/chill!! It makes you feel important because when you're working with kids... you ARE important! Its what we do- hope to see you out again soon.


















































































After the cruise we headed down to Bishop Park before heading over to Floyd's with Cadillac Bob...


----------



## monte88

wish i could have been there


----------



## Howard

You were there for a while... unless you mean at Floyd's. I wish I didn't get STUCK in a bumper-to-bumper one lane traffic jam for nearly an hour and a half and miss rolling out with you all!! :tears: It was all good though... I had a great time once we all caught up.


----------



## BigPoppa

damn, Alex finally finished that truck? Any more pics?


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme

who was the rapper that you were at the video shoot for?


----------



## Madrox64

Anybody going to this show....I PROMISE I will have my car together and out there ....hopping on Saterday????


----------



## Madrox64

Its REALLY only on sat @ sun....I should be outta work by noon and down their round 1.....It the tradecenter in Taylor....exit 36 off I-75


----------



## monte88

ill probably make it down there


----------



## 73 Riviera

awe man thats a bad pic right there...good job howard


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Jun 29 2005, 03:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> awe man thats a bad pic right there...good job howard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3338759[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the props... :thumbsup: That's funny though... because I didn't really like the way it came out (I like the others better), but it was the only one I got of Dan's ride before he had to go. Still waiting for you to hook up the Documenting Lowriding thread with more of your pics!!  They're tight... share share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2005, 01:12 PM
> *who was the rapper that you were at the video shoot for?
> [snapback]3338364[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name was G Style or something like that... he was local. It was still tight to watch though. We're supposed to be able to see the video when he finishes it. Maybe if it's online I can post it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Jun 29 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Anybody going to this show....I PROMISE I will have my car together and out there ....hopping on Saterday????
> [snapback]3338398[/snapback]​*


Can't BELIEVE this show is already coming up. June flew by... thanks for the info. I'll tell the rest of the group at the meeting this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

is it me or doen my rear 1/4 panle look like its buckled..maybe its just my eyes..i like that pic though good job eric :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

I think it's distortion on the picture from the lens/angle. Look... the front of your car looks almost compact, way smaller than the distance from the bottom to the top of your taillights. Do you see what I mean? I have a couple shots of my Monte that does the same thing. Not sure which you notice it better in, but look at the distance between the bottom of the back tire and the roof (just like the size of the rear of your car) as compared to the front. Also, the back rims look larger than the front... just something I was noticing, it's funny you picked up on it too. For that reason, I didn't really like these pics- but thanks for the props. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

i like it i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2005, 10:53 AM
> *damn, Alex finally finished that truck?  Any more pics?
> [snapback]3337805[/snapback]​*


Sorry BigPoppa... had to get home to get the pics. Here's some pics from AutoRama this year at Cobo Hall. I have more too, just let me know if you want to see them.


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What it is peoples. Just getting on here fo a minute to show my face. Went MIA for a couple of days, so I thought I'd peek my head in here. Erik, you rollin' in the parade?? I've lost all track of time with it being so busy at work and home, I didn't realize the 4th of July is right around the corner. Well, gotta run, 5 AM comes early.


----------



## Howard

Yeah... we should have a few cars together for the parade. It caught me by suprise too. Ron mentioned it and I couldn't believe it was already next week.


----------



## BigPoppa

I wouldn't mind more. Any on spokes? I'll have to dig around, I think I might have some from when it was still green



> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 29 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Sorry BigPoppa... had to get home to get the pics.  Here's some pics from AutoRama this year at Cobo Hall.  I have more too, just let me know if you want to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3339570[/snapback]​*


----------



## Howard

While green...




























So, if you don't mind me asking, how do you know Alex? I see you're from Colorado- did you use to stay out this way? Just wondering... welcome to the Expressions thread by the way :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

--i broke all the wheels studs on my drivers side rear wheel..just thought i would share my frustration..fucking pot holes in michigan suck


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 1 2005, 09:20 AM
> *--i broke all the wheels studs on my drivers side rear wheel..just thought i would share my frustration..fucking pot holes in michigan suck
> [snapback]3349337[/snapback]​*


On the Caddy, or the daily driver? The Caddy I'm assuming... when did you have it out and where did that happen?


----------



## heavyroller_78

goddam dan! as soon as i find the good luck fairy i will sent it your way! sorry you have been having such a shitty season.


----------



## monte88

it happened over here in westland..no damage to the wheels just the studs broke..im taking it up to the garage to have it fixed..i still cant figure out the starting problem im having..worries me to drive it far from the house


----------



## Howard

Here's some avatars Dan... or you can just send me the one you were talking about. Either way... your call. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 1 2005, 06:11 AM
> *While green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you don't mind me asking, how do you know Alex?  I see you're from Colorado- did you use to stay out this way?  Just wondering... welcome to the Expressions thread by the way  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3349327[/snapback]​*


Cool :thumbsup: even with old school pans and blackwalls

I stayed in Michigan from 94 to 01. McNichols & Woodward area (went to UDM), Wyoming & Gary area, and Telegraph & Goddard area. When I was looking to get my car fixed up, I got with Gary from Lowrider Blvd (when he still owned the truck) and Tim from that muffler shop. I met Alex before he started with Gary, when he was working at some ghetto shop that was ready to fall over in southwest. I never did fix my car up much, and I'm not going to call myself great buddies or anything, but they were all aquaintences that we could shoot the shit with for a minute at shows or when I'd stop by the shop. Glad to see that you people are taking Michigan to the next level in lowriding, when I was out there it was spotty and kind of low key. Kinda wish I stayed now, Colorado isn't really happening right now.


----------



## monte88

THANKS FOR THE AVATAR ERIC :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 1 2005, 02:47 PM
> *THANKS FOR THE AVATAR ERIC :biggrin:
> [snapback]3350591[/snapback]​*


No problem.. let me know if you can't get it to work- nevermind, it's my computer, it is still showing my old avatar but I figured it out :uh:


----------



## monte88

well i got my rear studs put in and now i have smoke coming from the drivers front wheels..GOD DAM..i wonder if a wheel bearing is shot or caliper


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 1 2005, 10:50 AM
> *I never did fix my car up much, and I'm not going to call myself great buddies or anything, but they were all aquaintences that we could shoot the shit with for a minute at shows or when I'd stop by the shop.  Glad to see that you people are taking Michigan to the next level in lowriding, when I was out there it was spotty and kind of low key.  Kinda wish I stayed now, Colorado isn't really happening right now.
> [snapback]3349549[/snapback]​*


To be honest, I feel like this is the first "together"/step-up year for the Detroit area. People may disagree but I see more and better quality rides, people willing to collaborate/socialize, and just in general a scene that seems to be maturing. 

*Thanks for the recognition ('taking MI to the next level') of all the lowriders over here. I know I've had some pretty positive people to look up to: Cadillac Bob, Sergio, Lorenzo and Carlos, Alex, and Jimmy seems to be a positive force as well though I don't know him as well- all on top of their game and willing to reach down to those willing to learn (our hope at Expressions is that we can be that for others someday)!! As are a few others that I don't know as well but there is still alot of negativity out there too.* So... we're still young and not ready for the scene that alot of other major lowriding communities possess- but we have made progress.

Out of curiousity, why DID you move to CO? Was it for the lowriding scene? Are you close to New Mexico? Do you hang with any clubs out that way? Sorry... I talk alot... lol


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 1 2005, 01:47 PM
> *To be honest, I feel like this is the first "together"/step-up year for the Detroit area.  People may disagree but I see more and better quality rides, people willing to collaborate/socialize, and just in general a scene that seems to be maturing.
> 
> Thanks for the recognition ('taking MI to the next level') of all the lowriders over here.  I know I've had some pretty positive people to look up to: Cadillac Bob, Sergio, Alex, and Jimmy seems to be a positive force as well though I don't know him as well- all on top of their game and willing to reach down to those willing to learn (our hope at Expressions is that we can be that for others someday)!!  As are a few others that I don't know as well but there is still alot of negativity out there too.  So... we're still young and not ready for the scene that alot of other major lowriding communities possess- but we have made progress.
> 
> Out of curiousity, why DID you move to CO?  Was it for the lowriding scene?  Are you close to New Mexico?  Do you hang with any clubs out that way?  Sorry... I talk alot... lol
> [snapback]3351029[/snapback]​*


Got my wife and I closer to both our families, I grew up in CO, and my wife's fam all moved to Vegas. I make a lot more here too, but homes cost a lot more. I don't miss the weather at all though. 

Aurora is a Denver suburb. We're still trying to establish ourselves financially, so I'm working on the kids' bikes and slowly bringing back my 78 caddy to life (towed the fucker behind a 28 foot moving truck all the way here). So no clubs yet, just checking out shows.

I like the way you all are getting to the roots of lowriding, more cruising and get togethers, less back and forth BS like other citywide/statewide threads. Very positive stuff here. When I left, I was surprised and a little disappointed that the motor city didn't have more of a lowrider scene, but it looks like it's really picked up. I like hitting up these threads because I really got to know the city and recognize some people, cars, locations.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 1 2005, 06:23 PM
> *I like the way you all are getting to the roots of lowriding, more cruising and get togethers, less back and forth BS like other citywide/statewide threads.  Very positive stuff here.  When I left, I was surprised and a little disappointed that the motor city didn't have more of a lowrider scene, but it looks like it's really picked up.  I like hitting up these threads because I really got to know the city and recognize some people, cars, locations.
> [snapback]3351421[/snapback]​*


Hey... just wanted to say that your comments mean alot!! Thanks for the positive recognition. We work hard to be family-like and be a positive influence in the lowriding and local community and sometimes all you need is to know that someone notices (outside the group)!! We work hard and have a great time doing it. I'm proud of the scene's maturing as well. Maybe if you're ever back in town we can help you drop in on Alex and everyone.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 1 2005, 03:53 PM
> *well i got my rear studs put in and now i have smoke coming from the drivers front wheels..GOD DAM..i wonder if a wheel bearing is shot or caliper
> [snapback]3350829[/snapback]​*


Not sure how you do it... but your car has been getting out of line more than the average and you're on it!! Good luck with the most recent. I'm sure you'll have it up in no time. 

A couple of us are going to hit up Vernor and Sears Lincoln Park tonight if anyone wants to head out. It'll be an early night but Jill and I have a quincenera tomorrow night and want to get in SOME type of cruise time.


----------



## Madrox64

Howard are ya'll goin to be at the Gibralter Show? 64 or not I'll still be down their! 
My car is like 1 step forward and 3 steps back! Finally got my 3-link put on AND ITS WORKING WONDERFUL...I suggest putting these on ANY IMPALA......still waiting on some extra batts.....Anybody else going to the show??? Maybe WE can ALL meet up and cruise in together .....Should be a great time if the weather pans out....look at me ..now I'm ramblin' on!!


----------



## Howard

That show is July 9th and 10th right? I think we should be there. Not sure if any of us will register our rides but I'm pretty sure at least a couple of us will make either a Saturday or a Sunday of it. 

About cruising/hanging out... for sure!! It's what we do best!! I'll PM you my info and we can hook up sometime soon. If you were just talking about for the show we can coordinate that too.


----------



## Madrox64




----------



## BigPoppa

that long hair with the flamed lac still around?


----------



## jalo4sho

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 1 2005, 06:59 PM
> *that long hair with the flamed lac still around?
> [snapback]3352103[/snapback]​*


havnt seen him in a few years that car was starting to fall apart he beat the hell outta it


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Jul 1 2005, 09:43 PM
> *havnt seen him in a few years that car was starting to fall apart he beat the hell outta it
> [snapback]3352394[/snapback]​*


He went into hiding for awhile......I see him at shows, but not w/ his car. He got a hair cut, and isn't recognizable anymore :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

i remember it could pop a hellafied 3


----------



## monte88

oh u guys are talking about double a that used to run the gibralter shows..he got kicked outta doing that..hes still around the car isnt.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I have to put my 2 cents in on comments made about the lowriding scene here in Mich. When I sold my 85 Cutty a few years ago, I wasn't sure I'd ever purchase another lowrider. It's the positive vibe that I've seen lately that has gotten me back into it and made me purchase my 84 Caddy. I agree on the maturity part alot too. It's fun again to hang out and cruise with a mob of lo-lo's. I just hope it stays this way. Gotta run, it's 4th of July weekend, and I can smell the food cookin' outside. PEACE!

Oh yeah, hey Erik, did you see on the news last night? It was a robbery at Sears while we were there in the parking lot. That's crazy man!! It's funny how we all looked at each other knowing that the sound we heard wasn't firecrackers, LOL. Our conversations all stopped when we heard the noise. They said the Sears employee that was shot was not life threatning wounds, so that was good news.


----------



## heavyroller_78

well thats cool patrick! glad your back on the scene homie. the more people the better, this has been our best season yet, and it isnt slowing down, so my only hope is thatthe connections made this year dont fade in the off season. thanks to everyone who came to the party last night, all my exp people, dan and his lady, and my family, i cant wait to pickup all of these beer cans!


----------



## monte88

yeah it was cool..sorry we didnt hang out alot longer..my girl was a little tipsy..hehe but when i get settled in that house big party at my place..you all are welcome


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 2 2005, 02:14 PM
> *I have to put my 2 cents in on comments made about the lowriding scene here in Mich.  When I sold my 85 Cutty a few years ago, I wasn't sure I'd ever purchase another lowrider.  It's the positive vibe that I've seen lately that has gotten me back into it and made me purchase my 84 Caddy. I agree on the maturity part alot too.  It's fun again to hang out and cruise with a mob of lo-lo's.  I just hope it stays this way.  [snapback]3354387[/snapback]​*


That's tight!! We strive to be part of the positive vibe... and it isn't always easy especially with the amount of negativity surrounding the culture (nationally and locally). *We just try to hold on and look up to people who are positive and learn from them so that we can give the next generation what they give us. There are REAL threats to having a viable, positive scene and it is hard work containing these elements or at least seperating the two worlds so people don't think its all the same.* 

*Again, thanks to everyone on top of their game willing to lend a hand to those who want to grow!! *Especially the twins Carlos and Lorenzo, Cadillac Bob, Sergio, Alex from Intocables, and Jimmy from Show N Go!! I'm sure there are more that I've not yet met and we look forward to connecting with them as well. *You all are making a REAL difference in the lowriding scene in southwest Detroit and in SE Michigan in general.*


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks. It was Sergio's 84 Regal with one pump to the rear axle that made me wanna purchase my first lo-lo, A BEAT DOWN 4-DOOR 62' IMPALA. Although it was a big mistake buying that hunk of junk, I didn't give up and purchased my 85 Cuttlass shortly after. Man, I miss that Cutty so much. That SOB was built nice. I hit myself to this day for giving up that car, but back then, I didn't even have a garage to store it in. I was still living with Mommy and Daddy, and they didn't like that I took up half their garage, so I had to fall back and regroup.


----------



## Howard

You mean this one...










For me it was Gene's 77(?) Oldsmobile. That was the first "lowrider" style ride that I remember catching my eye. I fell in love with that car when it was still in primer and stickers.










But my favorite car was always a light blue, 1976 Monte Carlo with white interior and bucket seats... pretty close, right?   Since then, of course, I have lots of favorite cars/ideas but I'm happy to be working on what I have right now.


----------



## Howard

Well hey... we're going to take a quick cruise down Fort Street to wash a couple of the cars up for tomorrow and then cruise Vernor for a bit. If anyone would like to join us we'll be leaving from Woodmere at 6p. 

Dan, Patrick, Bob... anyone?


----------



## monte88

nice difference..i cant belive how much just the different wheels change the car


----------



## Howard

Nice... VERY NICE!! It does look better with the newer rims.


----------



## Big Chief

A Can I get some PICs of the Fireworks Downtown DAMMIT


----------



## Howard

Yes... they should be up tomorrow after the parade sometime. Along with all the other pics, dammit.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, Gene's car was tight too. And yes, that is the same Regal, although before he had a complete setup, I think he had one pump to the rear that shortly afterwards, he sold to my boy Jay, and Jay put it on his Regal. AHHH, MEMORIES.


----------



## heavyroller_78

i think that we all admired the same rides back then, and i just wanted to let sergio know that he definately stepped up his game up ! im proud of you brother!


----------



## monte88

dam i wanted to come to the parade but i forgot about plans i had made..sorry guys


----------



## sexylatina

I love the exp. pics. i realy injoyed seeing ur website and i am defenently gonna check it out again layter on to see how everythings goin. ---the cultivation of our most valuable resource-- OURSELVES!!   i love it


----------



## mosca

You guys keep up good work out in DETROIT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

Anybody in the Detroit area have a extra powerball laying around,,,, Pm me if so....


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by sexylatina+Jul 4 2005, 11:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love the exp. pics. i realy injoyed seeing ur website and i am defenently gonna check it out again layter on to see how everythings goin.                                                                                                                ---the cultivation of our most valuable resource-- OURSELVES!!       i love it
> [snapback]3360101[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mosca_@Jul 4 2005, 02:50 PM
> *You guys keep up good work out in DETROIT.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3360860[/snapback]​*


Thanks Mosca and Latina... it means alot! We hope to see you back and hope you enjoy the thread and what we're about. Does Impressions have a thread/website?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, did you hear what happened to my ride? I just left Vernor Food Center (picking up tortillas for my mom who was making tacos tonight), and on my way home I got past the light at Lawndale and Vernor. All of a sudden, the traffic in front of me stopped. I stopped in time, but the guy behind me rear ended my Caddy. He dented my bumper and pushed it in a little. I was sooooooo pissed man.


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

pat im tellin u once the hispanics start drinkin corona get off the road lol


----------



## heavyroller_78

damn sorry to hear that patrick, but at least there were tacos! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

dam brother sorry to hear that


----------



## monte88

get those pics up eric :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Pics, pics, pics... it's taking longer than I thought. I shot over 600 pics since Thursday so I'm working on them. They are ALL finished but now need to be resized and stamped. Hope to work on them again around 4:30 and maybe have them done by 6:00 or so. 

Then you can all DIG IN! *But then don't make me post them all too... you all gotta help and tell stories with me *:biggrin:

Here's a little sneak preview...


----------



## BigPoppa

I remember there used to be a 66-69 Rivi in primer that rolled in the parades all the time, it ever get done?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Trust, I know all about that. A drunk guy plowed into my 93 Escort flying out of Patton Park's parking lot. We were all chilling on the front porch, and I just watched my car get bulldozed, LOL. Everybody else flew off the porch, and all I could do was stand there with my jaw dropped, LOL. I think he was an Arab dude that hit me this time. It's not all that bad, but it's one more thing I'll have to fix eventually.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, the tacos was gooooooooooood. That neighborhood has been rough on my lo-lo's man. When I had my 85 Cutty, I was coming from Canada one night, and got pulled over by Detroit Police on McKinstry and Vernor. I pulled onto McKinstry, and the cop ended up being my boy I went to Southwestern with, so he let me go. I went to turn around in the alley, and it was so steep that when I drove up into the alley, my exhaust pipe bent and stuck outside the passenger door, it was a trip, and the pipe didnt break, it just bent outward and then went back underneath the car, LOL. When I dropped my boy off minutes later, he stepped out and almost put his foot on the exhaust pipe. AHHHH, what memories.


----------



## monte88

eric..your grounded :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

Almost ready...


----------



## Howard

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D

DONE... enjoy!! And remember...



> *Then you can all DIG IN! But then don't make me post them all too... you all gotta help and tell stories with me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 4 2005, 06:40 PM
> *Erik, did you hear what happened to my ride?  I just left Vernor Food Center (picking up tortillas for my mom who was making tacos tonight), and on my way home I got past the light at Lawndale and Vernor.  All of a sudden, the traffic in front of me stopped.  I stopped in time, but the guy behind me rear ended my Caddy.  He dented my bumper and pushed it in a little.  I was sooooooo pissed man.
> [snapback]3362512[/snapback]​*


_*dont worry i have a bumper for you....actually have front clip, fenders, rear and front bumper!!!! dont worry 73 riviera to the rescue!*_


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 5 2005, 07:47 PM
> *dont worry i have a bumper for you....actually have front clip, fenders, rear and front bumper!!!! dont worry 73 riviera to the rescue!
> [snapback]3367295[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA... That's my boy from AZ!! Good looking out 73. I'm calling him up right now. Thanks.


----------



## Big Chief

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 5 2005, 07:29 PM
> *http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D
> 
> DONE... enjoy!! And remember...
> [snapback]3367155[/snapback]​*


I seen them first BITCHES


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jul 4 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Anybody in the Detroit area have a extra powerball laying around,,,, Pm me if so....
> [snapback]3360894[/snapback]​*




Screw IT !!!! I rethreaded mine...Took a while and about a 1/4 can of WD40 but I got it!! Hope to run in to some of ya'll at the Taylor Show


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

iight yo heres some of the 4th of july flicks


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

and some more....

























































































<<ron thanks fer makin sure my sis was alright and givin her water and what not


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

and a lil bit more....


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

iight there ya go


----------



## Howard

Ooooohhhh... look at Jordan, telling stories with pictures. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good way to get them POSTS up! Hey... I can make you an avatar with your ride if you'd like. I'll try it out in the morning.


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

yea sounds good to me erik thanks


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

and erik thanks fer lettin my 2 lil sisters ride wit us i kno it was a fun experience fer them and i appreciate it maybe when savannah and liz are old enough to be in the club n i gotta job maybe i can hook em up wit some lil dope bikes lol im hoin that my cousin comes through n gets his boss tolet me work where he works shooot 10.70 an hour ill be happy


----------



## Howard

Jordan... here's a couple avatars. Let me know if you have another picture in mind.

[attachmentid=206919] [attachmentid=206916]

El Checo... here you go. Same for you- let me know if there's a different pic I took that you want instead. Enjoy. And say hi when you stop in  

[attachmentid=206917] [attachmentid=206918]


----------



## TRUDAWG

Nice pics!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Hey cap'n save a Caddy.............. I mean 73 riviera, I haven't forgot about you with the Caddy parts. I appreciate the help. I don't think I'll be runnin' out to try and fix her yet though. The damage hurts to look at, but it's really not all that bad. I can still cruise around for now and put it away for the winter months to do the major work to my baby. I'll definately keep you in mind when I do get around to it though.


----------



## Howard

Heres some pics from Sears Lincoln Park last week. The shows are nice. No lowriders but the classics that are up there are definitely worth dreaming about. Plus the guys/gals that bring out their rides are LOVING being asked questions and giving the ins and outs of what, how, and when they got/restored their rides. I'll be looking for Harold at the next show... very informative!! 









































































And here's a pic immediately following the "fireworks" (  )outside Sears. I put in too much time on Carson to think someone was just being patriotic!! LOL
But yeah... this guy was shoplifting at Sears and was followed out by undercover security. When they almost caught him he started busting at them and shot one of the loss prevention people!! WHO TAKES A PISTOL SHOPLIFTING!!?? Robbery- yeah we've all heard of that, but shoplifting? People are messed up sometimes.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Jul 6 2005, 03:17 AM
> *and erik thanks fer lettin my 2 lil sisters ride wit us i kno it was a fun experience fer them and i appreciate it maybe when savannah and liz are old enough to be in the club n i gotta job maybe i can hook em up wit some lil dope bikes lol im hoin that my cousin comes through n gets his boss tolet  me work where he works shooot 10.70 an hour ill be happy
> [snapback]3369182[/snapback]​*


No problem... its a family affair!! The parade was alot of fun. Hope everyone had a great time- I know I did. I would hope they get bikes eventually... you have to help them out with that


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme

any one know any job openings in the detroit area?


----------



## monte88

yeah same here...im looking to..got let go today from the dealership


----------



## jaydelriotx

look like good people,  doing a good thing,


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 7 2005, 05:55 PM
> *look like good people,   doing a good thing,
> [snapback]3377507[/snapback]​*


Thanks jaydelriotx... means ALOT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

thanks for calling and checking on me eric..means alot brother


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Damn, sorry to hear that. Hopefully the 2 of you find more work right away. It's nuts out there in the job hunting world. 


MAN, THIS KID OF MINE IS THE DEVIL!!!!!!!! I HEAR HIM BEHIND ME HUFFING, I LOOK BACK, AND HE'S BLOWING THE ASHES LEFT IN THE ASHTRAY ALL OVER THE PLACE, LOL. ALL THE DAMN TOYS HE HAS IN THE HOUSE, AND HE PICKS THE STUPIDEST THINGS TO OCCUPY HIM.


----------



## mosca

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 4 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Thanks Mosca and Latina... it means alot!  We hope to see you back and hope you enjoy the thread and what we're about.  Does Impressions have a thread/website?
> [snapback]3361028[/snapback]​*


Not really, its only my two brothers & my self out here. We use too be a big club back in day, but now its only Family. Talk too you guys soon. :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 7 2005, 07:35 PM
> *thanks for calling and checking on me eric..means alot brother
> [snapback]3378078[/snapback]​*


No problem :thumbsup: Hope everything works out for you all the way around. *Every crisis helps us to redefine ourselves.* A wise man once (alright... he told me a thousand times!! :biggrin: ) told me that.


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

lol at pat thats funny he was blowin the ashes everywhere lol


----------



## Big Chief

Eric can you send me some pictures from the Fireworks Downtown


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 7 2005, 10:01 PM
> *Eric can you send me some pictures from the Fireworks Downtown
> [snapback]3378717[/snapback]​*


Yessir... I'll post them up in the morning. I thought I already did, but I didn't. :0


----------



## Howard

Alright Ron... they're up at www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/people/?M=D

It's a combination of this year and last year's pics. Here's a few but there's more there for you to look at.

We've been going to Fort Wayne in Delray (southwest Detroit) for the last few years because it's cheap (until this year :uh: ), it's right by the house on the river, and there's a good view from the top of the hill.



















Everyone remember this from last year? Eight people shot during the fireworks downtown! I'll stay at Fort Wayne. Even Ron couldn't believe it...


----------



## Howard

I'll post more in a little bit, gotta go to work...


----------



## Howard

Was it supposed to rain today? Is it supposed to rain tomorrow... hope not.


----------



## Howard

Here's some more from the fireworks:

This is from last year...










And, this year...










OK... smile. That's my sister in the middle- she's been hanging out with the group a bit more lately. :biggrin: 




























The Carson family reunion...




























Oh yeah... we found him!!!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

And a few miscellaneous pictures from some other recent get togethers... I don't think any are repeats except the last one.


----------



## monte88

gotta job im excited..nice seeing u guys this weekend..to bad today i have that family reunion


----------



## mrmagic84

Hey whats up howard. the crew is looking nice. before i go back to the beautiful country of iraq in a few months Traditionals will cruise southwest so i can see home and my boys before i go. Ill hit you up so we can get together.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds+Jul 10 2005, 08:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> gotta job im excited..nice seeing u guys this weekend..to bad today i have that family reunion
> [snapback]3389545[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it was cool... we didn't know where you went though :dunno: It's tight... normal cruise nights should resume next weekend. After we left we cruised around SW a little and headed downtown to see if there was anything festive going on around the All Star Game Weekend.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrmagic84_@Jul 10 2005, 10:38 AM
> *Hey whats up howard. the crew is looking nice. before i go back to the beautiful country of iraq in a few months Traditionals will cruise southwest so i can see home and my boys before i go. Ill hit you up so we can get together.
> [snapback]3389707[/snapback]​*


Can't wait!! Nice to hear from you guys... hope all is well down there. Out of curiousity is Traditionals CC the club you all are starting or will it be a chapter of a larger club (the name sounded familiar)? When do you have to go back to Iraq? 

Well, for nostalgia and motivation here's an old pic I found. I'm suprised I don't have anymore of the old ride.

[attachmentid=209651]


----------



## mrmagic84

still ggot the pontiAC MY BROTHER IS JUICING IT NOW AND MY 63 BELAIR IS UNDERCONSTRUCTION. WE ARE OUR OWN CLUB. I TRIED CONTACTING tthe chapter i heard of in cali and texas but to no dismay no reply. we are a family based club trying to lowriding oldschool. we have been flying shirts hear in ky for about 2 years but our plaques are just being finished. 

also that pic is funny as hell. ive gained wait from lifting and im bald now. i m supposed to be back in iraq no later than october.


----------



## mrmagic84

We are going to the southern showdown this coming weekend in louisvill ky. just going to look around. the cars will stay home. right now we are only few. but thats how we like it. 
We have my pontiac and belair. my hoies 69 impala and my other boys monte. pocos pero locos.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84+Jul 10 2005, 10:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> somos pocos pero locos.
> [snapback]3389734[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... VL for life ese!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrmagic84_@Jul 10 2005, 10:52 AM
> *still ggot the pontiAC MY BROTHER IS JUICING IT NOW AND MY 63 BELAIR IS UNDERCONSTRUCTION... we are a family based club trying to lowriding oldschool. we have been flying shirts hear in ky for about 2 years but our plaques are just being finished. [snapback]3389727[/snapback]​*


Good to hear... good luck to you guys with that! Hopefully I'll see your brother around the hood soon. We go cruising every Saturday together. We should hook up for sure while you're up here (rides or not, of course).


----------



## blvddown

I WAS CHECKING OUT THE CHICAGO TRIP PICS, AND LAUGHED MY ASS OFF AT THE PICS OF THE STATUE CHILDREN AND YOU GUYS......FUNNY SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: PEACE, MIKE N.C.


----------



## Howard

LMAO!! Thanks... didn't think anyone else would enjoy them like we did! :rofl:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jul 5 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Screw IT !!!! I rethreaded mine...Took a while and about a 1/4 can of WD40 but I got it!! Hope to run in to some of ya'll at the Taylor Show
> [snapback]3368285[/snapback]​*


Hey Madrox64... you get the ride together or no? You should come down to Clark today (with or without it).


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, is that Beso online here that is chatting with you??


----------



## mrmagic84

how are you a d 4coupe?


----------



## mrmagic84

correction who are you? the caddy looks familiar and im sure your in front of eicks house.


----------



## Howard

Beso this is Patrick, Patrick, this is Beso... I'm sure the two of you will get along great- lots of catching up to do I'm sure. :biggrin:

PS- Thanks to everyone that came out today and thanks to Chico for the BOMB A** BBQ!! That was nice, for real- food was great. We should have some pics from the Taylor Nationals and the BBQ up within the next few days. To those who didn't make it... cruise nights resume this coming weekend on Saturday. Hope all the regulars make it out and hope to see some new faces as well.


----------



## mrmagic84

cool whats up patrick long time no see. ive been lost in the army but when i come back from iraq a year and some change from now ill be home for good. like i told howard when i come home im going to cruise and go see mike and granny. i hope to seee you there. peace.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Good to hear from you man. I asked Mike about how you were doing a while back man. Glad you'll be home for good after this tour of duty. Everything good with your family? There are pics of my son Brendan on this thread. He's 19 months old now. Me and boy Dennis just took him to Hooters earlier today. He's pimpin his new Hooters wife beater right now, he looks hilarious. His fat belly sticks out, LOL.

I'm sure I'll be talking to you again, but be safe over in Iraq man, it's crazy over there. Hopefully your job over there isn't being on the front line, but if it is or isn't, GOD bless man.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, wish I could get out more, but you and I both know how busy this time of year is with weddings and grad. parties. On a funnier note, I went out on a charter bus Friday with a BUNCH of people from my girlfriends work for her friends wedding which is next week. Needless to say, we got into a disagreement, and my stupid ass walked from South Shore bar (Spinakers) to my house. MAN WHAT A WALK!!! I was gonna call a cab about halfway into it, but I said screw it, and went the whole way home on foot. My legs was BURNIN'!!!!!


----------



## monte88

take it to the top


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 10 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Erik, wish I could get out more, but you and I both know how busy this time of year is with weddings and grad. parties. [snapback]3392298[/snapback]​*


It's cool... not everyone can come out every time. That's why it's good to have regular cruise/together times so that everyone eventually gets to come out. You know? *This year has been TIGHT!! Again I just want to thank everyone who is putting in to make this one of the most together years as far as relationships/cruising. And to all the REAL RIDERS... thanks for being there for us all to look up to! Your availability and hospitality this year and in years past is really influencing the scene and helping it to step up to where it needs to be for future generations.*


----------



## showandgo

howard i couldnt have said it better myself. i can say this has been a decent year and it looks like its only going to get better too. shit i had to work yesturday and we had over 20 cars (lowriders) at the shop. it was pretty damn cool


----------



## Madrox64

Howard, Thaks for getting ahold of me this pass weekened ...even though I couldn't make it down their. Crusing this weekened????Sat?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jul 11 2005, 08:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> howard i couldnt have said it better myself. i can say this has been a decent year and it looks like its only going to get better too. shit i had to work yesturday and we had over 20 cars (lowriders) at the shop. it was pretty damn cool
> [snapback]3397334[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's part of what I'm talking about and part of why you made my props-list a few pages back:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Jul 3 2005, 12:03 PM
> *That's tight!!  We strive to be part of the positive vibe... and it isn't always easy especially with the amount of negativity surrounding the culture (nationally and locally).  We just try to hold on and look up to people who are positive and learn from them so that we can give the next generation what they give us.  There are REAL threats to having a viable, positive scene and it is hard work containing these elements or at least seperating the two worlds so people don't think its all the same.
> 
> Again, thanks to everyone on top of their game willing to lend a hand to those who want to grow!!  Especially the twins Carlos and Lorenzo, Cadillac Bob, Sergio, Alex from Intocables, and Jimmy from Show N Go!!  I'm sure there are more that I've not yet met and we look forward to connecting with them as well.  You all are making a REAL difference in the lowriding scene in southwest Detroit and in SE Michigan in general.
> [snapback]3356918[/snapback]​*


This is what we need man, for real. Wish you guys could've made it down to the BBQ yesterday, it was tight. I'll have pics up this week. But thanks for consistently being there to reach back for people and be part of the positive vibe in the city both with your shop and personally. I've said it before... we don't know each other REAL well, but I'm looking forward to chilling a little more in the future (in the off-season I'm sure  )


----------



## Howard

Here's a pic from the picnic... I should get the rest up later.

[attachmentid=211829]


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Tight pic of da OG 7DIZZEUCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL

What up man, sittin here eatin' a ham samich gettin ready to head out tonight for a couple of brew ha-ha's.....................DAMN THIS SAMICH IS GOOOOD!!


----------



## mrmagic84

eric and patrick me and my brother finally got off our asses and got our cliubs paques done. t shirts werent working in the back window. lol. here they are not chromed yet but when they are and in the back windows well post them up.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I've been lookin around in a lot of other forums about reinforcing the frame when I put the dro's on. So much I wanna do, but gotta be a patient dude. As much as I plan on doing to my Caddy, I don't anticipate it having all the things I want done for 2, maybe 3 years. If I wrap the frame (which I'm strongly thinkin of doing), that'll take a little loot to do. I didn't plan on it at first, but from what I've read, it's best to do it right the first time. Just to list out the things, I wanna:

Wrap (and maybe paint/powdercoat) my frame
3(probably 4) pump setup with 10 or 12 batteries
Moonroof
Paint
Decent sound (and entertainment) system
Maybe the interior towards the end
and depending on the status of my motor after all this, swap that bad boy out.
(as long as its running good, no more complaints here about the motor)
...................(dream music in the background) I CAN SEE IT ALREADY.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What up soldier, can't wait to see that biatch chromed out.


----------



## showandgo

yeah howard i forgot all about the clark park bbq. this weekend i may run down to southern showdown for saturdays hydraulics but i am not sure yet so i may be home late sunday to do some cruising


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 12 2005, 09:11 PM
> *yeah howard i forgot all about the clark park bbq. this weekend i may run down to southern showdown for saturdays hydraulics but i am not sure yet so i may be home late sunday to do some cruising
> [snapback]3403261[/snapback]​*


Cool... we go out every Saturday with the youth and the rides and cruise, park, visit, meet up with other riders and whatever else. You'll have to come out one week. 

*Here's a couple more pics from this weekend, and here's the link if you all want to see them all http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D*

Here we are getting ready to head downtown after cruising Vernor for a little bit (NICE shot Jordan!!)...



















It's All-Star Weekend people!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Jul 12 2005, 07:17 PM
> *eric and patrick me and my brother finally got off our asses and got our cliubs paques done. t shirts werent working in the back window. lol. here they are not chromed yet but when they are and in the back windows well post them up.
> [snapback]3402680[/snapback]​*


Congratulations!! Well, we all look forward to your return home. The cruise scene is picking up a little... hopefully it'll still be gaining momentum when you return home next year. :cheesy: I know what you mean about t-shirts/plaques- they really help you feel more together and instills some pride. Can't wait to see your rides.


----------



## heavyroller_78

speaking of t shirts we need to collect loot and finally get that order in! i got my money


----------



## Howard

FOR SURE!! We need to have a meeting... maybe early next week would be good. You like the pics? The link is up there if you want to see the rest (and post a little).


----------



## Howard

And here's some pics from the Tattoo Addicts BBQ/Raffle. THANKS to Chico for inviting us out. Hope you all have it every year because it was a GREAT time!! You know how to treat your custos!!

Believe it or not, Chico made this banner with a couple pencils, brushes, and some paint!!













































Derrick and Josh holding it down... always nice to be chilling with your people!!



















NICE turnout!! I wonder what happened to the grill food? I'm sure they KILLED it!! I was on plate 3 before the grill ever got served. All those hungry people took good care of it I'm sure.


----------



## Howard

Jill (my wife) and our girl Jamilia stand next to Chico as he slangs raffle!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 12 2005, 07:29 PM
> *I've been lookin around in a lot of other forums about reinforcing the frame when I put the dro's on.  So much I wanna do, but gotta be a patient dude.  As much as I plan on doing to my Caddy, I don't anticipate it having all the things I want done for 2, maybe 3 years.  If I wrap the frame (which I'm strongly thinkin of doing), that'll take a little loot to do.  I didn't plan on it at first, but from what I've read, it's best to do it right the first time.  Just to list out the things, I wanna:
> 
> Wrap (and maybe paint/powdercoat) my frame
> 3(probably 4) pump setup with 10 or 12 batteries
> Moonroof
> Paint
> Decent sound (and entertainment) system
> Maybe the interior towards the end
> and depending on the status of my motor after all this, swap that bad boy out.
> (as long as its running good, no more complaints here about the motor)
> ...................(dream music in the background) I CAN SEE IT ALREADY.
> [snapback]3402758[/snapback]​*


Sound like me man!! Do you also feel like you'll NEVER get it all done? I don't mind being in a constant state of construction I suppose :uh:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

DAMN!!!!! Good food, tight whips, cool peoples, these pics make me mad I missed the picnic, LOL. 

Man, Augies paint looks tight on those pics, did he wax the Rivi????


----------



## heavyroller_78

nope man actually the lowrider gods just shined on a pimp cause i didnt even wash it that day! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jul 15 2005, 06:03 AM
> *nope man actually the lowrider gods just shined on a pimp cause i didnt even wash it that day! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3417245[/snapback]​*


Yes, the lowrider gods and the good people at Kodak :biggrin: It just LOOKS GOOD! I love shooting flicks of that ride for real!! 

Hey 73Riviera... told some of the guys about your possible travels. Hope that was cool because they're as excited as me about it. :biggrin: For real bro... especially Augie, he's looking forward to Rivi talk!


----------



## BigPoppa

anyone keep in touch with Gary from Lowrider Blvd?


----------



## Howard

Not too much but I can get you his number if you want it. Does this bring back some memories for you?


----------



## Por313Vida

whats up howard how are things over that way?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2005, 09:25 AM
> *anyone keep in touch with Gary from Lowrider Blvd?
> [snapback]3421265[/snapback]​*


no not really hes layed low for a while now.. i dont think hes into lowriding anymore. well at least he hasnt been a part of the game for a few years now!


----------



## Howard

Just a last minute reminder if anyone would like to join in Cruise-Night tonight... not sure if we'll make it to Telegraph tonight but we'll be on Vernor and Downtown for sure. We're hooking up between 6 and 630p. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 16 2005, 10:02 AM
> *Not too much but I can get you his number if you want it.  Does this bring back some memories for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3421332[/snapback]​*



lol, yes it does. He still emails me some forwarded BS every once in a while, so I know he's still around. I didn't realize he had dropped out of the scene. I thought with more southwest people here that more would know him. So he's not doing the show anymore or anything? Shop closed?


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KOOL PIKZ OF THE RIVIERA


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2005, 06:34 PM
> *lol, yes it does.  He still emails me some forwarded BS every once in a while, so I know he's still around.  I didn't realize he had dropped out of the scene.  I thought with more southwest people here that more would know him.  So he's not doing the show anymore or anything?  Shop closed?
> [snapback]3422673[/snapback]​*


No... actually he still has the shop. And as far as I know a couple cars. I'll get you his number so you can get back in touch. PorVida313 is closer to him than me- so he would know, but it'd be cool to get you all back in touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 16 2005, 07:09 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KOOL PIKZ OF THE RIVIERA
> [snapback]3422811[/snapback]​*


LA... thanks for the props on the pictures! :biggrin: That's my boy Augie's ride. He's HeavyRoller_78 on here if you have any questions/comments.


----------



## monte88

im back was away for a minutes :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *im back was away for a minutes :biggrin:
> [snapback]3427193[/snapback]​*


WELCOME BACK!! Did you miss LIL? :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

yay!.. dans back ..yay! what up man where you been at?


----------



## Howard

Oh boy... anyone recognize this guy? Wonder where he's been. I don't have his number anymore but Lorenzo is getting big. Just seen his pic in the Detroit News this morning- says they were at the squirt park in Harrison Township. I just can't believe how big he's getting.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What the dilly y'all? Sittin here on Monday bored at home. Broke my hand on Saturday being drunk and stupid. I punched the glass front of my stereo cabinet, not a very smart thing to do. The glass didn't break thank God. I just tore it off the hinges. Broke it right above the pinky finger knuckle. The ER doctor numbed it right at the break, and tried setting the bone to heal properly. He wasn't very succesful, because the next doc I saw had to do that shit all over again, YOWZAH!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 18 2005, 08:14 PM
> *What the dilly y'all?  Sittin here on Monday bored at home.  Broke my hand on Saturday being drunk and stupid.  I punched the glass front of my stereo cabinet, not a very smart thing to do.  The glass didn't break thank God.  I just tore it off the hinges.  Broke it right above the pinky finger knuckle.  The ER doctor numbed it right at the break, and tried setting the bone to heal properly.  He wasn't very succesful, because the next doc I saw had to do that shit all over again, YOWZAH!!!!
> [snapback]3432420[/snapback]​*


LOL... sounds painful but funny (just the way you described it). Hit me up when you get the chance so me you and the ladies can all go out and get something to eat sometime soon.


----------



## Howard

Just some FYI...

There are some new pics coming within the next day or so from our guest photographer this week: Rudy. He got some GREAT shots and had a good time doing it. He came over last night and we went through and picked out the ones he liked best and he's interested in putting together a portfolio!! This boy can tell stories and move hearts with a camera. And he only just turned only 17!! Watch out for this guy...

*All the youth are dynamic and I never stop being amazed at their talents/interests and their drive to succeed. Just wanted to thank all of you in public for letting us in and being a part of your lives. We're (the older Expression members) better people for knowing you all and for the experiences that we share!!*


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 15 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Yes, the lowrider gods and the good people at Kodak  :biggrin:  It just LOOKS GOOD!  I love shooting flicks of that ride for real!!
> 
> Hey 73Riviera... told some of the guys about your possible travels.  Hope that was cool because they're as excited as me about it.  :biggrin:  For real bro... especially Augie, he's looking forward to Rivi talk!
> [snapback]3418292[/snapback]​*


if they are excited imagine my feelings...i cant wait to get this arranged and be on my way!!!


----------



## Howard

Rudy is looking forward to your visit as well (this is him in the pic below)... he's been taking some quality shots lately and I've shown/told him about some of your photography. I'll be putting up some of his work within the next couple days. He's excited about people seeing his work so you all will have to give him some input.


----------



## 73 Riviera

sounds great..i look forward to meeting them all!!


----------



## monte88

:thumbsup:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Those kids are dynamic because they have a positive adult such as yourself looking over them. Much props on this side man.

Yeah, it is pretty funny what happened, and a lesson learned the hard way. When the 2nd doctor I saw touched my hand where the break was, I jumped up so fast off that bed man. Then he had the nerve to ask me if I wanted it numbed before he had to set it. I looked at him with this face like "Are you serious?". He would've gotten swung on if he would've grabbed my hand again, LOL. There was a nurse that looked at me and cringed when she saw the look on my face when I jumped up, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Howard

Thanks Patrick... means alot, for real!! :thumbsup: 

Here's some of Rudy's pics from cruising this weekend- NICE PICS RUDY!!

These are when we first met up in his alley... the graf in the background is all part of a project he organized on the garages of his neighbors that all face the park on Military. Now, instead of gang graffiti people driving or walking by and those using the park have access to community art! That's off topic but I'll post a couple more pics of that later. Here's some of his pics, enjoy...










He's BEEN wanting to try a couple of these... came out REAL nice!










Some nice cruising pics...




























Can't believe I'm IN some of the pics :0 




























This is a different treatment that we wanted to try on this image, making it look aged. The pic to start off with was blurry but this is something that he tried. I think it has a nice 70's look to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Now here's some of the shots he took during the event we went to that night at CAID, the last night of the exhibit that we went to earlier in the summer. This night was a tribute to hip-hop and displayed various artists including dj's, breakers, mc's, and writers (graf)...










What do you think... color or black and white on this one? 



















And here's a few shots he took of one of the artists working in the alley behind his house near the park...




























Here's another half color/half black and white he did...










*It's refreshing seeing our outings from a new perspective but I think his eye is on par with the best of them. * With some work he will experience more strength and consistency in his work and through that we'll all have access to the quality of the perspective in his mind!! Some of these will be in his portfolio that we'll be hosting at ExpressionsDesign.net soon. * I'm telling you... this kid is talented beyond his years!! So what do you all think?*


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

No one has any words for this young one's work?


----------



## 73 Riviera

_*I think they look great. Giving this young man access to a camera may be a great thing for him. From the looks of his initial pics, he has an eye for trying to capture and reflect what he sees...they look good in my opinion.

Rudy..look for the symmetry in the photos that you are taking..look for the art in the world around you...when taking your pics reflect on what it is you are experiencing...respect the people you are photographing and make sure that your photos are true to the essence of the object...

now please understand these are just my own opinions..i surely do not project to be a professional...keep working...keep snapping...and most of all have fun..

Johnny*_


----------



## Big Chief

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 18 2005, 08:26 AM
> *Oh boy... anyone recognize this guy?  Wonder where he's been.  I don't have his number anymore but Lorenzo is getting big.  Just seen his pic in the Detroit News this morning- says they were at the squirt park in Harrison Township.  I just can't believe how big he's getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3429416[/snapback]​*


Ya that's one on my main Homeboys. We've done a lot of dirt together I LOVE that *****......


----------



## monte88

any pics of the gibraltar show up yet eric..sorry i havent callled ya back brother..alot going on


----------



## Howard

Oh... actually with no one buggin I forgot to put them up. There finished I just need to post them. Probably in the morning. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

P-dizzle chimin' in here. Took the Caddy out for the first time in well over a week (maybe two) today. I went up to my ladies work with the kids for a bite to eat. Felt pretty good to ride again, although I don't know how much more I'll be driving her. Thinkin' bout takin' the insurance off of her and letting her sit in the gara..........NAHHHHHHH! Maybe in another month, LOL.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 21 2005, 11:52 PM
> *P-dizzle chimin' in here.  Took the Caddy out for the first time in well over a week (maybe two) today.  I went up to my ladies work with the kids for a bite to eat.  Felt pretty good to ride again, although I don't know how much more I'll be driving her.  Thinkin' bout takin' the insurance off of her and letting her sit in the gara..........NAHHHHHHH!  Maybe in another month, LOL.
> [snapback]3453568[/snapback]​*


Yeah bro... you got another month and a half easy!! It felt good? Bring the fam out this weekend to the normal weekend spot. :biggrin: We'll be out there minus a couple but everyone is welcome. If the family can't come then you should meet up with us in the hood and help us pick up kids before we head out... there are options!! LOL

For real though bro... it would be nice to see you come out and chill this weekend. Let me know.


----------



## Howard

Pics from Taylor Nationals are up... sorry about the lack of excitement, not many lowriders up there. Enjoy...

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## heavyroller_78

ok.. im pissed off ! 
because of work i havent been able to bring the rivi out for a few weeks, so since i dont have to work till 5 today i thought i would take it out to go see my lady, i was parked on the side of her brothers house for like a half hour and when i went to get in some little bastard smeared bubble gum all the way down the drivers side! anyone know what i can use to get that off without damaging the paint surface? pls let me know


----------



## heavyroller_78

and as for rudy! good job on the pics young homie, but pick either photography or graff, your not alowed to be better than a O.G. in more than one category at a time. im pretty sure its written in our by laws, naw just playin with you. just make sure you stay humble as your talent grows good job man , we love you!


----------



## BigPoppa

try peanut butter, I read the oils help soften it. Should be warm enough to clean off by hand, no? Whatever you do, wax it afterwards, it might strip off anything you've had on it.


----------



## Madrox64

That sucks that the Taylor show was crappy....looks like ya'll were the only ones sittin' on spokes......Theres the same TYPE of show this weekened at the OTHER Gibralter Trade Center....I think its in Mt. Clemens???? ????? 

I'm going to a show this Sunday if anybody in interested....It's like east of Flint....

Low4Lyfe..FatAzz Locomotion...and some other clubs will be there representin'


MADROX64 :scrutinize:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jul 22 2005, 06:04 PM
> *That sucks that the Taylor show was crappy....looks like ya'll were the only ones sittin' on spokes......Theres the same TYPE of show this weekened at the OTHER Gibralter Trade Center....I think its in Mt. Clemens????  ?????
> 
> I'm going to a show this Sunday if anybody in interested....It's like east of Flint....
> 
> Low4Lyfe..FatAzz Locomotion...and some other clubs will be there representin'
> MADROX64 :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3459394[/snapback]​*


Well hey... if you're up to it let us know if you'd like to come down and chill this weekend for cruising. I told a couple of the others about that Sunday show (like last week) but me and the misses are tied up. Have fun!!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, I would like to get out more, and hopefully I'll hook up with ya soon to cruise. I shot up to 50's McDonalds tonight with the kids for a quick minute. Met my boy Dennis and my cousin up there. Lately I've been busy at home with yard work and house work that I've neglected for weeks (due to the attention being on the Caddy lately). Erik, I'll try and give you a call tomorrow sometime (Saturday 7/23) and see whats on yo agenda.


----------



## Madrox64

sat...july 23......wheres everybody rollin' tonite????

whos crusin.......


----------



## TRUDAWG

good question!........it's been awhile since we all got together


----------



## monte88

im down


----------



## Howard

If you already read the post that was here... forget it. Cruising as normal it is!! So we'll be meeting up at the house at 6p regardless (same time/place every week) and heading out to Telegraph and Downriver after cruising Vernor a little. Alot of people are out of town or at work this weekend so we won't be as many as normal, but we'll be there nonetheless! 

*Ryan, Dan, and Jericho... hit me up at (313)598-2050 so that we can make sure we hook up tonight.*


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey guys sorry i couldnt stay with you but im tryna stack chips!


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

lol nice pic lmao


----------



## Howard

What does being all up on puunene have to do with... OHHHHH, I got it  Just playing... it was cool that you got to stop by for a minute though. It's never the same when the whole crew isn't there. We missed everyone who is usually out there who couldn't make it (Rudy, Chrissy, Joey, Joseph, etc.) but it was cool to finally have a normal cruise night again!!

Madrox64... it was tight to meet you and Anna, you'll have to come out again and meet Jill. It was cool cruising with you guys, hope you had a great time! I should have pictures done by Tuesday or so unless I do them in the morning tomorrow. There's weren't TOO many. LOL


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Once again, unable to hook up Erik. I had the kids anyway, so it's tough to take them on every trip and keep them entertained. Plus, I was working on the Caddy and had the dash all taken apart. My lady will be quitting her job soon, which means the burden of paying her car note will be on me until she finds a new job. I think she is going to try that new Applebees going up on Outer Dr. and Southfield Fwy, have you seen all the new stores going up over there. I like it cause it's close to the crib. I might even try for a part time job at Lowes or something since it's so close. Maybe work like a Monday and Thursday night or something like that during the week.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe+Jul 24 2005, 12:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, unable to hook up Erik.  I had the kids anyway, so it's tough to take them on every trip and keep them entertained.  Plus, I was working on the Caddy and had the dash all taken apart.  [snapback]3467276[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it bro... that's why it's important for us (lowriders) to be consistently SOMEWHERE each week. So that when people CAN make it, we're there. You know. We'll all be together again next week, we'll catch up then.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A_D_4coupe_@Jul 24 2005, 12:23 AM
> *My lady will be quitting her job soon, which means the burden of paying her car note will be on me until she finds a new job.  I think she is going to try that new Applebees going up on Outer Dr. and Southfield Fwy, have you seen all the new stores going up over there.  I like it cause it's close to the crib.  I might even try for a part time job at Lowes or something since it's so close. Maybe work like a Monday and Thursday night or something like that during the week.[snapback]3467276[/snapback]​*


Yeah I seen the construction site, but wasn't sure what all was going up. Looks like a possible future cruise spot or no? :biggrin: That's not far from the hood either. I know there's lots of cops on Outer Dr., but not sure what it will be like with that new center. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Definately. Well the kids are finally tucked in bed, time to go out to the garage, turn the baby monitor on, and get back to work on the Caddy............Ahhh, no more interruptions, peace, quiet, and my frustrated ass getting angry at my ride, LOL. Gotta remember not to punch anything, that might hurt a tad bit wit a broke ass hand. PEACE OUT!!!


----------



## Madrox64

Nice finally meeting up with you.....can't wait to see how the 'many' pics came out..
...Hopefully everybody can get together at the same time...I know its hard we all have our own 'thing' ....I suppose to go to some car show east of Flint today ...but weather permiting ...Its raining and thundering,,,,and my windshield wipers don't work...... :uh: 


LAYTER


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

it was nice meetin u and anna madrox 

jordan


----------



## Howard

The new pics are up... check them out, post what you want... just scroll down to the first pics that say cruise night.
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D

Madrox... let me know what you think about the shots of the Impala. I put up quite a few but I'll take down the ones you don't like if you want, just wanted you to see them all.


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple to get them started...

Madrox64's Impala

Augie and the youth checking out the ride.










Some shots of the Impala...




























Here's everyone taking a look at the ride after cruising at Bishop Park in Wyandotte. We had the park to ourselves last night since the Mexican-Irish Festival was going on at Yack Arena.


----------



## Madrox64

Wow...pics look damn good , Thanks again Expressions, for showing me and the Mrs. a good time. My car does'nt look as dirty in the pics as it does in person :biggrin: ....Oh, well ....I was on my way to that shop today when my drive shaft started knocking???? I think I blew out the carrier bearing again? Or maybe even worse some kinda tranny problem,, I was way to pissed off to even crawl under it. GOTTA LOVE HYDROS!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Tight pics. It's nice to take in some of the scenery from right here at my computer. Hey, where was that pic taken of the old cars behind the fence? When I look at it, I picture the young ones in the pics getting ideas in their heads about when they'll be ready to drive a lo-lo.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe+Jul 24 2005, 11:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tight pics.  It's nice to take in some of the scenery from right here at my computer.  [snapback]3471920[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the idea... glad we could help! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A_D_4coupe_@Jul 24 2005, 11:45 PM
> *Hey, where was that pic taken of the old cars behind the fence?  When I look at it, I picture the young ones in the pics getting ideas in their heads about when they'll be ready to drive a lo-lo.
> [snapback]3471920[/snapback]​*












Aha... wasn't sure if anyone would pay attention to that pic but I love it for the same reason. When you're going down Eureka from Dix towards Southland you can barely see the cars on your left right before you go under the viaducts past Allen Rd. You know where I'm talking about? We'll have to go over there one day. We stopped that night because Madrox and his lady were talking about bombs and we just wanted to show them...


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple more pics from Saturday night... again, it was too bad more people couldn't make it but it was tight hanging out with some new people!!

Augie was able to stop through on his shift... we felt more complete after his visit :biggrin: 










This was Juan's first time out... he just got a bike this week and has been wanting to come cruising. He got to meet some of the other guys in the neighborhood and after his background check (meet the parents :biggrin: ) he was good to go!! So, welcome Juan, hope you had a great time and next time you'll get to meet the rest of us.



















Hanging out and checking out the rides...




























And then, of course... these are from Wyandotte. Jamilia got to know Anna and Madrox64 a bit too. We all look forward to hanging out again sometime soon. *I THINK next week is the Telegraph cruise at Cadillac Bob's lot. I'll have to double check to confirm but we should try to get a good part of the scene up there for that. I've BEEN waiting all summer to chill on the lot!!*


----------



## Howard

And... here's a little preview from Sergio's BBQ yesterday, I'll post more during the week.










*If you want to see more today you can click on the pictures link:*
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## frozen_motion

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I think they look great. Giving this young man access to a camera may be a great thing for him. From the looks of his initial pics, he has an eye for trying to capture and reflect what he sees...they look good in my opinion.
> 
> Rudy..look for the symmetry in the photos that you are taking..look for the art in the world around you...when taking your pics reflect on what it is you are experiencing...respect the people you are photographing and make sure that your photos are true to the essence of the object...
> 
> now please understand these are just my own opinions..i surely do not project to be a professional...keep working...keep snapping...and most of all have fun..
> 
> Johnny
> [snapback]3445080[/snapback]​*


 sorry i couldnt get back to this sooner i was out of town. same reason why ididnt go cruising this week. looks like we have a new addition to cruising night from the pics i see. but what i wanted to ask was what did you mean by finding the symmetry? making it look equal or just making it look good. cant wait to get out and go cruising this weekend.
-rudy


----------



## heavyroller_78

man erik your pics are gettin hotter every time you post up a new batch! it was cool rollin out to sergio's . wish more of us could have been there i miss everyone


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 25 2005, 07:34 AM
> *That's the idea... glad we could help!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha... wasn't sure if anyone would pay attention to that pic but I love it for the same reason.  When you're going down Eureka from Dix towards Southland you can barely see the cars on your left right before you go under the viaducts past Allen Rd.  You know where I'm talking about?  We'll have to go over there one day.  We stopped that night because Madrox and his lady were talking about bombs and we just wanted to show them...
> [snapback]3473418[/snapback]​*


Look familiar? The owner of that yard is co-owner of a shop, I think it's on Dix, not too far, can't remember many details, but he was really cool, let me walk around a bit, got a lot more stuff in the back.










That's the only pic I got, but there's a little more rusty metal from Michigan in here.
http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...tor_city_metal/


----------



## Howard

LOL... THANKS!! I may PM you later for his info. That's definitely the same yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpjuice

dam yall in my neck of the woods I live in db height about 5 minutes away from that 50's mc donalds
something told me to go up there last weekend I would have loved to see some lows up close
Im a newbie to this so new I dont have a low yet but I will soon.
maybe a brotha can hang 
I love that positive shit yall doing

holla


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pimpjuice+Jul 25 2005, 05:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam yall in my neck of the woods I live in db height about 5 minutes away from that 50's mc donalds something told me to go up there last weekend I would have loved to see some lows up close Im a newbie to this so new I dont have a low yet but I will soon.
> I love that positive shit yall doing
> 
> holla
> [snapback]3475894[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... thanks for the complements. We're usually up there every Saturday with the rides and the youth.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimpjuice_@Jul 25 2005, 05:33 PM
> *maybe a brotha can hang
> [snapback]3475894[/snapback]​*


Feel free to come through and say hello if you're in the area. You said you'll have a ride soon? What kind of rides are you looking at? I know a couple people who are selling their rides.


----------



## pimpjuice

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 25 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Well... thanks for the complements.  We're usually up there every Saturday with the rides and the youth.
> Feel free to come through and say hello if you're in the area.  You said you'll have a ride soon?  What kind of rides are you looking at?  I know a couple people who are selling their rides.
> [snapback]3476290[/snapback]​*


I got my eye on this caddi at this lot on van born
Im waiting on some this law suit money to come


----------



## Howard

Sounds like an exciting time for you (getting ready to get into lowriding). *The major decisions and politics are in making sure you get what you want (your project) and doing things right the first time and not being quick to jump in with a group of people until you are sure that you're about what they are about... the rest is all learning (history, culture, tech, preferences, purpose, etc.), people, and great times (cruising, shows)!!*

_*In a commercial-like voice*_: Explaining the half-naked high school girl in the thread to the new youth's parents who are checking out Expressions with their kids... about an hour of conversation, some pictures of our activities, and a couple testimonies of a couple other youth/parents (just finished  ). Explaining what I've learned so far about lowriding to a newbie... priceless!!!

Thanks for looking us up- let us know if you have any questions, I've seen that some of your questions weren't exactly met with open arms in some of the other threads.


----------



## Howard

Alright, can't wait until later in the week... here's some flicks from Sergio's/Por Vida CC's BBQ yesterday. Thanks to everyone who was there for the great time and the patience with the camera!! 

*Congratulations to Sergio on the new addition to the family and the house... thanks for the invite and for all the guidance/direction over the past 5 years whenever I've had questions about the politics/tech of lowriding!! GREAT to see you grow and to be a part of it with you and your wife!!*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 25 2005, 02:30 PM
> *LOL... THANKS!!  I may PM you later for his info.  That's definitely the same yard.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3475874[/snapback]​*



It bugged me, so I looked it up, it's the Rony brothers, their shops are actually on Allen Road. The guy I spoke with was really short and I think he ran the alignment side of things. 

I remember he had a couple cars bent in half. Some sort of "art" I think. In the warehouse he had an old school custom GTO racer, 60s style that he's had since then.


----------



## Howard

LOL... Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Pak Man

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 25 2005, 09:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3478011[/snapback]​*


the blurred effect in the backgorudn of this picture looks as if you took a pic of a little toy caddy and put it on the street in front of the house somehow and took the pic.


----------



## Howard

That's funny... someone else said the same thing about the car not looking real. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera

what a wonderful pic right there!


----------



## Howard

THANKS JOHNNY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Just so everyone knows *we welcome ANY input ESPECIALLY on the pics, the rides, and just Expressions in general.* The more people contributing the more input we have to put into practice with what we're doing. Thanks.


----------



## Howard

I see everyone is popping in today... LOL


----------



## mrmagic84

im glad to see sergio is reppin por vida again. he was the reason i was down 10 years ago. but back then it was just lowrider bikes for me and my brother. also sergio is the first person to let me hit switches on his car. he used to have a regal i believe. he drove it with switches all the way from mcallen tx to detroit. true lowrider. its funny i still have all my por vida shirts and shit.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Jul 26 2005, 09:01 PM
> *im glad to see sergio is reppin por vida again. he was the reason i was down 10 years ago. but back then it was just lowrider bikes for me and my brother. also sergio is the first person to let me hit switches on his car. he used to have a regal i believe. he drove it with switches all the way from mcallen tx to detroit. true lowrider. its funny i still have all my por vida shirts and shit.
> [snapback]3485902[/snapback]​*


That's cool bro... can't wait until you get to come back to the hood!! Sergio was one of my direct links to lowriding before I was ALL IN as well (I'm addicted now :biggrin: ). Every step of the way I've spoken with him about our plans/intentions and always sought and valued his input. He's good like that! 

And Por Vida CC are some cool brothers for sure!! They are a tight little group that have quality lows and are great to hang out with. We've had the opportunity to work on a couple projects and spend some time together this summer... we always look forward to chilling with them.

He did have a Regal... Total Devastation. :biggrin: From there he got his 64 that he has now but it has went through a transformation. Here's a couple pics for you from a few pages back that should bring back some memories...


----------



## mrmagic84

The best part about him reppin lo los for so long is we have the same last name the one tattooed on my back in the avitar. 

my front end setup showed up today in the mail. 3 1/2 tons and some chrome competition 8 with dep cups. hopefully i get her juiced before iraq

remember pancho and jaime repped por vida with us as well.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What's good cool peoples? Just locked the garage up, workin on the Caddy (very minor stuff, but cant do too much with my crippled ass). Pulled off the front face to my heater, radio, and right side mirror. The lever for the mirror came loose and fell back into the dash. I must say though, it is nice to get all these minor things fixed and out of the way. Thank GOD for the 24 hour Murrays in Dbn. Hghts. I needed an Allen wrench to lock the lever back into place. I need to try and holler at 8-ball. I need a new switch for my dome/map light up top, then I should be OK for now on the interior. Anyways, hoping to get out in my bucket this weekend and meet up with y'all. HOLLA!


----------



## mrmagic84

patrick my brother is going to start working on mikes interior. he said check that shit out and hell hook you up as well. i read a post saying you were looking at getting it done. peace big beso


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Good lookin out. Does your brother have your car now? Was it an Oldsmobile? I saw it a couple of weeks ago out by my crib.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Oh yeah, I don't think I asked you this yet. Are you 101st Airborne?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 26 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Good lookin out.  Does your brother have your car now?  Was it an Oldsmobile?  I saw it a couple of weeks ago out by my crib.
> [snapback]3486969[/snapback]​*


You don't remember the Parisienne? I think it was an 81. I'll repost a pic later (it's like 10 pages back)


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 25 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Alright, can't wait until later in the week... here's some flicks from Sergio's/Por Vida CC's BBQ yesterday.  Thanks to everyone who was there for the great time and the patience with the camera!!
> 
> Congratulations to Sergio on the new addition to the family and the house... thanks for the invite and for all the guidance/direction over the past 5 years whenever I've had questions about the politics/tech of lowriding!! GREAT to see you grow and to be a part of it with you and your wife!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3478011[/snapback]​*


Here's some more pics from Sergio/Por Vida CC's BBQ this past week.


----------



## Howard

And we ALL remember this... OUCH!! It's cool... it's just water.



















Some general shots from the afternoon... 




























A nice inter-club shot...










More water fun...


----------



## mrmagic84

joe got the pontiac. gave it to him for helping me out with life. im in the 101st airborne. its cool just dont get much free time. always fucking training.


----------



## 73 Riviera

_*Hey Howard..man you are an inspiration..to see everyone having a good time...eating and enjoying each other is priceless....Thanks for sharing.*_


----------



## Howard

And my motivation is knowing when/how it inspires!! Always love reading your posts- thanks bro, for real!! We have to get on those travel plans soon, can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

dam i missed it


----------



## TRUDAWG

E.....July is almost over! .....when u gonna hook that tattoo party up :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Howard

Ohhh... LOL, I just posted in Michigan Riders.

There's a tattoo party at our place on August 6th from 12p-12a (just had to change/confirm the date today). If anyone is interested in work, please PM me soon. The rest are invited to come and enjoy a great time!! Check out the website in my sig in the Scrapbook for pics of past tattoo parties.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

A buddy I work with, his son is in the 101st out of Ft. Campbell too. He's back in Michigan now doing recruiting. He was over for the first onslaught from Kuwait into Iraq. Not sure, but I think he only did one tour of duty over there. 

Erik, my bad, I thought it might be Parisienne. Yeah I saw it going down Dix in Lincoln Park. I said to my lady, "Hey, there goes Bes.........." then I corrected myself when I realized you're not in Michigan right now.


----------



## Howard

Yeah... his little brother's been working on it. Still looks good doesn't it? I see it around every so often. I need to get a hold of him and invite him out cruising. Thanks for the motivation! :biggrin: But he IS hard to get a hold of, right Juan?


----------



## Howard

*Expressions had our first Bicycle Cruise Night last night... click the link below for pics if you'd like to see, I'll post some up later.* Thanks to everyone who came out and to the youth who helped organize it and contributed to everyone having a safe, great time!!

Bicycle Cruise Night on Vernor:
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriderbikes/

Here's a sample...


----------



## Big Chief

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 27 2005, 08:14 AM
> *You don't remember the Parisienne?  I think it was an 81.  I'll repost a pic later (it's like 10 pages back)
> [snapback]3488787[/snapback]​*


Ya I seen it in the hood last week, at the gas station on Dix and Vernor. I was in the 7duece. Its a nice looking ride. Nice paint job


----------



## Big Chief

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 28 2005, 11:11 AM
> *Ya I seen it in the hood last week, at the gas station on Dix and Vernor. I was in the 7duece.  Its a nice looking ride. Nice paint job
> [snapback]3495671[/snapback]​*


man I Was just looking at the pics from the Bike cruise and theres a pic in there were the kids are on CARSON and that street just makes you a Gangster forgot how to post a pic or I would have that little ****** nuts just dropped when he took that pic lol pic55


----------



## Howard

LOL... I thought you would appreciate that one Ron (translation:"I like that pic" :biggrin: ). And remember... it's not about being gangster but about being responsible with the respect you do earn.  

To post just copy the address when you click on the pic and paste it after pressing the 'Img' button. Once you learn to post pics you'll be dangerous online too


----------



## mrmagic84

he is trying to redo yhe whole thing now. juicein it as we speak with my pumps and when i come home from iraq new paint. if all goes well. ill be opening a low low shop in the hood. just dreams in the works. priority is coming home to my kids and being their father now that i got my life straight. then hopefully some of the best paint jobs the d has ever seen.
ive painted alot since ive been here mostly the southern boys riding those big feet. upholstery tambien. i painted the pontiac when i was 17. so lets see what i can do almost 6 years later.
joey is hard to get a hold of. always working. also since hes juicin the ride hell probably not cruise until its done. im bringing my belair home before i go to iraq and well cruise it together with the pontiac and all the home boys. sorry im ramblin ive been working crazy hours getting ready for war. 

joey did say as soon as he gets his sewing machine. all the low lows in the d will be looking nice in the guts. 

i want to say to all you southwest homies and all from the d thanks for these forums because with out this shit my life would really suck. you cats make me feel at home when i seee pics of the block. but when this army war shit is over me and my kids will be hopping down vernor with you'll.


much love fromm TRADITIONALS C.C. BIg BeSO from the southwest side of life.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, this site is a good tool for communicating with you bro. I'm hoping by the time you're back in the hood, my Caddy will be at least close to being done if not done. Lots of uncertainties on what exactly I want to do, but I'll probably have all the plans in place this fall/winter. 

Has anybody seen the new Ruff Ryders video yet? They have a Cali rapper on the label and in his verse there are 2 tight ass Euro'd Caddys behind him. Man, I wish I had the loot right now.


----------



## mrmagic84

when i get back if its not done. ill finish it. no loot. u supply the materials ill supply the beer and the work. juice, paint upholstery what ever. ive got the tools and the now how. anyways.

is royalties still rollin. i know joey talks to lalo. just havent seen anypics of their new stuff. tony and lalo used to hold me down back home. those guys and the twins and the rest of the boys and myself had some good nights chillin in the tire shop. cruisin and just chillin on the corner across from the carwash.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jul 28 2005, 10:54 PM
> *Yeah, this site is a good tool for communicating with you bro.
> 
> Has anybody seen the new Ruff Ryders video yet?  They have a Cali rapper on the label and in his verse there are 2 tight ass Euro'd Caddys behind him.  Man, I wish I had the loot right now.
> [snapback]3500826[/snapback]​*


I'm glad the thread is helping people get together... :biggrin: I know for me personally it has been great being in touch with people I haven't talked to in years and with some that I've never met. Nice to see I'm not the only one. 

As far as those Caddys in that video I think they're from Boulevard Aces CC or something. There's a thread about it in Post Your Rides with some nice stills from the video. Check it out... they're purple and green right? Or something like that...

And Beso... thanks for the words bro!! For real, we all look forward to your return as well (not just us, but SW in general I'm sure)!! It'll be nice to cruise together. The neighborhood is a different place than it was when you left and my hope is that still you'll return to find your home and bring with you all the experiences and positive aspects that make you who you are and share them with those who would not usually have access to them. Here's some memories for you...





































Also... you can continue checking out the neighborhood and the newer scene at http://www.insidesouthwest.com/bulletinboard Let me know what you think!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Jul 28 2005, 11:06 PM
> *is royalties still rollin. i know joey talks to lalo. just havent seen anypics of their new stuff. tony and lalo used to hold me down back home. those guys and the twins and the rest of the boys and myself had some good nights chillin in the tire shop. cruisin and just chillin on the corner across from the carwash.
> [snapback]3500952[/snapback]​*


Yeah... they're still around. Look closely in the group shot from Sergio's BBQ, who do you see?


----------



## mrmagic84

i seen one of the twins. i wasnt sure if they were together still because i seen the goodtimes post and seen the green caprice flying a new plaque.


----------



## mrmagic84

when i get home for good howard id like, with your help a chance to talk to the youth about the army and what it does for real. not the shit u see on tv but my life real shit. ive seen alot and changed my self into a real man. not because of the army but because of experience. i with the help of others around me from different hoods and different forms of life, changed my life forever. i know what ive done in the past is changed because ive woken up to reality because i through myself at it fulll throttle. maybe it could help those who need an eye opener and those who wnat to join becuase of whatever reason, change their minds to make it for the riht reason.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Jul 28 2005, 11:49 PM
> *when i get home for good howard id like, with your help a chance to talk to the youth about the army and what it does for real. not the shit u see on tv but my life real shit.  ive seen alot and changed my self into a real man. not because of the army but because of experience. i with the help of others around me from different hoods and different forms of life, changed my life forever. i know what ive done in the past is changed because ive woken up to reality because i through myself at it fulll throttle. maybe it could help those who need an eye opener and those who wnat to join becuase of whatever reason, change their minds to make it for the riht reason.
> [snapback]3501314[/snapback]​*


When DO you come home for good? Is it next year? 

Good to hear that you're getting where you want to be in life. Anything you can share with people that charts that journey is valuable I'm sure and being willing to prepare and share is rare. Its called "giving back" and I'm excited that's a point you are at where you are not only willing but eager to do so. I wish more would.


----------



## Howard

Here's some more of the pics from the Bicycle Cruise Night on Wednesday. If anyone would like to bring out their rides to support the youth it is welcomed/encouraged. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

A couple pics of hanging out and getting ready before we headed out...



















Putting the pedals to the street on one of Expressions' social tools...



















At the corner of Carson and Vernor... where Expressions began (Carson and Pitt) years before :biggrin: (Try to 'Google' Carson Southwest Detroit- does anything come up?)




























Vernor isn't always bike (OR car) friendly!! We walk the viaducts...










At McDonald's...










Edgar posing by the bikes in the middle of his second season with Expressions...


----------



## Howard

More from McDonald's...










Then we headed over to El Callejon at Rudy's... here the youth just hung out, chatted, 4-wheeled, and looked at some nice graf on the walls and in the sketch books.










Rudy "draws" a crowd... LOL




























Juan shows off his new ride...




























Daniel shows off a bike trick that Jordan says is "his"... that's the beauty of sharing, imitation/influence is the highest form of flattery. NO JOKE I even saw the 7 year old that lives down the street from us do it like 4 days ago- I almost fell off my bike watching :around: 










*Hope you all enjoy the flicks... FOR REAL, the youth love coming on here and reading what people from all over the country think about what we're up to. Thanks for all the feedback and support!!*


----------



## monte88

anything up for tonight


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I'm planning on cleanin the Caddy up tonight as best I can before the cruise. 

Just a show of hands (just kidding). How many people are rolling out to this cruise?

Beso, I think from chatting with you here lately, that you've changed ALOT, and all of it for the better. My brother was 82nd Airborn out of Ft. Bragg, NC, and I watched how it matured him and made him show so much love for us, his immediate family. Being away from us for as long as he was away, I think it made him appreciate family a whole lot more, which I'm sure you'll agree. And with all thats been said bro, your passion for everything from family to friends to lowriding shines that much brighter. We'll reluctantly let Uncle Sam have you for one more year, but after that, get yo ass back to the hood son.


----------



## monte88

well save me a spot at bobs place..ill be there after work..around 5ish


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 29 2005, 08:40 AM
> *More from McDonald's...
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the flicks... FOR REAL, the youth love coming on here and reading what people from all over the country think about what we're up to.  Thanks for all the feedback and support!!
> [snapback]3503559[/snapback]​*



Nice documentation. Where you on a bike too or running with them? :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 29 2005, 07:40 PM
> *Nice documentation.  Where you on a bike too or running with them? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506568[/snapback]​*


LOL... I was on the bike too! The pedal to the streets shot was my self portrait :biggrin: Thanks for the props!


----------



## Madrox64

I'm comin down for the cruise ...bringin some cars too! I'll be down there round 6'ish....!


----------



## Howard

Tight... we're rolling out within the next 15 minutes- see you all there!


----------



## Howard

That was TIGHT!! Thanks to everyone that came out and to Bob for providing the location!! It was good to see Dan again (haven't seen you in a few weeks) and Ryan. 

Ryan, sorry I jumped right in to "heavy" discussion bro... I'm just the think/talk type and I think I do both too much some time. Hope it didn't kill your cruise/chill buzz  Thanks for the input.

All the Expressions family that came out and Lethal Lowz and the rest of the people from the north (Madrox, Anna, etc.) it was TIGHT chilling with everyone. Look for pics soon. The girls went out tonight after cruising so I'll be on here messing with pics until they come back. Thanks again to everyone and the youth would like to send out a SPECIAL thanks to Cadillac Bob in general for being a positive figure and for introducing them to the game!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

I really like these 2. :wave:


----------



## Howard

Thanks J... those are two of my favorite. I realized when you posted your favorites that one of the shots I liked best wasn't in the list:


----------



## monte88

yeah it was nice seeing everyone..but gueese what i had to get flatbedded home again i knew there was gonna be a problem when i stalled leaving bobs joint..i got 2 miles down the road that was it..it died and wouldnt start again..im donr driving it


----------



## heavyroller_78

man im sorry dan, i dont want you to put it up, but i understand your frustration, keep your head up bro the kids love your ride you are an inspiration to them so put it up if you have to, but dont stop coming out car or not!


----------



## Howard

Cadillac Bob's Telegraph Cruise-In:

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D

I'm a damn fool with these pics lately... LOL, enjoy!!


----------



## monte88

nice pics


----------



## Howard

That was quick... you went through all them pics in 2 minutes? LOL Here's one for you Dan:










Here's one for Lethal Lowz:










One for Madrox 64 and TruDawg:










And two for Bob (he had more cars there than the rest of us):



















And one for my wife, Jillian!!... and the rest of Expressions:










*You all can check out the rest of the pics and post when/where you want here:*

Cadillac Bob's Telegraph Cruise-In:
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## heavyroller_78

there are more pics that i posted from last night on the isd site


----------



## Howard

Put them up here too (minus some of the FUNNY ASS captions... LOL) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

Pics look REAL GREAT ! ! ! ! I had a great time hangin' out.......


----------



## Howard

Thanks to everyone for the props on the pics... I had a great time as well. Don't forget- Tattoo Party/BBQ at my place next week. 

Bring the rides too, we'll be using the yard and the lot behind the house to chill ALL DAY!! You're invited, ink or not, rides or not... you just have to let me know that you're coming so that we can make sure everyone has time to get their work done.


----------



## Madrox64

I'm geting ink done this Friday :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

Is it detailed work? If not you may want to get it at the party unless you already have an artist preference. Good work and CHEAP!! He's good. Check out the website Scrapbook in my signature to see some of the tatto party stuff.


----------



## Howard

Madrox... here's those avatars I promised. Use them if you like them, if not don't worry about it or tell me which ones you'd like. Aug, I have a couple in the works for you as well so that you have options :biggrin: :

[attachmentid=229637] [attachmentid=229638] [attachmentid=229639] [attachmentid=229640]


----------



## heavyroller_78

thease are a few that i took!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Tight pics, and we had a good time although we didn't stay long. I couldn't pass up the opportunity at winning $5000 at the Knights of Columbus where I'm a member. I'd shoot myself if they would've pulled my name and I wasnt there. That's Caddy dollars if I win. Well there wasn't a winner this week, so it carries over to next week, and should be around $5300, or more. I'll try and get over to your house for the BBQ this weekend. Heather says she'd like to go too, so I'll let you know for sure later this week. No tatooes, just coming to hang out. Sorry I didn't get to meet everyone at Bob's, but there'll be other days. Thanks to all of Expressions for all the invites.


----------



## heavyroller_78

no problem were a family, everybody has a cousin that they invite just because they have to! lol j/k naw for real patrick, anytime bro.. let us know when your koc is having another one of those dinners you was tellin us about and we will come through and support your organization too.


----------



## Howard

Here's more from the weekend at Cadillac Bob's lot...



















Here's some pictures of/for Lethal Lowz... thanks to them and Madrox64 for coming down. It was nice hanging out with all of you again!! 














































Jordan helping Bob pick up his toys... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

looks like the crowd is getting bigger. Great pics. Who's rolling in the Woodward cruise?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 1 2005, 09:36 AM
> *looks like the crowd is getting bigger.  Great pics.  Who's rolling in the Woodward cruise?
> [snapback]3519307[/snapback]​*


Which means the scene is getting tighter!! 

We were all talking this weekend and the Lethal Lowz guys were saying all they have out their way is euro-type events and get togethers and they they'd like to start being around more because down here we all chill and get together regularly... and *I had to remember and remind them that before this year, it didn't happen down here either. This is new. It's not just one group but different people from all over coming together over something they have in common. No egos, arrogance, or territorial BS- just chilling and gathering over common goals/interests. *


----------



## Howard

Enjoying the evening and each other's company... 

MAN, I wish I could be in some of the pics too. Usually it doesn't really matter but when I look back it's like I'm that guy that talks during the whole movie to narrate but it seems like he wasn't there but just knows alot about what happened... LOL :biggrin: 










Expressions CC and Youth just kicking back and enjoying the evening...





































Hmmmm... what's going on here?  



















Checking out the big bodies...










Cadillac Bob woos the youth with a ride in the 63!! Combine that with the conversations with them from earlier about the hearse and hosting the evening at the lot and what do you get? A bunch of young admirers!! Thanks for being so hospitable, for real!!


----------



## monte88

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

hey howard just to let everyone know that we are having our picnic on the 28th of august. its a sunday. taking back old school and doing it for fun and charity. it will start at 10 and go till whenever. let everyone on your side of the world know


----------



## Howard

Will do... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera

I cant say it enough Howard..you are an inspiration...when I look at these pics it just makes me soo impatient for the weekend...for the opportunity to hang out with friends and make those memories...please keep up the awesome work...it is really soulful stuff...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 01:45 PM
> *I cant say  it enough Howard..you are an inspiration...when I look at these pics it just makes me soo impatient for the weekend...for the opportunity to hang out with friends and make those memories...please keep up the awesome work...it is really soulful stuff...
> [snapback]3520630[/snapback]​*


Means ALOT, thanks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Its inspirational to see someone inspired... LOL For real, your photos are off the hook as well.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

THE POSITIVE VIBE KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING. MORE SO THAN ANYONE, THIS IS WHAT THE YOUNG ONES NEED TO BE AROUND.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2005, 11:57 AM
> *hey howard just to let everyone know that we are having our picnic on the 28th of august. its a sunday. taking back old school and doing it for fun and charity. it will start at 10 and go till whenever. let everyone on your side of the world know
> [snapback]3519896[/snapback]​*


Hey Jimmy... forgot to ask, where will it be?


----------



## showandgo

oh shit sorry it will be at the rooster tail park right next to the rooster tail


----------



## Howard

That was strange... I posted a question and he appeared! LOL

*7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Howard, showandgo, Lwrdr83lds, RICH, latinwarrior13, Madrox64, Cadillac Bob*

Sounds like the makings of a tight, Saturday cruise night ^^


----------



## monte88

not me cars all fucke dup again..wont start again


----------



## Howard

Didn't feel like these pics were up long enough before the page flipped... enjoy, again (it IS only Monday, don't want them to get lost)...



> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 31 2005, 01:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for Lethal Lowz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for Madrox 64 and TruDawg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two for Bob (he had more cars there than the rest of us):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my wife, Jillian!!... and the rest of Expressions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3514500[/snapback]​*


----------



## Howard

These too...



> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 1 2005, 09:46 AM
> *Enjoying the evening and each other's company...
> 
> MAN, I wish I could be in some of the pics too.  Usually it doesn't really matter but when I look back it's like I'm that guy that talks during the whole movie to narrate but it seems like he wasn't there but just knows alot about what happened... LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expressions CC and Youth just kicking back and enjoying the evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... what's going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out the big bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac Bob woos the youth with a ride in the 63!!  Combine that with the conversations with them from earlier about the hearse and hosting the evening at the lot and what do you get?  A bunch of young admirers!!  Thanks for being so hospitable, for real!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3519349[/snapback]​*


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Now I know why you're getting Rudy into photography, you want camera time too(j/k), but I agree, you need to get out from behind the cam more. You've been a picture taking fiend lately, but you're not in very many.


----------



## heavyroller_78

not to worry i just got a new camera too so he will be in some pics from now till the end of the season


----------



## Howard

YEESSSSS!!! And to let you in on a little secret that's really not a secret at all, Patrick... I'm working on building my portfolio this summer. And with the changes that are taking place and all the charisma, talent, and progress in the youth group AND the car club the timing is right to be taking LOTS of pics, mentoring a couple others into different roles, and be thinking about the future. 

I WAS just kind of joking about the pics but I do love when I see myself in the middle surrounded by all the people/environment that I value SOOOO much!! 

Thanks to Aug and Rudy for your interest/support with the photo thing. I know it isn't work at all as it's as closely tied to who you are as it is for me, but thanks for wanting to learn more. :biggrin: We're about building cars AND people! Be on the lookout for Joey Litak as well... the boy is dangerous with a lens.


----------



## heavyroller_78

no problem fuggettaboutit


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 26 2005, 06:16 PM
> *That's cool bro... can't wait until you get to come back to the hood!!  Sergio was one of my direct links to lowriding before I was ALL IN as well (I'm addicted now  :biggrin: ).  Every step of the way I've spoken with him about our plans/intentions and always sought and valued his input.  He's good like that!
> 
> And Por Vida CC are some cool brothers for sure!!  They are a tight little group that have quality lows and are great to hang out with.  We've had the opportunity to work on a couple projects and spend some time together this summer... we always look forward to chilling with them.
> 
> He did have a Regal... Total Devastation.  :biggrin: From there he got his 64 that he has now but it has went through a transformation.  Here's a couple pics for you from a few pages back that should bring back some memories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3486001[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props eric, you know your my dogg!!! and i wanted to say thanks for everyone who showed up to the bar ba que.. .... so whats the deal for the weekend? you guys got anything planned?


----------



## Howard

YEP... we're having a tattoo party/BBQ at the house.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 2 2005, 01:44 PM
> *YEP... we're having a tattoo party/BBQ at the house.
> [snapback]3528764[/snapback]​*


so what time is the party?


----------



## Howard

We'll be starting about 1p and it goes until whenever (usually 1200-1230a). You're invited and can bring people but please let me know who all is coming and who all wants tattoo work so that we can make sure there is enough clients for Chico and enough time for people who want work.

Also we're having a BBQ (bring your own for the grill- we'll have hot dogs/pasta salad) and a place to park all the rides out back. We're just making a day of it.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

My girl told me at the Telegraph cruise how we should've brought our digital camera. I just realized today that it was under my front seat in the Caddy the whole time!!!!!!!! IDIOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

Well, any pics you want just let me know and I can get you the full-size version (without the stamp, of course... LOL). :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 2 2005, 03:44 PM
> *YEP... we're having a tattoo party/BBQ at the house.
> [snapback]3528764[/snapback]​*



Damn a tattoo party! That sucks we are so far away. My husband LincolnJames and my self love some tattoos. You will have to have another one later in the year so we can plan to come up. Would love to check out these rides in person. You'll have to give a tour through Detroit! :biggrin: We took the wrong exit leaving the Majestics/Individuals picnic and headed that way, 40 miles out of the way. LOL :0 

Anyways love all the pics and the cars look good. Hope we can make it up sometime. Keep it up  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 3 2005, 04:05 AM
> *Damn a tattoo party! That sucks we are so far away. My husband LincolnJames and my self love some tattoos. You will have to have another one later in the year so we can plan to come up. Would love to check out these rides in person. You'll have to give a tour through Detroit! :biggrin: We took the wrong exit leaving the Majestics/Individuals picnic and headed that way, 40 miles out of the way. LOL :0
> 
> Anyways love all the pics and the cars look good. Hope we can make it up sometime. Keep it up   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3532367[/snapback]​*


ANYTIME!! You've used some buzzwords that have me excited about inviting you both up ANYTIME- these include tattoo party and tour. We do both regularly. Johnny (73 Riviera) is supposed to come down sometime in September and we're REALLY looking forward to showing him around as well. Just let me know... we get together every Saturday as long as the weather is nice and as scheduled when it isn't. We'll probably have another tattoo party sometime in the Fall/Winter as we usually do a couple per year. Thanks for the nice words too!! There's a few cars that you all have that we'd like to see in person as well- I'm sure we'll see some of them in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 3 2005, 04:53 AM
> *ANYTIME!!  You've used some buzzwords that have me excited about inviting you both up ANYTIME- these include tattoo party and tour.  We do both regularly.  Johnny (73 Riviera) is supposed to come down sometime in September and we're REALLY looking forward to showing him around as well.  Just let me know... we get together every Saturday as long as the weather is nice and as scheduled when it isn't.  We'll probably have another tattoo party sometime in the Fall/Winter as we usually do a couple per year.  Thanks for the nice words too!!  There's a few cars that you all have that we'd like to see in person as well- I'm sure we'll see some of them in Vegas.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3532641[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: yup buddy


----------



## Howard

Can't wait!!

*Just a reminder... we have Bicycle Cruise Night tonight (every Wednesday until school starts) from Woodmere to Clark.* We'll be chilling at the McDonald's on Vernor for most of the time. If anyone wants to bring out their rides that's a good way to support the youth. We're leaving at 615p from Woodmere.


----------



## monte88

hey guess what remember when the car stalled and wouldnt restart..i still dont know whats the matter with it :angry:


----------



## Howard

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: You can't take it to a mechanic? Or have someone come look at it?


----------



## monte88

im done with it for the year..time to tear it apart i guess for next year


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Well....I'm going under the knife on Friday. Doctor wants to cut me open and insert screws in my hand. Erik, not sure if I'll be at the BBQ on Saturday, it all depends on how I'm feelin' (never had any kind of surgery before, so not sure how I'll feel). But I will make an effort to be there. MAN, I ALWAYS MISS THE GOOD PARTIES!!!!!!!!!!!! STUPID HAND!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

:angry:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

yeah thats I meant....................... :angry:


----------



## Madrox64

<------FOREVER TURNING WRENCH'S


----------



## Howard

It's cool Patrick... I have had surgery, and maybe mine was just rough, but I'll say that we'll see you next week- AT YOUR HOUSE when you feel up to company. Take it easy bro... there will be lots of pics for those who don't make it, you know how we roll :biggrin: 

The Bicycle Cruise Night went well, we had about 7 youth again and 2 were out of town so we're hoping to shoot for 10 next week... pics should be up in the next couple days so watch for them.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks Erik. Take lots of pics. If there is any alcohol that will be flowing, slam one for me. I have to at the least get out Saturday night up to the Knights of Columbus for that weekly drawing, so like I said we'll see how things go. PEACE!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Boy...I can't wait to get inked up this weekend!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Guys don't laugh at me if I squirm like a lil bitch :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

we are having the first majestics official meeting saturday we may come out after the meeting


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2005, 11:05 PM
> *we are having the first majestics official meeting saturday we may come out after the meeting
> [snapback]3538331[/snapback]​*


can I come


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 4 2005, 12:05 AM
> *we are having the first majestics official meeting saturday we may come out after the meeting
> [snapback]3538331[/snapback]​*


Great! Any ink for the members or just BBQ/visiting?


----------



## Howard

Alright, alright... I know I'm a damn fool, but here's some pics from the Bicycle Cruise Night. It was a great time and I know the kids will want to see them at the center tomorrow (and I'd like to show them), so... :biggrin: 

Bicycle Cruise Night, August 3, 2005
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriderbikes/?M=D


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple to get started...


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 3 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Great!  Any ink for the members or just BBQ/visiting?
> [snapback]3538430[/snapback]​*


we will see we are all some scared bitches lol tattoos hurt


----------



## Howard

Yeah so... as many pics as I take and I missed this one: today I was trying to open a package for the kids at the center and instead opened my hand as the DULL steak knife slipped from the package and wound up lodged about an inch and a half into my hand between my thumb and index finger!! :nono: OUCH!! Just a couple stitches but that HURT (and still does)... sorry, still can't believe I didn't take a pic with my camera phone.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Damn that sux! 
I sliced a slit in my thumb with some cable splicers the other day inside a customers house. Funny part was there was NO tissue, napkins, or paper towel anywhere. So I had to suck on my own blood for about 10 minutes to get to stop bleeding :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## heavyroller_78

:biggrin: who stabs themself?


----------



## Howard

:wave: I do, I do!

Sorry... but this is the best coverage I have. No biggie now... all cleaned up and two little stitches. And there was SO much opportunity for gore. I at least could have gotten it with my phone. My WHOLE hand was covered in blood, it was strange- it even got on my face and shirt :0 That shit went in an inch and a quarter they said!!

[attachmentid=235047]


----------



## Howard

Here's some more from the Bicycle Cruise Night...




























Rudy and his brothers...



















The cruise...





































Joe got the chance to hang out for a minute too...


----------



## monte88

dam was that a paper cut :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

its funny how people elaborate on situations to present a better story! dont get me wrong i love a polished story, but steak knife? i didnt know swiss army made steak knives! :biggrin: jk erik i hope it at least feels better today homie!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I must've jinxed you erik, LOL. Well, I'm home now recovering. Doctor said my hand was more messed up than the X-ray showed. He put screws in, but they didn't hold the bone in place, so he took them out and put 4 pins in, so what was thought to be an hour long surgery lasted 2-1/2 hours. Now in about 6 weeks I gotta go back to get surgery to pull the pins out. Man, did I ever learn my lesson. About an hour after I got home, my junk was killin me. I went to CVS to get my Vicodin 500, and the computers were down at my insurance co, so I couldn't get them. Thank GOD my girls mom had some 750's for her broken foot, otherwise I'd be on the ground right now in the fetal position cryin' like a bitch, LOL.


----------



## Howard

LOL... I'm for real!! It doesn't look bad but it went in over an inch and it's just over an inch long. And it WAS a dull ass steak knife. I think the ridges made it feel worse. The depth is what hurts like a B****... the INSIDE of my hand hurts not the cut if that makes sense.

Alright... about the Tattoo Party/BBQ that will also be celebrating Augie's big 2-7 (3 more years to 30 for us homeboy!), PM me for my address. We'll be starting the grill about 2p... we'll have hot dogs and pasta salad, bring something for the grill if you'd like. Also we have plenty of fridge/cooler space for your beverages. Hope to see you all tomorrow. Haven't decided if low-low parking will be out front or in the lots out back.


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Thanks to everyone who came out to our gathering yesterday! I think we managed to get about 9 people in the chair for Chico, thus producing 9 more "tattoo addicts" (people who now will never let anyone but Chico touch them with a needle). 

Also, Happy Belated Birthday to Augie, even though I didn't get to build you a cake this year! (Sorry)

Finally, our greatest appreciation must go to those who donated to the Expressions youth fund on their way out----we made about $60!!


----------



## showandgo

great job guys glad to here it. we couldnt make it we had our first majestics meeting yesturday and when i got home i was way to tired. and i also i wanted a tattoo but i couldnt decide what i wanted and i would have gotten something i really didnt want. but congrats you guys are doing a great job for everyone


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yup yup, thanks for havin' us Erik. My lady said herself when we left that she wished we could stay longer, but we had the other BBQ to go to for one, and then we couldn't get a babysitter, otherwise we were gonna try hookin' back up later on in the night. Her aunt and mom are usually our babysitter, but they kinda pimped us last night (oh well), but thanks again. Happy belated B-day to Augie, I'll be 30 before you guys will (and I'm not proud of it either), LOL.


----------



## heavyroller_78

thanks patrick heres a few pics i took that day! enjoy


----------



## heavyroller_78

heres a few for you patrick!


----------



## heavyroller_78

a rare pic of erik gettin his grill on, and sampling his work!


















here are a few that i took before we came to the party!









http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a352/heavyroller/telecrz051.jpg[IMG]
[img]http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a352/heavyroller/telecrz050.jpg


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## Howard

Nice pics Augie!! Thanks for getting me in there... any group shots with all of us? *THOSE are the ones I really miss being in * 

Also... the pics from the weekend are up!! Just click the link below to see them...

Augie's Birthday Tattoo Party/BBQ
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/people/?N=A

You have to scroll down to pics that say 'tattoobbq' to see them.


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple to start off with... *THANKS to everyone who came by and shared in the experience. We LOVE having people over for tattoo parties because it's an opportunity to be together all day and show our people how much we appreciate you all!!* Happy Birthday again Aug and to everyone who got ink for the first time I'm SURE we'll see you at the next party. To everyone who came by for the first time, hope you enjoyed yourself and the company and you're welcome back. Thanks!


----------



## heavyroller_78

im proud to say that our thread is one of my favorite threads on this site, i think all the pics of us reminds me why im really in this. you all are my family and i love you


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 8 2005, 09:37 PM~3563634
> *im proud to say that our thread is one of my favorite threads on this site,  i think all the pics of us reminds me why im really in this.  you all are my family and i love you
> *


That goes for me too... well said! And you got twice the love back homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple more pics from the weekend...

Jordan's mom getting her FIRST tattoo... boy will he be suprised when he comes home from camp with Joseph!! We miss you guys, we have a SUPRISE for you :biggrin: 










Not first steps, but precious nonetheless...










Jill and Juana hanging out in the kitchen


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Aug 7 2005, 08:37 PM~3557407
> *Yup yup, thanks for havin' us Erik.  My lady said herself when we left that she wished we could stay longer, but we had the other BBQ to go to for one, and then we couldn't get a babysitter, otherwise we were gonna try hookin' back up later on in the night.  *


Well, you can both always join Jill and I for dinner here at the house one night if you want. Sorry for the delayed response... I don't think I saw this post at first.


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey erik any word on when our shirts will be done?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks man. Speaking of dinner, I'm hella starving right now. Bout to go make some grubb. That pic that Augie posted of me against the table says, "Beer in hand, Vicodin in stomach, high like kite".


----------



## Madrox64

What? the most camera happy guy I know ...and no pics of the finished tats? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 9 2005, 08:33 PM~3572953
> *What? the most camera happy guy I know ...and no pics of the finished tats? :dunno:
> *


LOL.....some people didn't want pics taken :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 9 2005, 09:33 PM~3572953
> *What? the most camera happy guy I know ...and no pics of the finished tats? :dunno:
> *


I did get some pics of some of the tats but alot of people got small stuff that was a little awkward to shoot and then there were those who didn't want their pics taken. You should've come down buddy... you could've seen them ALL.  

Just playing with you... but we'll see you on Sunday.


----------



## Howard

Here's some more shots from the party...

Picking out the perfect tat...










Photographer Tom Stoye shows me some of his more recent work. He's a photographer buddy of mine I met through Loaf and he's supposed to be helping me get my portfolio (and photography in general *fingers crossed*) moving in the right direction.










That's my dad at the head of the table with some of my favorite people!! :biggrin: 





































Taco talk is under way... Ryan checks out to take a bite :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Jaime wondering if she made such a good decision... but Jamilia's there to remind her that *whispering* "It only hurts enough to feel good*



















Some of the Expressions Youth stop by to brush up on some history (that's our history book) and remember exactly where and why we came to be...










And to brush up on some sketch skills... oh, wait, or are the youth school us old folk in that category? Told you it wouldn't be long  



















Chico and Shelly clean up and rush downtown to their VIP booth at the club with MC Search... now THATS game recognize game. Congratulations Tattoo Addicts on blowing up!!


----------



## Madrox64

Yeah i was busy ...I worked half day on sat, got tatted on friday + I've been doin a little TLC to the chevy......Turns out that if you don't put lock tite on a bolt.....it may losen up and come off!!!...especially if its a crank pully....thats connected to my power steering pump.....yeah , it didn't come completely off, just came lose enough to ruin my 2 pully's and mess up my power steering pump...I wish I had a digital camera to show everybody what not to do! oh well I do learn from my mistakes.


----------



## OuttaSpite

Hey Howard I was just watching the news they say in Detroit a chemical plant Exploded and they had to evacuate a 2mile radius, and that fumes would affect a 10 mile radius, just checking on ya man  :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

fine dont worry about me. and just think i was going to say something nice well maybe no so polite in the wife/girlfriend post


----------



## heavyroller_78

a plant exploded here?


----------



## Howard

Yeah... it was in Romulus, about 14 miles west (PHEW!!). Good thing you got off the farm homeboy. 

Thanks for checking on us LincolnWife (Jimmy, she sent me a PM and it was actually only YOU that she was concerned about :thumbsup: ) - it's all over the news up here. Did you see the Tattoo Party pics? We'll be having another on Saturday, November 5- that's my birthday!! And of course you and your husband are invited.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 9 2005, 10:30 PM~3573374
> *Yeah i was busy ...I worked half day on sat, got tatted on friday + I've been doin a little TLC to the chevy......Turns out that if you don't put lock tite on a bolt.....it may losen up and come off!!!...especially if its a crank pully....thats connected to my power steering pump.....yeah , it didn't come completely off, just came lose enough to ruin my 2 pully's and mess up my power steering pump...I wish I had a digital camera to show everybody what not to do! oh well I do learn from my mistakes.
> *


Good luck with that... are you bringing the ride to the Midwest Showdown?


----------



## Madrox64

...sad to say but, naw I can't..... today is wednesday,.... I'm leaving tomarrow to go up north this weekend, I'm coming back EARLY sunday morning......I'm determined to make it down there though! ! Gotta support Ryan and EVEYBODIES effort to put Michigan's Lowrider movement on the MAP...I hope I see ya'll down there.......
.....


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 9 2005, 10:27 AM~3570168
> *hey erik any word on when our shirts will be done?
> *


...I want one....2x please.


----------



## Por313Vida

hey howard, you plan on going to midwest showdown?


----------



## heavyroller_78

yeah serg where gonna meet up early and roll out you are welcome to ride with us is you are goin!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 11 2005, 01:14 AM~3588310
> *yeah serg where gonna meet up early and roll out you are welcome to ride with us is you are goin!
> *


That WOULD be tight! Also... I can make a couple avatars for you Serg so that it won't look blurry like that. I'll try to mess with them tonight or in the morning. You going for sure?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 10 2005, 10:06 PM~3585115
> *...I want one....2x please.
> *


We'll have some extra shirts for people... remember, anyone can wear them because they show support- of the CC, the youth group, and just the ideals behind Expressions in general.


----------



## Big Chief

A sad day for one of our up and coming members. Josh Thomas grandmother passed away today. Our blessings are with you my *****. I love you man.


----------



## OuttaSpite

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 9 2005, 11:37 PM~3574219
> *fine dont worry about me. and just think i was going to say something nice well maybe no so polite in the wife/girlfriend post
> *


I'm sorry Jimmy I didn't know u lived there. I thought u lived near Chi-Town for some reason. I hope u r safe and well as well. :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 10 2005, 07:51 AM~3579175
> *Yeah... it was in Romulus, about 14 miles west (PHEW!!).  Good thing you got off the farm homeboy.
> 
> Thanks for checking on us LincolnWife (Jimmy, she sent me a PM and it was actually only YOU that she was concerned about :thumbsup: ) - it's all over the news up here.  Did you see the Tattoo Party pics?  We'll be having another on Saturday, November 5- that's my birthday!!  And of course you and your husband are invited.
> *



Yeah thats right I sent u a PM about Jimmy! :biggrin:  Good lookin Howard :rofl: 

And as for the tatt party looks like u all had alot of fun. And the next one we should be able to make, James B-Day is Nov.16 so that would work out pretty good. I'll keep in touch :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

looking forward to meeting you guys


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Aug 11 2005, 02:53 PM~3595332
> *A sad day for one of our up and coming members.  Josh Thomas grandmother passed away today. Our blessings are with you my *****.  I love you man.
> *


The passing of grandma's always makes me very sad, but especially sad when it happens to someone close to our family---like Josh.

My thoughts and prayers are with you (as well of those of Erik and the rest of the group!) If there is ANYTHING that you need, Josh, be sure to let us know. We would also like to attend the funeral and/or visitation, so please keep us informed. Love ya!


----------



## Howard

Josh... all of our thoughts and condolences go out to you and your family during this time of your loss. Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 11 2005, 05:57 PM~3595368
> *Yeah thats right I sent u a PM about Jimmy! :biggrin:   Good lookin Howard :rofl:
> 
> And as for the tatt party looks like u all had alot of fun. And the next one we should be able to make, James B-Day is Nov.16 so that would work out pretty good. I'll keep in touch :biggrin:
> *


No problem...  

And as for the tattoo party, it WAS alot of fun. We counted and we had 46 people in and out of the house that day but it never seemed too crowded... we got to start using the backyard and deck a little!! :biggrin: I don't know... that was exciting for me, I'm getting old.

That WOULD be tight if you all could make it up, we could show you around a little too if you'd like. Like Augie said, we're looking forward to meeting all of you if you can come. Feel free to invite a couple others from your way if you'd like. Talk to you later.


----------



## LIL2LO

If anyone knows of someone looking for a 64 impala vert project in the Detroit area let me know. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196571


----------



## Howard

If I know of anyone I'll post... thanks.


----------



## heavyroller_78

im sorry josh, i hope you know we are here for you if you need to leen on anybody!


----------



## LIL2LO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 12 2005, 09:04 AM~3602800
> *If I know of anyone I'll post... thanks.
> *


Thanks. I figure there is probably a 1% chance of selling it on LIL, but its worth a shot.


----------



## Howard

Yeah... I'm not sure what the rate is (of people trying to sell to people who actually do) but that's how you have to do it. Just get the word out everywhere you know. What city/area are you located in?


----------



## LIL2LO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 12 2005, 10:55 AM~3603130
> *Yeah... I'm not sure what the rate is (of people trying to sell to people who actually do) but that's how you have to do it.  Just get the word out everywhere you know.  What city/area are you located in?
> *


I'm in Warren. I'm rebuilding an S-10 right now and may be accepting a job in Chicago so I just don't have time for it. If I accept the job in Chicago I will only be in MI on the weekends and the wife isn't going to want me spending them in the garage.


----------



## Howard

Well the first person I want to tell is TruDawg but he'll probably see the link. And a couple others come to mind since you're not too far out. We'll see how it goes... and good luck.


----------



## LIL2LO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 12 2005, 01:01 PM~3603935
> *Well the first person I want to tell is TruDawg but he'll probably see the link.  And a couple others come to mind since you're not too far out.  We'll see how it goes... and good luck.
> *


Thanks. The problem is, trying to sell on this site is everyone wants to low ball eveything and get a steal. My feeling on this car is its a fair deal. Is it a steal no, are you getting ripped of no. If it sells it sells. My feelings wont be hurt either way.


----------



## Howard

Good luck though... it's never easy parting with a ride like that and even harder to find someone who see the same value as we do in the things we're into, you know?


----------



## Howard

Patrick... you coming to the Midwest Showdown this weekend?


----------



## LIL2LO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 12 2005, 10:17 PM~3607107
> *Good luck though... it's never easy parting with a ride like that and even harder to find someone who see the same value as we do in the things we're into, you know?
> *


Yeah I hear ya. I really want to rebuild it. I just cant see where I will have time in the near future to get to it. I dont want to be that guy ten years from know saying I am going to rebuild this someday.


----------



## Howard

Alright everyone... tomorrow's the day!! We're rolling out at 9am and heading to the Midwest Showdown. Talked to quite a few people today and looks like it will be a NICE turnout... hopefully Lorenzo found a trailer for his truck. 

Sergio... you heading out with us or are you all riding out seperate? Wasn't sure. Call me if you want. See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 8 2005, 07:41 PM~3564157
> *Here's a couple more pics from the weekend...
> 
> Jordan's mom getting her FIRST tattoo... boy will he be suprised when he comes home from camp with Joseph!!  We miss you guys, we have a SUPRISE for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not first steps, but precious nonetheless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill and Juana hanging out in the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


erik was the surprise my mom gettin a tatoo 
lol


----------



## OuttaSpite

Just thought I would pop in and u guys hi :wave: See ya in Nov.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 15 2005, 03:26 AM~3624750
> *Just thought I would pop in and u guys hi :wave: See ya in Nov.
> *


Yeah... can't wait!! I told James, we're thinking about coming down in a couple weeks too for your Toy Drive but not sure. There's some stuff going on up here that weekend as well but we'll see. Depends on what the group/family is up to. 

We had the Midwest Showdown yesterday and hopefully I'll have the pics from that up in the next few days. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Howard

Hey look... Derrick, Jordan, Juan, and Edgar are famous. 










GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 15 2005, 10:39 AM~3625712
> *Hey look... Derrick, Jordan, Juan, and Edgar are famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT SHOW!!
> *


good meeting u homie


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 15 2005, 12:35 PM~3626059
> *good meeting u homie
> *


Yeah... you too!! Do you come up to MI much? I'm not sure when, but the LowIVLife show should be coming up next month in Saginaw. If you're coming let us know and we can chill a little that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

The first batch of pics are up!! Check them out if you'd like... I'll be posting pics later.

*Midwest Showdown 2005*

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D

Here's a couple samples...


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 16 2005, 12:25 PM~3636308
> *
> 
> Here's a couple samples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*
OH MY HOWARD THIS PICTURE WONDERFUL...THIS IS NOW MY FAVORITE OF YOURS...THE EXPRESSION...THE INK...THE REALISM IN FACE...I LOVE IT BRO!!!

GREAT JOB MAN!!*_


----------



## Howard

LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS bro!! I was about to stop working with the pics for now because I've put in alot of time on them and I'm tired but NOW I'm going to keep going, thanks for the motivation!! The second and third batches should be coming soon. Hopefully you'll find a couple more favorites in there... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Congratulations to all our cruise regulars that made HydroGuru.com this week :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Alright... since there are SOOO many pics from this weekend I'm going to post them here for people who don't have threads and they can come get them and save, post, view, discuss and anything else :biggrin: Thanks to everyone who came and hung out yesterday... the company ALWAYS makes the show and yesterday was tight. 

To start off here's some pics for Switch Detroit, you guys have a thread or no? Haven't seen a Switch thread so here they go...














































And here's some for Fat Azz Customs...


----------



## Howard

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Howard, NotAnothaLykeme, Lwrdr83lds, KustomImage, el checo*

I guess I'll keep posting then... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

And here's some Expressions pics from yesterday for everyone over here to enjoy...










Waiting on Detroit to get to the Belleville Rest Area...





































Hanging out at the show...


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

And... the trophy pics!! We were honored to receive trophies but even MORE by what was said when we were called up. He said that we were a very positive group that's doing great things!! That made the day... props to the youth for being so supportive and to everyone else that made this weekend and this season what it was...


----------



## DREEGZ

nice pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

glad to see some of u boyz made it out..congrats auggie and eric on your trophies. :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Congrats on the recognition, and thanks for the good pics. Just took the insurance off the Caddy today. Getting started early because I have alot planned this fall/winter on my baby. Wished I could've made the showdown, but had other things around the house to do to prepare my garage for all the activity about to take place in there. I don't care though, the more I stay at home, the more quality time I get to spend with my family, and save some moneyat the same time. The pics keep me in the loop and motivated, and right now it's a good thing to see these pics. HOLLA BACK. PEACE.


----------



## showandgo

great job guys, keep doing your thing. hope you guys all can make it to the picnic


----------



## dlinehustler

Great pics Howard..........Keep doing your thing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 15 2005, 01:33 PM~3626819
> *Yeah... you too!!  Do you come up to MI much?  I'm not sure when, but the LowIVLife show should be coming up next month in Saginaw.  If you're coming let us know and we can chill a little that weekend  :biggrin:
> *


i dont come that far too often but ill be around

im going to try and make that show, but not definite yet


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by KustomImage+Aug 16 2005, 07:08 PM~3637881-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics bro  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2005, 09:17 PM~3638680
> *congrats augie and eric on your trophies. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2005, 09:45 PM~3638875
> *Congrats on the recognition, and thanks for the good pics.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2005, 09:50 PM~3638917
> *great job guys, keep doing your thing. hope you guys all can make it to the picnic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dlinehustler_@Aug 16 2005, 11:23 PM~3639587
> *Great pics Howard..........Keep doing your thing homie :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS EVERYONE!!! For real... you don't even KNOW how much it means to us all over here*... we're really looking forward to the rest of the season AND the off season to see how everyone progresses over the winter. *Hopefully the threads and pics will help to keep us all together and motivated* over the winter to push the scene to the next level again next year. 

If I've said it once, I've said it a hundred times... props to everyone pushing to promote positive lowriding in Detroit especially Lorenzo and Carlos, Cadillac Bob, Ryan, Sergio, and Jimmy for showing the rest of us what lowriding is all about over the years!!


----------



## heavyroller_78

wow thanks everyone! im kind of speechless at the amount of recognition and props that we have been getting lately. to the youth in expressions... do not take this for granted this is what you work for, and when you start acheiving your goals in this game its important to stay grounded, dont let it go to your head. getting props and trophies does not mean you are better than those who dont. if anything use the recognition and influence you have to help people trying to do the same thing as you! of coarse there are haters, but dont respond. they will end up having to respect you for your class and dedication. the trophies are yours as much as mine and eriks! thank you for being a vital part of our family!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 17 2005, 01:54 PM~3642248
> *wow thanks everyone!  im kind of speechless at the amount of recognition  and props that we have been getting lately.  to the youth  in expressions...  do not take this for granted this is what you work for,  and when you start acheiving your goals in this game its important to stay grounded,  dont let it go to your head.  getting props and trophies does not mean you are better than those who dont.  if anything use the recognition and influence you have to help people trying to do the same thing as you!  of coarse there are haters,  but dont respond.  they will end up having to respect you for your class and dedication.  the trophies are yours as much as mine and eriks! thank you for being a vital part of our family!
> *


 :tears: That's my DOG!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

here are some pics that i took at the showdown, big shoutouts to alex! and everyone with phat azz customs, and all of the national car clubs that represented as well!


----------



## heavyroller_78

this guy let his little boy hit the switches and dipped with all the cash!


----------



## heavyroller_78

and last but not least goddam pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

good meeting you guys


----------



## heavyroller_78

nice meeting you too man, you and hydro guru!


----------



## Howard

Cool pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Start getting that Augie's Top 100 together so we can put in some work :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Preach on Brother Augie!!!!!!!!! Let these young ones know what promoting positive things does for people. I'm noticing now we got multiple photography nymphos takin mad pics in Expressions. This is crazy, I'm never gonna get anything done around this house (too many pics to look at), LOL. Shouts out to all Michigan riders. It sucks to think of all the years away from this movement I've wasted after I sold my 85 Cutty, BUT I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!! AND I'LL BE HERE FOR A WHILE.


----------



## Madrox64

PIcs look great....The show was cool......I look funny in pictures....I guess I'll always be a tall lanky guy :biggrin: .......HEY whos cruisin WOODWARD THIS WEEK???I'm rollin down there tonight! and THURS,,,AND FRIDAY<------
I'll be down there for a while on Sat but Friday is the day to go,,,,no gawkers..just hot rods........Oh yeah Bob ...sorry to hear about your dancer.....Find anything out?...guess thats why you weren't at the show :angry: .......ON a lighter note...I just want to add the the cars from Switch car club were IT! Loved them all...looked great....especially the cream 65.


----------



## heavyroller_78

lol patrick im not tryin to preach, i just want them to be humble!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 17 2005, 05:56 PM~3643712
> *PIcs look great....The show was cool......I look funny in pictures....I guess I'll always be a tall lanky guy :biggrin: .......HEY whos cruisin WOODWARD THIS WEEK???I'm rollin down there tonight! and THURS,,,AND FRIDAY<------
> I'll be down there for a while on Sat but Friday is the day to go,,,,no gawkers..just hot rods........Oh yeah Bob ...sorry to hear about your dancer.....Find anything out?...guess thats why you weren't at the show :angry: .......ON a lighter note...I just want to add the the cars from Switch car club were IT!  Loved them all...looked great....especially the cream 65.
> *


Funny in pics? You're not camera shy are you? LOL... sounds like a photograped rookie speaking- just playing but you don't look "lanky" in your pics. 

About Woodward... we won't be making it this year. TOO crowded!! We will be resuming our normal cruise schedule this weekend, feel free to join us if you decide to take a break from Woodward. We're not anticipating ALOT of rides at the 50's McDonalds so thought it would be a good opportunity to fill it up with lowriders if anyone is interested.

Also... is that the first time you seen the Switch, Detroit rides? They are pretty clean. Did you get the chance to talk to any of them? If you do let them know their pics are here if they'd like to see them.


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 17 2005, 04:56 PM~3643712
> *PIcs look great....The show was cool......I look funny in pictures....I guess I'll always be a tall lanky guy :biggrin: .......HEY whos cruisin WOODWARD THIS WEEK???I'm rollin down there tonight! and THURS,,,AND FRIDAY<------
> I'll be down there for a while on Sat but Friday is the day to go,,,,no gawkers..just hot rods........Oh yeah Bob ...sorry to hear about your dancer.....Find anything out?...guess thats why you weren't at the show :angry: .......ON a lighter note...I just want to add the the cars from Switch car club were IT!  Loved them all...looked great....especially the cream 65.
> *


ITS A 66 NOT A 65. 65'S HAVE 6 TAIL LIGHTS AND 66'S HAVE 2 TAIL LIGHTS


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Aug 18 2005, 01:15 PM~3651585
> *ITS A 66 NOT A 65. 65'S HAVE 6 TAIL LIGHTS AND 66'S HAVE 2 TAIL LIGHTS
> *


 :uh: whoops :twak:


----------



## heavyroller_78

madrox i didnt see you there, sorry man i would have said wassup!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I know Augie. Preaching or not, it's the right attitude to have.

Here's a topic to start since I've taken insurance off my ride................................... What kind of winter plans does everybody have on tap for their rides? Me personally, I'm hoping to buy this frame off Dan to be reinforced, then get the body switched over. From there, its on to paint and hydros. I'm hoping I can get most of this done over the fall and winter months, but if it doesn't happen, so be it.


----------



## Howard

RIGHT... all them plans are easier to come up with than to do. I was going to get switches this past year then I came across the Monte Carlo. Now I'm not sure WHAT I'll be able to get done over the winter. Just have to prioritize and go at it, you know?


----------



## Howard

Some people were asking to see some of Chico's work in preparation for the Tattoo Party coming up in November. Here's a few of the people he's worked on...


----------



## 73 Riviera

oh my!!!!!!!!!! that is some art right there!


----------



## Jinx64

ru guys come out there to night?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Aug 17 2005, 02:35 PM~3643574
> *Preach on Brother Augie!!!!!!!!!  Let these young ones know what promoting positive things does for people.  I'm noticing now we got multiple photography nymphos takin mad pics in Expressions.  This is crazy, I'm never gonna get anything done around this house (too many pics to look at), LOL.  Shouts out to all Michigan riders.  It sucks to think of all the years away from this movement I've wasted after I sold my 85 Cutty, BUT I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!  AND I'LL BE HERE FOR A WHILE.
> *


 I know what your talking about Pat. remember when you had the impala? man how time flys.


----------



## Howard

Can't believe I'm on the LIL midnight shift! :ugh: I'm up with a toothache from HELL!! And, Jill just came down after me to check on me :cheesy: :thumbsup: 

Alright... I have everything I need but just wanted to say what's up to the "All-Nighters". I feel like I EARNED the poster from Jason now. :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Man, Serg, don't remind me of that old rustbucket I owned. AWW, hell with it, rustbucket or not, its the memories with my boyz that I'll remember. Going out to Canada on a Saturday night, gettin tipsy, then coming back to the garage on Vernor and Oakdale at 3 AM to get that rustbucket ready for that show at Holy Redeemer the next day, thats one fond memory. You're right, time does fly bro.


----------



## Howard

LOL.... that's around the time I used to just watch all of you "older" guys (2 years seemed like a lot back then) and be like "MAN, I want to do that someday" Especially you two, Patrick and Sergio, Carlos and Lorenzo, Gene, and Old School :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, shhhh, don't reveal my age. I still get carded for alkyhol........yeah lots of good times back then, but now we got more up and comers, so the scene is alot more fun now, more people....................................Man, this kid of mine is looney. He was just hitting me with this toy M-16, right on my broken hand. Thank God this cast is strong enough.


----------



## True Roller

[attachmentid=250273]


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Aug 18 2005, 01:15 PM~3651585
> *ITS A 66 NOT A 65. 65'S HAVE 6 TAIL LIGHTS AND 66'S HAVE 2 TAIL LIGHTS
> *



That was me in the 64 Friday night , you were whistling at....I was going to turn around but I had to pick someone up on 15, ya'll going out to Jimmys BBQ next weekend?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 20 2005, 04:22 PM~3662515
> *That was me in the 64  Friday night , you were whistling at....I was going to turn around but I had to pick someone up on 15, ya'll going out to Jimmys BBQ next weekend?
> *


Just saying what's up... sorry we didn't get a chance to really chill during the Showdown. I see you got to hang out with some of the youth though. Did you have a good time up there? I know you had JUST gotten back into town.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 21 2005, 10:20 AM~3665259
> *Just saying what's up... sorry we didn't get a chance to really chill during the Showdown.  I see you got to hang out with some of the youth though.  Did you have a good time up there?  I know you had JUST gotten back into town.
> *


Its cool!!!! After a 5 hour trip from the U.P. to home,, then unpacking and jumping back in my truck for another 45 min ride.....you wouldn't seem to talkitive either...  I was really at the show for like 45 mins said hi to ya'll and Ryan...seen the hop...and stunt bikes and drove back home to catch some ZZZ ZZZ ZZZ.
Hope to catch in ya'll at the Roostertail next Sunday......I can't wait to cruise the Isle and hang out by the river....If I don't see ya I'm planning to go to that show in Ann Arbor...... :around:


----------



## Howard

Augie... here's that avatar I promised :biggrin: Let me know if you need help hooking it up. :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=251320]


----------



## heavyroller_78

thanks erik! thank you guys for coming by yesterday! give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 22 2005, 06:29 AM~3668313
> *thanks erik!  thank you guys for coming by yesterday!  give me a call when you get a chance
> *


No problem... we're glad we could be there for you (Jill's here too) :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

anyone go to the show this past sunday at w.c.c.c? if so was it good?


----------



## Jinx64

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 20 2005, 03:22 PM~3662515
> *That was me in the 64  Friday night , you were whistling at....I was going to turn around but I had to pick someone up on 15, ya'll going out to Jimmys BBQ next weekend?
> *


that my boy Tobys ride, i thought that was you.... we never had a chance to meet but we can do all that good stuff at Jimmys bbq on sunday.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Aug 22 2005, 09:37 AM~3669139
> *that my boy Tobys ride, i thought that was you.... we never had a chance to meet but we can do all that good stuff at Jimmys bbq on sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Aug 22 2005, 11:26 AM~3669107
> *anyone go to the show this past sunday at w.c.c.c? if so was it good?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## heavyroller_78

please pray for my sister becky, she has been going through a rough stretch this year and she tried to commit suicide early yesterday morning. i just got back from visiting her and she is a mess, she has a 5 year old son too. please keep them in your prayers. thank you


----------



## Howard

You and your sister are in our thoughts and prayers... :thumbsup: 

Here's that Buick I was telling you about- a 1960 Buick LeSabre:

[attachmentid=252853]


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Damn Augie, very sorry to hear that man. You and your family will be in my prayers bro.


----------



## jalo4sho

hey if anyone interested i have a 84 lincoln town car w/ rear switches ill trade for a set of 17 - 22 inch rims and tires preferabley 100 spokes

car does need work but runs perfect been my daily for over a year never had no problems pm me for details 

also have 5 14" 100 spokes i may throw in if the rims are nice enough


----------



## Por313Vida

dam augie, sorry to hear that! your family will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## monte88

aug my prayers go out to u and your family..if u need anything let me know..sorry i havent been on for a while i just finally got moved into my new house in dearborn heights.im gonna try and plan a b-bq soon..


----------



## heavyroller_78

thanks dan, and everyone else too for the prayers. look forward to your bbq dan, i needs to relax! where at in dearborn heights?


----------



## Howard

Since everyone is praying (THANKS FOR THE RESPONSE :thumbsup: ) please also keep Rudy's grandfather in your thoughts as they just found a tumor early last week and aren't sure how much longer he's going to be around. 

THANKS to everyone who responded to our requests here and in the Expressions Forum at ISD... it truly shows the amount of love and support that we all have for each other (LIL, ISD, EXP) and is extremely encouraging!!


----------



## monte88

im hoping to have the barb-q sometime real soon..im right off of colgate between monroe and pelham


----------



## heavyroller_78

dog thats right by my sisters pad, yeah let us know and well come through


----------



## Por313Vida

hey eric and augie, are you guys planning on going to show and gos picnic? if so what time do you guys plan on leaving? victor and myself plan on getting there early to help jimmy and the show and go crew on what ever they need help in. we like to give jimmy and his family helping hand out of respect. let me know whats up.


----------



## Howard

Actually we will be there for a bit in the afternoon... I still have to talk to Augie but we were supposed to go to KY this weekend but will be sticking around. The youth will be at a bike show in Lincoln Park (the one they look forward to... Lincoln Park Days) and Jill will be there with her family and the Monte but I'm going to see about coming for a couple hours and taking some pics. The rest of the day I will be there with the group.

That's the deal... we've been real unsure about the weekend up until now so I just wanted to post all that for everyone. ALSO... we'll be out cruising on Saturday at the 50's McDonald's. We haven't had much of that because of shows and all that so we're looking forward to it. EVERYONE INVITED!! Come on out, the season is almost up (mid-September for our Cruise Nights).


----------



## showandgo

thats cool to here howard i am glad you can make it for a couple of hours. like i said its not a show just a little friendly get together but a few extra goodies. cant wait


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 26 2005, 09:53 AM~3695794
> *thats cool to here howard i am glad you can make it for a couple of hours. like i said its not a show just a little friendly get together but a few extra goodies. cant wait
> *


I will be carless... but it's cool I'll get to see everyone, hang out for a minute, and get some flicks for you all. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

trust me this aint about the cars, its everyone getting together and having a good time. of course i would love for all the lowriders come out but if they dont its all good


----------



## True Roller

[attachmentid=257224]


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey everybody just thought i would post on here and get this thred goin again! looks like its gonna be a rainy ass saterday :angry:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 27 2005, 10:39 AM~3702531
> *hey everybody  just thought i would post on here and get this thred goin again!  looks like its gonna be a rainy ass saterday :angry:
> *


It's cool... you know we'll still get together. VIDEOS/PICTURES at our place if we don't cruise :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Got that new Riders Chronicles and it is HOT HOT HOT!! Thanks USOPDX for the hookup :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

oh i want to check it out too!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Aug 27 2005, 07:40 PM~3704520
> *oh i want to check it out too!
> *


We watched part of it today before we headed out... you'll have to come by and check it out. Are you going to be at the Show N Go/Majestics CC picnic tomorrow? We'll be out around 3p.


----------



## heavyroller_78

showin some love to lorenzo and his lady for comin out, with my favorite truck ever!


----------



## heavyroller_78

here it is in action!


----------



## heavyroller_78

much love to sergio!, definatley one of the nicest impalas in the D!


----------



## heavyroller_78

like a BOSS!


----------



## True Roller

[attachmentid=259561]


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Roller_@Aug 29 2005, 07:55 AM~3711516
> *[attachmentid=259561]
> *


Hi.


----------



## Por313Vida

it was good to see you yesterday eric, im glad you made it.


----------



## OuttaSpite

Hello everyone. Hope you all are doin well. See the first of Nov. :biggrin:


----------



## mrmagic84

hey whats up detroit. bad news. got orders earlier so i will not be coming home in september like we planned. that only means that i will get home from iraq sooner.

Expressions keep the streets positive like always. 
Por Vida stay up. cant wait to cruise with youll again.
ALL other detroit heads out there stay up keep posting neighborhood flics so while im gone i can see some flics of my real home. i miss you all and cant wait to fly those TRADITIONALS plaques next to everyone. 

Twins, tony, lalo, and apl and the rest of royalties cant wait to chill out again. 

JOey will start cruising hard next summer for me. IM not leaving for about ten more days but like i said keep me posted on those detroit streets.

ANgel and joel daddy loves you and will be back in you lives soon as he finishes this chapter of his life.

eric ill send you some cool pics from bagdad to show you how life is and to how those kids of yours that life should not be takin for granted. one minute all is well then the next you have no control.

...................................TRADITIONALS C.C. POR VIDA................................


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Aug 29 2005, 09:01 PM~3715691
> *hey whats up detroit. bad news. got orders earlier so i will not be coming home in september like we planned. that only means that i will get  home from iraq sooner.
> 
> Expressions keep the streets positive like always.
> Por Vida stay up. cant wait to cruise with youll again.
> ALL other detroit heads out there stay up keep posting neighborhood flics so while im gone i can see some flics of my real home. i miss you all and cant wait to fly those TRADITIONALS plaques next to everyone.
> 
> Twins, tony, lalo, and apl and the rest of royalties cant wait to chill out again.
> 
> JOey will start cruising hard next summer for me. IM not leaving for about ten more days but like i said keep me posted on those detroit streets.
> 
> ANgel and joel daddy loves you and will be back in you lives soon as he finishes this chapter of his life.
> 
> eric ill send you some cool pics from bagdad to show you how life is and to how those kids of yours that life should not be takin for granted. one minute all is well then the next you have no control.
> 
> ...................................TRADITIONALS C.C. POR VIDA................................
> *


Thanks!! And can't wait to see your pics bro. Hope everything goes well for you and you get home as quickly as possible. You're in all of our thoughts and prayers. Talk to you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Congratulations to Pinky for making the new Truucha back cover... but look closely- Derrick, Jordan, and Edgar made it TOO!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

lol hell yea! but i think thats my pic?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 30 2005, 03:12 PM~3720715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Pinky for making the new Truucha back cover... but look closely- Derrick, Jordan, and Edgar made it TOO!!!  LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up homie?so how did the pics come out?It was a pleasure meeting you homie good work by the way


----------



## A_D_4coupe

No doubt, I'm echoing what Erik said Beso, you'll be in my prayers bro. Be safe and get home soon man.

What up to everyone else out there, hope all is going well for everybody. Been busy paying the bills and working in the garage lately, so I haven't had much time to pop in and say what up on here. Took a break from the garage stuff today. Had to do a brake job on the Caprice yesterday, and money has been TIGHT for me here lately. Thank GOD for my homie Eduardo, he got me a nice lil discount on my rotors and brake pads from Autozone. I'd be up a creek right now without help from my homies. Peace out, gotta go spend some time with my lil' man, been neglecting him lately being in the garage so much.


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

hey look im on truuchas back cover lol was sup everyone


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

erik did u get that dvd?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Aug 29 2005, 12:19 PM~3712127-->
> 
> 
> 
> it was good to see you yesterday eric, im glad you made it.[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... haven't been online much this week, sorry for the delayed responses- just started a new job this week at Vistas Nuevas! :biggrin: So far so good! Also, I'm still working at the center as well. So stuff is hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2005, 05:46 PM~3714381
> *Hello everyone. Hope you all are doin well. See the first of Nov. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing good... yeah, can't wait for that. Good way to spend my birthday!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-heavyroller_78_@Aug 30 2005, 04:35 PM~3720825
> *lol hell yea! but i think thats my pic?
> *


That's HydroGuru's pic. But you got some nice one's too... did you get to post them all? :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 30 2005, 04:38 PM~3720842
> *Whats up homie?so how did the pics come out?It was a pleasure meeting you homie good work by the way *


Hey Nim... thanks for the props. About the pics... I've been working on them EVERY day this week and should have them done sometime soon!! :biggrin: Can't wait.


----------



## monte88

to bad they didnt get the whole pic on there because eric took a pic with my back in it..


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey dan! miss you brother, hope you figure out the caddy problem, so we can come out hard next year


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 27 2005, 02:22 PM~3702823
> *It's cool... you know we'll still get together.  VIDEOS/PICTURES at our place if we don't cruise  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Got that new Riders Chronicles and it is HOT HOT HOT!!  Thanks USOPDX for the hookup  :thumbsup:
> *




you bet dog  good lookin out :biggrin: 


you guys lookin good out there


----------



## Por313Vida

hey eric and augie you guys plan on going to ann arbor?


----------



## heavyroller_78

not shure yet, its been a hectic week for both of us. we will if we can, but it looks like its gonna be up to the last minute until we know on this one. :dunno:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 1 2005, 01:51 PM~3734383
> *not shure yet,  its been a hectic week for both of us.  we will if we can, but it looks like its gonna be up to the last minute until we know on this one. :dunno:
> *


plus gas is 3.29 a gallon. i might retire a little early this year. 
:tears: :tears:


----------



## Por313Vida

oh yea just to let you guys know the low 4 life show is still on, its going to be in bay city this year and it falls on the september 17


----------



## showandgo

well that sucks farther away and i have a CHARITY DIABETES WALK FOR MY GODCHILD AND I CANT MAKE IT. also the 24th of september i am helping a boy of mine out at club rain on grosbeck and 13 mile. it will be a car show/bikini car wash and a major party at the club at night get at me


----------



## lowridersfinest

dont forget about the traditionals carshow this saturday in cleveland


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 1 2005, 07:33 PM~3736638
> *well that sucks farther away and i have a CHARITY DIABETES WALK FOR MY GODCHILD AND I CANT MAKE IT. also the 24th of september i am helping a boy of mine out at club rain on grosbeck and 13 mile. it will be a car show/bikini car wash and a major party at the club at night get at me
> *


4 sure ill stop by next week and get more info and the show will work out great for me its like only 3 miles from my house with gas being 3.29 and all.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Sep 1 2005, 08:03 PM~3735768
> *plus gas is 3.29 a gallon. i might retire a little early this year.
> :tears:  :tears:
> *


AMEN... but we should be out cruising tomorrow. Sorry I haven't been on much this week, kinda crazy with the funeral, the pics, new job this week (and the old one), and the car getting impounded. Now I just have to get my car out of impound. The State Police took it from me yesterday along with my license. Shortly after we found out it was THEIR mistake but they can't do anything about it, and I have to get a lawyer :uh: :angry: 

I should have it back tomorrow... THEN, get a new license since they destroyed mine shortly after. *Anyone new up for coming out tomorrow, the end of the season is coming?*

Also... the pics from the Show N Go/Majestics Picnic are DONE!! I spent about 12 hours on them and am EXTREMELY relieved to have finished. Hope everyone enjoys them. One set should be up on HydroGuru after the weekend and the rest will be popping up sporadically.

Sorry for the long post, I feel like I'm babbling but I miss all of you on here and look forward to spending quality time with quality people tomorrow after a LONG week!! Love you all... see you soon!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

sorry to here about the car. told you about that drunk driving. lol
POST THE DAMN PICS. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 2 2005, 10:23 PM~3742909
> *sorry to here about the car. told you about that drunk driving. lol
> POST THE DAMN PICS.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


They're coming... :biggrin: Probably will post some samples tomorrow morning :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

no now :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

jimmy he's bullshitin he thinks that the longer we wait the better we will tell him his pics are, lol naw.. my man has had a bad week ...im suprised he even worked on the pics but im anxious to see them too! on a different note expressions people, the uce lexington chapter are donating all the proceeds from their show this weekend to the red cross for the victims of the hurricaine, i got homboys adress and i'll be sending a check down there i encourage you to do what you can! if you are interested make a check out to the red cross for what ever you feel like giving and get it to me, these people lost everything! and they are OUR people. love you guys! do the right thing.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78+Sep 3 2005, 05:32 AM~3744328-->
> 
> 
> 
> jimmy he's bullshitin  he thinks that the longer we wait the better we will tell him his pics are,  lol  naw..  my man has had a bad week ...im suprised he even worked on the pics but im anxious to see them too!      if you are interested make a check out to the red cross for what ever you feel like giving and get it to me,  do the right thing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon... LOL. Thanks for the anticipation too, makes the pics feel important :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-heavyroller_78_@Sep 3 2005, 05:32 AM~3744328
> *on a different note expressions people,  the uce lexington chapter are donating all the proceeds from their show this weekend to the red cross for the victims of the hurricaine,  i got homboys adress and i'll be sending a check down there  i encourage you to do what you can!
> these people lost everything! and they are OUR people.  love you guys! *


Good stuff!! :thumbsup: I'll give you $20 sometime today. OH... CRUISE NIGHT!! :biggrin: :biggrin: We can hit up the others there as well.


----------



## heavyroller_78

post the damn PICTURES! :angry:


----------



## monte88

anybody heading out to the 50s mcdonalds tonight..ill be there call me if u are u have my number


----------



## Howard

Hello angry friends of mine :0 :biggrin: ... Just to let everyone know- we got the car back this morning from Boulevard and Trumbull and got the rims off the Caprice and got it going (DAILY) so I can get to work in the MOW-NINS (morning... I know, I'm corny).

Here's some pics of Jill bailing our baby out... 

[attachmentid=264468]

[attachmentid=264470]

[attachmentid=264473]


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 3 2005, 05:51 PM~3746095
> *anybody heading out to the 50s mcdonalds tonight..ill be there call me if u are u have my number
> *


We'll be there! :biggrin: I'll give you a call.


----------



## True Roller

[attachmentid=264481]SEE YOU TOMORROW


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Roller_@Sep 3 2005, 06:08 PM~3746164
> *SEE YOU TOMORROW
> *


Yeah... I keep seeing you post your poster and I've said hi but no response  But anyways... HI :biggrin: UNFORTUNATELY I won't be able to make your show tomorrow following a border-line crazy week. Maybe someone from the crew will be able to make it though. It's cool you all are having the show and good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

The pics are coming Rich :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Alright... sorry about the wait. Here's a sample of some of the pics. There will be more in the next few days here and on HydroGuru. I tried out some new things on the pics and I hope they did the picnic justice because it WAS tight!! Enjoy... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

:thumbsup: looking good Howard!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Damn, sorry to hear about your bad week Erik. I've been tempted to pull the Caddy out a couple of times with no insurance on it, but I'm too broke to afford any tickets or impoundings right now. With my woman not working right now, both my checks for the month go towards bills and bills only. She should be working again soon, so it will ease some things up on me. I cannot wait to refinance this house payment, that's whats kickin my ass right now.


----------



## Howard

Alright... here's a group of pics from last week. Again, there's more coming. Enjoy 

Show N Go/Majestics CC Picnic

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D

These are from the last page...



> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 4 2005, 12:06 AM~3747874
> *Alright... sorry about the wait.  Here's a sample of some of the pics.  There will be more in the next few days here and on HydroGuru.  I tried out some new things on the pics and I hope they did the picnic justice because it WAS tight!!  Enjoy... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Howard

Sorry... something was wrong, they should be there now. Here's a sample...


----------



## showandgo

thanks howard the pics look great


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 12:29 AM~3753158
> *thanks howard the pics look great
> 
> *


Thanks... that's part I, part II should be up in an hour or so.


----------



## Howard

One hour... here's some more :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

nice!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 5 2005, 09:54 AM~3754727
> *nice!
> *


Thanks... I got a couple more of your kids too if you want the prints. Did you get to go to the show in Ann Arbor yesterday?


----------



## monte88

anything going on today..someone call me and let me know..thanks


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 5 2005, 09:35 AM~3754801
> *Thanks... I got a couple more of your kids too if you want the prints.  Did you get to go to the show in Ann Arbor yesterday?
> *


yea I would like to see the other pics!. I thinking about getting a large pic or maybe a poser printed up of them.

I briefly made an apperence at the Ann Arbor show to show my support, but Darius's first football game was yesterday, and I couldn't miss that


----------



## heavyroller_78

erik when are we goin to get the new shirts? let me know , and ill ride witcha!


----------



## 73 Riviera

pics look great guys!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78+Sep 6 2005, 03:10 PM~3762360-->
> 
> 
> 
> erik when are we goin to get the new shirts?  let me know , and ill ride witcha!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe tomorrow? But I may have to go on my lunch break and get right back. I'm going to try and put together a meeting for Friday and we'll give out shirts there. :biggrin: And we talked about having a bonfire for the adult members here afterwards... just got a new pit on clearance :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73 Riviera_@Sep 6 2005, 03:49 PM~3762557
> *pics look great guys!!
> *


Thanks Johnny... I feel like I haven't been here in a while and have missed my people! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey whats up jonny!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Sep 4 2005, 11:22 AM~3749437
> *Damn, sorry to hear about your bad week Erik.  I've been tempted to pull the Caddy out a couple of times with no insurance on it, but I'm too broke to afford any tickets or impoundings right now.  With my woman not working right now, both my checks for the month go towards bills and bills only.  She should be working again soon, so it will ease some things up on me.  I cannot wait to refinance this house payment, that's whats kickin my ass right now.
> *


Wasn't a BAD week, just had a lot of less-than-desirable things to do to occupy my time. And that makes sense about the tickets... once you get in the hole it's tough to get out. 

Let me know about the refinance. Ben's sister does mortgages and may be able to help you out with it (advice, input, processing, etc.). :thumbsup: 

Also, did Gustavo ever get with you on those clear lenses for the Caprice? Wasn't sure.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

No he didn't get with me on those lenses. Let him know, daddy needs the money, my baby needs a new pair of shoes (SAD PART ABOUT IT IS, I'M DEAD SERIOUS) LOL. Nah, but let him know bro............to be honest, I'll have to try and dig them up, I have no idea where they are at the present time. Good to hear from you again, I'm tryin to keep in touch with everyone in this time of money woes, so bear with me. Oh yeah, and I'll be in touch about that refinance thing when I feel the time is right. PEACE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

beautiful pics damn bro u go some skills


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 8 2005, 12:05 AM~3773711
> *beautiful pics damn bro u go some skills
> *


THANKS! :biggrin: So do you... Riders Chronicles is HOT!! :thumbsup: We need to hook up about getting some more going throughout MI, sounds like a good idea to me :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

is there a plan for a get together before it gets to cold out..i mean ill drive the caddy with expired tabs hehe..im not paying 225.00 for tabs just for the car to set over the winter..let me know


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 8 2005, 09:17 AM~3774702
> *THANKS!  :biggrin: So do you... Riders Chronicles is HOT!! :thumbsup: We need to hook up about getting some more going throughout MI, sounds like a good idea to me  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO- THAT WAS OUR FIRST CRACK AT IT- NEXT IS GONNA BE WAY BETTER  GET AT ME ILL HOOK U UP- IM GUNNA SHOOT SOME STUFF THIS WEEKEND I POST UP IT A FEW DAYZ


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 8 2005, 04:27 PM~3776903
> *is there a plan for a get together before it gets to cold out..i mean ill drive the caddy with expired tabs hehe..im not paying 225.00 for tabs just for the car to set over the winter..let me know
> *


This Saturday as usual... same spot  :biggrin: You going to come out?


----------



## monte88

well sat at the 50s is cool with me give me acall i only live 8 blocks from the place now


----------



## TRUDAWG

this is the only topic I could find Howard. I don't know what happened to the build up thread. May have gotten lost when the old boards crashed
link


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 10:00 PM~3779157
> *this is the only topic I could find Howard. I don't know what happened to the build up thread. May have gotten lost when the old boards crashed
> link
> *


That's tight... I DO remember it, you're right. We talked about the car to a few people. Thanks.

And to everyone that came to the Expressions meeting tonight and to the bonfire afterwards THANKS!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: It was nice talking about who we are and why and sharing the kick-back time together afterwards! For real, it was REAL.


----------



## BigLinc




----------



## heavyroller_78

Ron: damn Derreck you should cut your hair!

Derreck: hmmm. what would Snoop do?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 8 2005, 09:14 PM~3778835
> *well sat at the 50s is cool with me give me acall i only live 8 blocks from the place now
> *


Yep... We'll be up there! Just a reminder to everyone these are the last two weeks so come out and chill before the season ends!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

we are runnin late so we might have to meet you guys up there and im trying to get ahold of joseph, i really want him to come tonight, so im tryin to hunt him down before i go to!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 10 2005, 04:22 PM~3788705
> *we are runnin late so we might have to meet you guys up there and im trying to get ahold of joseph, i really want him to come tonight,  so im tryin to hunt him down before i go to!
> *


Alright cool... it would be tight to meet here though if we could because we're going to be FULL tonight. If not, cool... we can take the van, but everyone in the van feels like a step-child (including the driver  ). But I'm sure EVERYONE wants to see Joseph!


----------



## monte88

nice seeing everyone again last night..had to take off ya knoe expired tabs and dearborn heights police dont mix well


----------



## pimpjuice

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 11 2005, 06:23 AM~3791945
> *nice seeing everyone again last night..had to take off  ya knoe expired tabs and dearborn heights police dont mix well
> *



hey im in dearborn hgts too
yeah them fuckers dont play I got pulled over on van born doing 45 and the speed limit is 40 wtf where you at Im on harding between pelham and monroe


----------



## monte88

im off of colgate between monroe and pelham


----------



## pimpjuice

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 11 2005, 10:15 AM~3792717
> *im off of colgate between monroe and pelham
> *



oh ok cool we neighbors what you rolling
I dont have a low yet I will have one by next summer
I be seeing a lot of lowriders out this way


----------



## monte88

i gotta candy green 82 caddy with switches


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

erik pics pics pics lol ive been waitin on week before last and this weeks pics im ready to post em


----------



## heavyroller_78

here ya go dan!









and more from last night!


----------



## monte88

dam the wheels looks bad ass


----------



## heavyroller_78

sure do home boy! im tryin to take more creative pics, you know.. other than the old straight at the car pictures!


----------



## monte88

wheres the pics from last weekend..


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

im as ready as dan for tha new pics come on erik lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Sep 12 2005, 09:31 PM~3801394
> *im as ready as dan for tha new pics come on erik lol
> *


It's going to be a minute homeboy... sorry, haven't been getting home until LATE, AND have some web projects to finish up for people. Maybe by the end of the week I can post a few :dunno: 

But, to be honest, part of the idea of others taking some pics is so that we have some stuff to work on TOGETHER (ie. the pics you took this weekend, that Jill took, that Rudy takes, that Augie took... etc.). I want all of us to learn together how to get our work from life experiences to finished products.  :thumbsup: Make sense?


----------



## monte88

sure does


----------



## True Roller

I finaly have posted some pics of the Ann Arbor show. Its on the True Rollerz post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Roller_@Sep 12 2005, 09:55 PM~3801610
> *I finaly have posted some pics of the Ann Arbor show. Its on the True Rollerz post. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... can't wait to go through them. :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

tight pics true roller! 
sorry we didnt get to make it ! looked like a great time!


----------



## monte88

get the new pics up howard before i punish u and take your car and paint it lime green with light purple patterns :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

IM HAVING A BIRTHDAY PARTY ON OCT 28TH AT MY PLACE..EVERYONE IS WELCOME..WHOS COMING?LET ME KNOW SO I KNOW HOW MUCH FOOD AND BEER TO GET


----------



## heavyroller_78

ill be there dan! but dont worry about it me and jaime will bring our own drinks!


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 14 2005, 08:14 AM~3811678
> *get the new pics up howard before i punish u and take your car and paint it lime green with light purple patterns :biggrin:
> *


Which ones? From last weekend or the rest from the Show N Go/Majestics CC picnic? Just wondering...


----------



## monte88

the pics from mcdonalds last weekend..


----------



## True Roller

The show turned out great. We all had a good time. Hope to see every one who missed this one, in Ann Arbor next year. We are going to try and have multiple car show/concerts next year. maybe in different cities. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 14 2005, 04:28 PM~3814389
> *the pics from mcdonalds last weekend..
> *


We'll see what we can do but didn't really take TOO many... also, don't forget we have FAMILY NIGHT coming up. So everyone's invited to come and bring someone since that will be the LAST CRUISE NIGHT of the season!!! :0 

Now... we're going to have to move it from this weekend to next (poor planning on my part, sorry!).  A group of the youth have Homecoming this weekend and wouldn't be able to attend, or bring their families obviously. PROPS to Angelo for hooking Rudy up... THAT'S REAL bro, FOR REAL!!!

Questions/comments? Who's coming? My mom and step dad are even coming :0 :0


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Whats up Erik, I'd like to cruise with you on that final cruise night, THE CADDY IS BACK ON THE ROAD AGAIN!! Unfortunately its not for good reasons. My older brother is going through a divorce right now, and she has taken his tranportation from him since their car was in her name, so I gave him my Caprice to get him to and from work until he is financially ready to go out and get a car (his credit is a mess right now too). I am happy to be cruising the Caddy again though. Anyways, depending on whats going on, I'll try to get a hold of you sometime soon.


----------



## heavyroller_78

yeah glad to see the caddy back in action i saw you cruisin down dix yesterday!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, it must've been towards the evening hours. I went out to Home Depot, and drove that way on the way home.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Sep 16 2005, 07:31 PM~3830129
> *Yeah, it must've been towards the evening hours.  I went out to Home Depot, and drove that way on the way home.
> *


Coming out tomorrow night? 50's McDonald's, about 7-715p. NEXT week will be the last cruise.


----------



## heavyroller_78

ben recently went to visit his killa country cousin down south!

WHO IS BEN STALLIONS?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Oh hell no Augie, LMAO. That got a laugh outta me man, good shit.


----------



## heavyroller_78

thanks! me too had fun throwin that together!


----------



## heavyroller_78

here are some pics from today, we were asked to be a part of a video shoot for SOL, thanks for the opportunity sol, and thanks to the majestics detroit chapter for showing love to the local people too!


----------



## heavyroller_78

:thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 18 2005, 09:49 PM~3840718
> *here are some pics from today,  we were asked to be a part of a video shoot for SOL, thanks for the opportunity sol, and thanks to the majestics detroit chapter for showing love to the local people too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i posted these 1st but the page fliped!


----------



## monte88

wish i could have amde it


----------



## Howard

Yeah we missed you... we'll have some cruise shots from this past weekend up this week as well as more from the Sol video shoot (nice pics and good looking on the memory card!! :thumbsup: ) and Rudy's homecoming. Where you been Dan? LOL Just playing... we did look for you at the 50's though, maybe we missed you? :dunno:


----------



## monte88

my mom is in the hospital sorry


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 19 2005, 04:23 PM~3843991
> *my mom is in the hospital sorry
> *


No... because you called and said you were going up to McDonald's and we got there a couple minutes later and didn't see you. Wasn't sweating you for not hanging out, was wondering if we missed you. :biggrin: 

So... how's your mom and what's the forecast?


----------



## monte88

after i got off the phone with ya the hospital called and said they had her..she has cancer and lupos..its a bad scene as of right now..she has a bad fever and shes very dehidrated..they are running tests onher all day today..


----------



## Jinx64

i'm sorry to hear that bro, i know what your going through.....i wish the best


----------



## monte88

thanks


----------



## Por313Vida

Hey guys i just wanted to say that you guys looked great this year! im glad things are starting to come together for you guys. keep up the good work expressions! remember the key to have a good car club is good quality people and cars not quantity... i feel you guys are one of the cleanest car clubs in southwest. you dont have to be the biggest to be the best.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Sep 20 2005, 04:46 PM~3851592
> *Hey guys i just wanted to say that you guys looked great this year! im glad things are starting to come together for you guys. keep up the good work expressions! remember the key to have a good car club is good quality people and cars not quantity... i feel you guys are one of the cleanest car clubs in southwest. you dont have to be the biggest to be the best.
> *


Thanks Sergio... just to let you know next week is the FINAL cruise night at the 50's McDonalds and Expressions Friends and Family Night!! It would be cool if you and Por Vida could come out. Also we'll be filming for a video we're putting together for Expressions over the winter. 

THANKS to EVERYONE that helped to make this year what it has been and thanks for the recognition!! It's been extremely encouraging for us to see what the scene has become this year as well. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

ill be there for sure this weekend..ill dress for the occasion..lol


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Very sorry to hear about your mom Dan. Prayers are definately with you man. I go in Friday for surgery to FINALLY remove the pins from my hand. They've helped heal my broken hand straight, but they've irritated my ring and middle fingers somethin' terrible. Then my woman will be having surgery probably in about 3 weeks, and it may be minor, but theres a good possibility it could be a little more major, so that on top of the fact that I'm not able to pay some bills around here, it's a pretty stressful time right now.

Well, just poppin' in to say what up, hope to meet up with yall on this last cruise night, later.


----------



## heavyroller_78

thank you sergio! means alot comming from you bro!


----------



## Howard

Here's a link to the pictures from the Sol En Fuego video shoot... I'll post some later but for now, enjoy...

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/people/?M=D


----------



## Howard

Here's a sample...


----------



## Howard




----------



## Madrox64

hey Howard is your tag FOTO ?


----------



## heavyroller_78

SHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mrmagic84

eirc and howard and the rest of the d. just lwtting youll know im in iraq and safe. just got a chance to hop on the net and let youll know. we dont get many chances so ill try to keep you ll posted. stay up in the d and ill see youll in a year. thank god im almost done with this shit.


----------



## monte88

god bless you while u are over there


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Be safe Beso, for real. Watch your back over there among them heartless ass...............................Awww hell I don't even wanna go there. May God watch over you bro, we want you back safe.


----------



## Howard

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Howard, Ganso313*

I always JUST miss all the conversation.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 21 2005, 05:04 PM~3858680
> *SHHHHHHHHHH!
> *


LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

yeah bro! 

I was making a delivery this morning in southwest....somewhere along Vernor...

anyhoot driving overthere ...I think I was on Oakwood or something....I lok to my left and on TOP of an old welding supply store is FOTO in pink...I saw it and thought of you....not in a gay way :uh: :nono: 

...so looks like I missed alot of fun this weekend ...I'm trying to get down to the 50's Mcdonalds...but I'm having some motor problems... :uh:


----------



## Howard

Well... of course, come with or without the 64.

And thanks for thinking of me, but no... I write for someone else, named Yahweh


----------



## heavyroller_78

And thanks for thinking of me, but no... I write for someone else, named Yahweh  


LMAO your a fool!


----------



## Madrox64

oh, SNAP <~~~~ just got the FREE>>>> RIDER CHRONICLES in the mail today! Can't wait to watch it later! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

my new one n erik theres 2 of the pictures i was tellin u juan took of me


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Sep 22 2005, 02:42 PM~3866465
> *oh, SNAP  <~~~~ just got the FREE>>>> RIDER CHRONICLES  in the mail today! Can't wait to watch it later!  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


just finished it...barely :uh: :ugh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree

ay wuttup when is tha bike shows at gibraltar trade center that Expressions goes to?


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

TRUE HOMIEZ LOL I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

PHOTOGRAPHER-JUAN

ARTIST-NATI/JORDAN

juan all i gots to say is lil homie u fliced some good pics man n thanks alot


----------



## TRUDAWG

Ya'll boys ready for Vegas or what!!!!!!

see ya there!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Sep 22 2005, 07:44 PM~3867161-->
> 
> 
> 
> just finished it...barely :uh:  :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? Didn't like it? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2005, 09:30 PM~3867799
> *PHOTOGRAPHER-JUAN
> 
> ARTIST-NATI/JORDAN
> 
> juan all i gots to say is lil homie u fliced some good pics man n thanks alot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... those came out nice. Got to teach you guys how to start messing with the flicks a little.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trudawg_@Sep 22 2005, 09:55 PM~3867999
> *Ya'll boys ready for Vegas or what!!!!!!
> 
> see ya there!
> *


Oh yeah!! Feeling a little out of it this week, but as Aug reminded me today, once we get there it'll be TIGHT!! Hey, hit me up, I need to chat with you about something.  :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

even tough it was free it sucked really bad....alls it was .....was g-bodies...the same ones over and over again.... :thumbsdown: you want it?


----------



## heavyroller_78

what? yeah i want it :0


----------



## UFAMEA

I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SHOWING OUR FAMILY SO MUCH LOVE. JUST KEEP IT FOLKS AND RESPECT EACH OTHER YOU GUY'S WILL GO A LONG WAY ONELOVE TO THE EXPRESSION FAMILYS


KITA S LEALAO
MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


----------



## heavyroller_78

thank YOU kita! we will talk more before we get to vegas, we are steady workin on stuff over here so we should be even stronger next year!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 23 2005, 01:12 AM~3869374
> *I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SHOWING OUR FAMILY SO MUCH LOVE. JUST KEEP IT FOLKS AND RESPECT EACH OTHER YOU GUY'S WILL GO A LONG WAY ONELOVE TO THE EXPRESSION FAMILYS
> KITA S LEALAO
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT
> *


 :0
















Thanks Kita... see you in Vegas!


----------



## heavyroller_78

well shit everyone else was postin their scribbs why not me?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 23 2005, 03:15 PM~3872421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well shit everyone else was postin their scribbs why not me?
> *


Did you do those today?









Should've come by Holy Redeemer or the center, but you probably came early.


----------



## heavyroller_78

yeah i drove by the center but your car wasnt there so i just posted up for about an hour all by my solo!


----------



## the_blackwallstree

yall aint gon help me out?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

what up detroit


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey ryder!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Sep 23 2005, 10:35 PM~3874894
> *yall aint gon help me out?
> *


I PM'd you about an hour after your first post... hit me up when you get the chance


----------



## TRUDAWG

Wussup Howie!....I seen you called, my bad for not getting back with you. I'll give you a call today


----------



## showandgo

leaving for club rain. hope you guys make it


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 24 2005, 11:11 AM~3876717
> *leaving for club rain. hope you guys make it
> *


We would but we have Expressions Friends and Family Night (parents, brothers, sisters, cousins, nieces, nephews, and friends) tonight at the 50's McDonalds on Telegraph. After there we'll be cruising out to Wyandotte to Bishop Park.


----------



## Howard

Expressions Friends and Family night was tight!! Thanks to everyone that came out from the Expressions family to support who we are and what we do... special thanks to Por Vida CC for coming out and chilling for a while and of course to Cadillac Bob- the youth always love talking rides with you all and visiting! Thanks for investing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

missed it that sucked


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

me n note/notice painted today

augdizzle im likin that pink montana its fiyah 
hey i wanna paint wit u one day augie hit me up homie g slices lol hyper !


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 25 2005, 05:22 PM~3882564
> *missed it that sucked
> *


me too.....


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Me three, had my grannys B-day to go to.


----------



## Howard

It's cool... we all had a great time this weekend and we've ALL had a great time throughout the summer. It would have been cool to let everyone meet some of the parents and vice-versa but we'll have more events. DON'T FORGET we have that Tattoo Party coming up on November 5th (my birthday :cheesy: ).


----------



## the_blackwallstree

Wuttup Howard I emailed you to the email address on the expressions site. I was asking about joining Expressions, Ive got a bike I'm workin on. Check your mail.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 25 2005, 04:23 PM~3882336
> *Expressions Friends and Family night was tight!!  Thanks to everyone that came out from the Expressions family to support who we are and what we do... special thanks to Por Vida CC for coming out and chilling for a while and of course to Cadillac Bob- the youth always love talking rides with you all and visiting!  Thanks for investing!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


not a problem it was fun.... do you have any pics from that night?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Sep 26 2005, 06:36 PM~3888545
> *not a problem it was fun.... do you have any pics from that night?
> *


Yep... and the boys said they'd probably do some tampering with that footage and come up with a little sampler sometime soon to give us a preview of things to come














LOL!!

Only thing is I'm a little slow on the pics lately because of my hours/commitments but I'm hoping to have some time this weekend to do some catching up... who knows, maybe the website will get a little update too :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

i got a couple pics that i will post later tonight!


----------



## the_blackwallstree

i got ur pm


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Sep 27 2005, 03:47 PM~3895364
> *i got ur pm
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Here's a pic Aug took a few weeks back that I really liked... thanks bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

looks like your using a big pry bar to steal a wheel..lol..the look on your face says IM NOT DOING IT


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 27 2005, 03:50 PM~3895798
> *looks like your using a big pry bar to steal a wheel..lol..the look on your face says  IM NOT DOING IT
> *


 :roflmao: 
Erik is hard core.......I didn't tell anyone that he tried to get his pitt bulls to attack me :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I came over his crib, walked on the front porch, knocked on the second door, and one them jumped up to my face. THANK GOD FOR STEEL DOORS WITH GOOD LATCHES...................................It's all good Erik, try coming to Allen Park and steppin to my door...............and get mauled by my Chocolate Lab, SUCKA!!!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

If you look closely at my avatar pic in front of Eriks house, you'll see me running from Eriks pit bulls like a lil bitch, J/K


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Sep 27 2005, 07:28 PM~3897009
> *If you look closely at my avatar pic in front of Eriks house, you'll see me running from Eriks pit bulls like a lil bitch, J/K
> *


You're all fools!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hillarious!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

:biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

expressions had a great year this years thanks for all the support, gives me alot of hope for next year and the years to come!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Sep 27 2005, 07:41 PM~3897115
> *:biggrin:
> *


Patrick... been REAL scatterbrained lately, I'm going to try and call you tonight  :thumbsup:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Gettin ready to go out to dinner with my brothers. They're gonna help a broke cracker out (I went flat broke today, and I don't get paid until Thursday). If I'm not here, leave a voicemail at my house.


----------



## Por313Vida

so hows the video coming?


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## Howard

PICS PICS PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 1 2005, 03:25 PM~3923299
> *so hows the video coming?
> *


Should be out in the spring... he's been messing with clips from some of the footage we shot from Friends and Family Night and some other stuff. We just shot some more today and will continue to shoot/plan throughout the winter and hope to have it ready in the spring. :biggrin: :thumbsup:

...................................

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Howard, *lil_dreamer_313*

Up late... :0


----------



## Howard

Just to let people know... Jill's dad has been in the hospital for the last week and a half. He left dialysis and couldn't get up so they admitted him and since he's had surgery on his lung, a mini stroke, and a seizure. If you have room in your thoughts/prayers it would be much appreciated. 

Also, her great Aunt Teresa was given 6 months last week with cancer... a couple days later she took a bad turn and now is expected to have less than a week. We've been to visit her a couple times and Jill is REALLY going to miss her aunt. She has always been supportive and plays an important role in the family and will be greatly missed.

Sorry I didn't write about it sooner, we weren't sure if it would just pass and we know we haven't been as available the last couple weeks but just to let you all know we talk about you all everyday because you're all our people and we miss you too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Bob

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 AM~3926760
> *Just to let people know... Jill's dad has been in the hospital for the last week and a half.  He left dialysis and couldn't get up so they admitted him and since he's had surgery on his lung, a mini stroke, and a seizure.  If you have room in your thoughts/prayers it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Also, her great Aunt Teresa was given 6 months last week with cancer... a couple days later she took a bad turn and now is expected to have less than a week.  We've been to visit her a couple times and Jill is REALLY going to miss her aunt.  She has always been supportive and plays an important role in the family and will be greatly missed.
> 
> Sorry I didn't write about it sooner, we weren't sure if it would just pass and we know we haven't been as available the last couple weeks but just to let you all know we talk about you all everyday because you're all our people and we miss you too!  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn, sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thoughts and prayers from my family to yours Erik.


----------



## monte88

mine and melissas prayers to your family brother


----------



## Howard

Thanks everyone... Jill says thank you. :thumbsup: 

Sorry Aug about today... we've been gone since we got up and just got home. Maybe we can catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Howard

Though late, here's some pics from Rudy's Homecoming at Cabrini... Many of the students from Holy Redeemer in Southwest Detroit (the city) went to Cabrini this year in Allen Park (the suburbs) when ALL of their Catholic high schools in Detroit were closed by the Archdiocese this year!! :0 :0 

Rudy was selected to be on the homecoming court at the new school, the ONLY representative from Holy Redeemer. Angelo from Majestics Detroit escorted him in the parade from the school to the field. Many people in Allen Park have never seen a real lowrider and he was willing to stick around a little afterwards and answer questions from students and parents. Congratulations Rudy and PROPS to Angelo for being willing to use his lowrider as a tool for positive influence!!!
































































A mentoring moment...


----------



## Howard

A couple more...


----------



## heavyroller_78

yeah rudy! look like you had a good time. angelo that was real cool of you to help him out with that, he will never forget it, neither will we(expressions) :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

RUDY=PIMP :biggrin: DAM HE CLEANS UP PRETTY GOOD..


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Wait until my Caddy is done, then Allen Park will have a lowrider to call their own, LOL.............................A.P. TILL I DIE..........................(or move out), LOL.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, I see you replying on here. You must be a slow typer, or POSTIN' UP HELLA PICS, HOPEFULLY IT'S MY SECOND GUESS, the pics look good, (as usual).


----------



## Howard

My bad... LOL, I was working on something. I should be adding some more pics soon though. 2 more days until we leave for VEGAS!!!


----------



## Por313Vida

have fun in vegas!


----------



## monte88

lots of marrige things ans strip bars there..bring me back a biotch!!!!!!!!opps im taken have fun


----------



## heavyroller_78

dan your a fool! ill bring you back somethin though! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78+Oct 3 2005, 05:14 AM~3931184-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah rudy!  look like you had a good time.   angelo that was real cool of you to help him out with that, he will never forget it, neither will we(expressions) :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-heavyroller_78_@Oct 6 2005, 07:12 AM~3951923
> *dan your a fool! ill bring you back somethin though! :biggrin:
> *


What are you doing up AGAIN? :biggrin: It's cool we can all catch some ZZZZZZ's en route :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

yeah bring ol danny boy back something...a nice eary b-day gift.. :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

hey eric wanna hit up the masters of the streets show?


----------



## Howard

Just got back from VEGAS!!! HOT!!! Props to everyone who showed... it was certainly an experience. Much gratitude to Uce for the hospitality especially to Vegas, San Diego, Portland, and Midwest people who we got to spend the most time with and of course to everyone else who showed more love than expected!! Thanks to Larisa for picking us up and thanks to Jae and Kita for the extra time spent in conversation kicking knowledge and support. Looks like we all want to hit up a San Diego show in the future :biggrin: 

I have like 1100 pics so they may take a minute but I'll let them tell the story. I'm sure Aug will beat me to the punch on them but I just wanted to send a SPECIAL appreciation to everyone we went with. The time Expressions got to spend together was priceless and I'm glad we all have a new experience to add to our lives together. I'm glad to be back but I already miss you all (Jamilia, Augie, Graig, and Jaime). And to everyone here at home I can't wait to see you all this week and catch you all up on our experiences!!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, you better have taken me some pics of the 2 door Fleetwoods that were at the show, dem bitches was tight.................Glad you enjoyed yourself in Vegas, but then again, I don't know anybody who hasn't.


----------



## Por313Vida

cant wait to see those pics.


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78

USOOOOOOOO U KNOWWWWWW !


----------



## superchevy

howard wheres all them pics


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78

R.I.P. Chago!
















the high cheif always has time to show some love to those who couldnt make it!
















one love kita! thanks for welcoming us with open arms.

more pics coming tomarrow!


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## fleetwoodcabron

it was nice meetting all of you augie hit me up sometime the dude that is haveing the tat party is the dude that did yours?


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78

yes hes the one that did my whole sleave!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

cool i just might have to head up there man.i wish we had more shows around our neck of the woods.


----------



## mrmagic84

hey detroit its big beso out in baghdad iraq. all is well so far. we have a good sight with only small problems outside the wire. i cant post pics because time is short on the net. i figured i would say hello to all detroit clubs. now that this last tour is underway its just short time till i can ride in southwest again. this time ill be home for good. i get a chance to call my brother now and again so if you'll need updates eric and patrick get at joe. he has my address. ill get at youll soon. 

Peace and love from TRADITIONALS C.C. Southwest BAGHDAD,IRAQ.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Oct 12 2005, 06:19 AM~3985894
> *hey detroit  its big beso out in baghdad iraq. all is well so far. we have a good sight with only small problems outside the wire. i cant post pics because time is short on the net. i figured i would say hello to all detroit clubs. now that this last tour is underway its just short time till i can ride in southwest again. this time ill be home for good. i get a chance to call my brother now and again so if you'll need updates eric and patrick get at joe. he has my address. ill get at youll soon.
> 
> Peace and love from  TRADITIONALS C.C.  Southwest BAGHDAD,IRAQ.
> *


Hey bro... thanks for the updates. Keep us posted on how you're doing!! Not sure how often you can be on the net but check in so we all know you're doing well :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
One question... you going to be around for Cinco de Mayo next year? It should be NICE!!


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

DAMN SORRY WE DIDNT GET A CHANCE 2 KICK IT- MUCH LOVE


----------



## UceCEO

To those of you who made it out to the Vegas Super Show, I wanted to say thank you for supporting us. It was an honor to have you guys there. We appreciate you assisting us in cleaning and setting up the rides. When the time is right, we will be very happy to welcome you into our family. Everyone recognizes the type of people you are and it seems to be a perfect match. Take care and see you in '06. One love, Uce IV Life.

Jae Brattain
Chief Executive Officer
Uce Car Club


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 12 2005, 02:47 PM~3987462
> *To those of you who made it out to the Vegas Super Show, I wanted to say thank you for supporting us.  It was an honor to have you guys there.  We appreciate you assisting us in cleaning and setting up the rides.  When the time is right, we will be very happy to welcome you into our family.  Everyone recognizes the type of people you are and it seems to be a perfect match.  Take care and see you in '06.  One love, Uce IV Life.
> 
> Jae Brattain
> Chief Executive Officer
> Uce Car Club
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: It means ALOT coming from a family like yours to be recognized as kindred. Thank you for the continuing support and guidance as we prepare that has been present since our first encounter!!


----------



## Madrox64

WOW nice pics Auggie ! my fav is the one with you and ELVIS :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Oct 12 2005, 05:19 PM~3988273
> *WOW nice pics Auggie ! my fav is the one with you and ELVIS :thumbsup:
> *


What up Madrox... it was good talking to you yesterday. Make sure you give me a call and let me know about us coming out there to visit. 

..........................................

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Howard, UCE-ORLANDO*

What up Will!? :biggrin: :thumbsup: $5 to park!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 02:22 PM~3988290
> *What up Madrox... it was good talking to you yesterday.  Make sure you give me a call and let me know about us coming out there to visit.
> 
> ..........................................
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Howard, UCE-ORLANDO
> 
> What up Will!?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: $5 to park!!
> *


I wish we could of kicked it more,If any of ya'll come to Fla hit me up.  I wont charge you to park. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Oct 12 2005, 05:28 PM~3988334
> *I wish we could of kicked it more,If any of ya'll come to Fla hit me up.  I wont charge you to park. :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S what I'm talking about! Free parking! For real though, we do go to FL periodically (Tampa). If the opportunity comes up we'll call and if not maybe we'll have to create one :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 02:37 PM~3988383
> *THAT'S what I'm talking about!  Free parking!  For real though, we do go to FL periodically (Tampa).  If the opportunity comes up we'll call and if not maybe we'll have to create one  :biggrin:
> *


Shit come to the Tampa show. :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

When is the Tampa show each year? Is it one of the first?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 02:41 PM~3988420
> *When is the Tampa show each year?  Is it one of the first?
> *


In April.Mia is the first show of the year.


----------



## classycaprice89

oh yeah I do not know how I forgot about the tatoo party, It is not only A tatoo party but Howards birthday too!!! He will be fifty years old, sorry I told everyone Erik please forgive me. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by classycaprice89_@Oct 12 2005, 06:25 PM~3988676
> *oh yeah I do not know how I forgot about the tatoo party, It is not only A tatoo party but Howards birthday too!!! He will be fifty years old, sorry I told everyone Erik please forgive  me.  :biggrin:
> *


what do you want for your birthday ?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 12 2005, 09:33 PM~3989960
> *what do you want for your birthday ?
> *


All of my people (new and old) to be at my home and spend the day with me :biggrin: :biggrin:

(or half on a setup :dunno: :cheesy: )


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 09:39 PM~3989997
> *All of my people (new and old) to be at my home and spend the day with me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> (or half on a setup  :dunno:  :cheesy: )
> *


half on a set up huh sorry i need that too haahahaha i can help you out on some wrapped and extended arms though i might start up a side hustle doing that but who knows . i know a few of us might try and get up there bro.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 12 2005, 09:43 PM~3990031
> *half on a set up huh sorry i need that too haahahaha i can help you out on some wrapped and extended arms though i might start up a side hustle doing that but who knows . i know a few of us might try and get up there bro.
> *


Hey... I'm ALL about supporting people's side hustles!! If that's what you do, THAT'S where I'll get them :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 09:46 PM~3990050
> *Hey... I'm ALL about supporting people's side hustles!!  If that's what you do, THAT'S where I'll get them  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man thats real cool . here is a pic of one i did for ruben from chicago this is before i got it all done.


----------



## blvddown

JUST WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO THE EXPRESSIONS FAMILY....LOOKING GOOD.....HOPEFULLY WE CAN BUILD A RELATIONSHIP THROUGH DAN AND OUR DETROIT CHAPTER ONCE IT GETS ROLLING NEXT SUMMER.......YOU GUYS AND GIRLS GOT IT POPPIN.....MUCH LOVE, MIKE- NORTH CAROLINA B.S.P.


----------



## Big Chief

Dammit man!!! All these dope ass pics are making me sick and I haven't even seen nothing yet. I can't wait to see the few you have Eric. lol A little bit over a 1000. Eric you sure do rep that street name. I wish I could of been there. There's always next year. I can't wait, big up to UCE


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Oct 12 2005, 10:02 PM~3990168
> *JUST WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO THE EXPRESSIONS FAMILY....LOOKING GOOD.....HOPEFULLY WE CAN BUILD A RELATIONSHIP THROUGH DAN AND OUR DETROIT CHAPTER ONCE IT GETS ROLLING NEXT SUMMER.......YOU GUYS AND GIRLS GOT IT POPPIN.....MUCH LOVE, MIKE- NORTH CAROLINA B.S.P.
> *


DONE! Dan's our boy... *in a Will Ferrel from Old School voice* "You're my boy Dan!!"


----------



## Por313Vida

cant wait to see those pics...


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 06:11 PM~3990234
> *DONE!  Dan's our boy... *in a Will Ferrel from Old School voice* "You're my boy Dan!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Oct 12 2005, 10:03 PM~3990178
> *Dammit man!!! All these dope ass pics are making me sick and I haven't even seen nothing yet. I can't wait to see the few you have Eric. lol A little bit over a 1000. Eric you sure do rep that street name. I wish I could of been there.  There's always next year. I can't wait, big up to UCE
> *


*6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Howard, UCE-ORLANDO, blvddown, the_blackwallstree, Big Chief, Por313Vida*

To all of you I promise pics... THIS WEEK. I'm sorry, I've been working hard on them and I now got my computer cleaned out so they're moving right along. By Friday


----------



## Big Chief

> _Originally posted by classycaprice89_@Oct 12 2005, 06:25 PM~3988676
> *oh yeah I do not know how I forgot about the tatoo party, It is not only A tatoo party but Howards birthday too!!! He will be fifty years old, sorry I told everyone Erik please forgive  me.  :biggrin:
> *


Eric I thought I was the oldest lmao


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Oct 12 2005, 10:23 PM~3990319
> *Eric I thought I was the oldest lmao
> *


Me too. Maybe you're the nerd this year? :banghead:


----------



## Big Chief

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2005, 10:26 PM~3990335
> *Me too.  Maybe you're the nerd this year?  :banghead:
> *


NERDS I HATE NERDS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

Yeah but they're good for business... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

[attachmentid=311005]

PICS!!! Coming soon... I should be able to have them up by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

here is a pic of pats car and mine last year in the same spot.


----------



## Howard

:0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Aug... THANKS for the pics this week. It was nice to see the vacation in the thread. All apologies for taking so long but the computer had an attitude at the beginning of the week but I think we have it figured out. 

Here's a couple pics... I'm not done with them yet, still need a few adjustments but you can check them out:

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## Howard




----------



## classycaprice89

Those pictures came out sooo sweet I feel like the pictures are eazy-e and everybody is screaming "we want eazy"! Can't wait to see them tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

LOL... you crazy! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Por313Vida

man! i wish i was there. bringing back memories from 2 years back. when i went to vegas i had a blast. and knowing you guys where kickin it with use car club i know you guys had to have had a great time.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 14 2005, 10:29 AM~3998750
> *man! i wish i was there. bringing back memories from 2 years back. when i went to vegas i had a blast. and knowing you guys where kickin it with use car club i know you guys had to have had a great time.
> *


Yeah bro... it was NICE!! Uce was great as well, wonderful hosts and new friends! A few people we met in Vegas are coming to the tattoo party on November 5, you should stop by.


----------



## Howard

Alright... all the pics are up and you can see them but I'm having problems with the website now. BUT at least you don't have to guess through them... it's just the pics on a white screen :dunno: 

I'll fix it later, for now enjoy...


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

Is that Ron in the middle helping with setup!? LOL


----------



## el checo

nice pics howard


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Oct 15 2005, 01:22 PM~4005911
> *nice pics  howard
> *


YEAH!!







I'm sorry bro, I know you don't talk alot on here, just wanted to say what up. :biggrin: :thumbsup: Thanks too.


----------



## el checo

i didnt get to go but the pics look good next year i got to go


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from hanging out with Uce...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Oct 15 2005, 01:27 PM~4005929
> *i didnt get to go but the pics look good next year i got to go
> *


Yeah... it's an EXPERIENCE!! Have you ever been before? This was our first time. We're already talking about going out again.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

man the pic of the guy on his cell phone is hot hahahahahahaha and nice belt buckle hahahahahaha.


----------



## Howard

That's what I'm talking about!!!










Notice something missing from the pic (by your hand)? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 15 2005, 04:31 PM~4006504
> *That's what I'm talking about!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice something missing from the pic (by your hand)?  :0  :0  Hint: Rule I.8
> *


ahhhhhhh but it was allowed then cause it was not a show or my fat burger cup which was it and you guys found the pool shit i need to chill you you i couldn't find that mug hahahahaha.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

[attachmentid=312962]

You couldnt wait until I was done smoking. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Oct 15 2005, 04:40 PM~4006519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhh but it was allowed then cause it was not a show or my fat burger cup which was it and you guys found the pool shit i need to chill you you i couldn't find that mug hahahahaha.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... no, it was the Miller Lite. And I thought I was being slick, it took me a few minutes too. Did it in the pic with Joe and Jamilia and Augie too LOL :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UCE-ORLANDO_@Oct 15 2005, 05:03 PM~4006589
> *[attachmentid=312962]
> 
> You couldnt wait until I was done smoking. :biggrin:
> *


LOL... didn't even notice that.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Let a cracka peek his head in here fo a minute.............what up Erik and peeps of Expressions. Been workin alot of OT these past 4 weeks, GETTIN OUTTA DEBT. Guess what....................I'm gonna be a daddy...................AGAIN! Still pretty shocked right now, but very happy. We're lookin for a girl, but being healthy is the main thing. My brother is probably buying the Caprice, time for the Yukon or Tahoe. Once again, the pics gimme that "I wish I was there" feeling, very tight rides and other various shots. Just tryin to drop a line here and there, let y'all know I'm still alive. Gotta run, way too tired to stay on this thing all day. Later.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 15 2005, 05:39 PM~4006702
> *LOL... no, it was the Miller Lite.  And I thought I was being slick, it took me a few minutes too.  Did it in the pic with Joe and Jamilia and Augie too  LOL :happysad:
> LOL... didn't even notice that.
> *



good looking out homie


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Oct 15 2005, 06:40 PM~4007351
> *Let a cracka peek his head in here fo a minute.............what up Erik and peeps of Expressions.  Been workin alot of OT these past 4 weeks, GETTIN OUTTA DEBT.  Guess what....................I'm gonna be a daddy...................AGAIN!  Still pretty shocked right now, but very happy.  We're lookin for a girl, but being healthy is the main thing.  My brother is probably buying the Caprice, time for the Yukon or Tahoe.  Once again, the pics gimme that "I wish I was there" feeling, very tight rides and other various shots.  Just tryin to drop a line here and there, let y'all know I'm still alive.  Gotta run, way too tired to stay on this thing all day.  Later.
> *


congrats on the baby.i got engaged yesterday..i asked melissa to marry me :biggrin: LOWRIDER WEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 16 2005, 11:45 AM~4009612
> *congrats on the baby.i got engaged yesterday..i asked melissa to marry me :biggrin: LOWRIDER WEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Lowrider wedding!? I wanna play!! LOL... Congratulations! Share anything about the engagement that isn't too personal :biggrin: :biggrin: *listening*


----------



## heavyroller_78

congradulationa dan!, me and jaime are both very happy for you guys. :cheesy:


----------



## monte88

well ill let everyone know when the date is set..of course it will be when the weathers nice


----------



## Howard

Josh... here's the link to the Scrapbook page for the Vegas pics. It was cool to see you today- lets make it a habit, even if only online since we're both so busy!! :biggrin: 

Enjoy the pics, send in your e-mail confirmation, and drop a line every so often in the thread...

LV 2005 Scrapbook

http://southwestyouth.com/expressions/sb-0...6-supershow.htm


----------



## Howard

Penny for your thoughts Jill...


----------



## Howard

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Howard, showandgo*

What's up Jimmy :wave: Did you see the Majestics pics yet? I'll put them in the thread...


----------



## showandgo

great pics as usual howard no i didnt see those yet but i cant wait to


----------



## monte88

i got the new truucha video and showed jimmy as usually being the MC..majestics look good...and jimmy had a couple beers in his hand..oh by the way nice to see tommy can finally swing the impala and hit back bumper,,hehe


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from the Vegas Review/Bonfire last night at the house... we got a chance for the Vegas people to get together and share pics with those who couldn't go and to hang out with some friends we hadn't seen in a minute. 

[attachmentid=314581]

[attachmentid=314583]


----------



## heavyroller_78

erik your a punk for postin that pic! lol :0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 16 2005, 08:51 PM~4012308
> *erik your a punk for postin that pic! lol :0
> *


That pic is COOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 17 2005, 07:06 AM~4014347
> *:biggrin:
> *


You're smiling because you're engaged, aren't you? :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

:biggrin: we need to figure out a way to get max up here for the party, that fool would have a blast .and it would be funny as all hooch!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 17 2005, 04:17 PM~4017017
> *:biggrin: we need to figure out a way to get max up here for the party, that fool would have a blast .and it would be funny as all hooch!
> *


He said in Vegas that he was coming.


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2005, 09:58 AM~4015089
> *You're smiling because you're engaged, aren't you?  :biggrin:
> *


yup i cant keep the smile off my face..im very happy..me and her are looking for a car for her..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 17 2005, 06:39 PM~4018143
> *yup i cant keep the smile off my face..im very happy..me and her are looking for a car for her..
> *


Well congrats again to both of you... what kind of ride is she looking to get in to?


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 16 2005, 10:45 AM~4009612
> *congrats on the baby.i got engaged yesterday..i asked melissa to marry me :biggrin: LOWRIDER WEDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MELISSA, DON'T DO IT-----LOL........CONGRATS BROTHER, YOU KNOW IF YOU MARRY HER SHE BECOMES AN AUTOMATIC MEMBER OF THE BSP FAMILY......GO AHEAD , GET HER A RIDE....


----------



## classycaprice89

hey Erik I can't believe you put those pic up of all of use with the boose, hey who put that beer can in my hand?   

Hey Aug what does hooch mean? Are you geting ******* on me again?
:biggrin: 

Oh and congrats to Josh for the baby and to the couple getting married too LOVE is in the air just in time for cuddle up weather.


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Oct 18 2005, 08:14 PM~4026789
> *MELISSA, DON'T DO IT-----LOL........CONGRATS BROTHER, YOU KNOW IF YOU MARRY HER SHE BECOMES AN AUTOMATIC MEMBER OF THE BSP FAMILY......GO AHEAD , GET HER A RIDE....
> *


thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

josh is havin a baby? :uh:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 19 2005, 09:13 PM~4034155
> *josh is havin a baby? :uh:
> *


Nope... typo I think.


----------



## heavyroller_78

ok good :0


----------



## classycaprice89

soooo sorry that was a typo, good news everyone josh is not geting married or having a baby! :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

:biggrin:


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 19 2005, 06:13 PM~4034155
> *josh is havin a baby? :uh:
> *


Gee, I would have thought with all the baby enthusiasm as of late, you would have been happy if ANY one of us was expecting........It's funny that ever since we came home from Vegas nobody's insisting on babies anymore  OH, NOW I GET IT; you guys don't want babies anymore, you want show cars!  

Well, that's good; it saves my figure for a few more years anyways, if not my checkbook :cheesy:


----------



## pretty78

yeeah i agree Jill.......but now we are gonna be even more broke!!!


jaime


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Oct 20 2005, 02:36 PM~4040275
> *yeeah i agree Jill.......but now we are gonna be even more broke!!!
> jaime
> *


It's like I told Erik the other day, if we were a different kind of people, he'd already be figuring out ways to pimp me out for money for suspension and paint! :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Man, all these typos on here about babies and marriage, now I'm confused. I (Patrick) am the one who sent a PM saying I was having another baby. That kinda got woven into Dans wedding story...............I thought the last time I talked to Dan, he was having a baby as well................is he? At least I know I'm having another one, I have the test to prove it, and my lady is RALPHIN' up her food every other hour, so I'd say shes pretty pregnant right now........Now is marriage in my future.........................hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Madrox64

ME AND MY BABY :biggrin:


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Oct 20 2005, 03:09 PM~4040577
> *Man, all these typos on here about babies and marriage, now I'm confused.  I (Patrick) am the one who sent a PM saying I was having another baby.  That kinda got woven into Dans wedding story...............I thought the last time I talked to Dan, he was having a baby as well................is he?  At least I know I'm having another one, I have the test to prove it, and my lady is RALPHIN' up her food every other hour, so I'd say shes pretty pregnant right now........Now is marriage in my future.........................hmmmmmmmm.
> *


I was just wondering about that to myself a couple days after you announced the new baby! Well, if you ARE thinking about getting married soon, I have lots of cheap ideas and hook-ups to let you and Heather in on. Our wedding was incredibly cheap, but you'd never know it, and I don't mind sharing the tightwad tricks I learned.

ALso, I sympathize with Heather!!! I worked with my best friend when she was pregnant, and every day she lost her breakfast, lunch, and dinner! I think that MAY be a sign that it's a girl (she's helping mommy to lose weight now before the baby weight comes  )


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Oct 20 2005, 03:17 PM~4040632
> *ME AND MY BABY  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOHHHHH! I didn't know you and Anna had a bull terrier! (Or I forgot that I knew - ooops) :cheesy: 

He is truly adorable! How old is he?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Well, since we're hopin' for a girl this time, should I pray that she keeps pukin, LOL. Money is pretty tight (not as tight as it was a couple months ago, but still pretty tight), so you're gonna have to spill the beans here on your tips.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by EXP_1st_Lady_@Oct 20 2005, 03:26 PM~4040679
> *OOOOHHHHH!  I didn't know you and Anna had a bull terrier!  (Or I forgot that I knew - ooops)  :cheesy:
> 
> He is truly adorable!  How old is he?
> *




Well Oscar is 1 now...and both his ears finally stand up.....he's more than a hand full. I'll try and find a pic off my other "kid" dog.


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by EXP_1st_Lady_@Oct 20 2005, 02:44 PM~4040368
> *It's like I told Erik the other day, if we were a different kind of people, he'd already be figuring out ways to pimp me out for money for suspension and paint!  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *



ja ja ja...that's some funny chit right there!! *thinking of some ideas* :tongue:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 20 2005, 07:06 PM~4040948
> *ja ja ja...that's some funny chit right there!!  *thinking of some ideas* :tongue:
> *


Don't tell me you have the perfect corner out that way? *hoping* The car will be done in NO time!!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

ima have to come hang out with ya'll some time


----------



## pretty78

[/QUOTE]It's like I told Erik the other day, if we were a different kind of people, he'd already be figuring out ways to pimp me out for money for suspension and paint!


> oo and jill what about a radio you wanna get rid of that 8 track dont ya! :roflmao:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2005, 09:04 PM~4041658
> *ima have to come hang out with ya'll some time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

me 2


----------



## SwAnGiN88

any partys comein up???


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187+Oct 20 2005, 09:52 PM~4042017-->
> 
> 
> 
> any partys comein up???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saturday, November 5... Tattoo Party on my birthday. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 20 2005, 09:51 PM~4042009
> *me 2
> *


Que si...


----------



## SwAnGiN88

really, sweet im lookin to get 1


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i think i want this


----------



## Howard

EDIT - Moved post because EXP_1st_Lady posted under Howard log-in


----------



## SwAnGiN88

what ever all that means 
lol


----------



## Howard

EDIT - Post moved due to wrong log-in


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Oct 20 2005, 09:49 PM~4041995


It's like I told Erik the other day, if we were a different kind of people, he'd already be figuring out ways to pimp me out for money for suspension and paint! 


> *oo and jill what about a radio you wanna get rid of that 8 track dont ya!  :roflmao:
> *


See, now THAT I'm torn on.....Sometimes I miss the kind of system we have in the Caprice to bounce to, and then other times I think it's so friggin' cool to listen to old Eagles and War on 8 track. Plus, the NOVELTY! Who has an 8 track besides us? :worship: 

Anyways, if I'mma be workin' corners (especially corners in Cali courtesy of USO4VIDA) :uh: then I BEST be getting either my bike or my '67 Caprice!  Better yet, we might have to switch roles, and then HE can start makin' MY money  

Anyways, I love these darn smilies, and of course, there will be NO pimpin' going on in the Howard household :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i see, thats sweet that he does work like that, im really lookin to get it done to im thinkin geting it on my back or arm


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2005, 10:13 PM~4042138
> *what ever all that means
> lol
> *


Sorry about that- I know you're new to our thread. Welcome! All of this corner talk is uncharacteristic of me, I'm just feeling a little silly today because I'm overworked. Howard is my hubby, if that helps our rambling any!

And your tatttoo ideas are cool - the artist that does our parties does really good work, and alot of his pieces are in that type of style.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

now at the party how much are the tat's?

cause i been to some were they charge and some where they free


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

He does charge a minimum of $40 per tattoo, but the prices are fair. Usually if your tattoo is extremely detailed, of course it would have to be done in sessions, but he could do like an hour of the foundation/design at the party and you could then schedule sessions at the shop, depending on how big/detailed you want your piece to be. The shop is about 15 minutes away out suburban way.  

Sorry about the post mix-ups earlier, I did not realize that I was posting under Howard and not under my log-in.


----------



## pretty78

Yeah i understand about the Radio situation but i LOVE the radio and that would drive me crazy!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

what up ? hi Jill this is Max from Ohio tell everyone i said hello . :wave:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

aight i will get it figured out ... but im lookin to get that done


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 20 2005, 10:35 PM~4042300
> *what up ? hi Jill this is Max from Ohio tell everyone i said hello . :wave:
> *


You just did :biggrin: *in a polgergeist (sp?) voice* JILL'S NOT HERE!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 20 2005, 10:40 PM~4042331
> *You just did  :biggrin: *in a polgergeist (sp?) voice* JILL'S NOT HERE!
> *


ok......(in my best scooby doo voice ) rut ro raggy rhosts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 20 2005, 10:47 PM~4042383
> *ok......(in my best scooby doo voice ) rut ro raggy rhosts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Shaggy voice* I know Scoob... I hear them too! Yipes!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 20 2005, 10:51 PM~4042421
> **Shaggy voice*  I know Scoob... I hear them too!  Yipes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahahaha you are crazy man and that is not good cause look wh is saying it lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

i want a pic of my ugly ass face put right on my back..like steve-o from jackass...





























ok maybe not..i gotta stop drinking


----------



## Howard

Here you go Jamilia... I can't PM from work- look for UsoJohn's post. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry4021582


----------



## Tibult313Deep

wut up this is brent from switch i already posted on a different page but my ride was stolen a few weekends ago and has been seen driven around town a few times so if anyone sees it please notify me


----------



## heavyroller_78

which ride is yours homie? sorry to here about that man. let me know which one is yours and ill keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 22 2005, 02:58 AM~4049910
> *which ride is yours homie?  sorry to here about that man. let me know which one is yours and ill keep an eye out for it.
> *


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn how it get stolen? that sucks


----------



## Howard

Patrick... not sure who's pic this is, but I found it in the Cadillac thread. Thought it could be motivating!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

And here's some scenery pics from the plane leaving LV... just got the chance to mess with them today. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

And some last night/day people pics... some been posted, some not:


----------



## classycaprice89

did someone say stolen car sounds liek a job fro dun da da dun ..... inspector gadget I am on it!! Peeps who know me will understand


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by classycaprice89_@Oct 22 2005, 03:06 PM~4051352
> *did someone say stolen car sounds liek a job fro dun da da dun ..... inspector gadget I am on it!!  Peeps who know me will understand
> *


LOL!! :biggrin: :biggrin: This lady finds more rides than Xibit. You're in good hands


----------



## Tibult313Deep

thanks everybody and yeah thats a pic of my ride, i slipped up and they capitalized


----------



## TRUDAWG

Damn E....that looks like a post card!! :thumbsup: 











Who is that georgious women Standing next to the King Uce himself :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 22 2005, 06:33 PM~4052094
> *Damn E....that looks like a post card!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that georgious women Standing next to the King Uce himself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the props on the pic... y nuestra hermana pequeña estaba en Las Vegas con nosotros, pero nosotros no le vimos :dunno: Pero esta bien porque ella no está disponible, ella es familia


----------



## TRUDAWG

Si, Su todo bueno
No significó disrepect


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 22 2005, 07:57 PM~4052435
> *Si, Su todo bueno
> No significó disrepect
> *


Claro que si, todo esta bien... :thumbsup: 

Coming to the Tattoo Party in a couple weeks? Ruben from Chicago is supposed to be down to hang out with us all a bit... :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, my lady said you had called, sorry I missed it. I'm hoping to make it to the party at your house, my biggest worry is forgetting when it gets closer to the date. Look forward to seeing everybody again, it's been a minute.


----------



## monte88

well i have 2 offers for stright up trades on my caddy..i got a guy with this regal from ohio thats wants to trade and this guy with a caddy from vegas..cant decide but im gonna have a decision by tommorow


----------



## heavyroller_78

i like the regal!


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 23 2005, 10:10 AM~4054609
> *well i have 2 offers for stright up trades on my caddy..i got a guy with this regal from ohio thats wants to trade and this guy with a caddy from vegas..cant decide but im gonna have a decision by tommorow
> *


BOTH ARE NICE, BUT IF YOU WANT SOMETHING DIFFERENT GO WITH THE REGAL....I THINK THE REGAL IS THE SOUTHTOWN REGAL THAT WAS FEATURED A FEW YEARS BACK,,,,,NOT SURE...


----------



## monte88

yes it is the same regal..but i made a choice i dont want to drive something already all done up..im just gonna continue building mine..plus i already had a g-body car and i wont go back.. :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

good choice homie


----------



## Big Chief

Eric I would like to see all the pics from the Vegas trip, and the pics from the bomb fire at your house.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Oct 24 2005, 08:08 PM~4063280
> *Eric I would like to see all the pics from the Vegas trip, and the pics from the bomb fire at your house.
> *


The Vegas trip pics are up on the website in the Scrapbook :biggrin: :biggrin: And the bonfire... there are a couple pics up in the thread, just check back a few pages. I have more at the house for next time you come by.

PS- I see you checking out that Glasshouse Fest... you getting some ideas?


----------



## classycaprice89

I can't type spanish but I wil :biggrin: l say hello to Ryan.


----------



## Madrox64

efysbtr ytystb tyybsyt stsbybys ghgksu :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Oct 24 2005, 08:32 PM~4063441
> *efysbtr ytystb tyybsyt stsbybys ghgksu  :biggrin:
> *


Bammmmm!! That's what I'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

what up howard and the rest of the Expressions!


----------



## Por313Vida

si senor


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 24 2005, 06:19 PM~4063704
> *si senor
> *


waz-hap-in-ing

Howard ...what do you want for your birthday? aren't you like turning 30? :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Oct 24 2005, 06:24 PM~4063729
> *waz-hap-in-ing
> 
> Howard ...what do you want for your birthday? aren't you like turning 30? :biggrin:
> *


at the rate howard and augie are going there gonna want tattoo funds for his birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 24 2005, 06:29 PM~4063755
> *at the rate howard and augie are going there gonna want tattoo funds for his birthday :biggrin:
> *


yeah i hear that....bad thing about getting tatted on your b-day is when you drink it makes your blood thin....which makes you bled more when your getting tatted :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Oct 24 2005, 06:33 PM~4063777
> *yeah i hear that....bad thing about getting tatted on your b-day is when you drink it makes your blood thin....which makes you bled more when your getting tatted :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info! i guess im going have to cheif on a big one instead.!


----------



## Howard

LOL!! You're fools :roflmao: Hope to see you all here!

Let's do a roll call for who knows for sure that they're coming to the Tattoo Party on Saturday, November 5... 

1. Me :wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 24 2005, 06:54 PM~4063887
> *LOL!!  You're fools  :roflmao: Hope to see you all here!
> 
> Let's do a roll call for who knows for sure that they're coming to the Tattoo Party on Saturday, November 5...
> 
> 1. Me  :wave:
> *


2. sergio fo sho! :biggrin: maybe my lady. :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

3. me and jaime


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 24 2005, 10:16 PM~4064008
> *3. me and jaime
> *


Yeah... me and you are holding an expo, we'll just pay Chico (and take donations :0 ) to get us tatted on ALL DAY while everyone comes and watches!! Wouldn't that be great? :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2005, 12:39 PM~4051252
> *And some last night/day people pics... some been posted, some not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 24 2005, 07:31 PM~4064097
> *Yeah... me and you are holding an expo, we'll just pay Chico (and take donations  :0 ) to get us tatted on ALL DAY while everyone comes and watches!!  Wouldn't that be great?  :biggrin:
> *


hey, now where is he gonna get tatted now? he has no room.....LoL


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

i should be coming to the party. :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

change that should to an am!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i may be comeing to the party, not for sure got to see what's goin on with this deal on working on to get 2 new nice rides . can't let you guys know yet though


----------



## pimpjuice

this pic looks suspect. where are your hands































just kidding


----------



## monte88

--leaving for vegas friday for birthday..haha


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 24 2005, 10:57 PM~4064194
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up Cisco!? :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pimpjuice_@Oct 25 2005, 09:33 AM~4066353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic looks suspect. where are your hands
> just kidding
> *


LOL... I'll tell where they are (in PM)


----------



## classycaprice89

I am definately coming and hopefully getting some work too :biggrin:

:wave:


----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## Howard

edit

_this was a story for another forum... I wrote it and it wouldn't send and I couldn't save it. Now the time has come to put it where it belonged :biggrin: _


----------



## Big Chief

I'll be there and probably bring some of the family. See if my brother wants to get a tatoo, for one of his homies. That just got killed on a motor cylcle, 20 something years old. What a waist of life that's why a life should be charised.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Oct 25 2005, 12:54 PM~4067367
> *I'll be there and probably bring some of the family. See if my brother wants to get a tatoo, for one of his homies. That just got killed on a motor cylcle, 20 something years old.  What a waist of life that's why a life should be charised.
> *


Let me know if he needs space and sorry to hear about his boy. Hope to see the rest of the fam as well.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

sad to see people die on them bikes


----------



## heavyroller_78

ron whats up? tell andrew im sorry about his freind.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 24 2005, 07:31 PM~4064097
> *Yeah... me and you are holding an expo, we'll just pay Chico (and take donations  :0 ) to get us tatted on ALL DAY while everyone comes and watches!!  Wouldn't that be great?  :biggrin:
> *




set up a donation plate :biggrin: I'll put some doe in it for your birthday tats! 

you should get your chest or ribs/sides done like me...FEELS REAL GOOD :uh: 

Oh yeah, I'm planning to swing by to.....Annas coming to! PM me your address so I can put in on mapquest.


----------



## heavyroller_78

sweet !


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i need $$$ fo tat to


----------



## monte88

hey guys since alot of people dont have my number to call me ill post it up here in a bit..i gave my girl the money to go get 2 nextel phones so ill post my 2 way number up here in a few


----------



## SwAnGiN88

sweet shiz. im gonna be getin boost in a couple weeks


----------



## monte88

131*744712*10 my nextel number


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 25 2005, 09:10 PM~4071715
> *sweet !
> *


Oh yeah , Augie I'm gonna bring that Rider Chronicals for you !


----------



## SwAnGiN88

anyone got a nexttel phone for cheap?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

What people?


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 26 2005, 07:08 AM~4073448
> *hey guys since alot of people dont have my number to call me ill post it up here in a bit..i gave my girl the money to go get 2 nextel phones so ill post my 2 way number up here in a few
> *


I have ur number cutie lol jk


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Oct 25 2005, 07:53 PM~4069917-->
> 
> 
> 
> set up a donation plate :biggrin: I'll put some doe in it for your birthday tats!
> 
> you should get your chest or ribs/sides done like me...FEELS REAL GOOD :uh:
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm planning to swing by to.....Annas coming to! PM me your address so I can put  in on mapquest.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yall don't have to do that now...
> 
> It'll be good to see you both again. You going to make a day of it or come by later in the evening? Either way is fine but so people know (most have been, but those who haven't) we start about 1p and go until about 12a or so. Bring something if you want but most don't need to because if everyone brought stuff there would be too much. CAN'T WAIT!! Love the Tattoo Parties... a great time to just kick back and be with your people all day :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Oct 26 2005, 06:10 PM~4076810
> *Oh yeah , Augie I'm gonna bring that Rider Chronicals for you !
> *


STILL can't believe you're willing to give it up :dunno:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Can I come and if so, what kinda money should I bring, i know i want to add onto my lowrider scene on my arm......


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Oct 26 2005, 08:23 PM~4077768
> *Can I come and if so, what kinda money should I bring, i know i want to add onto my lowrider scene on my arm......
> *


Yeah... come through, only thing is I'm not SURE about who/what work he'll be doing. If it's detailed work he'll probably refer you to the shop. But if you want something FOR SURE make sure to let me know soon so I can have enough room for everyone. About loot... bring what you got and he'll tell you what he can do but his prices are TIGHT! Rule of thumb, if it takes more than an hour it's probably better for the shop.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Oct 26 2005, 07:42 PM~4077492
> * What people?
> *


What up Orlando? Hey... you coming to the IN show in April? Wasn't sure if you all make it up here for that.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 26 2005, 05:28 PM~4077802
> *What up Orlando?  Hey... you coming to the IN show in April?  Wasn't sure if you all make it up here for that.
> *


Yea I'll be there!!


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 26 2005, 07:26 PM~4077792
> *Yeah... come through, only thing is I'm not SURE about who/what work he'll be doing.  If it's detailed work he'll probably refer you to the shop.  But if you want something FOR SURE make sure to let me know soon so I can have enough room for everyone.  About loot... bring what you got and he'll tell you what he can do but his prices are TIGHT!  Rule of thumb, if it takes more than an hour it's probably better for the shop.
> *



right, well i wanted to add onto this....



















I wanted to put a 85 monte on it, the one thats inside the Nov. 05 issue of LRM, the one thats hangin on pg 20... but thats kinda alot of detail, ill talk to lethal joe see if he wants to stop up


----------



## Jake Jizzo

sorry about the glare, its a pic from when i first got it and i had ink fix on it...... fuckin light


----------



## Madrox64

Will there be cake and pie at the party? :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

jake how much that one run you it's pimpin homie, Im wanting a 64 bustin 3 but with other shit around it


----------



## Jake Jizzo

I paid 90, i also get hooked up by my guy


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn im paying $90 to get dis done, pic that i won at the county fair


----------



## Jake Jizzo

i got that poster, its awsome, u getting it all or just the 63


----------



## SwAnGiN88

im thinking off geting it all, but i want someone to draw it up so detroit is in the back ground or something


----------



## heavyroller_78

dont always try to just find cheap work, yeah i know people want to save loot and all but i would rather kick out a little extra loot and make sure my shit is tight. good thing about chico is he is a hot artist and he keeps his prices low, anyone caught trying to swindle him down on prices will get their pockets ran by me!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

, yeah i know what ya mean i really wanna get mine done soon, how much will he charge me?


----------



## elchulo1982

WHAT UP EXPRESSIONS C.C GRETTINGS FROM ALL OF CITY LIMITS C.C IVE BEEN ON YOUR FORUM READING AND WE RESPECT WHAT YOU DO WITH THE KIDS AND LIKE ALL THE PICTURES ON YOUR SITE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD POST A CLUB PICTURE SO YOU COULD GET A IDEA WHO WE ARE YOU GUYS KEEP RIDIN.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

koo koo


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## heavyroller_78

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 26 2005, 10:01 PM~4079881
> *WHAT UP EXPRESSIONS C.C  GRETTINGS FROM  ALL OF CITY LIMITS C.C IVE BEEN ON YOUR FORUM READING AND WE RESPECT WHAT YOU DO WITH THE KIDS  AND LIKE ALL THE PICTURES ON YOUR SITE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD POST A CLUB PICTURE SO YOU COULD GET A IDEA WHO WE ARE YOU GUYS KEEP RIDIN.
> *


thanks man that really means alot everytime someone says they respect what we do with the kids, they are the ones who will keep this moving when we hang it up, and they will do it in a positive way!


----------



## monte88

FLYING TO VEGAS TOMMOROW FOR MY BIRTHDAY..I THINK ITS LIKE 80 THERE RIGHT NOW..HEHE


----------



## TRUDAWG

Cool!!! I'm flying out to Phoenix next weekend to get a relief from this cold weather. The sad part is we haven't seen nothing yet


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 27 2005, 02:39 PM~4083871
> *Cool!!! I'm flying out to Phoenix next weekend to get a relief from this cold weather. The sad part is we haven't seen nothing yet
> *


Thats why i hate Michigan!!! i wanna go back to vegas......


----------



## monte88

getting everything ready..BYE!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

lol you guys are gonna get use to the weather and then come back and being bitchy as hell. cause of this cold shit


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 28 2005, 06:11 AM~4086737
> *getting everything ready..BYE!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




Be safe dick...... so jealous.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What up Expressions, been a minute since I've been on...........Comcast shut me down for a minute, paid my bill, and now I'm back in business. Saw the pic of that Caddy Erik, and when I thought about it, any pic is motivation. Hope to swing by the party next week. Been busy working in my garage on cars for a little side money, so slowly but surely I'm diggin myself outta this hole. It doesn't look like my brother is gonna be buying my Caprice, so I'm gettin' ready to slap the FOR SALE signs in it. You know anyone interested, let me know. I have a few minor things I wanna get fixed on it, and I'll probably put $3000 or best offer on it.


----------



## TRUDAWG

:wave:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Wonder if this pic goes through...................


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Cool.................it worked.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

DA CADDY


----------



## A_D_4coupe

One MO..............


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 28 2005, 06:23 PM~4090180
> *:wave:
> *


What up Ryan... you coming to the Tattoo Party next week? :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Oct 28 2005, 06:16 PM~4090153
> *What up Expressions, been a minute since I've been on...........Comcast shut me down for a minute, paid my bill, and now I'm back in business.  Saw the pic of that Caddy Erik, and when I thought about it, any pic is motivation.  Hope to swing by the party next week.  Been busy working in my garage on cars for a little side money, so slowly but surely I'm diggin myself outta this hole.  It doesn't look like my brother is gonna be buying my Caprice, so I'm gettin' ready to slap the FOR SALE signs in it.  You know anyone interested, let me know.  I have a few minor things I wanna get fixed on it, and I'll probably put $3000 or best offer on it.
> *


Glad to hear things are looking up... $3000!? WOW! I'll let a couple people know... did it just get hit? Or was that minor and repaired? Couldn't remember. Hope you CAN come by the party and Heather too. Cool pics of the young one! :thumbsup:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Oct 28 2005, 06:35 PM~4091116
> *One MO..............
> *


He is so frickin cute!!!


----------



## pretty78

And in his costume!!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

is he a skunk??? if so is that the one off of the cartoon thats always in love :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<HOUSE PARTY HOPPIN ALL NIGHT ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue: 


whooooooooooooooooo drink till I ...... :barf: :tongue:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn why's our post been dead in the beast couple days


----------



## uso4vida

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 30 2005, 10:34 AM~4098559
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: What's been up out that way Robert? You all STILL have shows going on don't you? CRAZY! It's already getting cold here... took the ride out yesterday and hit Vernor a few times with the kids though because it was sunny and nice. May have to do it again today :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, he's a skunk, but this costume isn't the Looneytunes character, just some outfit from Kmart or Meijer (not sure which). The skunk tail in the back looks funny too.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

here are a couple more............


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I walked into his brothers bedroom looking for him, and found him in the damn toybox, LOL. And check him out with the Spiderman goggles on.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

...........


----------



## Howard

LOL!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pretty78

He is a beautiful little boy.....and that smile!! awww i love the costume pics!!!


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Hey Howard, I made a new video, not too many lows but still cool


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214734


----------



## monte88

im back from vegas and all i brought back was 57 stitches in m hand :angry:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What the hell happened to you now man????????


----------



## heavyroller_78

tight video jake! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 30 2005, 07:34 PM~4101395
> *tight video jake! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

yall should comment on that thread that the videos on so more people watch it!


----------



## Por313Vida

nice video clip!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Oct 30 2005, 06:12 PM~4100704
> *Hey Howard, I made a new video, not too many lows but still cool
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214734
> *


Yeah... tight clips. I left a comment in the thread. Looks NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

thanks it needed a bump


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Oct 30 2005, 05:10 PM~4100985
> *What the hell happened to you now man????????
> *


put it this way...exploding batterys and human flesh dont mix well :angry:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn homie that sucks


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 31 2005, 04:01 AM~4105207
> *put it this way...exploding batterys and human flesh dont mix well :angry:
> *


all man i know how that feels! that sucks.


----------



## Por313Vida

happy halloween!!!


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 31 2005, 10:31 AM~4105779
> *all man i know how that feels! that sucks.
> *



Lethal Joe has done that, not pretty....


----------



## Howard

I'M BACK!! Where have I been (actually haven't been gone long enough to be considered 'gone')? Learning how to UN-hack our websites discussion forum that was hacked yesterday by an anti-terrorist public service announcement group somehow. But yeah, now I'm back (as well as the Inside Southwest Detroit forums) with new foruming/admin skills that I hope I'll never have to use again :uh: 

So... Dan, LOL, you alright you crazy bastard?


----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

what were you doing around batteries on your vacation danny?  

whats up sergio? i cruised by your dads pad today to see what you were working on with the boys but you werent outside and i forgot which house it was!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 31 2005, 09:49 PM~4111060
> *what were you doing around batteries on your vacation danny?
> 
> whats up sergio? i cruised by your dads pad today to see what you were working on with the boys but you werent outside and i forgot which house it was!
> *


yea we are working on a 1969 chevy pickup. we will be there early on saturday if you want to stop by. i want to get an early start so i can get to go to erics and get my arm tatted..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 29 2005, 01:34 AM~4092981
> *What up Ryan... you coming to the Tattoo Party next week?  :biggrin:
> *


You know I'm coming through to show my love and support :thumbsup: 
thinking about gettin a R.I.P tatto for my marriage 9-26-03 to 11-1-05 :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

sorry about your loss ryan :tears: :tears:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

yo ryan have you talked to mike latly? ( ride4life)


----------



## Jake Jizzo

New Jizzo Video up today!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=215354


----------



## SwAnGiN88

SWEET SHIT   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

bump


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Nov 1 2005, 11:35 PM~4118227
> *yo ryan have you talked to mike latly? ( ride4life)
> *


no I haven't talked to him in awhile


----------



## classycaprice89

Yes those RIP's are quite popular


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 2 2005, 09:07 AM~4119774
> *no I haven't talked to him in awhile
> *




Damn, he has been trying to get ahold of me, and when i call his phone i get no answer


----------



## Por313Vida

he eric how much would something like this run?


----------



## monte88

whats up howard havent heard from you guys in a while..u guys have my number i think so give me a call lets get together and plan something..no bowling until my hand heals up though..but call me any ways


----------



## SwAnGiN88

shit lets go skateing LOL j/p 


how long till that shit heals up dan?


----------



## monte88

AT LEAST 1 MONTH..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 3 2005, 08:52 AM~4126862
> *whats up howard havent heard from you guys in a while..u guys have my number i think so give me a call lets get together and plan something..no bowling until my hand heals up though..but call me any ways
> *


Yeah... we both been in and out of town and working right? It's cool. Of course, I hope to see you this weekend at the house though :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

u guys can come by and we can play some cards and drink a little if u want to..i have the house pretty much together now..im trying to get the wet bar together and get the carper laid down there


----------



## SwAnGiN88

that be sweet


----------



## heavyroller_78

dan check your pms
and how did you hurt your hand again?


----------



## monte88

BATTERY EXPLODED WHILE I WAS REACHINGUNDER IT..GROUNDED ITSLEF OUT OF SOMESHIT..ALL I KNOW IS I DIDNT KNOW HOW COOL A KNUCKLE LOOKED WITHOUT SKIN AROUND IT


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Hey Eric, i dont know if ima be able to show up... Joe Just got the new Low yesterday and the hydros need alot of work, hes afraid to drive it far so he said he prolly cant go... and on top of tha my aunt asked me to give her a ride home and i dont know where the eff she lives, all i know is its far from me.,


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 5 2005, 12:38 PM~4142931
> *Hey Eric, i dont know if ima be able to show up... Joe Just got the new Low yesterday and the hydros need alot of work, hes afraid to drive it far so he said he prolly cant go... and on top of tha my aunt asked me to give her a ride home and i dont know where the eff she lives, all i know is its far from me.,
> *


Leave the low-low at home and the two of you get down here with Jericho or something :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2005, 12:12 PM~4143041
> *Leave the low-low at home and the two of you get down here with Jericho or something  :biggrin:
> *



Im trying to call the fucker and he aint answerin.... maybe ill just drive down by myself.... i dont know , i wanna come but i dont know exactly whats going on


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 5 2005, 02:50 PM~4143332
> *Im trying to call the fucker and he aint answerin.... maybe ill just drive down by myself.... i dont know , i wanna come but i dont know exactly whats going on
> *


That's the spirit! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2005, 02:21 PM~4143478
> *That's the spirit!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



My friends treat me like shit


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Once again, another party I miss. Oh well, it's not like I was laying on my ass today, made $120 from this car we worked on for this lady, and now we got alot more work lined up. We delivered her Grand Prix to her today, and she was lovin it. This car has been sittin for years, and we cleaned it up, put new pads, rotors, and struts on it.

We handed her the keys, popped her coller, and told her, "You've unofficially been pimped.".........................LOL  

Can't wait to see the pics though, which knowing Erik and Augie, plenty were probably taken.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Nov 6 2005, 12:20 AM~4146335
> *Once again, another party I miss.  Oh well, it's not like I was laying on my ass today, made $120 from this car we worked on for this lady, and now we got alot more work lined up.  We delivered her Grand Prix to her today, and she was lovin it.  This car has been sittin for years, and we cleaned it up, put new pads, rotors, and struts on it.
> 
> We handed her the keys, popped her coller, and told her, "You've unofficially been pimped.".........................LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics though, which knowing Erik and Augie, plenty were probably taken.
> *


LOL It's cool though... we'll catch up soon I'm sure :biggrin: People are still here. Graig is the last one getting work and he's about 15 minutes in. :thumbsup: I have SOOO many individual thankyous for people from today so I'll just say thanks to everyone that came by (and those who are still here)- especially Por Vida CC, and the whole Expressions Family. 

Just so you know Charles won the 50/50. This is the best birthday I can remember because I got to spend it at home with all my people... usually it falls midweek and I'm always real busy in the fall so this was NICE!! Thanks again to everyone for that!! I'll try to get pics soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

What up homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

Thought I'd pop in and say hello :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO+Nov 6 2005, 01:06 AM~4146485-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up homies!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!! What's been up down there? What has your post-hurricane weather been?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURY_@Nov 6 2005, 01:58 AM~4146718
> *Thought I'd pop in and say hello  :biggrin:
> *


Thought I'd say hello back! :biggrin: :wave: I'm 27 now :0


----------



## uso4vida

Thought I'd say hello back! :biggrin: :wave: I'm 27 now :0
[/quote]


Starting to feel it in your bones?? :dunno: :dunno: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethaljoe

i thought i would stop and say whats up to my boys hows everyone doin we need to get together sometime holla back
lethaljoe


----------



## monte88

no





































j/k sounds good


----------



## lethaljoe

haha dick jp


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by uso4vida+Nov 6 2005, 12:29 PM~4148023-->
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to feel it in your bones?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... but that was last year LOL For real though... I LOVE this age, man 24-30 is pretty HOT to me for so many reasons! Loving it!\
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MrLethalLowz_@Nov 6 2005, 01:06 PM~4148190
> *i thought i would stop and say whats up to my boys hows everyone doin we need to get together sometime holla back
> lethaljoe
> *


Yeah... we're having a Tattoo Party coming up on... OH, WAIT, that was last night :0  :thumbsup: Just playing, wish you could've made it though.


----------



## lethaljoe

im sorry man i sent you a pm tellin ya why i didnt go...im sure you got it.....i wish i could have gone tho...it would have been fun..
ill call ya this week somtime
one luv
lethaljoe


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

don't worry i tried to call him about the tatt party and he would not answer  . hope all went well with it man.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz+Nov 6 2005, 02:08 PM~4148653-->
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry man i sent you a pm tellin ya why i didnt go...im sure you got it.....i wish i could have gone tho...it would have been fun..
> ill call ya this week somtime
> one luv
> lethaljoe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 6 2005, 05:35 PM~4149857
> *don't worry i tried to call him about the tatt party and he would not answer   . hope all went well with it man.
> *


:biggrin: LOL... Come on, not fair . :buttkick: :biggrin: The only missed call from OH I had yesterday was at 10p and we chatted about the party and you coming up back and forth on PM yesterday. It's cool people... everyone was invited and accomodated *I'm just giving you all a hard time because I like chilling with all of you but the party turned out good and we'll have more in the future. * 

Max... Ruben should be coming up later in the month, maybe you could come the same weekend and we can all go out and chill or something :dunno: If not maybe we'll come down to Lima and see how you all do it, anything coming up? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

nothing that i know of man just getting cold and working you know.but we can hook up and do something you know.


----------



## heavyroller_78

whats up max i havent seen you on line in a while how you been?


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 6 2005, 06:35 PM~4151071
> *nothing that i know of man just getting cold and working you know.but we can hook up and do something you know.
> *


let me know too im down to drive to ohio i like the shows out there


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Nov 6 2005, 09:48 PM~4151685
> *whats up max i havent seen you on line in a while how you been?
> *


nothing bro i have been on i just have not said anything you know.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 6 2005, 10:15 AM~4147978
> *Hey!!  What's been up down there?  What has your post-hurricane weather been?
> Thought I'd say hello back! :biggrin:  :wave:  I'm 27 now  :0
> *


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jake Jizzo

I woulda gone under different circumstances like if my dickhead friend (who im not gonna mention any names....... Jericho aka Madox64 .... ) would have answered his phone... but yea i wish i coula been there homie



btw jk Jericho, u know ur my homie g shizzle and what not.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 7 2005, 12:23 AM~4152264
> *Happy Birthday
> *


:biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 6 2005, 11:56 PM~4153011
> *I woulda gone under different circumstances like if my dickhead friend (who im not gonna mention any names....... Jericho aka Madox64 .... ) would have answered his phone... but yea i wish i coula been there homie
> btw jk Jericho, u know ur my homie g shizzle and what not.
> *




OK heres my whole explanation....first Istill need to calll ya'll back.and talk in person...I had a pretty rough weekend...first my wife went up north for the weekend....then I had to work Saterday .....I was suppose to get off at noon but worked till about 1 or so....then when I got home , I was on lay it low and seen your post "Jake" seening that I was Hoed out...and had nobody to ride down with I hopped on my 50 and scotted over too my homies house..."WITH NO CELL PHONE WALLET OR KEYS......as I pulled up to his house he was outside raking up leafs with one hand....cause his other one is in cast...any hoot I basically raked his front and back yard....started drinking like an idiot.....then drank more....it was like 5 then I went home grabbed my wallet went to the store bought 1/5 and we went back to his crib and had a big ol house party....and after a late night around 3 in the morning I went to bed and called it a day...I know I suck cause I can;t call people back or tell them I'm not coming....I will still make it to Howards crib soon and whats this I here your brother bought a new car? I bet its not as bad ass as that 2 door he "gave away" :uh: Oh well hopefully no hard feelings.....,,,,,,,and hey Augie I still have that Rider Chronicales for ya! PROMISE  


BLA BLA BLA look at me I'm going on like Howard! :biggrin: J/K


LOVE YOU ALL 

Jericho 













:biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

dont sweat it bro, we just wanted to kick it with our extended family, and ill get that video from you next time i see ya


----------



## lethaljoe

hey i fuckin make mistakes so kiss my ass..............i was just so fed up with the problems with that bitch i got mad and traded it 

yea i regret it but i cant change the past or get the car back.......but i will do my best at makin this next one bad as fuck.....im gettin tired of having new cars so i think im done


key word there is think cause i never know what to do with these damn cars im so impatient......holla at me jerico


----------



## monte88

yeah your impatient as hell..but thats good shows motivation


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 7 2005, 10:12 PM~4158734
> *hey i fuckin make mistakes so kiss my ass..............i was just so fed up with the problems with that bitch i got mad and traded it
> 
> yea i regret it but i cant change the past or get the car back.......but i will do my best at makin this next one bad as fuck.....im gettin tired of having new cars so i think im done
> key word there is think cause i never know what to do with these damn cars im so impatient......holla at me jerico
> *




you need so sell the new one to me


----------



## lethaljoe

talk to me man give me a better price than 2500 you dick


----------



## monte88

2500.00 is a good price for a g-body..lol..now if it were a caddy it would be worth alot more..hehe,,


----------



## lethaljoe

i know i know
but i want 3500


----------



## monte88

not gonna get that froma g-body..but good luck


----------



## SwAnGiN88

tell him what's up dan :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


$2,500


----------



## lethaljoe

ill find someone watch me then ima say you guys suck lol


----------



## classycaprice89

PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!
:worship:


----------



## heavyroller_78

we should have a big ass christmas party!


----------



## lethaljoe

we can have it in waterford at las pirmades mexican resturant


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i need a project


----------



## UFAMEA

hello fambam i hope all is good with you all onelove!


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 8 2005, 08:23 PM~4166707
> *we can have it in waterford at las pirmades mexican resturant
> *


mexican food on christmas :barf:


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 8 2005, 05:04 PM~4164836
> *ill find someone watch me then ima say you guys suck lol
> *


ucan say i suck..ill just call him a sucker and laugh..but hey sell it to true blue for 2500.00


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Nov 8 2005, 08:19 PM~4166681
> *we should have a big ass christmas party!
> *


hey im with that :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 8 2005, 11:25 PM~4168308
> *hello fambam i hope all is good with you all onelove!
> *


same to u..happy holidays


----------



## SHOWTIME916

MY BOY KITA TOLD ME THERE WERE SOME GRAFFITI WRITERS UP IN THIS THREAD.....

WATCHU KNOW ABOUT A RACK OF PAINT LIKE THIS............. :biggrin: MY HOMEBOYS GARAGE FULL OF OLD SCHOOL  


KEEP HITTING THOSE FREIGHTS!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Nov 9 2005, 02:15 PM~4172834-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY BOY KITA TOLD ME THERE WERE SOME GRAFFITI WRITERS UP IN THIS THREAD.....
> 
> WATCHU KNOW ABOUT A RACK OF PAINT LIKE THIS............. :biggrin:  MY HOMEBOYS GARAGE FULL OF OLD SCHOOL
> KEEP HITTING THOSE FREIGHTS!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Nov 9 2005, 03:14 PM~4173282
> *
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 9 2005, 01:25 AM~4168308
> *hello fambam i hope all is good with you all onelove!
> *


Hey Kita... :biggrin: How's it been? Haven't been online as much the last couple weeks. Everything's good I hope... you sending graf seekers around here :biggrin: Well here's a couple threads that may be of interest that have to do with a little with the scene here in Detroit.

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/bulletinboard/index.php?c=5

Here's some sample pics...


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 9 2005, 09:05 PM~4175804
> *Hey Kita...  :biggrin: How's it been?  Haven't been online as much the last couple weeks.  Everything's good I hope... you sending graf seekers around here  :biggrin:  Well here's a couple threads that may be of interest that have to do with a little with the scene here in Detroit.
> 
> http://www.insidesouthwest.com/bulletinboard/index.php?c=5
> 
> Here's some sample pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight howard all my cousin and fambam are tagger crew in norcal and socal uso.


----------



## monte88

kita u have a pm


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 10 2005, 12:15 AM~4175860
> *tight howard all my cousin and fambam are tagger crew in norcal and socal uso.
> *


Got any pics of their work? Can never get enough...

Check this link out as well... 
http://www.insidesouthwest.com/artofswd-aerosolart.htm


----------



## NIMSTER64

sup homies how you doing Erik?hows everything out there?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2005, 12:38 PM~4178068
> *sup homies how you doing Erik?hows everything out there?
> *


Everything's good bro! And in Chicago? I keep asking... but how's everyone spending the off-season? And last... I missed you in Vegas. I saw a couple of the Chicago members and they said you were "over there" but we didn't cross paths. I was sure we'd all catch up in the Midwest, especially since you all are in Detroit as much as I am :biggrin: 

Alright... talk to you later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

And Serg... I got the PM but can't reply from this computer (PM's, e-mail, other long-form submissions, etc.). I'll get at you tonight when I get home from work (around 700-715p)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 10 2005, 11:51 AM~4178166
> *Everything's good bro!  And in Chicago?  I keep asking... but how's everyone spending the off-season?  And last... I missed you in Vegas.  I saw a couple of the Chicago members and they said you were "over there" but we didn't cross paths.  I was sure we'd all catch up in the Midwest, especially since you all are in Detroit as much as I am  :biggrin:
> 
> Alright... talk to you later.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea we did.well shit evereything is good out here just got back from FL.served some fools out there now just waiting for the 1st to head on out to LA.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 10 2005, 09:55 AM~4178191
> *And Serg... I got the PM but can't reply from this computer (PM's, e-mail, other long-form submissions, etc.).  I'll get at you tonight when I get home from work (around 700-715p)
> *


cool :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Howard

Alright everyone... here's the pics from the Tattoo Party last weekend. Enjoy!

November 5th Tattoo Party
www.expressionsdesign.net/pictures/people


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL

[attachmentid=345614]

:uh:


----------



## Por313Vida

*yea boy!*


----------



## LUXURY

Howard did you forget? LOL


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Erik, just went through the pics. I was crackin' up when I came across the one of you with all the money hangin' out your pocket and hat. Priceless, LOL.

On a more somber note, please say a prayer for my cousin Mike. His wife is pregnant with their twins, and I just found out she was rushed to the hospital with contractions, and she's only 24 weeks pregnant, so if she has the babies now, they're in grave danger of not surviving or having other problems. Thanks.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Nov 10 2005, 10:11 PM~4183055
> *Erik, just went through the pics.  I was crackin' up when I came across the one of you with all the money hangin' out your pocket and hat.  Priceless, LOL.
> 
> On a more somber note, please say a prayer for my cousin Mike.  His wife is pregnant with their twins, and I just found out she was rushed to the hospital with contractions, and she's only 24 weeks pregnant, so if she has the babies now, they're in grave danger of not surviving or having other problems.  Thanks.
> *


The family will be in our prayers.

:angel:


----------



## monte88

prayer said


----------



## Howard

You'll be in our prayers (I've been praying ALOT more lately  ) and I'll take it to work... I work with a couple prayer WARRIORS :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 10 2005, 11:22 PM~4182744
> *Howard did you forget? LOL
> *


No... :biggrin: We have All Saints Youth Night (bonfire tonight!! wooo hooo) tonight and quite a day tomorrow but I'll try and send it by this weekend. Sorry about the delay. Can't wait to see more of your work


----------



## SwAnGiN88

howard what's up my homie?


----------



## FoolishinVegas

You stopping in to say HI!! :wave: .......when will we see you guys again ??


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by STUGOTSGIRL_@Nov 10 2005, 11:50 PM~4182584
> *[attachmentid=345614]
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHATSUP WILL :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187+Nov 11 2005, 02:08 PM~4186090-->
> 
> 
> 
> howard what's up my homie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey... what up!? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoolishinVegas_@Nov 11 2005, 02:50 PM~4186469
> *You stopping in to say HI!!  :wave: .......when will we see you guys again ??
> *


You going to Indianapolis? We'll be there rides or not


----------



## pretty78

Erik the tat party looked so fun im sorry i missed it but hey i had to :biggrin:.......pics look great to!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Nov 11 2005, 05:51 PM~4187397
> *Erik the tat party looked so fun im sorry i missed it but hey i had to :biggrin:.......pics look great to!!!
> *


No problem... it was fun. There will be more :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 11 2005, 06:48 AM~4184753
> *No...  :biggrin: We have All Saints Youth Night (bonfire tonight!!  wooo hooo) tonight and quite a day tomorrow but I'll try and send it by this weekend.  Sorry about the delay.  Can't wait to see more of your work
> *


Soon...theres a show in Odessa next weekend. I'll take some good pictures there.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 11 2005, 07:36 PM~4187743
> *Soon...theres a show in Odessa next weekend. I'll take some good pictures there.
> *


WHATSUP LARISSA!!! DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY HI OR WHAT :uh:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 11 2005, 04:39 PM~4187758
> *WHATSUP LARISSA!!! DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY HI OR WHAT :uh:
> *


my bad mr. offtopic popular..LOL

hi scotty :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 11 2005, 02:00 PM~4186885
> *Hey... what up!?  :biggrin:
> You going to Indianapolis?  We'll be there rides or not
> *


That goes for me too; if we do, you can find us at "BABES" :biggrin: AAALLLL weekend long when we're not at the show facilities. I swear; we run that place for 3 nights in a row :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

[attachmentid=346536]
im off topic but seen u like tats. just got it worked on last night
by "freehand rob" hes from that area its the view from SW.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 11 2005, 05:26 PM~4188071
> *That goes for me too; if we do, you can find us at "BABES" :biggrin:  AAALLLL weekend long when we're not at the show facilities. I swear; we run that place for 3 nights in a row :rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *


we'll see this year


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 11 2005, 03:11 PM~4187546
> *No problem... it was fun.  There will be more  :thumbsup:
> *


i know and maybe i can get my ankle done wooo hooo...i have to find a pic....


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 11 2005, 06:28 PM~4188469
> *we'll see this year
> *


 :0 :banghead: .. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 11 2005, 07:43 PM~4187789
> *my bad mr. offtopic popular..LOL
> 
> hi scotty  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

holy uce representation! hi everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Nov 12 2005, 07:46 PM~4193967
> *holy uce representation! hi everyone! :thumbsup:
> *


you know!...LOL

how are you doing mijo?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 12 2005, 02:06 PM~4192391
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lethaljoe

yo eric holla at me today man


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks for the prayers y'all. My cousins wife is doing better now, but she's in the hospital now until she has the babies. We had family in from out of town for her baby shower this weekend, and unfortunately she had to miss it. My woman was in emergency Friday for our baby, but everything appears to be OK as of right now. It's been a bad couple of weeks for me lately, but that's life, you gotta take the good with the bad. Hope everybody else is doing well. Gotta run, going to the Lions game, and pray they play good.


----------



## lethaljoe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

*go lions!!!!*


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 13 2005, 03:43 PM~4197085
> *go lions!!!!
> *


I feel like a tough-love parent rooting for these guys :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

bump ....bump bump


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 14 2005, 04:18 PM~4204614
> *bump ....bump bump
> *


thats hillbilly as hell :roflmao:


----------



## heavyroller_78

ehh! what the hell? it looks as nice as any of the hoppers in the truucha videos :cheesy:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

bump bump


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 15 2005, 07:53 PM~4212130
> *bump bump
> *


Boom... bump, bump, bump. Sounds good. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe

sup all thought i would bump that shit too holla


----------



## Big Chief

PISTON BASKETBALL 7-0 MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Nov 15 2005, 07:53 PM~4213417
> *PISTON BASKETBALL 7-0 MOTHERFUCKERS
> *


gotta love that new coach!


----------



## Por313Vida

Por Vida car club is doing a raffle for its 10th year anniversary
1st place set of 20" xtreme wirewheels
2nd place set of 14x7 xtreme wirewheels
3rd to be announced</span>

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>raffel will be drawn at the world of wheels car show in biruchrun michigan. need not be present to win!!! for more info contact howard!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Nov 15 2005, 10:53 PM~4213417
> *PISTON BASKETBALL 7-0 MOTHERFUCKERS
> *


Now... they're easy to root for :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 16 2005, 12:43 PM~4216534
> *Por Vida car club is doing a raffle for its 10th year anniversary
> 1st place set of 20"  xtreme wirewheels
> 2nd place set of 14x7 xtreme wirewheels
> 3rd to be announced</span>
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>raffel will be drawn at the world of wheels car show in biruchrun michigan. need not be present to win!!! for more info contact howard!!!
> *


Only got 10 sold Sergio... still asking people though :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'll buy a couple! How much are they?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2005, 11:17 PM~4228555
> *I'll buy a couple! How much are they?
> *


Tickets are $5... I always have them in my pocket :biggrin: I'll bring them to Hooters on Sunday if we all go.


----------



## lethaljoe

ill buy some but if i get first prize someone is gonna have to trade me for 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Alright... here's some pics from the weekend. These are from Rudy's gathering last night, he was hoping for snow... maybe next time. He should have more pics.




























Serg... I'll post a few and you can take the rest and post/save or whatever but the group pic is for your girl and her girls for their MySpace pages. :biggrin: Thanks for the invite... it was REAL!! LOL Enjoy the pics!










The fragile feet of the Detroit lowriders network...


----------



## lethaljoe

looks like fun


----------



## Por313Vida

great pics eric. let me know you need more raffle tickets.


----------



## pretty78

Those pics are cool i love the one w/ augs and Alexs feet LoL

And happy birthday serg hope nyou had a great night!!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Nov 20 2005, 08:11 PM~4245731
> *Those pics are cool i love the one w/ augs and Alexs feet LoL
> 
> And happy birthday serg hope nyou had a great night!!!
> *


thanks i had a great time. thanks to everyone who came out. it was real fun!










here we are trying to keep lowriding alive over the winter.

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 21 2005, 01:14 PM~4248252
> *thanks i had a great time. thanks to everyone who came out. it was real fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are trying to keep lowriding alive over the winter.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL :thumbsup:... Hey, you keep it alive, and I'll take pictures :biggrin: 

Here's a couple more shots of keeping lowriding warm in the cold months...


----------



## Por313Vida

looks like it was fun! when is the next time that everyone is getting together again?


----------



## Big Chief

HOOTERS!!! HOOTERS!!! HOOTERS!!! Gata love those wings. Them HOT WINGS Are Fucking Nice. lol Aint that right Alex?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Nov 21 2005, 06:34 PM~4251459
> *HOOTERS!!! HOOTERS!!! HOOTERS!!! Gata love those wings. Them HOT WINGS Are Fucking Nice. lol Aint that right Alex?
> *




gota love those wings


----------



## pretty78

When did you guys ALL go to hooters?


----------



## monte88

whats up guys wish icould have made it to hooters..i know the old lady wanted to go to..she likes hooters :wave:


----------



## heavyroller_78

HMMMMMMM? :nono:


----------



## monte88

:roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:wave:


----------



## monte88

:wave: back at ya


----------



## Madrox64

wtf? nobody could call a whiteboy? :biggrin: hey! wheres the pics of the waitresses?????


----------



## lethaljoe

seriously the we need pics of the waitresses good call jerico


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 22 2005, 06:33 PM~4257468
> *wtf?  nobody could call a whiteboy?    :biggrin: hey! wheres the pics of the waitresses?????
> *


I don't think anyone online was "called" because we were talking about it here and in Michigan Riders since last week. Sorry though... hadn't seen you on in a while so should have thought maybe you didn't see. 

And about the waitress pics... YEAH RIGHT! I was paranoid enough having the cam in there thinking they would think I was TRYING to get their pics, you know? LOL There are considerably less pics than normal from me for that reason. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Madrox64

:cheesy: ------------------------------------ :cheesy:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 22 2005, 09:15 PM~4259004
> *:cheesy: ------------------------------------ :cheesy:
> *



DO u have aim Jericho?> if so whats ur sn?


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 22 2005, 07:18 PM~4259020
> *DO u have aim Jericho?> if so whats ur sn?
> *


i'm pretty much computer..........




................WE TODD IT ............................




whats a aim? or sn? :dunno:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

AIM = Aol instant Messanger.......

SN= Screen Name (for aim(aol instant messanger))

and yea, dude, u need to download it, its free and esy to use.



www.aim.com


----------



## Madrox64

well my e-mail is



[email protected]


I'll have to check out that other stuff/ :cheesy:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

email sucks. might as well jsut use PM if thats the case


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 22 2005, 07:27 PM~4259089
> *email sucks. might as well jsut use PM if thats the case
> *





yeah snow flakes suck to,,,

you know hat else sucks is I'm going to be the only person working this Friday while everybody goes shopping and drinks in a warm bar :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

ILL Be at home masturbatin... if that makes u feel any better...


----------



## Madrox64

:nono: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 22 2005, 10:29 PM~4259108
> *
> you know hat else sucks is I'm going to be the only person working this Friday while everybody goes shopping and drinks in a warm bar :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't feel bad I seem to always get called to work and when I get home everything is cold the old lady is pissed off and it just gets the holiday season off to a good start.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 22 2005, 09:33 PM~4259135
> *ILL Be at home masturbatin... if that makes u feel any better...
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 22 2005, 09:37 PM~4259575
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


donst suprise me at all


----------



## monte88

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE IN EXPRESSIONS


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 23 2005, 09:35 AM~4261558
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE IN EXPRESSIONS
> *


Thanks... happy Thanksgiving to you too.

How is everyone spending their holiday?


----------



## monte88

WELL im gonna eat alot,drink alot,put up lights and out tree,then pass out


----------



## pretty78

Eatin and drinkin at grandpa earls w/ the fam.......


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, it's been one busy vacation for me this week (well, maybe a little relaxing in there too). Hope all is well with everyone, be cool.


----------



## heavyroller_78

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 22 2005, 03:33 PM~4257468
> *wtf?  nobody could call a whiteboy?    :biggrin: hey! wheres the pics of the waitresses?????
> *


dont feel bad i hung out with everybody the day before and i didnt know about it!


----------



## lethaljoe

happy turkyday expressions cc


----------



## Jinx64

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 22 2005, 06:33 PM~4257468
> *wtf?  nobody could call a whiteboy?    :biggrin: hey! wheres the pics of the waitresses?????
> *


i told you a couple days before hand, we were gonna go look at that car first then go up there. you said you had something to do then would call me when you were done and never called.


----------



## pretty78

hope everyone has a good holiday!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Nov 23 2005, 02:52 PM~4263303
> *i told you a couple days before hand, we were gonna go look at that car first then go up there. you said you had something to do then would call me when you were done and never called.
> *


Yeah yeah... of course, AFTERWARDS everyone "wishes" they were there or "really wanted to get there, but..."- but the info was out there AND it wasn't a big deal, just dinner and friends. :dunno: 

Its cool, if you didn't make it don't blame, just be at the next one. If you didn't make it, you're not blamed, only missed, just be at the next one. Bottom line... BE AT THE NEXT ONE! :biggrin: :biggrin: But if not... you get to miss everyone and be missed back. Don't sweat it. :wave:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Nov 23 2005, 12:19 PM~4262638
> *Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, it's been one busy vacation for me this week (well, maybe a little relaxing in there too).  Hope all is well with everyone, be cool.
> *



Peep the Super NES... thats bad ass! haha




Happy Thanksgiving form Lethal Lowz CC


----------



## Por313Vida

wanted to say happy thanksgiving to my expressions family!!


----------



## Madrox64

oh great! I just don't have too work Friday but I just heard today that we are working Saterday too! AGGGGGGGGGH! o well Half day Sat!  


mo money mo money'


----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## Howard

Happy Thanksgiving everyone... I'm THANKFUL for ALL my relationships. Just wanted to say what up to everyone and remind everyone to know what they are thankful for and why! You will all be in the back of my mind somewhere while I munch a bunch tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Cruising Vernor on what I now know to be the last cruisable day of the year (not long after my birthday) :tears:


----------



## showandgo

have a great turkey day everyone from the whole show and go/ majestics crew


----------



## elchulo1982

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM CITY LIMITS C.C.


----------



## pretty78




----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Happy Thanksgiving 




Wil


----------



## J-KAT

[attachmentid=362161]


----------



## Madrox64

the detroit lions suck! Did you see Maria Carey at half time  



Turkey day to me = Friends @ Family


----------



## elchulo1982

LIONS DO SUCK THEY NEED A QUARTER BACK AND SOME OTHER STUFF.


----------



## showandgo

hey besides the offense, the defense, coaching, and upper management the lions kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982

HA HA YOU RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard

LOL... Yeah, I was "fortunate" enough to catch the fourth quarter which I heard was a LITTLE better than the rest of the game, whatever. :uh: 

*Anyways... besides the Lion's game, what was everyone's favorite memory from yesterday?* Mine was hanging out with my Mom, Ed, and sister and EATING!! We got some bread pudding from EPH McNally's (a sandwich shop in SW) and MAN O MAN!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

I cooked the turkey this year!!......and I didn't even fuck it up!, My shit was nice and golden brown, looked like the fake turky's on T.V


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 25 2005, 12:20 PM~4273867
> *LOL... Yeah, I was "fortunate" enough to catch the fourth quarter which I heard was a LITTLE better than the rest of the game, whatever.  :uh:
> 
> Anyways... besides the Lion's game, what was everyone's favorite memory from yesterday?  Mine was hanging out with my Mom, Ed, and sister and EATING!!  We got some bread pudding from EPH McNally's (a sandwich shop in SW) and MAN O MAN!!
> *



clear out you PM box!!! Its full!


----------



## Howard

I just realized that the Tattoo Pics never got posted (just the link)... just on my MySpace  

So here's a few...


----------



## Madrox64

agh yeah ! ! ! guess who got a digital camera today ! lets see if this works????


Oh yeah I also got a new Hydraulic pump the other day :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

holy crap thats big ! guess i'll go in the off topic and play around with sizes! :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe

hey that looks like my old pump lol :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 25 2005, 05:38 PM~4275406
> *holy crap thats big ! guess i'll go in the off topic and play around with sizes! :biggrin:
> *



once you have loaded into "My Pictures" on your computer. Right clikc on the thumbnail image, and select edit, it will then open the pic. in windows paint, and under images, go to stretch/skew, and reduce the size......anything lower than 100% will shrink it


----------



## Madrox64

alright lets try this,

hey Howard check out my skills :biggrin: ...I did this in my back 'computer' room


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 25 2005, 03:52 PM~4275478
> *once you have loaded into "My Pictures" on your computer. Right clikc on the thumbnail image, and select edit, it will then open the pic. in windows paint, and under images, go to stretch/skew, and reduce the size......anything lower than 100% will shrink it
> *




YEAH! thanks ryan......I took this down from 100 to 50 and it came out good..!


----------



## Madrox64

ok here we go!


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 25 2005, 03:57 PM~4275496
> * ok here we go!
> *


i have those chairs in my apartment lol


----------



## Go Go F

I like the rides hope to see you guys next year get in touch later


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 25 2005, 10:20 AM~4273867
> *LOL... Yeah, I was "fortunate" enough to catch the fourth quarter which I heard was a LITTLE better than the rest of the game, whatever.  :uh:
> 
> Anyways... besides the Lion's game, what was everyone's favorite memory from yesterday?  Mine was hanging out with my Mom, Ed, and sister and EATING!!  We got some bread pudding from EPH McNally's (a sandwich shop in SW) and MAN O MAN!!
> *


my favorite memory was standing at the dinner table with my son in my arms with the rest of the family around us saying a prayer before our meal. its our first thanksgiving with my son, and i was so thankfull for the birth of my son and was so happy that his health was great.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Whats up all. If not for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all lately. My woman went into the hospital at 5 AM Friday, and had emergency surgery to have one of her ovaries removed, WHILE BEING PREGNANT. Good news though, the surgery went well, and so far no effect on the baby. Shes at Oakwood Hospital now until probably Monday, so please say a prayer, but all looks to be OK. It's been one hell of a week off work for me, and it's late now, so I hope everybody else had a good holiday. Take care.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

OH YEAH, props to Jake Jizzo for noticing the Super Nintendo in the background of that pic of my son on page 68 of this thread. When I posted it up, I said to myself, "I wonder if anybody will notice that?". LOL The funny thing is that my wild ass son pulled my PS2 off the top shelf of that entertainment center and broke it, now I'm stuck playing Super Mario World and Mortal Kombat on that turd.


----------



## mrmagic84

whats up DETROIT? beso saying happy holidays from over seas. its been alright over here but lateley weve been gettin lit up over here. they dont have the holiday spirit over here. i guess. other than that its alright. a few rockets are way and thats it for this week. luckily only a few injured, no deaths. shit im not even sure if i can say stuff like this. 

Good news is i get to see the scores for detroit basketball now and again and we are kicking ass. my family sent me a detroit pistons shirt for the holidays. i hang it up. Redwings doing good too.

well nice to talk to u guys again. always good to see this thred going a lil bit of home away from home. HAPPY HOLIDAYS from me and the rest of my soldiers. 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS
TRADITIONALS C.C.
BIG BESO


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Nov 27 2005, 03:25 AM~4283304
> *Whats up all.  If not for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all lately.  My woman went into the hospital at 5 AM Friday, and had emergency surgery to have one of her ovaries removed, WHILE BEING PREGNANT.  Good news though, the surgery went well, and so far no effect on the baby.  Shes at Oakwood Hospital now until probably Monday, so please say a prayer, but all looks to be OK.  It's been one hell of a week off work for me, and it's late now, so I hope everybody else had a good holiday.  Take care.
> *


As usual, you're in our prayers Patrick. My sister had that same surgery VERY young and I know that's it isn't just "no big deal". You are both very fortunate!! Hope the pregnancy goes well and I hope the rest of your holiday season is full of blessings as Thanksgiving was!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Nov 27 2005, 10:29 AM~4284079
> *whats up DETROIT? beso saying happy holidays from over seas. its been alright over here but lateley weve been gettin lit up over here. they dont have the holiday spirit over here. i guess. other than that its alright. a few rockets are way and thats it for this week. luckily only a few injured, no deaths. shit im not even sure if i can say stuff like this.
> *


To be honest I don't think you can because they're supposed to control ALL outgoing information about lifestyle, events, fighting, morale, etc. But thanks for letting us know... to be honest it makes me nervous for you  You're missed in Detroit! It's nice hearing from you but we'll all (mostly your family/close friends but OF COURSE all the lowriders too- those who know you and those who you haven't met yet) be grateful when you return. Maybe you can do your ride in a desert theme... there's a 64 feature in this month's LRM like that  Alright bro... talk to you soon.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

No doubt Beso, we pray you come home safe my friend. 

Erik, thanks for the prayers. It's Sunday now, and Heather should be home tomorrow. They took the IV out of her, and she's walking around now, and they've been checking the babys heartbeat, so all has been good. I was OK with everything up until the surgeon talked about the possibility of cancer and a miscarriage, then I lost it, cried like a baby man. Thank God moms was there like always. Anyways, tryin' not to be a stranger, but the holiday season is here, and there is alot to be done around here as well. Thats what I love about L.I.L, you can at least keep in touch with everyone. Take care.


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Nov 27 2005, 10:32 PM~4288804
> *No doubt Beso, we pray you come home safe my friend.
> 
> Erik, thanks for the prayers.  It's Sunday now, and Heather should be home tomorrow.  They took the IV out of her, and she's walking around now, and they've been checking the babys heartbeat, so all has been good.  I was OK with everything up until the surgeon talked about the possibility of cancer and a miscarriage, then I lost it, cried like a baby man.  Thank God moms was there like always.  Anyways, tryin' not to be a stranger, but the holiday season is here, and there is alot to be done around here as well.  Thats what I love about L.I.L, you can at least keep in touch with everyone.  Take care.
> *



sorry to hear about that i hope everything goes well!!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thank you, she's home now, but still very sore. Gotta go, Prison Break season finale is on, can't miss it.


----------



## Por313Vida

bump bump


----------



## Por313Vida




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 30 2005, 12:23 PM~4305891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL... you're a fool! :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

:wave:


----------



## Howard

:wave:


----------



## pretty78

Just thought it was funny!! LoL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Dec 1 2005, 11:37 AM~4312926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought it was funny!! LoL
> *


Uh oh... People With Computers At Work club!! While it probably reduces efficiency a little it sure keeps us happy doesn't it, and that, is invaluable :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 1 2005, 09:37 AM~4313211
> *Uh oh... People With Computers At Work club!!  While it probably reduces efficiency a little it sure keeps us happy doesn't it, and that, is invaluable  :biggrin:
> *



oo its just me bein bored and laid off woo hoo i WILL find more


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Dec 2 2005, 01:10 PM~4320978
> *oo its just me bein bored and laid off woo hoo  i WILL find more
> *


Yeah... being laid off is never fun. At least it's just seasonal, kind of like a mini-vacation (with less pay though  ) ... call MARVIN and get a temporary under-the-table gig girl!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

what's up everyone..just wanted to say hello to you all....hope this holiday season brings many smiles and a lot of joy


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2005, 02:39 PM~4321593
> *what's up everyone..just wanted to say hello to you all....hope this holiday season brings many smiles and a lot of joy
> *


YOU brought me some joy yesterday!! For real homie, thanks for the direction and willingness to reach out. Ttttooooorrrrrrooooo.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 2 2005, 12:41 PM~4321611
> *YOU brought me some joy yesterday!!  For real homie, thanks for the direction and willingness to reach out.  Ttttooooorrrrrrooooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan...that's always gonna make me crack up......


----------



## Howard

NOT FAIR!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 2 2005, 12:48 PM~4321665
> *NOT FAIR!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see...never a good idea to mess with the "BULL" the wrong way...hehehehe

*look ma....no hands...*


----------



## Howard

Here's some off-season action to share with everyone...


----------



## Toro

I'll be seeing you guys and gals when I head to Indy this year....


----------



## Howard

A little something from Rudy's place...



















And here's some more from Youth Nights...


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 2 2005, 11:29 AM~4321529
> *Yeah... being laid off is never fun.  At least it's just seasonal, kind of like a mini-vacation (with less pay though  ) ... call MARVIN and get a temporary under-the-table gig girl!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oo belive i will free money shoot im all over that :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Dec 3 2005, 12:09 PM~4328078
> *oo belive i will free money shoot im all over that   :thumbsup:   :cheesy:
> *


I know a couple "under-the-table gigs" if you're bored... especially before the holidays hit, let me know


----------



## Howard

Had fun last night everyone but gotta call good ole Ricardo about the laptop... so the pics may be slow in coming. Remember... if you drew my name for the gift exchange its only a simple setup so don't go overboard- 2 pumps, 6 batteries, 10 switches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 3 2005, 09:49 AM~4328221
> *I know a couple "under-the-table gigs" if you're bored... especially before the holidays hit, let me know
> *


will do for sure i need something!!


----------



## monte88

whos all going to indy this yr//


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 5 2005, 02:07 PM~4341276
> *whos all going to indy this yr//
> *


what do you think erik? should we posse up and hit this show up?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 5 2005, 06:34 PM~4341839
> *what do you think erik? should we posse up and hit this show up?
> *


Oh yeah!! We'll be there for sure... and you're coming with us :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 5 2005, 08:34 PM~4343859
> *Oh yeah!!  We'll be there for sure... and you're coming with us  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea fo sho!


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Lethal Lowz DVD Volume 3 Coming soon to DVD 

Hopefully Jan 06 but they will be 10 dollars each... its completely produced by me and i worked my Ass on it so i hope you all like it!

My AIM SN is "Jake Ji220"

and My email is [email protected]

get at me for shipping arangements

heres a sneek Peek.!!!

http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?f...5E-699D624B3818


----------



## Howard

*breathe*

Dear Lord,

Please help me get through THIS work day :banghead: 

-Me


----------



## Big Chief

Put those lowriders away here comes the fucking SNOW!!! are we ready!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Dec 8 2005, 03:55 PM~4364797
> *Put those lowriders away here comes the fucking SNOW!!! are we ready!
> *


Dear Lord...

Help me get through THIS off season :banghead: A wise man once told me THESE are the hardest times (  to wiseman). How will the scene do through the off season and into spring?

-Me

What do you all think... how do you think this off season will treat the scene?


----------



## Big Chief

Well you already know how it is going with us. We should be alright. We are strong group. I'm just gonna stack dough and throw it in the 7Duece and Alex here I come. :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

:wave:


----------



## Toro

hey gente........it's ok...we'll do the cruising for you people out here sunny Cali........


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 8 2005, 11:32 PM~4369161
> *Dear Lord...
> 
> Help me get through THIS off season  :banghead: A wise man once told me THESE are the hardest times (  to wiseman).  How will the scene do through the off season and into spring?
> 
> -Me
> 
> What do you all think... how do you think this off season will treat the scene?
> *


I love driving on spokes all year long :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 8 2005, 10:32 PM~4369161
> *Dear Lord...
> 
> Help me get through THIS off season  :banghead: A wise man once told me THESE are the hardest times (  to wiseman).  How will the scene do through the off season and into spring?
> 
> -Me
> 
> What do you all think... how do you think this off season will treat the scene?
> *



pretty much WE are like bears......in the summer WE come out and play,,,,and in the winter WE crawl back into or caves and sleep till it gets warm again.......


....but I do like the buzz of some bears coming out of ours caves to hang out and drink honey.,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 8 2005, 10:32 PM~4369161
> *Dear Lord...
> 
> Help me get through THIS off season  :banghead: A wise man once told me THESE are the hardest times (  to wiseman).  How will the scene do through the off season and into spring?
> 
> -Me
> 
> What do you all think... how do you think this off season will treat the scene?
> *



pretty much WE are like bears......in the summer WE come out and play,,,,and in the winter WE crawl back into or caves and sleep till it gets warm again.......


....but I do like the buzz of some bears coming out of ours caves to hang out and drink honey.,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 9 2005, 06:58 PM~4374010
> *I love driving on spokes all year long  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


We aint scurred up here :biggrin: Snow to my knees, and still ridin' on D's


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 9 2005, 09:10 PM~4375075
> *We aint scurred up here :biggrin:  Snow to my knees, and still ridin' on D's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78+Dec 9 2005, 07:56 PM~4373999-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Dec 9 2005, 09:25 PM~4374480
> *pretty much WE are like bears......in the summer WE come out and play,,,,and in the winter WE crawl back into or caves and sleep till it gets warm again.......
> ....but I do like the buzz of some bears coming out of ours caves to hang out and drink honey.,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's right Madrox... what's up? I'll let you know the next time we get down on the jars :biggrin: And what's up to Cherry Pie from me and Jill too (she's saying "awwwwwww... Cherry Pie") :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 9 2005, 07:58 PM~4374008
> *hey gente........it's ok...we'll do the cruising for you people out here sunny Cali........
> *


Good looking out, I guess :tears: :tears:


----------



## Madrox64

the white dog on the left is a west highland white terrier"westie" 
and of coarse Oscar the bull terrier.....my westie already has two rabbits under his belt :0 after he kills them Oscar like to eat 'em? 

terrier dogs are NUTZ ......Cherry Pie? :dunno:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

i rolled 13s through the winter. i like the way people stare


----------



## Jinx64

Still rollin' my 13s, hell i cleaned the spokes and white walls yesterday.


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Dec 10 2005, 07:00 PM~4379770
> *Still rollin' my 13s, hell i cleaned the spokes and white walls yesterday.
> *


Thanks to me cleaning the streets So ya won't get stuck.


----------



## UFAMEA

STOP BY TO HOLLA AT EXPRESSIONS FAMBAM AND BROUGHT THE HOMIES BY TO DO A CHRISTMAS NUMBER FOR YAA! SO ENJOY AND HAVE SAFE AND BLESS HOLIDAY'S SEASON ONELOVE.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 11 2005, 12:41 AM~4381281
> *STOP BY TO HOLLA AT EXPRESSIONS FAMBAM AND BROUGHT THE HOMIES BY TO DO A CHRISTMAS NUMBER FOR YAA! SO ENJOY AND HAVE SAFE AND BLESS HOLIDAY'S SEASON ONELOVE.
> *


LOL!! You're crazy...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 10 2005, 04:44 PM~4379284
> *terrier dogs are NUTZ ......Cherry Pie? :dunno:
> *


Thought that was your dog's name. Whoops... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

kita is not all there. hope everyone is doing good have a safe holiday season


----------



## Howard

Kita... you should get your head on that last bear in the back. Just saying, it's an opportunity to get in there and dance the night away.


----------



## Por313Vida

i thought this was cool!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 12 2005, 08:09 PM~4391255
> *i thought this was cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And boy were you right... just playing. Hey... NEVER knew some of my Carson-In-Laws were your family bro. Carson St Madrigals represent... those my people :biggrin: :biggrin: So you all pretty much have Pitt City on lock right?


----------



## elchulo1982

HE GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT


----------



## heavyroller_78

:wave:


----------



## Howard

:wave:


----------



## monte88

:wave:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

:wave:


----------



## Howard

:wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 15 2005, 06:57 PM~4414461
> *And boy were you right... just playing.  Hey... NEVER knew some of my Carson-In-Laws were your family bro.  Carson St Madrigals represent... those my people  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  So you all pretty much have Pitt City on lock right?
> *


4 sho


----------



## pretty78

:wave: though id join the fun LoL

Hello everyone....hope everything is great!


----------



## blvddown

:wave:


----------



## monte88

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

:machinegun: :tears:


----------



## Madrox64

anybody coming up for the leathl lowz christmas party?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

:wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 18 2005, 11:56 AM~4429286
> *anybody coming up for the leathl lowz christmas party?
> *


Couldn't make it bro... we were in OH today. Hope you all have a GREAT time working to solidify the scene for the upcoming year :thumbsup: Eat, drink, and be safe :biggrin: Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

have a mery xmas even though we dont u guys but 1day we will from


----------



## lolow

Happy holidays to the Expressions cc family :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

Thanks... Happy Holidays to you and your club as well :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM ALL BACKSTREET PASSION C C


----------



## Madrox64

:dunno: ohio :dunno:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 19 2005, 07:43 PM~4438690
> *:dunno: ohio :dunno:
> *


Si, OH=Ohio :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 19 2005, 05:18 PM~4438964
> *Si, OH=Ohio  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Si,=yes? :dunno: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Si, si=yes :roflmao: :roflmao: You're cool bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## pretty78

4 days and 11 hours until christmas.....

Merry Christmas...and Happy Holidays to everyone


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Dec 20 2005, 01:38 PM~4444682
> *4 days and 11 hours until christmas.....
> 
> Merry Christmas...and Happy Holidays to everyone
> *


oh shit!!! :0 i still got to go shopping!!!


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 20 2005, 04:01 PM~4444830
> *oh shit!!! :0  i still got to go shopping!!!
> *



been there done that, got the t shirt.. literally....


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 20 2005, 02:01 PM~4444830
> *oh shit!!! :0  i still got to go shopping!!!
> *



You better get on the ball serg, all the good stuff is gone


----------



## Madrox64

I got ALOT of G I F T C A R D S ! ! ! all GIFTCARDS BABY! WEW ! HOOOO!!


gift that keeps on giving! 


bestbuy, victoria secret, home depot you name it I have 'em to pass out!

call it thoughtless but I know everyone will use them some time or another!


----------



## showandgo

i expect presents from everyone. anyway nothing big but we are having pizza and a few drinks friday down at the shop from 4-8 pm for anyone not doing anything


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Happy holidays to Expressions and all other riders in Mich. It hasn't been the best holiday season for me and my family, but I wont go into detail, I don't wanna get anybody down before Christmas. We'll just say there's been an awful lot of tragedy within my family. In my immediate family, there's been joy, I will say that. I have a baby girl on the way, and everything with my lady has gone good since her surgery. All I ask for is prayers for other members of my family going through some horrific times right now. Happy holidays to all.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

:wave: What up Howard?


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

Have a good one.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 20 2005, 05:01 PM~4444830
> *oh shit!!! :0  i still got to go shopping!!!
> *


Sergio... c'mon, you WORK in the mall. LOL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Dec 20 2005, 11:41 PM~4447942
> *:wave: What up Howard?
> *


HEY! How's it going down there? Did you decorate the ole palm tree yet?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 09:24 PM~4448302
> *:biggrin:
> *


I want this for christmas










:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 21 2005, 11:41 AM~4450720
> *I want this for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Now Sergio... you just asked for one a few years ago and you got it, last year you asked for a baby and got that, this year Santa will be drawing the line with you. Ask for something on your car or something :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 21 2005, 07:36 PM~4455769
> *Now Sergio... you just asked for one a few years ago and you got it, last year you asked for a baby and got that, this year Santa will be drawing the line with you.  Ask for something on your car or something  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yea thats right!!! " santa? can I have her on top of my car '' ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

just to let everyone know i have a few items for sale! if your intrested pm me.

1 New Complete X Factor 1" Port Pump #11 Pumphead $250
1 Slightly Used 3/8 Port Pump Complete With Dumps and Fittings #9 Pumphead $150
2 New 8" 1/2" Port Xtreme Cylinders $80
2 New 12" 3/8" Port Cylinders $75
2 New Deep Cups For the front $45
2 slightly used reverse deep cups for the back $25
1 set new 4 ton hopping coils $100
1 set new xtreme powerballs $65


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 22 2005, 11:34 AM~4458472
> *just to let everyone know i have a few items for sale! if your intrested pm me.
> 
> 1 New Complete X Factor 1" Port Pump #11 Pumphead $250
> 1 Slightly Used 3/8 Port Pump Complete With Dumps and Fittings #9 Pumphead $150
> 2 New 8" 1/2" Port Xtreme Cylinders $80
> 2 New 12" 3/8" Port Cylinders $75
> 2 New Deep Cups For the front $45
> 2 slightly used reverse deep cups for the back $25
> 1 set new 4 ton hopping coils $100
> 1 set new xtreme powerballs $65
> *


That's quite a list... good luck.


----------



## Howard

PS- Thanks for all the information and patience with my questions, I'm just learning  Way to break it down too... I think I understand AND could probably explain the basics to someone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Did Yall go to ohio last weekedn?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 22 2005, 01:17 PM~4459015
> *Did Yall go to ohio last weekend?
> *


Yeah... it was cool, got to hang out with some of the Uce family down there. We went bowling, ate, watched some lowrider vids, and even got to play with the red 62 a little and pretend it was summer from inside the garage :biggrin: I have pics but no laptop right now... I'll get them up later. Here's an unrelated pic of the ride we got to pretend with:










So yeah, basically it made me want to quit lowriding :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 22 2005, 02:53 PM~4460053
> *Yeah... it was cool, got to hang out with some of the Uce family down there.  We went bowling, ate, watched some lowrider vids, and even got to play with the red 62 a little and pretend it was summer from inside the garage  :biggrin: I have pics but no laptop right now... I'll get them up later.  Here's an unrelated pic of the ride we got to pretend with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, basically it made me want to quit lowriding  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was cool getting to hang with you guys bro . hope to do it again .


----------



## Jake Jizzo

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 22 2005, 03:43 PM~4460432
> *it was cool getting to hang with you guys bro . hope to do it again .
> *



Next time u wanna pretend, give me a call, i have a great imagination... shit its summer everyday to me in my room.... i wear shorts and cut off t shirts... its awsome!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 22 2005, 04:43 PM~4460432
> *it was cool getting to hang with you guys bro . hope to do it again .
> *


We'll be down for the next one for sure. TruDawg should be coming as well :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

HO HO HO!

Its FRIDAY and I'm leaving tonight ! ! I'm going to Niagara Falls < NY
to pic up my Christmas present for my damn self! finally after about 3 years of rolling my car with banged up/crappy interior I get this.....


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 23 2005, 01:22 PM~4466348
> *HO HO HO!
> 
> Its FRIDAY and I'm leaving tonight ! ! I'm going to Niagara Falls < NY
> to pic up my Christmas present for my damn self! finally after about 3 years of rolling my car with banged up/crappy interior I get this.....
> *


Congrats homeboy!! Hit me up if you need an extra hand putting it in, don't know much but have the use of both arms


----------



## Madrox64

So yeah! thats the pic of just the front seat...all white, with the diamond stitch! I'm picking up the whole set for a VERY good price! Can't wait for the summer 2006....I'm coming back with lots of new goodies!



MERRY X-MAS >>>>>>>


----------



## Madrox64

So yeah! thats the pic of just the front seat...all white, with the diamond stitch! I'm picking up the whole set for a VERY good price! Can't wait for the summer 2006....I'm coming back with lots of new goodies!



MERRY X-MAS >>>>>>>


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 23 2005, 10:24 AM~4466364
> *Congrats homeboy!!  Hit me up if you need an extra hand putting it in, don't know much but have the use of both arms
> *



Thankx , that reminds me I was down by your house the other day....I was on Essex and Vernor? It was like a tottal Arab communittie! CRAZY I got outta my truck and people thought I was the white devil :biggrin: Anyhoot I remembered you lived on Falcon street and started to head that way but Damn those streets were really tight for me to drive my truck down.........i dunno, just thought I'd tell a I was stalkin you, :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Por313Vida




----------



## Madrox64

WOW I"M BAAAAAAACK ...it was a trip ......I forgot how much I hate Cana-DUH....Ok maybe not hate but Damn do they know your from the States! My advice is just drive staight through DON't STOP! :biggrin: 

Anyhoot Heres some pic's of NiagaraFalls and my fresh ass interior! 

Just want to say THANK YOU! again to Jimmy from Rollerz Only! your the shit man! Can't wait to see them cars finished!


----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin: DAMN TOURIST! :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

MY WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64




----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin: SO HOPE YA LIKE MY PICS......MERRY X-MAZ TO ALL ! Madrox64


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Jer.... them seats are bad as fuck yo..... Thats gonna make the Sixfo Cold!


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 25 2005, 09:17 AM~4479160
> *Jer.... them seats are bad as fuck yo..... Thats gonna make the Sixfo Cold!
> *


thanks Bro ..Bout freakin time huh?


----------



## Jake Jizzo

No shit man! lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin: Merry Christmas to you guys...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 25 2005, 11:43 AM~4478986
> *:biggrin: SO HOPE YA LIKE MY PICS......MERRY X-MAZ TO ALL ! Madrox64
> *


Yeah, the pics are hot!! That was cool you got to go to Niagara Falls. We're probably driving up on Thursday, is it frozen or completely free-flowing? I thought it would be cool for Jill to see it frozen. They have a Hard Rock there now too? 

The seats look tight homie! Alright bro, let me know when you're putting them in. Talk to you later.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 25 2005, 08:10 PM~4481904
> *Yeah, the pics are hot!!  That was cool you got to go to Niagara Falls.  We're probably driving up on Thursday, is it frozen or completely free-flowing?  I thought it would be cool for Jill to see it frozen.  They have a Hard Rock there now too?
> 
> The seats look tight homie!  Alright bro, let me know when you're putting them in.  Talk to you later.
> *



It was flowing really good....that was my first time there....I wanna go in the summertime when its warmer....I met up with some Rollerz Only guys..REALLY COOL- guess they have BIG cruise nights there on Sundays n the Canada part of the Falls.....Anyhoot if you checked out the back ground in some of the pics,,, theres some CRAZY ice everwhere...the rails around the falls are covered with thick ice...but never the less,,, We had a great time!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 26 2005, 01:35 AM~4482689
> *It was flowing really good....that was my first time there....I wanna go in the summertime when its warmer....I met up with some Rollerz Only guys..REALLY COOL- guess they have BIG cruise nights there  on Sundays n the Canada part of the Falls.....Anyhoot if you checked out the back ground in some of the pics,,, theres some CRAZY ice everwhere...the rails around the falls are covered with thick ice...but never the less,,, We had a great time!
> *


Cool, cool... hey, you're welcome to come by for New Years as is anyone else. 

As usual we're having a drama free, laid back, chill with our people New Years celebration. We'll probably have food, some lowrider videos, and of couse, LayItLow.com play by play :biggrin: Ron will be posted up near the door so won't be no drama :0 :biggrin: For real though, just PM me if you're coming.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 27 2005, 04:42 PM~4494799
> *Cool, cool... hey, you're welcome to come by for New Years as is anyone else.
> 
> As usual we're having a drama free, laid back, chill with our people New Years celebration.  We'll probably have food, some lowrider videos, and of couse, LayItLow.com play by play  :biggrin:  Ron will be posted up near the door so won't be no drama  :0  :biggrin:  For real though, just PM me if you're coming.
> *




Thanks for the invite, but my buddie is also having a drama free party in his basement......What day are you doing this????New Years Day or Eve? I have this Friday off work, I'm going to the gun range in Westland early that morning , So since I'm half way down there I can meet up with ya and grab so food? ? ?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 28 2005, 06:23 AM~4498018
> *Thanks for the invite,  but my buddie is also having a drama free party in his basement......What day are you doing this????New Years Day or Eve?    I have this Friday off work, I'm going to the gun range in Westland early that morning , So since I'm half way down there I can meet up with ya and grab so food? ? ?
> *


Yeah, that sounds good. Or at least just stop by the house. We're having the gift exchange that day but I should be free at some point during the day.


----------



## showandgo

hey i cant get on inside southwest it wont recognize my name and password


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 11:22 AM~4505712
> *hey i cant get on inside southwest it wont recognize my name and password
> *


You sure? Nothing's changed :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

yeah it will let me sign on for pms but i cant reply or anything


----------



## pretty78

Hello everyone i just wanted to show love and i hope everyone is very careful tommorrow!!!


----------



## lethaljoe

Lethal Lowz showin love holla


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Dec 30 2005, 10:09 PM~4518187
> *Lethal Lowz showin love
> *


AAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Holla back :cheesy:


----------



## elchulo1982

haPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## showandgo

well since i am not going to be around for new years i would like to wish all of expressions a very good and safe new years. its because of people like howard and what he and his crew are about that keep me going for the passion of what we do. thanks for a great year everyone and i am looking forward to 06. peace one love jimmy


----------



## heavyroller_78

happy new years guys! i got ron stickers bitches!!!!!!









:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 31 2005, 12:28 AM~4518859
> *well since i am not going to be around for new years i would like to wish all of expressions a very good and safe new years. its because of people like howard and what he and his crew are about that keep me going for the passion of what we do. thanks for a great year everyone and i am looking forward to 06. peace one love jimmy
> *

















THANKS Jimmy!! It means a lot that the group is seen as a positive force in the community and in lowriding. The scene has invested in the group so that we can give back. Thanks to everyone for the opportunities by being approachable, being willing to get together, share what you have with others for their enjoyment and for everything else we all do for each other that even goes beyond lowriding.

We're all looking forward to 2006... we were all just talking last night about how we can't WAIT for spring!! We miss everyone. We just told some of the kids to get on here and say what up to people (other than us) every once in a while since they miss everyone so much :biggrin:


----------



## True Roller

Happy New Year from True Rollerz C.C. Ann Arbor Mi. Hopefully Expressions CC can make it to our show in 06. see ya next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

Happy New Year To You Guys :cheesy:


----------



## Por313Vida

happy new years to my expressions family!


----------



## Howard

HAPPY NEW YEARS everyone!!! Hope everything is alright with the family Sergio.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 1 2006, 12:42 AM~4526179
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS everyone!!!  Hope everything is alright with the family Sergio.
> *


thanks bro! hes getting better, hes doing alot better with the breathing treatments.. we just got to keep a close eye on him....


----------



## Por313Vida

*here goes some of the youth getting hands on training. there the future lowrider builders*


----------



## Por313Vida




----------



## Howard

That's HOT Sergio!! Thanks for offering the opportunity and taking the time out to show the youth some skills. THAT'S what Expressions is all about... offering up the skills/talents we have as tools to attract people, teach (skills, leadership, responsibility), and promote the development of the person. The time you've spent with them has helped them learn a new skill, appreciate a new interest, AND built character through the time and discussion you have had together.

They talk about it ALL THE TIME and are looking forward to working again in the future. We have some future lowriders (AND builders) on our hands homeboy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

_future lowrider in the works!! here we where watching some old and new truucha videos trying to keep him up on the game.._


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Haha, did anyone tell that kid to not look directly into the flash on that weld!?!?! lol I like what yall are DOin guys, keepin them kids out of trouble is an awsome thing to do, especially in that area! Keep it up yall!


----------



## Por313Vida

you guys are going to see juan and jordan alot on the lowrider scene. if all goes to plan we will have a few cars underneth our belts by summer.. :cheesy:


----------



## pretty78

Just wanted to say happy new year to everyone and that I miss all of you guys!!


----------



## Howard

Happy New Years Jaime!


----------



## 73 Riviera

oh yeah big johnny in the house.......


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 3 2006, 11:31 PM~4543371
> *oh yeah big johnny in the house.......
> *


OH BOY!!! Where you been? Are you done with the move and all that?


----------



## TRUDAWG

heavyroller 78.........what u doing up so late...LOL


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 3 2006, 08:30 PM~4543367
> *Happy New Years Jaime!
> *


Happy New Years Erik!!


----------



## pretty78

> heavyroller 78.........what u doing up so late...LOL
> [/quote
> 
> That was me i didnt know that i was on under his name......but he says hey!!


----------



## BigPoppa

training = cheap labor :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2006, 11:01 AM~4545770
> *training = cheap labor :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


LOL... it's a MUTUALLY beneficial relationship I'm sure.


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

WAS SUP EVERY ONE HOWS MY EXPRESSIONS FAMILY BEEN AND WAS SUP SERGIO HIT ME UP 
JORDAN


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Jan 5 2006, 07:49 PM~4556136
> *WAS SUP EVERY ONE HOWS MY EXPRESSIONS FAMILY BEEN AND WAS SUP SERGIO HIT ME UP
> JORDAN
> *


YEAHHH!!!! Welcome to LayItLow!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Jan 5 2006, 04:49 PM~4556136
> *WAS SUP EVERY ONE HOWS MY EXPRESSIONS FAMILY BEEN AND WAS SUP SERGIO HIT ME UP
> JORDAN
> *


whats going bro? where you been?


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

nothin mych jus been chillin lol ive beeen grounded but i got off a lil bit ago n i jus remembered about the LIL site lol i almost fergot about it cause myspce is so hot right now lolz .........................hey there mr howard wats been goin on whicha


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Jan 6 2006, 01:32 PM~4560538
> *nothin mych jus been chillin lol ive beeen grounded but i got off a lil bit ago n i jus remembered about the LIL site lol i almost fergot about it cause myspce is so hot right now lolz .........................hey there my howard wats been goin on whicha
> *


Oh nothing... you know... LOL MySpace is so hot right now. I have to write Bryan a BIG FAT thank you card for that one- I always used to just think of it as a big singles network. But I LOVE it! Alright... well, I'll hit you up after work. :biggrin:


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

iight howard lmao i love myspace too its so addictive


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHROMEDOUTNLOW_@Jan 6 2006, 03:17 PM~4561310
> *iight howard lmao i love myspace too its so addictive
> *


Sergio's looking for you and Juan... give him a call when you get the chance.


----------



## uso4vida

just checkin in here to fucc up your thread!! j/k Hey Howard, it was nice talkin to ya the other day, and oh, the weather is STILL really good!! ja aja ja
Robert


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 6 2006, 10:10 PM~4564127
> *just checkin in here to fucc up your thread!!  j/k  Hey Howard, it was nice talkin to ya the other day, and oh, the weather is STILL  really good!! ja aja ja
> Robert
> *


JAJAJAJAJA... BOOOOOOO!!! :0 

What up Robert? :biggrin: It was cool to chat... OH, funny thing, I could NOT get the phone to hang up after we talked. Not sure why, it was strange but it eventually hung up after like a minute and a half or something. :dunno: 

Alright man... keep enjoying the weather for all of us. Did you get to go to LA for New Years? Just wondering.


----------



## Por313Vida

ttttt


----------



## Howard

How about everyone post their MySpace addresses here so that they're in one place...

http://www.myspace.com/erikhoward[/url}


----------



## Howard

How about everyone post their MySpace addresses here so that they're in one place...

http://www.myspace.com/erikhoward


----------



## UFAMEA

onelove fambam :biggrin: !!


----------



## Big Chief

MY SPACE is for NERDS and I HATE NERDS :machinegun: :guns: Guns are COOL!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 9 2006, 12:39 PM~4578307
> *MY SPACE is for NERDS and I HATE NERDS :machinegun:  :guns:  Guns are COOL!!!
> *


A wise person once told me the size of the gun you brag about is the size of your fear.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Chief

I got a big gun and I fear NO Man. If you bleed I can kill you!


----------



## CHROMEDOUTNLOW

myspace.com/nati1one


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 9 2006, 09:39 AM~4578307
> *MY SPACE is for NERDS and I HATE NERDS :machinegun:  :guns:  Guns are COOL!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 9 2006, 03:52 PM~4579392
> *I got a big gun and I fear NO Man.  If you bleed I can kill you!
> *


   Oh. Um, want something to eat? Can I buy you something? Please? *damn, who told this fool I bleed... people can't keep secrets anymore*


----------



## Madrox64

:thumbsup: 40 degrees, sun shine, Jan 10th??? I thought this was Michigan? :dunno: Not complaining though :biggrin: Hello Expressions!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 10 2006, 09:00 PM~4589602
> *:thumbsup: 40 degrees, sun shine, Jan 10th??? I thought this was Michigan? :dunno: Not complaining though :biggrin: Hello Expressions!
> *



I know thats right brother!
........I was tempted to ride my motorcycle


----------



## pretty78

:tongue: ttt


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 10 2006, 10:00 PM~4589602
> *:thumbsup: 40 degrees, sun shine, Jan 10th??? I thought this was Michigan? :dunno: Not complaining though :biggrin: Hello Expressions!
> *


YEAH! That was nice. And look at this!!

*Today*
Jan 11 Showers 








46°/36° 

*Thu*
Jan 12 Mostly Sunny 








51°/39° 

*Fri*
Jan 13 Showers 








46°/29°


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 11 2006, 05:54 AM~4592406
> *YEAH!  That was nice.  And look at this!!
> 
> Today
> Jan 11  Showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46°/36°
> 
> Thu
> Jan 12  Mostly Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51°/39°
> 
> Fri
> Jan 13  Showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46°/29°
> *


i was just thinking about this yesterday

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG

The end of the world is coming :happysad:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 11 2006, 05:54 AM~4592406
> *YEAH!  That was nice.  And look at this!!
> 
> Today
> Jan 11  Showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46°/36°
> 
> Thu
> Jan 12  Mostly Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51°/39°
> 
> Fri
> Jan 13  Showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46°/29°
> *




Oh Hell yeah!!!! I TOOK TOMMARROW OFF WORK, CAUSE ITS GONNA BE SOOOO NICE AND PLUS ITS A PERFECT DAY TO PULL THE RIDE OUT ............AND TAKE IT UUP TO THE ENGINE SHOP :tears: getting ready for the summer!


----------



## pretty78

51 damn, its jan right? ahhhooo that mean that augs gonna wanna bring the rivi out and if it dont start hes gonna be angry LoL, but that might be kinda cool i miss that car right now.......


----------



## Howard

I just MAY have to be out on Vernor today! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

yeah me to...oh wait i dont have a car :angel:


----------



## Howard

LOL... OK

Here's a couple shots of the Expressions off-season in FULL swing... LOL

A toast to the New Year...










The Table... where it goes DOWN! :biggrin: 










Breakdance competition 2K6...




























Expressions' BIG spenders... :uh: :biggrin: 










All Saints Youth Nights (the center lost funding at the beginning of December and cut all programming until February though  )










The "backbone" of the group... our youth.


----------



## Por313Vida

*great eric!!!! giving kids alcohol for new years!!!! great leadership.!! jk*


----------



## Howard

Sparkling GRAPE homeboy... the best nature has to offer :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 12 2006, 12:21 PM~4602930
> *great eric!!!! giving kids alcohol for new years!!!! great leadership.!! jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64

:biggrin: Don't make me break out my New Years pics! :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Way to go Erik, giving minors a lil' sip of grandpa's ol' cough medicine. I was just waiting for you to screw up like this.............................I'M TELLIN'. Wheres the law when you need 'em?


----------



## Howard

Oh boy... I forgot about that new "Red-plastic-label-New-Years-alcohol". When I bought the cups at the dollar store I thought they were for putting beverages in I swear.

I even tried pouring water into one yesterday and it just would NOT accept it. It said, "BITCH, I'm a red plastic cup, you will put alcohol in me or put me back in the bag." Just then I looked down and my shirt was all wet. THAT'S RIGHT, it rejected EVERY ounce. :0 

Here... try it










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Chief

I was the only lowrider out yesterday.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 13 2006, 09:04 AM~4609392
> *I was the only lowrider out yesterday.
> *


I was out. (in the Caprice  ) Ohhhh... I would've cruised with you for SURE!


----------



## Por313Vida

eric where you been?


----------



## monte88

SUPERBOWL PARTY AT MY HOUSE...ANYONE WANT TO COME?


----------



## Por313Vida

shake it like a salt shaker!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

hey serg tell vic to get ahold of me about his dads van i lost his new cell


----------



## Madrox64

:buttkick:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 16 2006, 02:29 PM~4632950
> *eric where you been?
> *


I been here!! :biggrin: Just not online much this weekend... went to a basketball game on Friday with family/kids, was with Jill all day on Saturday at the house, finished up some pics/web jobs for people, yesterday painted, and today hung out and learned about a new camera that I KNOW I have to have if my photos are ever going to pay for my setup  

What day was that I saw you at Alex's shop? I can't remember but we have to finish our conversation about April. That was my weekend... back to work tomorrow


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2006, 01:25 PM~4633872
> *hey serg tell vic to get ahold of me about his dads van i lost his new cell
> *


ok


----------



## Big Chief

A Eric I went and bought the new Lowrider mag. yesterday March issue and I seen somebody repen are car club name what's up with that?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 17 2006, 10:26 AM~4639391
> *A Eric I went and bought the new Lowrider mag. yesterday March issue and I seen somebody repen are car club name what's up with that?
> *


Yeah... that's what Gustavo said. I mean... not sure, but we did what we were supposed to by checking and registering. Larisa (from Uce) was telling me last year that somene in CO had that name but that she hadn't seen them around in a while. Maybe we can paper, rocks, scissors for it :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 17 2006, 09:15 AM~4639787
> *Yeah... that's what Gustavo said.  I mean... not sure, but we did what we were supposed to by checking and registering.  Larisa (from Uce) was telling me last year that somene in CO had that name but that she hadn't seen them around in a while.  Maybe we can paper, rocks, scissors for it  :biggrin:
> *


eric your regesterd thru lowrider magazine right?


----------



## Howard

Yep.


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## Big Chief

Eric when we gonna see some pics from New Years on here dog? Did you get any pics of the fireworks we had at 12:00 lol :machinegun:


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## Big Chief

What is this GAY ASS "ttt" SHIT !!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jan 20 2006, 10:30 AM~4664346
> *What is this GAY ASS "ttt" SHIT !!!
> *


LOL... Well, we usually don't have it in the thread (new phonemena) but it sends a thread "to the top" of the list in the forum.


----------



## trulow

I digging the girl shaking her titties yeah brothers. This is ted with the purple blazer by the way how are you guys ?


----------



## monte88

new plate arrived for my ride


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jan 21 2006, 08:14 PM~4675338
> *I digging the girl shaking her titties yeah brothers. This is ted with the purple blazer by the way how are you guys ?
> *


Hey Ted... what's going on? How are things out there in your neck of the woods? :biggrin: I've never even been CLOSE to New Mexico I don't think... Is it similar to AZ or very different? Just wondering...


----------



## Madrox64

Heres one for ya Howard.......Not mine...but really great!


----------



## Por313Vida

so how them pics come out?


----------



## pretty78

:wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

uh where is everybody? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 25 2006, 01:50 PM~4702903
> *uh where is everybody? :uh:  :uh:
> *




were busy staring at your avitar :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 25 2006, 01:50 PM~4702903
> *uh where is everybody? :uh:  :uh:
> *



Was just think that?
:dunno:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

********SUPER BOWL**********

I was just talkin to Erik on the phone, and wanted to see what kind of response I'd get. I'd like to get some lowridin' peoples to come chill at my crib for the Super Bowl. I just bought a big screen for my basement, and I'd like to put it to use on Super Bowl Sunday. If you're interested, PM me, or just post up here in Expressions forum. If I get a good response, we'll go ahead with it. I don't have the money to be buying alcohol for everyone, but if people wanted to bring their own, it's cool with me. I have a bar down in the basement as well with a few big coolers, so there'll be a place for everything. Expressions, Por Vida, Madrox (I know I haven't been formally introduced, but we'll get that out of the way sooner or later), Dan, and whoever else is interested, let me know. My basement isn't the biggest in the world, but it can handle a decent crowd. Let me know. PEACE


----------



## A_D_4coupe

OH yeah, and Erik....... you have my permission to forward this to anybody locally you feel may be interested. I turn to you for some of the networking help because I've kinda been out in leftfield for the longest time living in a cave.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 03:34 PM~4703755
> *********SUPER BOWL**********
> 
> I was just talkin to Erik on the phone, and wanted to see what kind of response I'd get.  I'd like to get some lowridin' peoples to come chill at my crib for the Super Bowl.  I just bought a big screen for my basement, and I'd like to put it to use on Super Bowl Sunday.  If you're interested, PM me, or just post up here in Expressions forum.  If I get a good response, we'll go ahead with it.  I don't have the money to be buying alcohol for everyone, but if people wanted to bring their own, it's cool with me.  I have a bar down in the basement as well with a few big coolers, so there'll be a place for everything.  Expressions, Por Vida, Madrox (I know I haven't been formally introduced, but we'll get that out of the way sooner or later), Dan, and whoever else is interested, let me know.  My basement isn't the biggest in the world, but it can handle a decent crowd.  Let me know. PEACE
> *


whats up pat!!! ill try to be there ill pm you and let you know for sure..


----------



## Por313Vida

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
*here ya go madrox*


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Sup Serg. Let me know as soon as you can bro. If I don't get much of a response from people on here, then I'm just going to the Knights of Columbus in Lincoln Park with my mom, dad, and family to watch the game there. I'm more worried about making sure I can accomodate everybody than getting no response at all, cause if I get no response, at least I have a back-up plan. Anyways man, let Victor and the rest of your fam know too, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

HOORAY FOR BOOBIES


----------



## A_D_4coupe

:uh:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

UH........Testes, testes, 1,2


----------



## A_D_4coupe

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 06:34 PM~4703755
> *********SUPER BOWL**********
> 
> I was just talkin to Erik on the phone, and wanted to see what kind of response I'd get.  I'd like to get some lowridin' peoples to come chill at my crib for the Super Bowl.  I just bought a big screen for my basement, and I'd like to put it to use on Super Bowl Sunday.  If you're interested, PM me, or just post up here in Expressions forum.  If I get a good response, we'll go ahead with it.  I don't have the money to be buying alcohol for everyone, but if people wanted to bring their own, it's cool with me.  I have a bar down in the basement as well with a few big coolers, so there'll be a place for everything.  Expressions, Por Vida, Madrox (I know I haven't been formally introduced, but we'll get that out of the way sooner or later), Dan, and whoever else is interested, let me know.  My basement isn't the biggest in the world, but it can handle a decent crowd.  Let me know. PEACE
> *




FOOOOOOOZBALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 03:59 PM~4703975
> *Sup Serg.  Let me know as soon as you can bro.  If I don't get much of a response from people on here, then I'm just going to the Knights of Columbus in Lincoln Park with my mom, dad, and family to watch the game there.  I'm more worried about making sure I can accomodate everybody than getting no response at all, cause if I get no response, at least I have a back-up plan.  Anyways man, let Victor and the rest of your fam know too, and we'll see what happens.
> *


sounds good


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 03:34 PM~4703755
> *********SUPER BOWL**********
> 
> I was just talkin to Erik on the phone, and wanted to see what kind of response I'd get.  I'd like to get some lowridin' peoples to come chill at my crib for the Super Bowl.  I just bought a big screen for my basement, and I'd like to put it to use on Super Bowl Sunday.  If you're interested, PM me, or just post up here in Expressions forum.  If I get a good response, we'll go ahead with it.  I don't have the money to be buying alcohol for everyone, but if people wanted to bring their own, it's cool with me.  I have a bar down in the basement as well with a few big coolers, so there'll be a place for everything.  Expressions, Por Vida, Madrox (I know I haven't been formally introduced, but we'll get that out of the way sooner or later), Dan, and whoever else is interested, let me know.  My basement isn't the biggest in the world, but it can handle a decent crowd.  Let me know. PEACE
> *



Now does this include Wives and Girlfriends too?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Jan 25 2006, 06:28 PM~4704564
> *Now does this include Wives and Girlfriends too?
> *


can i come too..LOL

sup girl how are you doing?


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 03:34 PM~4703755
> *********SUPER BOWL**********
> 
> I was just talkin to Erik on the phone, and wanted to see what kind of response I'd get.  I'd like to get some lowridin' peoples to come chill at my crib for the Super Bowl.  I just bought a big screen for my basement, and I'd like to put it to use on Super Bowl Sunday.  If you're interested, PM me, or just post up here in Expressions forum.  If I get a good response, we'll go ahead with it.  I don't have the money to be buying alcohol for everyone, but if people wanted to bring their own, it's cool with me.  I have a bar down in the basement as well with a few big coolers, so there'll be a place for everything.  Expressions, Por Vida, Madrox (I know I haven't been formally introduced, but we'll get that out of the way sooner or later), Dan, and whoever else is interested, let me know.  My basement isn't the biggest in the world, but it can handle a decent crowd.  Let me know. PEACE
> *



What up man...we crossed pathes before...I know who you are.... :biggrin: I'm planning on making an apperance at the upcoming tatoo party maybe we'll meet each other there...........
Anyhoot The only thing that sucks is Superbowl is on Sundaynight and I start work at 6:00 a.m. in the morning..... :uh: I'll see whats going on....


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 25 2006, 05:52 PM~4704696
> *can i come too..LOL
> 
> sup girl how are you doing?
> *



Im doin good how are you doin? and yeah you can come too that would be awesome to have you in Mi, so how is Nex Mexico nice and warm i bet!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Jan 25 2006, 09:15 PM~4705625
> *Im doin good how are you doin? and yeah you can come too that would be awesome to have you in Mi, so how is Nex Mexico nice and warm i bet!
> *


im trying to come for the next tattoo party, ive talked to howard about the date and we'll see what i can do.

warm... :uh: yeah right it snowed this morning here. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 07:05 PM~4704025
> *FOOOOOOOZBALL!!!!!!!
> *


I LOVE foozball. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 25 2006, 10:37 PM~4706469
> *im trying to come for the next tattoo party, ive talked to howard about the date and we'll see what i can do.
> 
> warm... :uh: yeah right it snowed this morning here.  :biggrin:
> *



that sounds cool, you will have a lot of fun, those are a blast, 

SNOW it SNOWED there  ....hahaha we haven't got snow in ..ummm like a month hahaha...but its michigan and you never know.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

So far response has been pretty decent......................and of COURSE wives and girlfriends are invited.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 06:04 PM~4711103
> *So far response has been pretty decent......................and of COURSE wives and girlfriends are invited.
> *


YESSSS!!! Great idea Patrick. I'm glad it's looking like it'll work... when will you know for sure?


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 03:04 PM~4711103
> *So far response has been pretty decent......................and of COURSE wives and girlfriends are invited.
> *



sweet cause i was commin either way LoL no no im just kiddin!! :roflmao: 

i think me and aug are thinkin about commin that would be alot of fun...


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Jan 26 2006, 09:23 AM~4708397
> *that sounds cool, you will have a lot of fun, those are a blast,
> 
> SNOW it SNOWED there  ....hahaha we haven't got snow in ..ummm like a month hahaha...but its michigan and you never know.
> *


it usually snows here alot during the winter but its been really dry this season...oh well better lowrider weather


----------



## Howard

Here Aug... take this:


----------



## Howard

*tap tap tap* Everyone... pay attention....


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 26 2006, 08:04 PM~4712821
> **tap tap tap*  Everyone... pay attention....
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## pretty78

I just wanted everyone to know that Me and Aug are pregnat....YAY!!

He made a topic about it so im tellin everyone on here!!!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Jan 26 2006, 08:08 PM~4712842
> *I just wanted everyone to know that Me and Aug are pregnat....YAY!!
> 
> He made a topic about it so im tellin everyone on here!!!
> *


woo hoo!


----------



## pretty78

:cheesy:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I dont know yet Erik. Have you extended the invitation to any of the other Expressions family yet? If you have a headcount, let me know. Oh yeah, and there'll be entertainment at the party too..........my crazy ass kid.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Congrats to you both...................must be something in the water around these parts, it's crazy.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 10:13 PM~4712876
> *I dont know yet Erik.  Have you extended the invitation to any of the other Expressions family yet?  If you have a headcount, let me know.  Oh yeah, and there'll be entertainment at the party too..........my crazy ass kid.
> *


Nope... wanted to wait until you knew. But you can count me and Jill in... and at least 3-5 others I'm sure. And if you open it up to the 18-somethings that'll be a few more... I'm sure our seniors will be looking for something.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Jan 26 2006, 10:08 PM~4712842
> *I just wanted everyone to know that Me and Aug are pregnat....YAY!!
> 
> He made a topic about it so im tellin everyone on here!!!
> *


Oooohhhhh.....


----------



## monte88

congrats on the baby


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 27 2006, 07:28 AM~4715708
> *congrats on the baby
> *



thank you! even though it was COMPLETELY unplanned we are very excited!


----------



## monte88

as kong as the baby dosnt look like daddy eveything will be cool ok..lol..just joking


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 27 2006, 09:10 AM~4716118
> *as kong as the baby dosnt look like daddy eveything will be cool ok..lol..just joking
> *


hahahaha we can only hope LoL no no im just kiddin,


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 27 2006, 10:10 AM~4716118
> *as kong as the baby dosnt look like daddy eveything will be cool ok..lol..just joking
> *


OMG sorry augie but that was funny

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddown

CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pretty78

Thank you!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Jan 27 2006, 10:07 PM~4720955
> *Thank you!!
> *


congrats


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 28 2006, 08:18 AM~4722486
> *congrats
> *


thank you, im so excited now, im Due in Septemeber around the 27thish.....WOOO HOOO i cant wait!

oooo and last night me and Aug went to dinner and the Waitress came over and said hello and he was like "hello WE are having a baby!" i thought that was cute i wanted to share!! :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

:wave:


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## uso4vida

:wave:


----------



## monte88

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78+Jan 29 2006, 10:24 PM~4730482-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2006, 01:45 PM~4734063
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 30 2006, 04:01 PM~4735009
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey... what's up everyone? :wave: Starting to feel like Spring already- wish they would keep all these 45-50 degree days for March when we need them. I'm going to go get that plate renewed and cruise downtown for Superbowl if it doesn't let up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

hey ill join ya let me know


----------



## Jake Jizzo

got a new tat today!


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Jan 30 2006, 05:27 PM~4737086
> *got a new tat today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats nice Jake...Where did you get that done??? Same guy that did that 59' on your arm?


----------



## Jake Jizzo

yep same guy, thats the only guy i go to, dont u go to ryan at blues? i hear hes awsome too, and ive seen ur work and its all fuggin sweet!


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Jan 30 2006, 08:15 PM~4738507
> *yep same guy, thats the only guy i go to, dont u go to ryan at blues? i hear hes awsome too, and ive seen ur work and its all fuggin sweet!
> *




NAW-----My guy owns Lady Luck Tattoo on M-59......Scott


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Hello ALL..... I am posting here in tribute to my father, Joseph Litak, who suddenly passed away after a bout with kidney failure Sunday morning at 3 AM. Many of those associated with Expressions never had the pleasure of meeting my dad, but after spending the last few months in and out of the hospital, he was looking forward to finishing his pro-street project ( his pride and joy after his family!) and joining Expressions this summer for cruises and car shows.

He will be missed by those who knew and loved him, but I know that he is once again enjoying his health (and maybe even a Heavenly Harley!) in a much better place. WE LOVE YOU, DAD!!!

[attachmentid=442820]

[attachmentid=442819]

[attachmentid=442810]

[attachmentid=442817]

[attachmentid=442808]

[attachmentid=442799]


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by EXP_1st_Lady_@Jan 30 2006, 10:48 PM~4739326
> *Hello ALL.....  I am posting here in tribute to my father, Joseph Litak, who suddenly passed away after a bout with kidney failure Sunday morning at 3 AM.  Many of those associated with Expressions never had the pleasure of meeting my dad, but after spending the last few months in and out of the hospital, he was looking forward to finishing his pro-street project ( his pride and joy after his family!) and joining Expressions this summer for cruises and car shows.
> 
> He will be missed by those who knew and loved him, but I know that he is once again enjoying his health (and maybe even a Heavenly Harley!) in a much better place.  WE LOVE YOU, DAD!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=442820]
> 
> [attachmentid=442819]
> 
> [attachmentid=442810]
> 
> [attachmentid=442817]
> 
> [attachmentid=442808]
> 
> [attachmentid=442799]
> *


Hey Jill. Howard called and told me what had happened, I'm really sorry mija. Keep your head up


----------



## A_D_4coupe

My condolences to you and your family Jill.


----------



## Jake Jizzo

sorry to hear it bro... :*(

u and ur family shall be in my prayers..


----------



## Madrox64

Sorry to hear of your lost......

........Prayers for Howard, Jill, her family and friends.


----------



## monte88

prayer said for u and your family jill :angel: :angel:


----------



## ride4life

My prayers go out to you and your family....May he R.I.P


----------



## showandgo

very sorry to hear that may be rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Por313Vida

sorry about your lost jill.... you and your family is in my prayers... my god put his blessing upon you and your family in this time of grief.... :angel:


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers! We appreciate them more than you could know!


----------



## Howard

Thanks again to everyone who spent thoughts and prayers for the family... the support is felt and much appreciated.


----------



## heavyroller_78

:wave:


----------



## pretty78

:wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

how would you like to play arm shot with my boy chuck l???

OUCH!!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 2 2006, 12:55 PM~4758220
> *how would you like to play arm shot with my boy chuck l???
> 
> OUCH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that tony hawk thing was FUNNY!


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

hey pat is there a party still going on?


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I just spoke to Howard, and he and Jill unfortunately are not going to make it. My lady's dad is coming by with the wings to deep fry, and everybody else is still invited, so yes my doors are open for anybody who wishes to come by. The Knights of Columbus here in Lincoln Park just got busted for doing illegal Super Bowl pools and raffles and what not, so I don't think I'll be going there. I just came from downtown at the Motown Winter Blast, and it was alright. I think tomorrow I'm just gonna be chillin at home no matter what. It's been a busy weekend so far, and I just want to chill in front of the TV. So if you wanna stop by, PM me and I'll give you directions. Augie, Dan, Madrox, anybody who wants to stop by, let me know, you're all still invited.


----------



## monte88

dam sorry i missed it brother.whos up for hooters this weekend or during the week.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Feb 4 2006, 10:18 PM~4777307
> *I just spoke to Howard, and he and Jill unfortunately are not going to make it.  My lady's dad is coming by with the wings to deep fry, and everybody else is still invited, so yes my doors are open for anybody who wishes to come by.  The Knights of Columbus here in Lincoln Park just got busted for doing illegal Super Bowl pools and raffles and what not, so I don't think I'll be going there.  I just came from downtown at the Motown Winter Blast, and it was alright.  I think tomorrow I'm just gonna be chillin at home no matter what.  It's been a busy weekend so far, and I just want to chill in front of the TV.  So if you wanna stop by, PM me and I'll give you directions.  Augie, Dan, Madrox, anybody who wants to stop by, let me know, you're all still invited.
> *


Hope it was a good time... sorry we couldn't make it out. What's your work schedule? We should hook up for lunch one day this week near downtown because I'm just down Michigan now.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Well Erik, it's a good thing nobody showed up, because I had to fly out of here 1 hour before kickoff. Sadly, my uncle Danny had a massive heart attack and died yesterday, he was 49. But we'll definately hook up for lunch. I'll be in touch.


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Soo sorry to hear about that, Patrick....I can empathize at this point. It's bad enough to have a death in the family, regardless, but it comes with an extra pang when it is someone who should have had years ahead of them to share. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours! Keep in touch!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thanks Jill, I appreciate it. Take care yourself.


----------



## monte88

prayer said for everyone..iknow me and my girl split up yesterday..its tough because we were enaged and living together..nothing like coming home to a empty house..its hard.i love the woman and ill miss her..  i need a beer


----------



## Howard

Its a trying time for people...

Here Dan... and I got an extra one for anyone else










Its cool seeing people sending out thoughts/prayers/intentions and supporting each other that way. Sometimes that's the best kind of support you can hope for. We should all get together mid-week sometime soon and laugh together... maybe a movie? Maybe early next week?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 7 2006, 07:38 AM~4794011
> *Its a trying time for people...
> 
> Here Dan... and I got an extra one for anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its cool seeing people sending out thoughts/prayers/intentions and supporting each other that way.  Sometimes that's the best kind of support you can hope for.  We should all get together mid-week sometime soon and laugh together... maybe a movie?  Maybe early next week?
> *


its it a little early for that? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 7 2006, 09:48 AM~4794032
> *its it a little early for that?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Early? Hey people get thirsty... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

I thought I put these up already but here's some pics from Sergio and the youth working together in the garage...


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 8 2006, 05:45 AM~4801533
> *I thought I put these up already but here's some pics from Sergio and the youth working together in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



they came out great eric.. its funny to see my old man there chillen with us!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 8 2006, 11:46 PM~4807183
> *they came out great eric.. its funny to see my old man there chillen with us!!!
> *


Its GREAT to see your old man in there chilling with us... He's cool people for sure and I think he remembers me from Junior High football! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## SwAnGiN88

what's up everyone? long time no talk


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 9 2006, 09:33 AM~4809158
> *what's up everyone? long time no talk
> *


Hey... what's up? How's the winter been treating you?


----------



## SwAnGiN88

like shit man, how bout you?


----------



## heavyroller_78

what up bitches got my comcast cut back on! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Feb 9 2006, 10:09 PM~4813765
> *what up bitches got my comcast cut back on! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S what I'm talking about!!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

koo koo, hope to have a ride this summer


----------



## pretty78

LoL where do you get this shit LoL thats great!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 9 2006, 08:00 PM~4814164
> *THAT'S what I'm talking about!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

the web??? lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 9 2006, 11:19 PM~4814326
> *the web??? lol
> *


Nope. I bought it Arthur Treachers back in the day. It used to come with the hush puppies.


----------



## Howard

This is what it came in...










LOL!! :roflmao: :roflmao: OK, OK, I'll stop.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

lmao,


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

what uppp EXPRESSION CC its friday and have a good weekend


----------



## Howard

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Howard, Ganso313



> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 10 2006, 09:23 AM~4817152
> *what  uppp  EXPRESSION CC  its  friday and  have a  good  weekend
> *


What up MexicanPoison, Ganso... happy Friday! :biggrin: If it was summer I'd be getting the ride ready


----------



## monte88

hello


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 10 2006, 06:37 AM~4817181
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Howard, Ganso313
> What up MexicanPoison, Ganso... happy Friday!  :biggrin: If it was summer I'd be getting the ride ready
> *


NADA JUST LOUNGIN :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

What up Dan? How's it going? 

Came across a GREAT deal and this will probably be a new ride for one of the Expressions youth if things go well this Saturday! Just thought you'd enjoy it since its kin to your ride :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=456159]

[attachmentid=456160]


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 10 2006, 10:52 AM~4818611
> *What up Dan?  How's it going?
> 
> Came across a GREAT deal and this will probably be a new ride for one of the Expressions youth if things go well this Saturday!  Just thought you'd enjoy it since its kin to your ride  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=456159]
> 
> [attachmentid=456160]
> *


nice!!!


----------



## pretty78

That is hot, whos gonna be gettin that?


----------



## monte88

oh yeah baby caddy time :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Feb 10 2006, 03:45 PM~4819562
> *That is hot, whos gonna be gettin that?
> *


Good ole Henry!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

:biggrin: LuxuriouS Car Club Indy Chapter Presents...........

1st Annual
MIDWEST MADNESS

August 5, 2006

Wayne County Fairgrounds
Richmond, IN 47374 

- Hop Competition - Cash payout 
- Dance exhibition 
- Bikini Contest


----------



## pretty78

Here Erik i thought you might find this funny!


----------



## blvddown

GOTTA GET SOME OF THOSE.....ALWAYS FIGHTING....THESE WILL HELP YOU KICK HIGHER...LOL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Feb 10 2006, 11:54 PM~4823370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Erik i thought you might find this funny!
> *


OH BOY do I!!!??? LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pretty78

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

Hello all, I love the Chuck Norris pants, i have 3 pairs all in differnt colors.


----------



## HankDaTank

I just got word that i am in fact getting the car pictured above. It's my first car and it is an awsome first.  Thanks for telling and showing me Erik.


----------



## the_blackwallstree

wuttup expressions


----------



## pretty78

HAnk that is a hot car, do you know for sure when you can pick it up?


----------



## burke2127

hey i was wonderin how i could possibly join the expressions club...i live southwest of detroit and own one completed schwinn trike....i have 3 other bikes im finishin up as well...the trike has a full sound system, sound sensitive neon lights, strobe, and im currently installing a 7" monitor to play videos from my ipod...email me at [email protected]

i posted pics of the trike during the summer and after the orginal restoration and construction of the truck bed

thanks
-steve[attachmentid=457889]


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank+Feb 11 2006, 02:26 PM~4826583-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, I love the Chuck Norris pants, i have 3 pairs all in differnt colors.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2006, 03:42 PM~4826883
> *I just got word that i am in fact getting the car pictured above. It's my first car and it is an awsome first.  Thanks for telling and showing me Erik.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... and fine pants they are. I especially like the gold ones you were wearing yesterday. Call me crazy but I think that roundhouse kick to the face had WAY more authority yesterday than it did with your camoflauge ones. :dunno:
> 
> And about the car... we're ALL getting F*** Hank shirts made up. That's right, we all want your ride :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the_blackwallstree_@Feb 11 2006, 04:02 PM~4826974
> *wuttup expressions
> *


HEY!! Long time no board... you coming out on March 4th to the Tattoo Party?


----------



## HankDaTank

Hey guys, im going to be getting the car if not on wed then on saturday for sure. And yes Erik the gold pants give me a feeling of power :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Well, you'll have to come by and take me for a cruise... and maybe we'll go out and shoot the car one night. The earlier the pics the better :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Well, you'll have to come by and take me for a cruise... and maybe we'll go out and shoot the car one night. The earlier the pics the better :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

Oh geeze im feeling pressured, 2 posts of the same thing, you must be serious.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank_@Feb 13 2006, 12:18 AM~4836227
> *Oh geeze im feeling pressured, 2 posts of the same thing, you must be serious.
> *


LOL... it wouldn't post. But I am. You haven't REALLY driven until you pack 7 people in there and see how a Cadillac really handles. :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

HA i laugh at you 7, im thinking 10. LOL j/k yea i cant wait till i can drive it home. Im really excited. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

another caddy on the scene huh?well hell son the more the better


----------



## pretty78

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Feb 13 2006, 01:47 PM~4840036
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


hey i wanted to say thanks to you and augie for showing up saturday. It meant alot to me for the people who showed up. out of all the people who i invited from my side, only a very small group came out. and like i said it meant alot thanks for coming.


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 14 2006, 07:02 AM~4845218
> *hey i wanted to say thanks to you and augie for showing up saturday. It meant alot to me for the people who showed up. out of all the people who i invited  from my side, only a very small group came out. and like i said it meant alot thanks for coming.
> *


No prob! Thank you so much for having us! we had a great time!! your fam and friends that i havent met yet were great!! and Aug has a pic of Manny thats so cute!! He is gettin so big!!


----------



## Toro

hey gente...just wanted to say a hello from a sunny but a little chilly (48 degrees) Cali...


----------



## TRUDAWG

This Sunday we're gonna get together @ Baileys on MI ave. in Dearborn to kick it, and help me celebrate my 30th Bday I'd like to invite everyone to come out and have a few drinks, and good food. We'll probably get started in the Afternoon around 3ish. If you have questions or need directions just say so!


----------



## monte88

ill be there


----------



## lethaljoe

yo the new forum is up www.LethalLowz.org


----------



## heavyroller_78

ttt


----------



## monte88

comon aug u need to be more posting.


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 15 2006, 09:41 AM~4853254
> *comon aug u need to be more posting.
> *


He is stuck on myspace to much!! LoL i created a monster!


----------



## monte88

im on yspace as well..but i dont visit it that much..that web site is trouble


----------



## heavyroller_78

i come on here just about every day i just find myself getting bored with lay it low, hardly ever any pic updates.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Feb 16 2006, 01:32 AM~4857720
> *i come on here just about every day i just find myself getting bored with lay it low, hardly ever any pic updates.
> *


Here check out this 64 build up from Germany, it should keep you busy for a minute. Start here... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=183153&st=300 or at the beginning. NICE!!


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn i love that color on the caddy .


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 16 2006, 09:42 AM~4859023
> *damn i love that color on the caddy .
> *


Which one, Dans? They do look really good in greens for some reason...


----------



## monte88

what up howard


----------



## showandgo

hello expressions


----------



## monte88

what jimmy..fuck head :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2006, 07:31 AM~4866695
> *hello expressions
> *


hey jimmy anything new at the shop?


----------



## pretty78

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

LOL... what up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

For those of you who have'nt heard the news i got my car yesterday, but when we were driving home yesterday the front left tire blewout on the expressway which messed up the rim, so now i have to wait another week to drive it. :uh:  :angry:


----------



## showandgo

what are you complaining about i paid 15g's for a 59 impala and went to drive it home and blew the motor 21 miles later :0 shit yours was a tire mine was a motor :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2006, 02:22 PM~4875454
> *what are you complaining about i paid 15g's for a 59 impala and went to drive it home and blew the motor 21 miles later :0 shit yours was a tire mine was a motor :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



but then again....i lost a tire at the corner of your shop :angry:


----------



## showandgo

woo hoo 20 dollars to 15,000 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2006, 04:22 PM~4875454
> *what are you complaining about i paid 15g's for a 59 impala and went to drive it home and blew the motor 21 miles later :0 shit yours was a tire mine was a motor :biggrin:
> *


I remember when I bought my 64, it had a freshly rebuilt 283, and dude told me go easy on it for a few hundred miles, so what do I do? Jump on the freeway to go home. I ended up shooting 3 rods through the oil tank the same day. :uh:


----------



## monte88

yeah i remember driving my car and it stalling out last year...still havent figured that one out


----------



## MR._T

:0


----------



## pretty78

Hello!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR._T

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Feb 18 2006, 07:08 PM~4876996
> *Hello!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ride4life

yea...the times


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MR._T_@Feb 18 2006, 10:09 PM~4877004
> *:wave:
> *


I was going to ask you what ride you got but I think I know...


----------



## EIGHT BALL

YEA I WISH I COULD GET MY TRUCK OUT OF THE SHOP AND HAVE IT FINISHED ENOUGH TO DIRVE IT ONCE IN THE PAST 3 YEARS, AFTER THOUSANDS...


HAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## HankDaTank

Oh boy, you guys make me sound like a whinny bitch, because im complaining about a tire, but the rim is messed up also, annndd i tryed to start it today and it would'nt. sooo.


----------



## heavyroller_78

the day i pulled the rivi out of the shop after getting the bags put on the passenger side knock off went rocketing through the air and buckled the front quarter panel. bitch ass arandas tire tried to beat the spinner onto the wrong adapter and then refused to pay for the damage. so the moral of the story is fuck arandas!


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank_@Feb 18 2006, 10:46 PM~4878654
> *Oh boy, you guys make me sound like a whinny bitch, because im complaining about a tire, but the rim is messed up also, annndd i tryed to start it today and it would'nt. sooo.
> *


what kinda car you have?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank_@Feb 19 2006, 01:46 AM~4878654
> *Oh boy, you guys make me sound like a whinny bitch, because im complaining about a tire, but the rim is messed up also, annndd i tryed to start it today and it would'nt. sooo.
> *


Quit crying... 











J/P
:biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait to pile in the Caddy and hit Vernor! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

Ok ill stop whinning. i cant wait either. :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

http://www.youtube.com/?v=L1BKjm1eF0g :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

Its an 84 cadillac coupe deville


----------



## pretty78

Hello! :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

Where is Everyone!!


----------



## monte88

trying to work


----------



## Por313Vida

what up doe?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

any one up there looking for a 2dr box chevy 2500.00 o.b.o.
hit me up for questions.


----------



## monte88

COMON SPRING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavyroller_78

yea that 11 degree shit last week didnt work out that well for me


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 22 2006, 12:38 AM~4898486
> *any one up there looking for a 2dr box chevy 2500.00 o.b.o.
> hit me up for questions.
> *


Wanna sell the hubcaps? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

whats the word everyone?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 22 2006, 05:27 PM~4903195
> *whats the word everyone?
> *


I'm thinking about ditching the phone... I like the Treos. What do you think I should do Serg? Just keep it? Wasn't sure if you can trade in phones or not...


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 22 2006, 04:30 PM~4904144
> *I'm thinking about ditching the phone... I like the Treos.  What do you think I should do Serg?  Just keep it?  Wasn't sure if you can trade in phones or not...
> *


well you can keep them and upgrade to the treo. i think you would rather get the new mda phone, its a sweet phone. go to the web site and check it out.


----------



## pretty78

ttt


----------



## HankDaTank

Ok i have to ask after weeks of wondering. What does ttt mean someone please explain.


----------



## monte88

To The Top..it takes the thread to the top of the page..like this TTT


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 23 2006, 03:55 PM~4911353
> *To The Top..it takes the thread to the top of the page..like this TTT
> *


Also it can mean Teach The Tikes... like when they don't know forum speak like Dan's doing for you right now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Whats good everybody? I was reading a couple pages back and saw everybody sharing horror stories about driving their cars home when they bought em, and I couldn't help but remember that when I bought my Caddy, it had zero gas in it, and I had to get it from Redford to Allen Park, so I'm all geeked when I give the guy the money. From there it was straight to the gas station to put $35 in my new toy. All the way home, I'm smelling these gas fumes, but too excited to even think about them. I get home, look under the car, and the BITCH was leaking fuel all over my street...............and gas prices these day, I think I shed a tear or two in there, LOL,...................but other than that I love my Caddy.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Feb 23 2006, 05:25 PM~4913584
> *Whats good everybody?  I was reading a couple pages back and saw everybody sharing horror stories about driving their cars home when they bought em,
> *



I bought mine in Kentucky.....I was living in Tennessee at the time though.....

...Car had NO reverse when I bought it....also burned through 3 1/2 qts of oil ..driving it home! I was happy as crap though,, 19yrs old with my dream car! Well I rocked that car for about 1 year before I bought a tranny with reverse......BUT like a TRUE lowrider I paid $1200 for a set of 14x7 knock-offs and new tires BEFORE I GOT THE TRANNY FIXED
Guess the trans wasn't as important as looking cool...Oh the memmories.


----------



## Toro

hey Howard...watcha think of my new tat from Hawaii???????


----------



## EXP_1st_Lady

Well, Toro, I'm a Howard, too...so I'm gonna answer your question! LOL

That is pretty sweet work! I really like the patterns around the outside of it! How long did it take? It's not done yet, right? That faint red looks like blood lines for marking or was that marks from what was added to it?

Anyways, besides the new tattoo, how is everything? Haven't been on LIL much lately....missed ya!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by EXP_1st_Lady_@Feb 23 2006, 08:20 PM~4914612
> *Well, Toro, I'm a Howard, too...so I'm gonna answer your question!  LOL
> 
> That is pretty sweet work!  I really like the patterns around the outside of it!  How long did it take?  It's not done yet, right?  That faint red looks like blood lines for marking or was that marks from what was added to it?
> 
> Anyways, besides the new tattoo, how is everything?  Haven't been on LIL much lately....missed ya!
> *


heheheh..nah..it's done.....the turtle is the good luck turtle from the islands..and the empty space is the bull head....the red is the sharpie....this was a few minutes after it was done.......it took less than an hour.and it's bigger than the size of my hand...


----------



## trulow

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 22 2006, 04:31 PM~4681838
> *Hey Ted... what's going on?  How are things out there in your neck of the woods?  :biggrin:  I've never even been CLOSE to New Mexico I don't think... Is it similar to AZ or very different?  Just wondering...
> *



Its so dry we havnt got rain in 3 months or something and they already calling for a bad fire season. But thats good cause there is more lowlow out lol. I wish it would rain to tell you the truth lol. laters Ted


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2006, 02:31 AM~4916682
> *heheheh..nah..it's done.....the turtle is the good luck turtle from the islands..and the empty space is the bull head....the red is the sharpie....this was a few minutes after it was done.......it took less than an hour.and it's bigger than the size of my hand...
> *


Hey Toro... yeah I seen it in the Uso thread. Looks good. I see the bullhead. Looks like nice work, congratulations on your new ink :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

ttt


----------



## heavyroller_78

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

yo yo what doe


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 25 2006, 05:11 PM~4926658
> *yo yo what doe
> *


True. This boy speaks truth.


----------



## monte88

hello ho and howdy..cant wait for the tat party im there


----------



## pretty78

HELLOOOOO Everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## HankDaTank

Yes the tat party will be fun


----------



## ride4life

ttt


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds+Feb 25 2006, 09:47 PM~4927782-->
> 
> 
> 
> hello ho and howdy..cant wait for the tat party im there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You coming out for sure? It'll be good to hang out! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HankDaTank_@Feb 26 2006, 04:00 PM~4931912
> *Yes the tat party will be fun
> *


Yep... you all coming Hank? I'll be reminding people on MySpace but it would be cool to see everyone come through. Even though the Tattoo Party part is shorter we'll probably all be chilling until around 10 or 11 or so at the house


----------



## HankDaTank

Oh yes, you said it starts at 11 or 12? ill try and get there early and stay all day cause i have nothing better to do and i know i will enjoy myself.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

well guys my ebay auction for my boat is looking good, im asking 9,500 for resered price and $10,000 to buy it now. and there has been 8 bids in the past 3 days and is up to 3,000 so hopefully it goes 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...63702&sspagenam


----------



## Por313Vida

TTT


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 28 2006, 04:21 PM~4946537
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for the lift :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 28 2006, 02:48 PM~4947194
> *Thanks for the lift  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup erik what you got planned for sunday?


----------



## SwAnGiN88

i am needing a logo to put on our club shirts, if someone would like to help and make some up that would be great..

has to contain cards, dice, and Royal Kingz


----------



## monte88

well ill be at the tat party on saturday..not sure if im gonna get one or not..but its gonna be cool meeting the ones from outta town..see ya then..oh yeah is this at erics house?see ya then..i may not be there until after 2pm..i got some things going on..but ill at least stop by and check ya out


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 1 2006, 09:47 AM~4951656
> *well ill be at the tat party on saturday..not sure if im gonna get one or not..but its gonna be cool meeting the ones from outta town..see ya then..oh yeah is this at erics house?see ya then..i may not be there until after 2pm..i got some things going on..but ill at least stop by and check ya out
> *


Yeah... it's at the house. Glad you're planning on coming through, it'll be nice to chill. Most people don't actually get work so for sure stop through.


----------



## SwAnGiN88

well its saturday. shit!! i wont be able to make it.


----------



## CHAVO313




----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 28 2006, 01:21 PM~4946537
> *TTT
> *


Sup sergio...... Did u ever get a hold of the pres... when is that party gonna be ??


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 28 2006, 08:48 PM~4948489
> *sup erik what you got planned for sunday?
> *


Sunday? AUTORAMA!! :biggrin: :biggrin: You going the same day?


----------



## showandgo

i may go saturday or sunday hell maybe even thursday


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 11:08 PM~4956751
> *i may go saturday or sunday hell maybe even thursday
> *


You coming by the house on Saturday for the Tat Party/Potluck?


----------



## showandgo

i am working till late and nim and the boys are coming in from chicago so i am not sure, they are picking up the cutlass and dropping off another one


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 11:12 PM~4956780
> *i am working till late and nim and the boys are coming in from chicago so i am not sure, they are picking up the cutlass and dropping off another one
> *


Well, you know they're welcome too... if not it's cool but just reminding you  :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Mar 1 2006, 12:32 PM~4953764
> *Sup sergio...... Did u ever get a hold of the pres... when is that party gonna be ??
> 
> *


no he never called.. its in april


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 1 2006, 08:12 PM~4956785
> *Well, you know they're welcome too... if not it's cool but just reminding you    :biggrin:
> *


thanks howard


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 1 2006, 11:28 PM~4957555
> *no he never called.. its in april
> *


HEY IM DOWN TO GO... AND I KNOW THAT SUM OTHER HOMIES ARE DOWN TO... SO JUS HIT US UP WIT THA INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@Mar 2 2006, 11:07 AM~4960242
> *HEY IM DOWN TO GO... AND I KNOW THAT SUM OTHER HOMIES ARE DOWN TO... SO JUS HIT US UP WIT THA INFO :thumbsup:
> *


fo sho


----------



## pretty78

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

expressions to tha top ttt


----------



## monte88

way up to the top


----------



## Por313Vida

:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 4 2006, 03:56 PM~4976247
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hows your ribs feeling today :0


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 4 2006, 03:58 PM~4976260
> *Hows your ribs feeling today :0
> *


they dont feel to bad until the vicodin wears off! and man!! let me tell the shit hurts so bad,


----------



## showandgo

whats going on tonight chicago majestics and the neighbors are in town


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 4 2006, 09:01 PM~4976826
> *whats going on tonight chicago majestics and the neighbors are in town
> *


Awwww... should've come by we had everyone at the house. You all were probably looking for a place to go out to though right?


----------



## showandgo

yeah its all good i got sick and went to bed right after i posted. it was already too late, so we just hung out at the shop, autorama, and then hooters on sunday it was all good. thanks for the invite anyway howard


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn, i am going to have to come one time i always miss the hangouts and tat partys.


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 6 2006, 09:51 AM~4985879
> *damn, i am going to have to come one time i always miss the hangouts and tat partys.
> *


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 6 2006, 12:51 PM~4985879
> *damn, i am going to have to come one time i always miss the hangouts and tat partys.
> *


There's always more...


----------



## monte88

well its gonna be around 65 on saturday..is anyone gonna get together..


----------



## the_blackwallstree

whatsup with every1 in the glove


----------



## the_blackwallstree

double post srry


----------



## daytons4life

Just looking thru your thread,You have some nice ass rides :biggrin: Just saying was up from untouchable c.c.  Hope to see you at some shows! Peace


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 7 2006, 04:27 PM~4996570
> *Just looking thru your thread,You have some nice ass rides :biggrin: Just saying was up from untouchable c.c.   Hope to see you at some shows!  Peace
> *


hey howard give me a call tomorrow


----------



## showandgo

where are my springs fool


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 8 2006, 02:21 AM~4999118
> *hey howard give me a call tomorrow
> *


You bet... :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

sup my homies


----------



## monte88

new batteries going in today.. :biggrin: now i need 0 gauge wire


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187+Mar 8 2006, 08:48 AM~5000292-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup my homies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey... what up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 8 2006, 11:05 AM~5001004
> *new batteries going in today.. :biggrin: now i need 0 gauge wire
> *


Well, I have 0 wires, does that help? :dunno:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

damn homie 0 gauge crazy. 

anyways sup howard


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 8 2006, 01:18 PM~5001926
> *damn homie 0 gauge crazy.
> 
> anyways sup howard
> *


Hey what's up... hows it going with the car?


----------



## monte88

thicker the wire more current..that means more power..hehetrust me i hit the switch for the front last night after i put that wire on and holy cow!!that boy has some power..


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 9 2006, 03:26 PM~5011646
> *thicker the wire more current..that means more power..hehetrust me i hit the switch for the front last night after i put that wire on and holy cow!!that boy has some power..
> *


What it do?


----------



## Big Chief

I thought this was a Expression thread? Where the Fuck is all my Expression *****'s and Niggettes at? What's up Jamilia!


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Mar 9 2006, 06:45 PM~5013091
> *  Where the Fuck is all my Expression *****'s and Niggettes at?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## pretty78

Wheres everyone been? 


OO i know where everyone is gettin the cars ready for the season!!


----------



## pretty78

BORED!!!!!


----------



## Madrox64

:0


----------



## pretty78

wow page 3............


----------



## Por313Vida

heres some of the work we got done to the el co frame if you want to see more just go to michigan riders


----------



## Howard

Looks good Serg... commented on it in MI Riders. That's cool that EVERYONE got involved. Hope it gets to Indianapolis!! :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

Hey :wave:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Sup people!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO+Mar 15 2006, 08:46 PM~5056266-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup people!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Will!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Chief_@Mar 9 2006, 08:45 PM~5013091
> *I thought this was a Expression thread?  Where the Fuck is all my Expression *****'s and Niggettes at?  What's up Jamilia!
> *


This is a LayItLow thread, where people from EXP interact with everyone :biggrin: :biggrin: How many people you think on the scene would know a Native American lowrider from Carson if they didn't talk to you on here?  :biggrin: 

Speaking of Carson... check out my new slideshow on MySpace. This is where it all began. The block that raised us and taught us about who/what we are, what we need, and how we can give it to others...

<a href=\'http://myspace.com/erikhoward\' target=\'_blank\'>http://myspace.com/erikhoward</a>


----------



## Big Chief

A fix my pic while your on here!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Mar 16 2006, 09:43 AM~5058865
> *A fix my pic while your on here!
> *


Send me a Private Message (click the little 2 arrow thing by my name) with your password. You like the slideshow? You're famous :biggrin:


----------



## Big Chief

That Slide Show was Dope! Did I get any Grammy Nominations.Lol If you don't know now U know Born and Raised on CARSON!!! Southwest Bitches!!!


----------



## HankDaTank

Howdy everyone. I finally got my computer fixed and this is the first time ive been on lil in a while. How have all of you been? Hey Erik is anything happening this weekend?


----------



## mrmagic84

Hey eric its me beso. im going to be in town this weekend. im home on mid tour leave so im coming to see the family. If time is right we should link up. Hope to see you guys. i cant wait to see home again. This army shit is almost over.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank+Mar 16 2006, 03:39 PM~5061205-->
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy everyone. I finally got my computer fixed and this is the first time ive been on lil in a while. How have all of you been? Hey Erik is anything happening this weekend?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually I think you and some of the fellas are supposed to go out shooting late Saturday night with Graig Nice. ALSO... Saturday morning/early afternoon we're going out to Dan's (with the green Caddy) to help/watch with some work. Want to go? I was going to ask you and Juan.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrmagic84_@Mar 16 2006, 11:38 PM~5064479
> *Hey eric its me beso. im going to be in town this weekend. im home on mid tour leave so im coming to see the family. If time is right we should link up. Hope to see you guys. i cant wait to see home again. This army shit is almost over.
> *


YEAH!!! Hit me up. We can't wait to have you back...


----------



## uso4vida

:wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 17 2006, 12:50 AM~5065017
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Madrox64

HAPPY St.PATRICKs DAY!


----------



## pretty78

ttt


----------



## HankDaTank

What color should i paint my caddy? I was thinking black but, it has brown interior. So what colors would go good with the brown? And where should i take it? And i would like it to look good. And what are some prices if you guys have any? thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

well if the interior is brown..i would paint it a nice clean bright white with matching brown top and some white powder coated rims..then do some gold plating on the outside and have the car pinstripped in brown/beige that would look nice..mix it up some and do something totally different


----------



## Howard

Oooppss... forgot to add this here. This is the post from Michigan Riders :biggrin: 

Just wanted to let you all see the article that just came out on Friday in the Weekly Reader (Teen Newsweek, Know Your World Extra, etc)... it went to over 100,000 junior high and high school-aged youth across the country and provides the opportunity to REALLY impact the way people see youth work and lowriding and how they can work together.

This is a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has contributed to Expressions... it is not just the "members" who make what happens with the youth happen. It is the members and their networks and their ability/willingness to work together toward something positive that makes it all happen. Thanks for not just letting everything be about the rides and your willingness to contribute to the lives of the youth that come out for cruising or that you have more regular contact with (several are mentoring)... *you have taken part in using your ride as a means to something greater, not just as competition or showboating but to build relationships and change lives!! *

Props to everyone who has put in somehow to help create great times and memories especially to Sergio, Cadillac Bob, Jimmy, Ryan, Angelo and Tony, the twins, Por Vida CC, Dan, Jericho and everyone else... *you should hear them all talk about you--STILL from last summer!! From the lowriders to graf, photography, leadership development, mentoring, and everything else together we have changed the lives of this group of young people and in turn put them in a position to do the same for those around them!!! * Thank you...

(They're so big so you can read the article...)

Here's some more if you're interested:

<a href=\'http://www.weeklyreader.com/teens/know_your_world/issue_update.asp\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.weeklyreader.com/teens/know_you...ssue_update.asp</a>


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

congrats, good positive article on lowriding!


----------



## Por313Vida

this looks great!!!!


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Mar 17 2006, 12:38 AM~5064479
> *Hey eric its me beso. im going to be in town this weekend. im home on mid tour leave so im coming to see the family. If time is right we should link up. Hope to see you guys. i cant wait to see home again. This army shit is almost over.
> *


Hey Beso if you have time try to halla at some old friends from an old club. Glad to see you doin ok. Hall at me

Vic 313-330-8083


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by MR POR VIDA_@Mar 21 2006, 02:43 PM~5094190
> *Hey Beso if you have time try to halla at some old friends from an old club. Glad to see you doin ok. Hall at me
> 
> Vic 313-330-8083
> *


yo yo mr por vida good to see you on layitlow...


----------



## EIGHT BALL

its good to see some one bringing up the sw side once in a while.
we dont get that very much any more, other then bad put downs and shit talking bout sw.

not any more.
hopefully we can have a huge turn out in the sunday hang outs and more at some of the local shows this year.!!!!!!

props on the coverage.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Mar 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5096024-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo yo mr por vida good to see you on layitlow...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIGHT! Never see this guy online (2 posts :biggrin: ) Bienvenidos homeboy.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EIGHT BALL_@Mar 22 2006, 01:55 AM~5097173
> *its good to see some one bringing up the sw side once in a while.
> we dont get that very much any more, other then bad put downs and shit talking bout sw.
> 
> not any more.
> hopefully we can have a huge turn out in the sunday hang outs and more at some of the local shows this year.!!!!!!
> 
> props on the coverage.
> *


Thanks Loren... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

:wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 22 2006, 08:16 AM~5097959
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Dan :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

WHATS UP...........where the heck is the nice weather


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 22 2006, 08:28 AM~5097987
> *WHATS UP...........where the heck is the nice weather
> *


Actually... that's our fault. We forgot it back in Vegas. I thought we had plenty of time to go back and get it but now we're just screwed.


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 22 2006, 08:35 AM~5097909
> *RIGHT!  Never see this guy online (2 posts  :biggrin: )  Bienvenidos homeboy.
> Thanks Loren...  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I finally got my log in to work correctly but I am always on layitlow. just could not get a post on. by the way props to Expressions on the article and to my PV bro Sergio


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MR POR VIDA_@Mar 22 2006, 09:11 AM~5098081
> *I finally got my log in to work correctly but I am always on layitlow. just could not get a post on. by the way props to Expressions on the article and to my PV bro Sergio
> *


Well... LIL is great, and even better when you can post :biggrin: 

Thanks for the props and BIG thanks to Sergio (and Por Vida CC) for taking an active role with the young people and in general being supportive of EXP from the beginning--you've been there when we were learning the difference between bolt-ons and knock offs through today helping/teaching us about building rides and the ins and outs of the scene. Your guidance will not be wasted as we're committed to using it to positively and, of course, to have a great time and create memories and relationships!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 22 2006, 01:50 PM~5099275
> *Well... LIL is great, and even better when you can post  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the props and BIG thanks to Sergio (and Por Vida CC) for taking an active role with the young people and in general being supportive of EXP from the beginning--you've been there when we were learning the difference between bolt-ons and knock offs through today helping/teaching us about building rides and the ins and outs of the scene.  Your guidance will not be wasted as we're committed to using it to positively and, of course, to have a great time and create memories and relationships!!  :thumbsup:
> *



The brotherhood between Expressions and Por Vida CC is something that will only get stronger year after year. We support and will back anything Expressions does in our community. To all the lowrider community especilly within Southwest. My brothers of Por Vida are dedicated to having fun and cruising with other organizations and showing how strong lowriding is within Michigan. 

Im new to posting but I do have to send a shot out to Jimmy and crew. All the success you have received this past year is way past due.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by MR POR VIDA_@Mar 22 2006, 11:10 AM~5099429
> *The brotherhood between Expressions and Por Vida CC is something that will only get stronger year after year. We support and will back anything Expressions does in our community. To all the lowrider community especilly within Southwest. My brothers of Por Vida are dedicated to having fun and cruising with other organizations and showing how strong lowriding is within Michigan.
> 
> Im new to posting but I do have to send a shot out to Jimmy and crew. All the success you have received this past year is way past due.
> *


YUP YUP


----------



## heavyroller_78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64

*you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there :biggrin: *


----------



## pretty78

ahhh the faces....is that all we talk about now LoL

:biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Howard

Ahhhhh... this thread is SOOOO much more comfortable to me today. :thumbsup: :happysad: So since this is home and I can kick back and put my feet up... what up everyone!? :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 23 2006, 08:21 PM~5108828
> *Ahhhhh... this thread is SOOOO much more comfortable to me today.  :thumbsup:  :happysad: So since this is home and I can kick back and put my feet up... what up everyone!?  :biggrin:
> *


whats up for indy and the youth? still thinking about thanking the group?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 24 2006, 12:13 AM~5109505
> *whats up for indy and the youth? still thinking about thanking the group?
> *


Que si, que si... we'll be driving the Monte down and there'll be a little group going. Not sure who ALL is going yet but will be talking to the youth about it today.


----------



## monte88

I WENT LAST YEAR AND HAD A GREAT TIME..DAM CAPS LOCK...WISH I COULD GO THIS YEAR..


----------



## showandgo

we could all roll out on saturday with a big ass caravan let me know


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 24 2006, 08:56 AM~5111415
> *we could all roll out on saturday with a big ass caravan let me know
> *


We're going down on Friday evening after work with a group... is that doable for other people?


----------



## showandgo

ouch doubt it. my daughter would not be happy for sure. and you know us last minute we will be probably putting stuff together as we are leaving on saturday morning but who knows i will talk to some people


----------



## monte88

well drive safe boyz and take pics


----------



## MR POR VIDA

unortunately because of work obligations i cant make it as i ws planning. But good luck to all the Michigan Riders, Represent well


----------



## showandgo

well theres 2 bitches so far


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 24 2006, 10:19 AM~5111511
> *well theres 2 bitches so far
> *


Thanks Jimmy Iam now officially a Bitch Like you. A mexirican Bitch and a Italian Bitch But seriously good luck


----------



## showandgo

lol yeah whatever you got over a month to make work plans fool, call in sick if you have to


----------



## Howard

LOL... I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## monte88

well i was a bitch anyways so it dosnt matter


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 24 2006, 10:36 AM~5111572
> *lol yeah whatever you got over a month to make work plans fool, call in sick if you have to
> *


I wish I could. But I'm trying to make that $. I will admit to being a bitch for not being able to make it to this show but you have to admit that you are just a straight up bitch period. Hey are you gonna be at the shop tomorrow?


----------



## showandgo

yeah i will be at the shop tomorrow and anyways who cares whos the bitch..........oh wait i know you didnt get permission from your wife to go :0 


















































BITCH LOL


----------



## monte88

well since im such a bitch its obvious i dont have a wife or a girlfriend
































because im a bitch lol


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 24 2006, 06:56 AM~5111415
> *we could all roll out on saturday with a big ass caravan let me know
> *


well if everything goes thru with the el co im down for leaving saturday!


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 24 2006, 01:28 PM~5112464
> *yeah i will be at the shop tomorrow and anyways who cares whos the bitch..........oh wait i know you didnt get permission from your wife to go :0
> BITCH LOL
> *


 Jimmy it is so good to hear from you sometimes. But ha i ask permission last year and she said yes!! lol I know its hard for you to believe but some of us luv our wife instead of hiding from them (Jimmy). Alright I will halla at you tomorrow bitch!!


----------



## pretty78

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by MR POR VIDA_@Mar 24 2006, 12:41 PM~5113333
> *Jimmy it is so good to hear from you sometimes. But ha i ask permission last year and she said yes!! lol I know its hard for you to believe but some of us luv our wife instead of hiding from them (Jimmy). Alright I will halla at you tomorrow bitch!!
> *



*oh!!!! beast.... he capped on you!!!! oh!!!!....sike just joking*


----------



## heavyroller_78




----------



## uso4vida

Man, snow makes you guys hella funny to watch!!! Good luck at the show, and all be safe tho  
Robert


----------



## Madrox64

heres a bike frame I'm working on


----------



## heavyroller_78

:biggrin: is that big league chew? did you chew all that yourself Jericho?


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Mar 26 2006, 12:54 PM~5123132
> *:biggrin: is that big league chew?  did you chew all that yourself Jericho?
> *


 :uh: Yeah ! its fresh bondo so its a little darker then normal...I just got done sanding the crap outta it and just put on the 3rd LIGHT coat of BIG LEAGE I mean BONDO! :biggrin: hopefully I can even here out this time


----------



## Madrox64

here ya go Augie
crappy pics of what I started with..then digi pics of what its turning into....


----------



## heavyroller_78

good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Looks good... you weld or no? :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 27 2006, 12:34 PM~5128892
> *Looks good... you weld or no?  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah...I have had a welder for ever but never broke down to get a bottle for it....so my old man got me one for Christmas :biggrin: ""so easy to please"" :biggrin: 
I have had this frame for a while...it was just soooo nice this weekend and my car is still over my friends house,,,so I decided to put in some work on this bike...finished the bondo and thinking of a paint scheme....It' s going to be a Krate style bike not so much lowrider......I'm in the process of welding together a TALLL sissy bar made out of chain!


----------



## monte88

i got some new a-arms ready for the welder..im goona have em boxed in and extended real nice then chromed..


----------



## Por313Vida

hello expressions.. just wanted to say hi... erik call me sometime when your free so we can talk about indy......


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 29 2006, 10:41 AM~5140904
> *hello expressions.. just wanted to say hi... erik call me sometime when your free so we can talk about indy......
> *


What up Serg. Alright I will... I'll try to call you today. :biggrin: 

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* Howard, MrLethalLowz

What up LethalLowz... you going too or no?


----------



## ride4life

hey jericho bring that shit to the crib and we can work on my shit :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 28 2006, 08:20 AM~5133719
> *i got some new a-arms ready for the welder..im goona have em boxed in and extended real nice then chromed..
> *


Frans from ann arbor can hook them arms up for you reall nice. LMK if you need his #


----------



## monte88

yes i need it..im going to pull the ones off the fram at bobs place..and i got a frame there to if he wants to wrap that


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 29 2006, 01:07 PM~5143019
> *yes i need it..im going to pull the ones off the fram at bobs place..and i got a frame there to if he wants to wrap that
> *



let me know how much they charge for wraping the frame?


----------



## Por313Vida

hey erik.. as of right now what adults are going to indy?


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 29 2006, 04:41 PM~5144691
> *hey erik.. as of right now what adults are going to indy?
> *


hey, when is The Indy show, like the dates.....exactly


----------



## showandgo

april 23rd is the show


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 29 2006, 06:06 PM~5145286
> *april 23rd is the show
> *



what you taking?


----------



## monte88

im going


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'm going too, my kids will be putting thier bikes in the show. I'm trying to get some ideas about a good display that will set them apart from the rest


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2006, 03:35 PM~5150406
> *I'm going too, my kids will be putting thier bikes in the show. I'm trying to get some ideas about a good display that will set them apart from the rest
> *


Sounds TIGHT... you know whos an idea man? Graig from our group. He's a architect/designer and really has an eye for what works. Let me know if you want his number. Good luck, CAN'T WAIT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64

Is -La Buena Vida- still around?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 31 2006, 03:19 AM~5154851
> *Is    -La Buena Vida-  still around?
> *


naw they all parted ways i used to be down with them, everyone just lost intrest for the game and walked away.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 31 2006, 08:50 AM~5155597
> *naw they all parted ways i used to be down with them, everyone just lost intrest for the game and walked away.
> *


they use to be big involved club back then... did they have any cars or was it just bikes?


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 30 2006, 09:59 AM~5148852
> *what you taking?
> *


my hardtop 64, tommys 64, angelos 64 and maybe caddy, travis' 64, and who knows who else. and just in case anyone wants to know yes we are driving our shit


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 31 2006, 06:07 PM~5158734
> *my hardtop 64, tommys 64, angelos 64 and maybe caddy, travis' 64, and who knows who else. and just in case anyone wants to know yes we are driving our shit
> *


your not going to trailer your ride? what time do you guys plan on pulling out.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 31 2006, 02:33 PM~5157503
> *they use to be big involved club back then... did they have any cars or was it just bikes?
> *


they where mainly cars but they did have some tight bikes too!


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## A_D_4coupe

What up Serg and Erik, just talked to my moms last Friday, and she said she'd watch my kid for the weekend of the Indy show, so it looks like I'll be going if all goes well these next couple weeks. The only thing I need to iron out is when they're going to induce labor on my lady. Dennis is talking about going down with Alex, so if all goes well, we'll have alot of Michigan Riders going down to Indy to represent.


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Apr 2 2006, 09:00 PM~5168152
> *What up Serg and Erik, just talked to my moms last Friday, and she said she'd watch my kid for the weekend of the Indy show, so it looks like I'll be going if all goes well these next couple weeks.  The only thing I need to iron out is when they're going to induce labor on my lady.  Dennis is talking about going down with Alex, so if all goes well, we'll have alot of Michigan Riders going down to Indy to represent.
> *


 that sounds good... i hope you and dennis can go... are you guys planning on leaving on friday or saturday?


----------



## monte88

AUGUST 13 AT THE MILAN DRAGWAY IS THE BOOSTMOBILE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MARK YOUR CALANDER


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 3 2006, 10:54 AM~5170949
> *AUGUST 13 AT THE MILAN DRAGWAY IS THE BOOSTMOBILE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MARK YOUR CALANDER
> *


I hope it dont suck like last year!!! Just joking i had a great time, and im looking foward to it.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Apr 2 2006, 11:00 PM~5168152
> *What up Serg and Erik, just talked to my moms last Friday, and she said she'd watch my kid for the weekend of the Indy show, so it looks like I'll be going if all goes well these next couple weeks.  The only thing I need to iron out is when they're going to induce labor on my lady.  Dennis is talking about going down with Alex, so if all goes well, we'll have alot of Michigan Riders going down to Indy to represent.
> *


OHHHH BOY!!! Can't wait... we're going to remember this show for a LOOONNNGGG time. I can't wait to head down to Indy with all the people I watched lowriding in the early-mid 90's as well as they people they grew up watching... it'll be like 3 generations of SE Michigan lowriders AND all the people we all watch nationally!!!!! Sorry... getting all worked up in advance. Sergio... hit me up about hotel reservations and I'll give you the info. We reserved our rooms today and so did Alex. I think I can only get a couple more rooms there on the block-reservation. And you're rolling out on Saturday with Jimmy, right?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 3 2006, 03:28 PM~5172254
> *OHHHH BOY!!!  Can't wait... we're going to remember this show for a LOOONNNGGG time.  I can't wait to head down to Indy with all the people I watched lowriding in the early-mid 90's as well as they people they grew up watching... it'll be like 3 generations of SE Michigan lowriders AND all the people we all watch nationally!!!!!  Sorry... getting all worked up in advance.  Sergio... hit me up about hotel reservations and I'll give you the info.  We reserved our rooms today and so did Alex.  I think I can only get a couple more rooms there on the block-reservation.  And you're rolling out on Saturday with Jimmy, right?
> *


yup i plan on leaving on saturday and i plan on rolling with jimmy and the crew. so i got to talk to jimmy to get the details. but i have to see because i dont want to leave no later than noon. if jimmy says there leaving at 9 am that mean that there not leaving till 3 pm.lol but ill call you in a few to see whats up.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Apr 3 2006, 07:47 PM~5172970
> *yup i plan on leaving on saturday and i plan on rolling with jimmy and the crew. so i got to talk to jimmy to get the details. but i have to see because i dont want to leave no later than noon. if jimmy says there leaving at 9 am that mean that there not leaving till 3 pm.lol but ill call you in a few to see whats up.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin: shit if we plan on 9 do you think 3 will be early enough lol


----------



## heavyroller_78

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Apr 4 2006, 11:59 AM~5177782
> *whats up everybody?  well today is a sad day!!  i have to sell my car  ,  as you all know it is a clean ass car,  it has a few little scratches but its clean, no rust.  it has a belt driven air bag set up,  kenwood exelon/MA audio sounds.  there is not a cleaner rivi in this state!!  i paid 7,500 last year and put 4,000 into it.
> im asking $10,000 for it.  if you are intrested pm me about other details!    :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pretty78

wow i guess everyone is goin to indy..................


----------



## heavyroller_78

ttt, and buy that fresh ass rivi!


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Apr 4 2006, 08:05 PM~5179741
> *wow i guess everyone is goin to indy..................
> *


Yes... it WILL be nice!!! One to talk about I'm sure. :biggrin: And you better not think about missing it... :nono:


----------



## heavyroller_78

man with what has happened this week we wont be going out of state for quite a while, wish we could though, do what you always do and take lots of pics!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Apr 5 2006, 09:28 PM~5187211
> *man with what has happened this week we wont be going out of state for quite a while,  wish we could though, do what you always do and take lots of pics!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: But you KNOW I will take lots of pics!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Apr 5 2006, 07:28 PM~5187211
> *man with what has happened this week we wont be going out of state for quite a while,  wish we could though, do what you always do and take lots of pics!
> *



GREAT.................I WANTED TO GO


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by pretty78_@Apr 6 2006, 10:22 AM~5190323
> *GREAT.................I WANTED TO GO
> *


you still can!!!!!!! roll the rivi to the show with a for sale sign!!!! so you can cruise with us, hang out, and try to sell the car all at the same time....

:cheesy: :0


----------



## G Style

whats up EXPRESSIONS C.C. I see you guys doin it big in detroit!! 
just checking out your page. keep it up homies. :thumbsup: 


From LOW CREATIONS C.C. NORTHERN CALI.......


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump for a fresh car for sale and expressions and the midwest showdown! :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Apr 9 2006, 11:21 AM~5206931
> *bump
> *


Ohhhh... I know, I REALLY need to add some pics in here. I've been.... LAZY! *whispering* ...and the computer's on it's last leg.


----------



## monte88

just saying whats up everyone..i think its gonna be time to get out and do some cruising soon.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

ttt


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 11 2006, 10:49 AM~5219087
> *just saying whats up everyone..i think its gonna be time to get out and do some cruising soon.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Dan... what's going on? Ready for some cruise season? We're going to be up at Family Treat every Saturday night from like 630p on. Should be bikes, cars, and new people... and of course, Tastee Freeze tacos!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

Erik i see you posted some pics you get the puter fixed? or just from secret stash? whats up everyone? :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Apr 13 2006, 12:29 AM~5231134
> *Erik i see you posted some pics you get the puter fixed?  or just from secret stash?  whats up everyone?   :wave:
> *


Just pics that are already online--from the websites. Those are still around (the small, web-ready versions) because it won't erase what's published. But I don't have any of the pics I didn't put online, OR the original sized versions (printing, altering, etc.) of any of the others.


----------



## monte88

well fromt what saturday are u starting this..if your doing it this saturday ill be there


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 14 2006, 07:18 AM~5239067
> *well fromt what saturday are u starting this..if your doing it this saturday ill be there
> *


Starting after the Cinco de Mayo parade. So that would make.... May 13th our first Cruise Night. Should be fun too... that way we have a spot to meet up and head out whereever we want each night.  PLUS... it gives the kids a chance to bring their bikes out on a regular basis without having to worry about being out alone.


----------



## heavyroller_78

im supposed to get a battery from Sergio today and ima put it in and see if the battery was just dead or if i am gona have to throw a new starter on, if its just the battery i will throw a for sale sign in that bootch and come out for a bounce!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Apr 14 2006, 10:44 AM~5240078
> *im supposed to get a battery from Sergio today and ima put it in and see if the battery was just dead or if i am gona have to throw a new starter on, if its just the battery i will throw a for sale sign in that bootch and come out for a bounce!
> *


YEAH!!! Like, tomorrow morning maybe? Like... to Clark Park for the Easter Egg Hunt/Concert? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5240129
> *YEAH!!!  Like, tomorrow morning maybe?  Like... to Clark Park for the Easter Egg Hunt/Concert?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


eric call me ..i forgot where clark park is..if there is something going on there ill drive the caddy out there


----------



## pretty78

bump


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 16 2006, 06:44 AM~5252307
> *eric call me ..i forgot where clark park is..if there is something going on there ill drive the caddy out there
> *


Hey Dan... didn't see your post earlier. The thing at Clark Park was yesterday though. Talk to you in the week... THANKS for the hookup on the batteries!!


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 12 2006, 09:08 PM~5230084
> *Hey Dan... what's going on?  Ready for some cruise season?  We're going to be up at Family Treat every Saturday night from like 630p on.  Should be bikes, cars, and new people... and of course, Tastee Freeze tacos!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



man i thought i was the only one to call it *tasty freeze*
since i was a kid that was the name on it till about 5 years ago.
you can still see the outline on the wall right there too. from the 60s.

but i hang out on the ave every day, 

lol

close to home 

wish i could do some cruising but wifes on my ass to build this other house so we can sell the big one.
and make enough money to get outtta the hood.
even tho its been home for 30 years now.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Apr 17 2006, 12:45 AM~5256917
> *man i thought i was the only one to call it *tasty freeze*
> since i was a kid that was the name on it till about 5 years ago.
> you can still see the outline on the wall right there too. from the 60s.
> 
> but i hang out on the ave every day,
> 
> lol
> 
> close to home
> 
> wish i could do some cruising but wifes on my ass to build this other house so we can sell the big one.
> and make enough money to get outtta the hood.
> even tho its been home for 30 years now.
> *


Where you all building at? Well, that's good news then for you all, right? But yeah that's tough leaving the neighborhood!! SOOO MUCH about the hood to miss... people get down on it because we don't have a couple important things (namely safety and education) BUT EVERYTHING else you look for in a community is here. Everywhere else, it seems safety and education are the only things they're offering--and you miss out on everything else and THAT is why everyone misses the hood so much when they're gone and can't understand why. That's my theory!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But hey, about cruising... cruise your Nike's through homeboy--it's only like a block and a half for you. Just trying to keep things going like they were last year and this seems like it should be good. Can't WAIT for summer.


----------



## EIGHT BALL

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 17 2006, 04:11 PM~5260676
> *:biggrin:
> *


Look at that smile... you can't wait for summer either, can you?


----------



## monte88

no its because i finally took a shit after 1 week :0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 17 2006, 04:25 PM~5260758
> *no its because i finally took a shit after 1 week :0
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump for Dan's bowels!


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds+Apr 17 2006, 02:25 PM~5260758-->
> 
> 
> 
> no its because i finally took a shit after 1 week :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-heavyroller_78_@Apr 18 2006, 06:56 AM~5264664
> *bump for Dan's bowels!
> *


Lmao....this is def a guys forum.....LoL!! :roflmao:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

UHHHH.........Huh huh....................he said "BOWELS"

STOOL IS COOL


----------



## heavyroller_78

hey everybody i dont think you heard me DAN'S BACK HERE TAKIN A SHIT!
..........i aint gon tell nobody else! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

MAJESTICS DETROIT 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND PICNIC
AT THE ROOSTERTAIL PARK (SAME PLACE AS THE SHOW AND GO PICNIC)
SUNDAY MAY 28TH FROM 11AM TILL???????????????????
hope to see you all there. there may be some other flyers out but the MAJESTICS PICNIC WILL BE AT THE ROOSTERTAIL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 18 2006, 07:35 PM~5268553
> *MAJESTICS DETROIT 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND PICNIC
> AT THE ROOSTERTAIL PARK (SAME PLACE AS THE SHOW AND GO PICNIC)
> SUNDAY MAY 28TH FROM 11AM TILL???????????????????
> hope to see you all there. there may be some other flyers out but the MAJESTICS PICNIC WILL BE AT THE ROOSTERTAIL
> *


Looks like we'll be there Jimmy... :biggrin: :biggrin: Where is it at again? LOL


----------



## showandgo

THE ROOSTERTAIL, we were going to try somewhere else but due to circumstances we are doing it down there again and hopefully cruisin out afterwards


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 18 2006, 08:44 PM~5268897
> *THE ROOSTERTAIL, we were going to try somewhere else but due to circumstances we are doing it down there again and hopefully cruisin out afterwards
> *


I know... I was just messing with you because you said it so much. Can't wait bro--its going to be a nice season!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

i know that is why i said roostertail again shit i said roostertail again, shit im just gonna stop :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

UPDATE ON MY BOWELS.....everything is still flowing nice :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

bump!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 19 2006, 09:52 AM~5271533
> *UPDATE ON  MY BOWELS.....everything is still flowing nice :biggrin:
> *


Good shit... 






Get it, good shit? LOL


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 19 2006, 07:52 AM~5271533
> *UPDATE ON  MY BOWELS.....everything is still flowing nice :biggrin:
> *


you have to take the butt plug out every now and then dan. i mean i know you love it but damn :biggrin: lol


----------



## HankDaTank

How are all of you fine people doing?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank_@Apr 19 2006, 11:00 PM~5275959
> *How are all of you fine people doing?
> *


Good, good... you ready for Indy!!? Can't wait... you know you'll be wanting a setup and candy paint after this weekend right? You'll have dreams about chrome. You'll be trying to get the neighbors to pose on your ride for you. You will be like... well, if I use all my student loans towards lowriding the first year I could have a GREAT start with the early 60's Chevy I always wanted--college will still be there next year.

You know, things like that. Just so you know. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 19 2006, 08:42 PM~5275628
> *you have to take the butt plug out every now and then dan. i mean i know you love it but damn :biggrin: lol
> *


yeah jim but i put it back in when u say you are coming over..but then u dont show..


----------



## MR POR VIDA

Por Vida is celebrating its 10 year anniversary next weekend April 29th. We tried to contact everyone in the lowrider scene but we know we missed a couple so here is an informal inviation to participants in the Michigan Lowrider scene. It should be a good time Free food free beer and a great kick off to the summer if anything. Any questions call 313-330-8083 Victor


Your Presence is Requested.

Help us Celebrate our…
10year anniversary 

1996-2006
The Por Vida C.B.C. Banquette will be an Adult Party. Formal attire please.

(no jeans or sneakers)

Day

Saturday, April 29, 2006

Arrival Time

six o’clock

Location

southgate civic center

14700 reaume pkwy

southgate, mi 48195

Dinner six thirty

Video seven o’clock

Honorary Awards seven thirty

Party the Night Away

eight o’clock thru

twelve o’clock

Though we would like to invite everyone to celebrate with us, unfortunately we must ask that each club be represented by no more than four people total. Por Vida is requesting the presence of your clubs’ President, Vice President (or equivalent) and guests.

Please tell your members that they are welcome after 8:00.



Thank You!


----------



## blvddown

WHATS UP WITH THAT DAN GUY???????


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Apr 20 2006, 06:33 PM~5281563
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT DAN GUY???????
> *


What's up?


----------



## Jake Jizzo

Hey, Howard...

sorry very off topic, but im trying to sell a complete tattoo set and i know u got friends that do tattoos.


Gun
Power Supply
Pedal
all the cords needed.

I got pics, and ill post em, but theyre on my phone, and i left it at a boys house.

Im selling the shit, because i need some rims for my caddy so if anyone wants to do any trade than ill be more than happy to do that. im wanting to get 300 for everything, but like i said, ill take a trade if anyone wants to do that. so ya, hit me up.


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 20 2006, 09:00 PM~5282360
> *What's up?
> *


JUST JOKING WITH HIM.........PEACE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Apr 22 2006, 05:55 AM~5291339
> *Hey, Howard...
> 
> sorry very off topic, but im trying to sell a complete tattoo set and i know u got friends that do tattoos.
> Gun
> Power Supply
> Pedal
> all the cords needed.
> 
> I got pics, and ill post em, but theyre on my phone, and i left it at a boys house.
> 
> Im selling the shit, because i need some rims for my caddy so if anyone wants to do any trade than ill be more than happy to do that. im wanting to get 300 for everything, but like i said, ill take a trade if anyone wants to do that. so ya, hit me up.
> *


hit up KingKreations, he does tattos


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump


----------



## monte88

WAZ UPPPPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982

sup howard good to finally put a face with the name man good meeting you homie


----------



## elchulo1982

sup howard good to finally put a face with the name man good meeting you homie


----------



## heavyroller_78

man i wish i couldve went on this trip with you all, but im glad you had a good time and made it home safely! theres always next year!


----------



## 2six3's

alright mr howard i know you took some good pics at indy where they at


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah Howard, let's see the Indy pics??


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982+Apr 25 2006, 12:19 AM~5307179-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup howard good to finally put a face with the name man good meeting you homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey... yeah it was cool to meet. I'm sure we'll be seeing more of each other at the shows. I SWEAR one of my favorite parts about the shows are meeting people from LIL!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 2six3'[email protected] 25 2006, 09:22 AM~5309074
> *alright mr howard i know you took some good pics at indy where they at
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A_D_4coupe_@Apr 25 2006, 08:46 PM~5313436
> *Yeah Howard, let's see the Indy pics??
> *


Yeah... well, the computer is hurting right now but I'm trying hard to work something out to get some pics done. Graig said I could use his laptop to get some stuff done!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll post them as soon as they're done...


----------



## heavyroller_78

bump


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## lethaljoe

come on howard i expected pictures by now lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## 2six3's

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 28 2006, 08:55 AM~5332038
> *come on howard i expected pictures by now lol..... :biggrin:
> *



I was thinking the same thing maybe he'll post them in time for next years show :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 2six3's_@Apr 29 2006, 11:26 AM~5338530
> *I was thinking the same thing maybe he'll post them in time for next years show :biggrin:
> *


Ahhhh... come on. They're coming, they're coming... LOL Some of the pics from the Lima boys came out nice :biggrin: :thumbsup: I should be posting them tonight.


----------



## monte88

DAM VERNOR was packed yesterday..i saw a few people from expressions but i dont think they saw me..


----------



## Big Chief

I seen U Dan! Only one way tho.Then I went too the Isle. There was a couple cars out there. My boy Mic had his 66 Impala Convertible. That boy is KILLEN'EM


----------



## monte88

yeah it was cool being back out that way talking ot everyone and meeting all the new people out there..bro there was the fine ass latino chick that kept trying to pull me over and kick it..


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Alright... here's some of the pics from the Indy LRM show. I'll post more later but here's some from some other threads so far. I'll try and get the Por Vida CC Banquet pics later in the week.



















Jahaira and her brother Jon... the way down was FUN!!!










Graig, Hank, Jill and Alex, Steph, Jahaira and Joseph in the background...










The Low 4 Life 64...


----------



## Howard

And from the roll out on Saturday morning with Uce CC let's start out with the hosts... the Indy folks:


----------



## Howard

Here's some from the Chicago and KY chapters of Uce...


----------



## Howard

And, of course, the Lima chapter...


----------



## Howard

Some more...


----------



## Howard

These are some of Orgullo Mexicano and some general show pics...


----------



## Por313Vida

nice pics!!!! wish i was there.


----------



## lethaljoe

shit yea man good pictures


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@May 2 2006, 05:04 PM~5358415
> *nice pics!!!! wish i was there.
> *


We wish you were there too...


----------



## ride4life

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG

nice pics


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 2 2006, 11:11 PM~5360365
> *nice pics
> *


Thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

pics make me sad! man looks like we missed a great show! conrats to max and alex on the plaques!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@May 3 2006, 06:53 PM~5365000
> *pics make me sad!  man looks like we missed a great show!  conrats to max and alex on the plaques!
> *


Pics are to share with, not mourn... you'll hit the next one :biggrin: :thumbsup: PLUS... Cinco de Mayo is coming up and BOY will that be nice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice pics Howard...I came on here to see if you posted some more pics and you did :biggrin: ...Damn you take some sharp and nice pictures bro...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 3 2006, 08:57 PM~5365718
> *nice pics Howard...I came on here to see if you posted some more pics and you did :biggrin: ...Damn you take some sharp and nice pictures bro...
> *


Glad you like them bro... I'm ALWAYS excited when people enjoy the pics. Thanks alot :thumbsup:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Sorry to break up all the car conversation and TIGHT ASS CAR PICS, but just some quick other news. Baby Brianna was born at 8:21 AM yesterday (5/3). She weighed 6 lbs, 5 oz, and has been in neonatal intensive care since. Doctors are monitoring her bilirubin in her blood every 12 hours. They have her under phototherapy (UV lights), and her level was getting up there. We just got the sweet news that in this last check it didn't go up very much, so she avoided a blood transfusion, and if things keep going this way, we'll be taking her home in maybe a couple days.............WE NOW RETURN YOU TO OUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED PROGRAM...............PARTY ON.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 4 2006, 10:15 PM~5372289
> *Sorry to break up all the car conversation and TIGHT ASS CAR PICS, but just some quick other news.  Baby Brianna was born at 8:21 AM yesterday (5/3).  She weighed 6 lbs, 5 oz, and has been in neonatal intensive care since.  Doctors are monitoring her bilirubin in her blood every 12 hours.  They have her under phototherapy (UV lights), and her level was getting up there.  We just got the sweet news that in this last check it didn't go up very much, so she avoided a blood transfusion, and if things keep going this way, we'll be taking her home in  maybe a couple days.............WE NOW RETURN YOU TO OUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED PROGRAM...............PARTY ON.
> *


Well, CONGRATULATIONS Patrick and family!!! Give me a call buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88

so is anyone gonna get together after the parade and hang out somewhere..let me know ill be there for sure


----------



## Big Chief

Congratulations Patrick! When is the Parade? lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@May 5 2006, 08:44 AM~5374296
> *Congratulations Patrick! When is the Parade? lol
> *


Meeting on Woodmere and Falcon this Sunday at 900a and we'll all roll out to the parade spot together shortly after. It'll be $8 per car. Looks like there's going to be a decent turnout for the lineup... going to be a good parade for lowriders!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

thats not the question...is everyone meeting somewhere afterwards


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 5 2006, 09:14 AM~5374441
> *thats not the question...is everyone meeting somewhere afterwards
> *


That was Ron's question. 

As far as afterwards... I'm not sure if there's something central going on. The last few years some people stayed at the park, we have had BBQs, others meet up and cruise--the police are pretty diligent at making you feel like you did something wrong when you complete the parade and splitting up your group as you exit. 

I know that this year the parade falls on Jill's dad's birthday (he just passed) and we're going to be with family in the afternoon but I'm not sure what everyone else has going...


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## pretty78

Pat where are the pics!! 

and we find out in 3 days what we are having!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Been a while since I've done this pic thing............ how do I post them up here on LIL?? 


.........OH yeah, and thanks for all the congrats y'all.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 9 2006, 08:20 PM~5399085
> *Been a while since I've done this pic thing............ how do I post them up here on LIL??
> .........OH yeah, and thanks for all the congrats y'all.
> *


It's pretty easy... just click 'Upload Image' and the rest should explain itself. Can't wait to see baby pics... I have your shower pics too. Maybe I can get them to you on Saturday if you'll be over at Alex's.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 10 2006, 07:21 AM~5401294
> *It's pretty easy... just click 'Upload Image' and the rest should explain itself.  Can't wait to see baby pics... I have your shower pics too.  Maybe I can get them to you on Saturday if you'll be over at Alex's.
> *


 Whats Up E! Sorry we didn't get a chance to say by before me and boys left. My kids were getting a little restless, and wanted to leave, so loaded up and watched the parade as spectators. I know you got some good pics! I'll post up what I took in a few


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Ok, Erik, sounds easy, BUT WHERE IS THIS MYSTERIOUS "UPLOAD IMAGE"?

(PS-I have a tendancy of things being right in front of my face and not seeing them)


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 10 2006, 08:15 PM~5406122
> *Ok, Erik, sounds easy, BUT WHERE IS THIS MYSTERIOUS "UPLOAD IMAGE"?
> 
> (PS-I have a tendancy of things being right in front of my face and not seeing them)
> *


when you go to reply or copy a quote there is a little tag at the top, second one that says "IMG" just click on that........


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 10 2006, 01:07 PM~5403095
> *Whats Up E! Sorry we didn't get a chance to say by before me and boys left. My kids were getting a little restless, and wanted to leave, so loaded up and watched the parade as spectators. I know you got some good pics! I'll post up what I took in a few
> *


Cool cool.. yeah, I wound up walking back home after the parade because I was messing around at the back of the parade  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple pics from the Cinco de Mayo parade...

Just a few from getting ready and some of the youth posing on the bikes...























































The DHDC float...



















Cruising by Carson St...


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard




----------



## fleetwoodcabron

nice pics erik


----------



## A_D_4coupe

OK, again, how do I post a pic on here? I understand that I have to click on the "IMG" button in the reply screen, but what type of format does my pic need to be in to post it up on here???


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+May 12 2006, 06:10 PM~5417834-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics erik
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... can't wait to shoot the Lima rides in their hometown :thumbsup: <!--QuoteBegin-A_D_4coupe_@May 12 2006, 06:36 PM~5417925
> *OK, again, how do I post a pic on here?  I understand that I have to click on the "IMG" button in the reply screen, but what type of format does my pic need to be in to post it up on here???
> *


I'll show you :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Tonight at Family Treat everyone invited... rain or shine.


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple pics from the Cinco de Mayo parade...

Just a few from getting ready and some of the youth posing on the bikes...























































The DHDC float...



















Cruising by Carson St...


----------



## Howard




----------



## EIGHT BALL

WISH TODAYS WEATHER WAS AS NICE AS THE PARADE WAS!!!


BUT GET IT OUTTA THE WAY NOW SO THE REST OF THE SUMMERS NICE!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@May 13 2006, 02:42 PM~5421945
> *WISH TODAYS WEATHER WAS AS NICE AS THE PARADE WAS!!!
> BUT GET IT OUTTA THE WAY NOW SO THE REST OF THE SUMMERS NICE!
> *


Yeah... it wasn't the best but we were still out there. It actually looked like it was going to dry up around 6 and then down came the rain.  

But it's cool... we have the whole summer. :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

TTT '



oOOO and its a Boy!


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

OHHHHHHHHH BOY, congrats.


----------



## heavyroller_78

Thank you!!


----------



## EIGHT BALL

damn rain 7 days straight now, untill sunday channel 7 says!

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@May 17 2006, 12:49 AM~5442603
> *damn rain 7 days straight now, untill sunday channel 7 says!
> 
> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


Until Sunday? :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Chief

Art had a baby girl yesterday. Congratulations my *****! Get this it was on his Birthday. U lucky Motherfucker.


----------



## Big Chief

Art had a baby girl yesterday. Congratulations my *****! Get this it was on his Birthday. U lucky Motherfucker. :angel:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Lets see here..................


----------



## A_D_4coupe

HMMMMM


----------



## A_D_4coupe

I DID IT.........I DID IT..........LOOK GUYS, I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't need your help Mr. Howard, I can do it all by myself.
(Took me long enough. I work on a computer all damn day, you'd think I'd learn it a little quicker, LOL)

Oh, by the way, the above pic is my son holding my new daughter.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

OK, had to do it, I'm getting impatient, I NEED TO START WORKING ON THIS.......


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 18 2006, 06:24 PM~5453479
> *I DID IT.........I DID IT..........LOOK GUYS, I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't need your help Mr. Howard, I can do it all by myself.
> (Took me long enough.  I work on a computer all damn day, you'd think I'd learn it a little quicker, LOL)
> 
> Oh, by the way, the above pic is my son holding my new daughter.
> *


I helped... just over replys/phone though.  :biggrin:


----------



## pretty78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 18 2006, 04:21 PM~5453459
> *HMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Aww thats cute, he looks so cute!

i cant wait till we have ours!!


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Thank you. He's always trying to be our little helper. One day, while I was at work, Heather said she went into the kitchen for a second, and she came back in the living room to see him trying to pick her up, LOL. 

I know that's scary sounding, but it's cool to laugh about it now since it didn't happen.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 21 2006, 12:52 PM~5467552
> *Thank you.  He's always trying to be our little helper.  One day, while I was at work, Heather said she went into the kitchen for a second, and she came back in the living room to see him trying to pick her up, LOL.
> 
> I know that's scary sounding, but it's cool to laugh about it now since it didn't happen.
> *


Right right... it'll really be funny when he starts changing diapers and feeding her. Put his energy/good intentions to use :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It was cool seeing you guys yesterday... hit me up whenever you're there. Its nice to say hello in the middle of the day. Next lunch day I'll bring your pics too!! They're fun. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Yeah, we had just got there, and as I was walking towards your store, I remembered you were working there now. It was nice to get out last night too. We went to Malarkys in Southgate and ended up hanging out with a bunch of the guys that bowl on my Wednesday night league. With so many things on my plate at home and at work, it was nice to relax for a night, no kids, just partying.


----------



## pretty78

ttt


----------



## pretty78

TTT agian


----------



## monte88

ttt again and again


----------



## heavyroller_78

TTT three times


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt four times


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@May 26 2006, 01:10 AM~5498907
> *ttt four times
> *


What up Serg... did you get the couple Por Vida Banquet pics I posted? Just wondering. Hope you're enjoying Texas and that your trip is chopped and screwed... or something.  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## heavyroller_78

i appologize for eriks cornyness sergio he gets it from his dad! he cant really help it! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

ttt infinity times infinity haha i win


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 26 2006, 05:35 AM~5499505
> *What up Serg... did you get the couple Por Vida Banquet pics I posted?  Just wondering.  Hope you're enjoying Texas and that your trip is chopped and screwed... or something.     :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


it ws nice. real hot.. no i didnt see the pics. where did you post them?


----------



## uso4vida

:wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

whats up!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@May 30 2006, 09:13 AM~5518878
> *whats up!!!!!!!
> *


Hey Serg!! How was TX? Good I hope... you make it to the picnics yesterday? Here's a couple of the pics... enjoy!! 

The rest are here: 
<a href=\'http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D</a>

Feel free to click, save, post, view or whatever...


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@May 29 2006, 09:13 AM~5513102
> *it ws nice. real hot.. no i didnt see the pics. where did you post them?
> *


Um... not sure, it was a couple weeks ago (or 10 days or something). I think they're in MI Riders. Let me know if you can't find them... I'm pretty sure it was since the 15th, not before.


----------



## pretty78

He also posted some on my myspace page to in the comments,

myspace.com/jaimetristan


----------



## Howard

When did you get back from TX?


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 31 2006, 04:58 AM~5524938
> *When did you get back from TX?
> *


i got back wednsday evening, but i ended up going straight home and trying to finish the remods im doing to te house... so whats been up? i tried looking for thepics but i didnt see them..


----------



## Por313Vida

*dear lord please be with the piston tonight as they take on the mami heat. let them play with the passion of champions and guide them to a victory. thank you for answering this prayer!! amen*


----------



## Por313Vida

If anyone is intrested i have a fully wraped g body frame for sale for $1000.00 shipped to your door...
it will fit on regals, cutlass, montes, el camino ect..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@May 31 2006, 11:10 AM~5525715
> *i got back wednsday evening, but i ended up going straight home and trying to finish the remods im doing to te house... so whats been up? i tried looking for thepics but i didnt see them..
> *


Just saw them right now... their on that date in MI Riders. Hey... I would get that frame shipped to my door but I don't think it'll fit on my porch  :biggrin: 

Yeah... ANYWAYS! LOL

Quick question... I got a couple PM's about prints and I REALLY would love to use it to raise money to buy my camera equipment. So I have some prices that I need input on from people. This includes shooting/editing/printing but here it is:

4X6's - $1
5X7's - $10
8X10's - $20

I can also frame mat but that would be seperate. In addition I can shoot PACKAGES for people (at shows, special trips) that have full, detail, and posed people included for like 100-150 depending on what they need that could include 4X6's, 5X7's, and 8X10's a couple framed/matted/glass portraits AND an album of the shoot. 

ANY input would be helpful. It would allow me to get around more (travel) AND be saving for the equipment I need to have my own camera setup. Feedback?


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jun 1 2006, 07:50 PM~5535204
> *If anyone is intrested i have a fully wraped g body frame for sale for $1000.00 shipped to your door...
> it will fit on regals, cutlass, montes, el camino ect..
> *


PICS WOULD BE NICE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jun 4 2006, 05:50 PM~5550188
> *PICS WOULD BE NICE...... :biggrin:
> *


Looking for a frame? Maybe I'll call him about the pics... but I don't think he can ship it down that way--only local maybe. I'll check.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

THE BALL IS FINALLY ROLLIN'.....................


----------



## heavyroller_78

what happened? this page used to be right on the front page for like the last year and a half......BIGGITY BUMP! :uh:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jun 13 2006, 07:43 AM~5599223
> *what happened?  this page used to be right on the front page for like the last year and a half......BIGGITY BUMP! :uh:
> *


Walking/talking with EVERYONE now... we're in MI Riders, Uce CC, Majestics CC, all over in Post Your Rides, etc. But I still got love for the thread!! It did MORE then we could've expected for it :biggrin: 

Up, up, and away...


----------



## A_D_4coupe

> *QUOTE(heavyroller_78 @ Jun 13 2006, 07:43 AM)
> what happened?  this page used to be right on the front page for like the last year and a half......BIGGITY BUMP!
> 
> *


Settle down Beavis, we're all just out enjoying the weather as opposed to being stuck indoors. j/k

Hows things with the pregnancy coming along?.......good I hope.


----------



## heavyroller_78

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Jun 14 2006, 08:42 PM~5609497
> *Settle down Beavis, we're all just out enjoying the weather as opposed to being stuck indoors. j/k
> 
> Hows things with the pregnancy coming along?.......good I hope.
> *



well health wise the pregnancy is going perfect! thank god.
but she is MEAN, the moodswings are definately taking its toll on me


----------



## pimpjuice

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jun 15 2006, 06:07 AM~5610706
> *well health wise the pregnancy is going perfect!  thank god.
> but she is MEAN, the moodswings are definately taking its toll on me
> *


women are evilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## New2theGame

I know what you are going through I have five kids so believe me I know !!!
And trust me the hotter the weather the worst, my advice is when it starts to get warmer park her in front of the air conditioner. Thats what I did and it works some what.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Man I don't miss that at all. Let's all say a prayer for brother Augie..........LOL.
:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Jun 15 2006, 01:34 PM~5612279
> *I know what you are going through I have five kids so believe me I know !!!
> And trust me the hotter the weather the worst, my advice is when it starts to get warmer park her in front of the air conditioner. Thats what I did and it works some what.
> *


Damn!! 5 kids and you're "New" 2theGame? Doesn't sound like it... LOL Just playing, but PROPS for raising a team! :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

sergio get at me in a pm with your address so we can send Tracy an invite to the shower!


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 16 2006, 11:40 PM~5620708
> *Damn!!  5 kids and you're "New" 2theGame?  Doesn't sound like it... LOL Just playing, but PROPS for raising a team!  :thumbsup:
> *


New to the Lo Lo game but not that game. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Jun 17 2006, 08:04 PM~5624407
> *New to the Lo Lo game but not that game.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh... that's right... LOL Hey it was cool meeting you yesterday. You live around there? You should start coming around and hanging out. We do cruise nights every Saturday down here in southwest on Vernor/Springwells at 630p. Its kid friendly so bring the family :thumbsup:


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 18 2006, 08:44 AM~5626369
> *Oh... that's right... LOL  Hey it was cool meeting you yesterday.  You live around there?  You should start coming around and hanging out.  We do cruise nights every Saturday down here in southwest on Vernor/Springwells at 630p.  Its kid friendly so bring the family  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey it was nice meeting you to the man behind all those nice pictures. And also thanks for the invite I am going to have to ride down there to check everybody out .


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jun 16 2006, 10:17 PM~5621143
> *sergio get at me in a pm with your address so we can send Tracy an invite to the shower!
> *


i sent you my addy on my space...


----------



## monte88

fule pump wiring should be done today or tommorow..ill be rolling again..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by New2theGame+Jun 18 2006, 06:35 PM~5628203-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it was nice meeting you to the man behind all those nice pictures. And also thanks for the invite I am going to have to ride down there to check everybody out .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... you should. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2006, 01:37 AM~5630501
> *i sent you my addy on my space...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Sergio!! :biggrin: How's things been going? We both been real busy since you got back from TX but we should chill :wave:
> 
> I just talked to that machining company... they got supplier of the year for the 4th year in a row and they are having another staff appreciation picnic and they're looking for ideas for local entertainment and it looks like we'll all be invited again :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 19 2006, 06:21 AM~5630998
> *fule pump wiring should be done today or tommorow..ill be rolling again..
> *


Good news for Dan... so you coming out cruising this weeekend? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

whats up expressions


----------



## monte88

jim u got any chrome 8 inch strokes..i blew mine hopping..and belive me im not chipping..lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2006, 09:07 AM~5631299
> *whats up expressions
> *


Hey what up Jimmy... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

What up Sergio!! How's things been going? We both been real busy since you got back from TX but we should chill 

I just talked to that machining company... they got supplier of the year for the 4th year in a row and they are having another staff appreciation picnic and they're looking for ideas for local entertainment and it looks like we'll all be invited again 



yea for sure! I have been real busy with the house, i just pulled out all the carpet and redid all the hardwood floors in the house, then i knocked part of the wall down to build a bar window from my living room to the kitchen, the i painted all the rooms on the first floor, so that project took about 3 weeks. then i helped my boy chris with the red caddy adding a bridge and a 3rd pump to his car so he could make the gratiot cruise... came out real nice so we might be out to meet up with you guys at tasty freeze.. now i got this 67 impala lined up to do next so ill have some extra cash to put my 64 back together. but yea when you got time lets hook up for if you want come by the house..


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## Cdog

whats up howard you coming to chi to take some pics or what ?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Jun 20 2006, 04:33 PM~5640284
> *whats up howard you coming to chi to take some pics or what ?
> *


YEAH!!! I'll be there for sure... can't wait to come, chill, and shoot until the batteries die. :biggrin: :biggrin: First time in Chicago since 2004 too... LOVE the city. I really can't wait to kick with you all for the weekend. Sounds like we may make it up to Milwaukee while we're up there too...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Jun 20 2006, 03:33 PM~5640284
> *whats up howard you coming to chi to take some pics or what ?
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 20 2006, 08:50 PM~5641996
> *YEAH!!!  I'll be there for sure... can't wait to come, chill, and shoot until the batteries die.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  First time in Chicago since 2004 too... LOVE the city.  I really can't wait to kick with you all for the weekend.  Sounds like we may make it up to Milwaukee while we're up there too...
> *


should be a great time in chitown


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 20 2006, 08:57 PM~5642037


what upp  cdog


----------



## monte88

DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE YESTERDAY..IF THE RAIN CLEARS UP ILL BE THERE....OOPS SORRY FOR THE CAP LOCKS....


----------



## heavyroller_78

ttt


----------



## heavyroller_78

im sellin the rims off the riviera! they are only a year old very good condition 14x7 all chrome players all 4 rims and tires for $500.00

and also i have a 2 speaker MA audio box 12" also a year old and a 1200 watt power acoustic amp both for $300.00 (i paid more than that just for the box)
and this shit POUNDS! 

there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with this stuff, we just need money hella bad!!
my phone is cut off so if your intrested pm me!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jun 21 2006, 06:03 PM~5646737
> *im sellin the rims off the riviera! they are only a year old very good condition 14x7 all chrome players all 4 rims and tires for $500.00
> 
> and also i have a 2 speaker MA audio box 12" also a year old and a 1200 watt power acoustic amp both for $300.00 (i paid more than that just for the box)
> and this shit POUNDS!
> 
> there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with this stuff, we just need money hella bad!!
> my phone is cut off so if your intrested pm me!
> *


Speakers sold... :biggrin: Congrats to Aug and Hank on the transaction :thumbsup:


----------



## New2theGame

TT


----------



## HankDaTank

Wurd. The speakers sound splendid. :biggrin:


----------



## Cdog

HOWARD JUST DROPPED IN TO SAY WHATS UP


----------



## Howard

edit...


----------



## Howard

Hey what up Cdog... here's some pics for everyone from Cruise Night last night on Springwells in southwest Detroit :biggrin:


----------



## Cdog

NICE PIC HOWARD POST MORE CARS


----------



## Howard

Alright... I'll put some up this afternoon but here's a couple until then :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from the fireworks last week...


----------



## Howard

And a few more... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

There are your pics... :biggrin: Now Vic and Serg can stop making fun of me for letting the thread drop. ALOT of the youth are shooting pics now so I'm shooting less and working more on the portfolio but I couldn't resist the last few weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

have a safe and happy 4th of July from LuxuriouS c.c. :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 4 2006, 12:33 PM~5713849
> *have a safe and happy 4th of July from  LuxuriouS  c.c. :wave:
> *


Thanks... we JUST got back from the parade. It was actually a good turn out this year for a parade that has been going down the past 3 years. :thumbsup: Now we're about to watch a movie in the central air with the kids and chill until tonight when they bust off over $1K in fireworks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 4 2006, 12:07 PM~5714085
> *Thanks... we JUST got back from the parade.  It was actually a good turn out this year for a parade that has been going down the past 3 years.  :thumbsup: Now we're about to watch a movie in the central air with the kids and chill until tonight when they bust off over $1K in fireworks  :0  :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin: happy 4th and be safe howard :thumbsup:


----------



## Cdog

thanks for the pic see ya when you come down


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Jul 5 2006, 02:17 AM~5717668
> *thanks for the pic see ya when you come down
> *


Can't WAIT!!


----------



## Howard

Alright... here's some of the pics from the Fourth of July Parade in southwest Detroit. Enjoy... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

Cruise Night tomorrow night... come on out, ride or not :wave:


----------



## Big Chief

I wanna say!Get well soon too my ***** Vicente, Who was in a roll over accident with Tony. 3 hours after the parade the truck is a Total. He was thrown out of the truck while the truck was flipping multiple times. Hes out of the hostipal at home resting and recouperating. We're lucky he had a hard head. U know how us Southwest ****** are.


----------



## Por313Vida

*that pit looks like it needed some water!!!*


----------



## Cdog

hay whats up howard who is comeing down with you are you guys rolling deep?


----------



## Howard

Just so everyone knows... Vicente is at home healing up. Thanks for posting the info Ron. Keep us posted... 



> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Jul 8 2006, 10:25 PM~5739198
> *hay whats up howard who is comeing down with you are you guys rolling deep?
> *


No, not deep... almost couldn't make it at all until Lima offered to let us roll with them. So it looks like me and Graig will cruise down to Ohio and ride out with them :thumbsup: 

You excited about being the host city!!? And how's the ride doing? You all been cruising alot this summer? Got any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Cdog

man howard i dont know how to post pic mabey you can put some up on your sight .i cruse alot and just bluw three solenoids other then that car is all good . i cant find them anyware but when i do i will pop them in like 10 min.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Jul 9 2006, 01:21 PM~5741300
> *man howard i dont know how to post pic mabey you can put some up on your sight .i cruse alot  and just bluw three solenoids other then that car is all good . i cant find them anyware but when i do i will pop them in like 10 min.
> *


Yeah... send me a few if you want to my e-mail [email protected]--I'll put them up for you :thumbsup:

That's cool that you're all cruising alot... I LOVE to cruise, park, and visit, cruise, park, and visit! What's your weekend looking like so far or you just playing it by ear?


----------



## Cdog

well i just threw in my new parts so now my hydros are working again :biggrin: the 15th waukegan & the 16th majestic so will i see you guyes there?


----------



## showandgo

howard thanks once again for the invite, saturdays just suck for me, but we will eventually get it. :biggrin: also when are you guys leaving out for chicago


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Cdog+Jul 9 2006, 07:26 PM~5742803-->
> 
> 
> 
> well i just threw in my new parts so now my hydros are working again :biggrin: the 15th waukegan & the 16th majestic so will i see you guyes there?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah... we'll be there. Can't WAIT!! I keep saying that LOL Oh and thanks for the PM homie--I got your number and am looking foward to chilling with everyone for the weekend.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Jul 10 2006, 07:59 AM~5745374
> *howard thanks once again for the invite, saturdays just suck for me, but we will eventually get it. :biggrin: also when are you guys leaving out for chicago
> *


No problem... we won't be out this weekend obviously because we'll be in Chicago but next weekend it will continue the same as usual. We chilled at Family Treat then cruised Vernor for a bit and ended up at Clark Park. To be honest if I were you I'd rather be in the pool with my daughter too :thumbsup: We have all summer for cruising.

About Chicago... looks like we're heading out late Friday night. You coming down for the weekend?


----------



## showandgo

no im not a lowrider i refuse to go to a lowrider picnic


----------



## mrmagic84

Whats up Dtown. just a lil hello message from overseas. The fourth of july pics looked real nice. cant wait to get home and cruise again. I hope you have a good summer with the rides and god willing i will be able to cruise vernor with you guys next year.


----------



## EIGHT BALL

JUST SAYING WHATS UP, AND SORRY I LIVE SO CLOSE BUT NEVER HANG OUT WITH YOU GUYS AT TASTEE FREEZE. (FAMILY TREAT) NOW.

BUT I ROLLED VERNOR THE SAME, AND HAD A GOOD TIME ROLLING IN THE PARADE EVEN IF IT WAS HOST BE. DREAMS TO REALITY.

BUT SHES GETTING BETTER WITH HER CLUB N PEOPLE SKILLS NOW.

BUT ANY WAYS, WILL HOPEFULLY SEE EVERYONE AT NIMS SHOW.! IN CHICAGO THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## showandgo

thats right now lorn be nice to mom :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Chief

Oh I thought it said President on the shirt my dad was wearing. For the Fourth of July. Hes definitly not Dreams to Reality.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 11 2006, 01:04 AM~5750865
> *JUST SAYING WHATS UP, AND SORRY I LIVE SO CLOSE BUT NEVER HANG OUT WITH YOU GUYS AT TASTEE FREEZE. (FAMILY TREAT) NOW.
> 
> BUT I ROLLED VERNOR THE SAME, AND HAD A GOOD TIME ROLLING IN THE PARADE EVEN IF IT WAS HOST BE. DREAMS TO REALITY.
> 
> BUT SHES GETTING BETTER WITH HER CLUB N PEOPLE SKILLS NOW.
> 
> BUT ANY WAYS, WILL HOPEFULLY SEE EVERYONE AT NIMS SHOW.! IN CHICAGO THIS WEEKEND.
> *


Its cool... we won't be out there this weekend though because a couple of us will be in Chicago. Crusing Vernor is FUN too though... :biggrin: :biggrin: We usually head down for a couple laps after we leave Springwells. 

Yeah... the parade was better attended this year than in the couple years past. It was fun


----------



## heavyroller_78

what up everyone? :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Jul 12 2006, 04:10 PM~5760917
> *what up everyone?  :wave:
> *


A-O, O-A!! :wave:


----------



## monte88

:wave: :wave: x3


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 11 2006, 07:57 AM~5751909
> *thats right now lorn be nice to mom :0  :cheesy:
> *



damn thats wrong bitch!


----------



## Cdog

howard give me a call when you get down here in chi.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Jul 13 2006, 11:08 PM~5770383
> *howard give me a call when you get down here in chi.
> *


For sure... got the PM. Thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 10 2006, 06:52 PM~5748920
> *no im not a lowrider i refuse to go to a lowrider picnic
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 11 2006, 01:04 AM~5750865
> *JUST SAYING WHATS UP, AND SORRY I LIVE SO CLOSE BUT NEVER HANG OUT WITH YOU GUYS AT TASTEE FREEZE. (FAMILY TREAT) NOW.
> 
> BUT I ROLLED VERNOR THE SAME, AND HAD A GOOD TIME ROLLING IN THE PARADE EVEN IF IT WAS HOST BE. DREAMS TO REALITY.
> 
> BUT SHES GETTING BETTER WITH HER CLUB N PEOPLE SKILLS NOW.
> 
> BUT ANY WAYS, WILL HOPEFULLY SEE EVERYONE AT NIMS SHOW.! IN CHICAGO THIS WEEKEND.
> *


 :cheesy: NIM'S KEY WORD


----------



## monte88

drive safe


----------



## lil_dreamer_313

Have Fun in CHi Town Howard.TAke LoTz Of PiCz 4 Me MaN.If U sEe AnY 85 Caprice's MaN GeT a GoOd FlIcK FoR My MySpAcE.
IkOnOnE SwAt KrEw


----------



## monte88

ok that type of typing gave me a headache :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:48 PM~5771254
> *:banghead:
> *


lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 14 2006, 01:51 AM~5771270
> *:cheesy: NIM'S KEY WORD
> *


LOL... see you in a couple days. You coming to Waukeegan on Saturday? I wouldn't think you'd have time with coordinating Sunday but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## monte88

stay cool guys it gonna be 95 today..i love summer but now this hot


----------



## Big Chief

Its HOTTER that a HOODRATS PUSSY on Prom Night out here!!!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

it was nice meeting u howard :thumbsup: u 1 down homie :biggrin:


----------



## Cdog

WHATS UP HOWARD HOPE TO SEE SOME PIC SOON ..


----------



## 64SUP

GREAT SEEING U CANT WAIT FOR THE PICS


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 17 2006, 08:23 AM~5787268
> *Its HOTTER that a HOODRATS PUSSY on Prom Night out here!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ron your a trip!!!


----------



## lil_dreamer_313

Good to see your Back Howard.Shit just askin.Did u take any pics of Any 2 door 1985 Caprices.Hey i wanna do that T shirt thing on Pinky.I got a new idea.It might make $ but hey u never kno.hit me up


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lil_dreamer_313_@Jul 19 2006, 03:25 AM~5800731
> *Good to see your Back Howard.Shit just askin.Did u take any pics of Any 2 door 1985 Caprices.Hey i wanna do that T shirt thing on Pinky.I got a new idea.It might make $ but hey u never kno.hit me up
> *


What up Juan... and what up everyone!! I had a GREAT time this weekend and *I am REALLY looking forward to catching up with everyone now that we're back and to share pics and stories. * Met alot of cool new people and missed the ones that couldn't make it from Detroit  

Thanks for all the comments... it was real cool chilling with all of you in Chicago and I hope to have the pics prepared within the next couple days.


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## lil_dreamer_313

I kno that Howard was gonna post the pics on here but i kno that he might of spent some time on them pics so he might of not had enough time to give u guys the link and ill save him some time.There dope ass pics.Here u go.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry5821956


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## NORIEGA

WHAT'S UP EXPRESSIONS?[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## Big Chief

Whats everybody doing this weekend? The Car show at Ford Field or the Telegragh Cruise. Which I think is gonna be fucked, because of this Beautiful Michigan weather.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 27 2006, 01:25 PM~5852563
> *Whats everybody doing this weekend? The Car show at Ford Field or the Telegragh Cruise. Which I think is gonna be fucked, because of this Beautiful Michigan weather.
> *


Right right... I forgot about the Telegraph Cruise :0 :0 Maybe we'll head out there after Family Treat on Saturday :biggrin: Thanks for the reminder :thumbsup: Get over here one day this week and lets catch up--got some secret surprises :cheesy:


----------



## HankDaTank

Either sounds fun.... I think they would like the car show more. And Ron is right about the weather.... :uh:


----------



## Big Chief

Eric U know I dont like your Surpises. They make me Angry. And this is a SECRET SURPISE. Im definetly not gonna like this one.


----------



## monte88

im going to the car show and pass out flyers


----------



## Go Go F

Sup guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Chief

The Hip Hop car show at Ford Field sucked Dick. Ive seen more and nicer cars in Western High school parking lot on sunday. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 28 2006, 08:46 AM~5857776
> *Eric U know I dont like your Surpises. They make me Angry. And this is a SECRET SURPISE.  Im definetly not gonna like this one.
> *


LOL... they're fun, c'mon :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## HankDaTank

http://www.realdetroitweekly.com/article_1691.shtml



GO PICK UP A COPY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

thats really cool, great to see, and good work. just stopping by in case anyone didnt know. Show and Go Customs 8th annual picnic will be held Sunday August 20th at the Roostertail call 313-371-9085 for info. peace


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 31 2006, 09:59 AM~5873857
> *LOL... they're fun, c'mon  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UPS


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 31 2006, 08:15 AM~5873617
> *The Hip Hop car show at Ford Field sucked Dick. Ive seen more and nicer cars in Western High school parking lot on sunday.  :thumbsdown:
> *


watch out ! Mr. Por Vida hates it when you diss that show :uh:


----------



## Por313Vida

good job erik!!!


----------



## monte88

MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 2 DAYS AWAY


----------



## MR POR VIDA

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Aug 10 2006, 05:18 AM~5939433
> *watch out ! Mr. Por Vida hates it when you diss that show :uh:
> *


I have no problem with what big chief said. The show was not all that. My comment to you was regarding your comment about better cars on the way to the parking lot than at the show and the line before that you mentioned the lowriders. It was a simple question to you. If you dont want to answer dont answer but dont bring other riders in on a question that was directed to you. In fact better yet dont use my name trying to start a beef with a fellow rider from my own neighborhood and from a club that we consider our brothers. Madrox dont know you dont even give a fuck if i ever meet you but my question was that a question if you took it the wrong way oh well but if you gonna try to disrespect me do me a favor man up!

To my brother expression no disrespect to your Forum. So please do not take it as that. Better yet congratulation on a great article . Your organization deserves it. I'm very proud to call you guys my friends.


----------



## Por313Vida

sup howard? are we going o get a preview of your work from the showdown? I think want to order a couple of pictures of me and manny that you took


----------



## New2theGame

Yeah I would lik to order a copy of the picture you took of my daugthers and I. Let me know what sizes you can print up and the cost. Thanks in advance.


----------



## monte88

cant wait to see the ones eric took of me..those should be a riot :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by MR POR VIDA_@Aug 14 2006, 08:24 AM~5963962
> *I have no problem with what big chief said. The show was not all that. My comment to you was regarding your comment about better cars on the way to the parking lot than at the show and the line before that you mentioned the lowriders. It was a simple question to you. If you dont want to answer dont answer but dont bring other riders in on a question that was directed to you. In fact better yet dont use my name trying to start a beef with a fellow rider from my own neighborhood and from a club that we consider our brothers. Madrox dont know you dont even give a fuck if i ever meet you but my question was that a question if you took it the wrong way oh well but  if you gonna try to disrespect me do me a favor man up!
> 
> To my brother expression no disrespect to your Forum. So please do not take it as that. Better yet congratulation on a great article . Your organization deserves it. I'm very proud to call you guys my friends.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Howard

You guys are both cool as hell... not sure how you two even know each other to be arguing but it doesn't really fit (especially if its only over the whole Hip Hop Car Show discussion from MI Riders). You should both PM and get it straight because you're both approachable... :thumbsup:

And to everyone else... thanks SO MUCH for the congrats. Here's a link to the article if you didn't see it:










http://www.realdetroitweekly.com/article_1691.shtml


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 8 2006, 11:05 PM~5929487
> *WHAT UPS
> *


What up Soup!!? How's it going... we got to get you to Detroit my man. You going to Vegas this year?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 28 2006, 08:46 AM~5857776
> *Eric U know I dont like your Surpises. They make me Angry. And this is a SECRET SURPISE.  Im definetly not gonna like this one.
> *


So the article was one... another is that 5 out of 6 of our high school grads are now enrolled in college for the fall!! And there's a WHOLE bunch of others including that we got contacted by Eastern Michigan University last week and invited to get free tickets to sporting events whenever we want/need them and to visit campus because they would "like to be committed to helping us create a culture of higher education in (our) youth group"!! 

AND last but not least... and this isn't sealed yet, but... well, I better not say until it is in our possession  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

what's up Howard?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 18 2006, 12:12 AM~5991446
> *what's up Howard?
> *


What up Toro... got your missed call--I'll give you a call back today :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

whats up everyone? miss you all.... just thaught i would say what up while i am next to a computer! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

post pics howard for the showdown..i have to see the ones u took of me on the golf cart


----------



## showandgo

see everyone tomorrow, if you need anything call the shop and talk to my dad or tooty. i will be on woodward all day


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 19 2006, 08:09 AM~5999608
> *post pics howard for the showdown..i have to see the ones u took of me on the golf cart
> *


What up Dan... hey I can't post them pics until I know which ones they're using for Traditional. I'll have to look for the one of you in the golf cart. Was it the one with you with Toby on the back? That was fun...


----------



## monte88

yeah i belive so..i know u took 2 pics of me on the cart..


----------



## Howard

Alright... well, I'm going to finish and post a few pics soon. Haven't done it in a while because I'm not real sure what I'm supposed to do with them all--it should feel good :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 24 2006, 06:12 AM~6031372
> *Alright... well, I'm going to finish and post a few pics soon.  Haven't done it in a while because I'm not real sure what I'm supposed to do with them all--it should feel good :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOWARD


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

LOW 4 LIFE 10th Annual Car Show September 16 & 17, 2006 

Host Hotel Info:

Best Western Hotel
1408 South Outer Dr
Saginaw, MI 48601
989-755-0461
Mention Group Code: Low 4 Life Lowrider Show
$69.00 per night


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Aug 30 2006, 12:32 PM~6072896
> *LOW 4 LIFE 10th Annual Car Show September 16 & 17, 2006
> 
> Host Hotel Info:
> 
> Best Western Hotel
> 1408 South Outer Dr
> Saginaw, MI 48601
> 989-755-0461
> Mention Group Code: Low 4 Life Lowrider Show
> $69.00 per night
> *


A group of us will be there on the 17th... thanks for the invite. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## monte88

im just gonna do a walk through..i habe so much to do


----------



## lil_dreamer_313

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Sep 7 2006, 08:27 AM~6123009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chingo Blingo Is Gonna Be there.Hopefully im goin


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## lil_dreamer_313

That Show was cool.I had fun.But i wish i could of went both dayz.Wat do u guyz think bout the show those of u dat went?


----------



## pretty78

Just wanted everyone to know that we had the baby on the 20th he was 8lbs and 4oz 22" long hes beautiful!!


----------



## showandgo

congrats on the new baby now get to work on the car. lol jp


----------



## New2theGame

Congrads From the looks of the picture thats a healthy baby there.


----------



## A_D_4coupe

Couldn't be happier for you two. Congratulations. Hope to see the little one sometime soon.


----------



## monte88

hope he dosnt look like u..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

congrats augie!


----------



## Por313Vida

erik wheres them pics from saturday?


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

congrats bighomie


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 9 2006, 10:54 AM~6333660
> *erik wheres them pics from saturday?
> *


Oh I have them... we're working on a compilation from the summer. It'll all come out together :thumbsup:

CONGRATS to Serg as well as the others that were voted in as Expressions mentors at our October membership meeting!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@Oct 9 2006, 10:56 AM~6333676
> *congrats bighomie
> *


Did you see some of the pics you were looking for? I'm about to post some more...

WAIT!! You're in school right now, aren't you? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

thanks erik, i had a good time this weekend. what a great group of kids. we need to set something up like that again next year. anyways pssst!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 10 2006, 01:18 PM~6340275
> *thanks erik, i had a good time this weekend. what a great group of kids. we need to set something up like that again next year. anyways pssst!!
> *


For sure!! Actually they liked it so much they said they may try to squeeze one more in before the end of the year. And then, of course, the meetings are every month and those are just as fun! :biggrin: 

We should pics from the whole year coming up pretty soon here--before Thanksgiving for sure. It was FUN though--hit me up with that info for the paper so we can get them pics in. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 9 2006, 09:57 AM~6333688
> *Did you see some of the pics you were looking for?  I'm about to post some more...
> 
> WAIT!!  You're in school right now, aren't you?  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


i was in school... im in school rate now :biggrin: ... ill be on later when i get to the crib


----------



## lo68impala

wud up fellas???lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 11 2006, 12:47 PM~6346859
> *wud up fellas???lets see some pics :biggrin:
> *


<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290248&hl=\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290248&hl=</a> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 11:02 AM~6346946
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290248&hl=\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290248&hl=</a>    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 03:25 PM~6347944
> *NICE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man... like I said, I'm working on getting some more stuff out there. For real though... thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida

ttt


----------



## back yard boogie

damn dead topic for a minute!


----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Oct 11 2006, 08:58 AM~6346195
> *i was in school... im in school rate now :biggrin: ... ill be on later when i get to the crib
> *


BETTER BE IN SCHOOL CABRON :angry:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Nov 5 2006, 02:17 PM~6508166
> *BETTER BE IN SCHOOL CABRON :angry:
> *


Now Chavo... a month later? If he wasn't in school he got the message late. LOL 

You guys all staying on him though? GOOD :biggrin: Good problem solving: be quick, be thorough, be understood. Put him in the headlock next time so that June is filled with robes, tassles, and aisleways. :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

sorry howard cant make it tonight i am watching the daughter and she is sick


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 5 2006, 04:30 PM~6508734
> *sorry howard cant make it tonight i am watching the daughter and she is sick
> *


Its cool Jimmy... we had a great time, but of course, we missed you  :biggrin: Talk to you soon homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

to
the 
top


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 12 2006, 01:15 PM~5416041
> *Here's a couple pics from the Cinco de Mayo parade...
> 
> Just a few from getting ready and some of the youth posing on the bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DHDC float...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising by Carson St...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Remember the summer? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 6 2006, 04:28 PM~5726492
> *Alright... here's some of the pics from the Fourth of July Parade in southwest Detroit.  Enjoy...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Remember summer? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 2 2006, 10:24 PM~5705560
> *Hey what up Cdog... here's some pics for everyone from Cruise Night last night on Springwells in southwest Detroit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 8 2006, 07:45 AM~4801533
> *I thought I put these up already but here's some pics from Sergio and the youth working together in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Remember this Serg? 2006 was a GOOD year!!


----------



## back yard boogie

nice pics


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 10 2006, 11:54 AM~6541585
> *nice pics
> *


Thank you sir... this was a fun summer for sure!! The last two years have been GREAT for lowriding and hanging out!!


----------



## back yard boogie

I AGREE. ALOT MORE DID THIS YEAR THEN THE PAST FEW I BELIEVE. SINCE MORE OF US FOUND OUT ABOUT LIL. IT GIVES A BIGGER WARNING OR HEADS UP TO WHOS GOING WHERE AND WHEN,.

LIKE THE HANGING OUT AT WESTERN, AND HOOTERS,
FOR EXAMP.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 10 2006, 12:10 PM~6541677
> *I AGREE. ALOT MORE DID THIS YEAR THEN THE PAST FEW I BELIEVE. SINCE MORE OF US FOUND OUT ABOUT LIL. IT GIVES A BIGGER WARNING OR HEADS UP TO WHOS GOING WHERE AND WHEN,.
> 
> LIKE THE HANGING OUT AT WESTERN, AND HOOTERS,
> FOR EXAMP.
> *


Right... right. Because, REGARDLESS of what people will say in different forms/ways (taking credit, pointing to rides/paint/quality, etc) things are built on relationships--the more people/things around to promote the forming and building of relationships, the more opportunities. That's REAL! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## low4lifecc34

wuts up expressions


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Nov 12 2006, 12:59 PM~6552187
> *wuts  up    expressions
> *


What up L4L! Got some pics of the Toledo rides to share?


----------



## HankDaTank

Howdy yall! Just coming by to say hello.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank_@Dec 3 2006, 11:13 PM~6687800
> *Howdy yall! Just coming by to say hello.
> *


What up Hank... welcome back to LayItLow!! :wave:


----------



## HankDaTank

Regal or paintjob???? :biggrin:


----------



## Cdog

whats up howard i missed your phone call sorry about that. i have been running to the doctor alot ihad hurt my back a work$$$$ just fond out i have two bad disc's in my back. so don't think i diss you . so i guess i willtalk to you later


----------



## monte88

WHATS UP boyz..nice weather over the weekend to bad it wont stay that way..the snow is on the way.


----------



## Ganso313

:wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by HankDaTank+Dec 4 2006, 11:38 PM~6695122-->
> 
> 
> 
> Regal or paintjob????  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paintjob... or the Regal. One of the two for sure. LOL
> 
> Just don't let Spring get here without either
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cdog_@Dec 11 2006, 12:23 AM~6738329
> *whats up howard i missed your phone call sorry about that. i have been running to the doctor alot ihad hurt my back a work$$$$ just fond out i have two bad disc's in my back. so don't think i diss you . so i guess i willtalk to you later
> *


No problem... hope everything works out with your back. :0 OUCH. Hit me up whenever you get the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

What up Dan and Ganso... we should have a picnic this week with this crazy weather. Belle Isle--wear shorts. LOL


----------



## Cdog

sup howard i dont see any pics of my ride


----------



## back yard boogie

SUP EXPRESSIONS,

JUST PASSIN THRU, ...

OKL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Cdog_@Dec 12 2006, 01:59 AM~6745119
> *sup howard i dont see any pics of my ride
> *


I think there's one or two in here... :thumbsup:

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ba-e076085100f7


----------



## flip11




----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## Howard

Thanks guys... have a fun and safe Christmas! :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## G Style

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM LOW CREATIONS C.C................. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac

Sup guys showing the holidays love see you guys next season.


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 29 2005, 09:42 AM~3071400
> *Well... we are a little newer of a club compared to other clubs here at LIL.  We did  search for other clubs with the same name and didn't find any (internet, LRM, LayItLow.com, et cetera).  This is our third season as Expressions.
> 
> Expressions is a car club and a youth "group/program".  Anything that a youth is interested in can get them into the group as long as they are willing to set goals in their interest area and three other areas of their lives (academic (school), physical (health/body), and personal (family, social, faith, etc.).  Currently the main areas of focus in Expressions youth is lowrider bikes and graffiti art.
> 
> Below is a picture of our plaque and some of the youth activities.  You can also visit our site which will be updated on May 9.
> *


BIG UPS TO EXPRESSIONS


----------



## Ganso313

:wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by jsozae+Mar 9 2007, 05:24 AM~7442897-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG UPS TO EXPRESSIONS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's happening... :wave: Thanks for the props.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ganso313_@Mar 9 2007, 08:07 AM~7443123
> *  :wave:
> *


What up Ganzo... :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

:bigg :biggrin: rin:


----------



## Por313Vida

Good morning sir

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Por313Vida, Howard


----------



## 20 Minutes

MAJESTICS DETROIT ANNUAL PICNIC,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE!!! 
ALL C.C. WELCOME OUT OF TOWNERS AND LOCAL, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE GRILLS AND DON'T FORGET THE LOWRIDERS!!!
NO ADMISSION FEE COME AND GO AS YOU PLEASE.
ALL HOPPERS WELCOME THIS IS THE PLACE AND TIME TO BACK UP ALL OF THE TALK!!!
END ALL BEEF HERE!!! :biggrin: (REGARDING HOPPING OFCOURSE)
COME AND GET YOUR STREET CRED,
WHO WILL BE LABELED AS THE KING OF THE MIDWEST? 
SINGLE, DOUBLE, DANCERS, ANYBODY CAN TALK THE TALK NOW LETS SEE WHO CAN WALK THE WALK.........


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

:werd:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 12 2007, 04:23 AM~7459761
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 12 2007, 06:18 AM~7459972
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

The youth had a great time at the parade/picnic... being involved with the parade/picnic AND having a few youth who have now been out of town with us and everything is nice for them. Starting to see the inspiration of lowriding taking shape on them as young adults :yes: :thumbsup: Fun to watch! Here's a few pics from last weekend:


----------



## Howard

Couple more pics from the parade...


----------



## Big Chief

What Happened to this thread? Oh I forgot Expression C.C. members and Oneida Indians are a rare breed Now. lol I gota a couple of rabbits N my hat for next year tho...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

:roflmao:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Sep 5 2007, 12:06 PM~8720028
> *What Happened to this thread? Oh I forgot Expression C.C. members and Oneida Indians are a rare breed Now. lol I gota a couple of rabbits N my hat for next year tho...
> *


Expressions, of course, is still doing alot more than lowriding (lowriding, graf, photography/media, mentoring, etc.) and *the work in lowriding has been more focused on partnerships. We now have adults from SEVERAL car clubs working with and supporting the work of Expressions with the youth. * :thumbsup: 

Since doing that we have generated support from the members of Expressions CC (of course), Por Vida CC, Majestics, Uce, and more :biggrin: It has opened up opportunities for the young people and the adults and has helped form relationships across the board on our scene and from city to city! We even have people in different cities in the Midwest asking a little about how to start something similar in their cities.

Plus alot of the youth aren't on LayItLow... but that's probably a good thing because the group is pretty young right now (more 14-16 year olds). We should keep posting pics though. Adult support is different right now but the thread did what it was always supposed to... get the word out and help us network :yes: I'll put some updates in a bit


----------



## Ganso313

:wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

Whats up ron? 

Howard where the pictures from the youth group from last friday? Man I had fun!! my Kid had a blast!! :biggrin: 

It was cool to see how the youth and Manny took to each other. They acted like they knew each other for years! LOL


----------



## Big Chief

Im Coolin like an Iceberb Serg. Just taking a trip down memory lane. lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Feb 7 2008, 09:31 AM~9884883-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up ron?
> 
> Howard where the pictures from the youth group from last friday? Man I had fun!! my Kid had a blast!! :biggrin:
> 
> It was cool to see how the youth and Manny took to each other. They acted like they knew each other for years! LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Chief_@Feb 7 2008, 12:09 PM~9885544
> *Im Coolin like an Iceberb Serg.  Just taking a trip down memory lane. lol
> *


I'll get them up this weekend... but I'll see you fools tonight! :yes:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 8 2008, 06:27 AM~9893586
> *I'll get them up this weekend... but I'll see you fools tonight!  :yes:
> *


so are we on for sure?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 8 2008, 09:31 AM~9893598
> *so are we on for sure?
> *


I am... sounds like Ron was in. :yes:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 8 2008, 06:47 AM~9893644
> *I am... sounds like Ron was in.  :yes:
> *


COOL!


----------



## Big Chief

Im down... Doo Doo Brown!


----------



## steadydippin

:wave:


----------



## monte88

:biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982




----------



## New2theGame

:wave:


----------



## CHAVO313

wut up doe


----------

